# The SureFire 6PX/G2X Tactical and 6PX/G2X Pro Thread



## mrwhite1

Just got an email from LAPG about these new lights.... hard to believe msrp is $55 / $65 / $69 and $79 for them. They seem to have a really good lumen rating as well.











Found a few more pictures





















http://hardcoreoutdoor.com/2010/08/2...t.aspx?ref=rss


----------



## DuckhunterInTN

*Re: 6PX Tactical / 6PX Pro / G2X / G2X Pro*

I just got the email too. I like the looks of several of them...


----------



## mrwhite1

*Re: 6PX Tactical / 6PX Pro / G2X / G2X Pro*

Hard to believe they will outperform the LX2 and E2DL (match lumen - longer run time) at 1/3 the price. If that's MSRP, I expect the price to be slightly less once they are released. For that price I'll probably have to buy several to keep in strategic locations - EDC / Go Bag , vehicles, and bedrooms.


----------



## Eric242

*Re: 6PX Tactical / 6PX Pro / G2X / G2X Pro*

Not bad, especially at those prices. I really like the switch and body design, not so sure about the anti-roll bezel though. But at $69/$79 for the 6P I wouldn´t care. Unfortunatelly these will end up for at least 99 Euro (~$126) over here in germany.

Eric


----------



## Search

*Re: 6PX Tactical / 6PX Pro / G2X / G2X Pro*

I want one now.. but I guess they aren't for sale yet


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: 6PX Tactical / 6PX Pro / G2X / G2X Pro*

These look nice! My family won;t buy me the more expensive SF's...now I have somethnig to ask for for Christmas...next year of course...

Finally, some "loaner" SF's!!!


----------



## Size15's

I adjusted the thread title so we can make this the thread to discuss this new models from SureFire.


----------



## Tempest UK

SureFire's styling certainly has changed.


----------



## angelofwar

Hmmm...these give a close up of the bezel...if they're anything like my KX4 (I took the bezel ring off yesterday), the lens is glued to the rim of the reflector, and about all we'd be able to do with these is install diffuser's from the G2/G3D's. Looks like SF's slowly taking away the "aftermarket"-ability of their lights, especially with these models, which sucks for us, but is an honest, and smart move by them.

As long as they don't do this with their incan models though, I think we're safe...


----------



## red02

200lm for 2.5hrs on the Nitrolon single mode model and 200lm for 1.5 on the Nitrolon multi-stage model. Wait... what?


----------



## Pöbel

thats probably a typo.

I still wonder why the dual level 6PX is only 79, whereas the lx2 more than 100bucks extra.


----------



## rx78gp02

the grooves on the 6px really reminds me of the simliar grooves on the M6.

might have to get one to give away


----------



## Size15's

Pöbel said:


> thats probably a typo.
> 
> I still wonder why the dual level 6PX is only 79, whereas the lx2 more than 100bucks extra.


IMHO, completely different kettles of chips - not least because the LX2 has the two-stage push button pressure switch UI rather than the dual output clickie UI.


----------



## Tempest UK

Pöbel said:


> thats probably a typo.
> 
> I still wonder why the dual level 6PX is only 79, whereas the lx2 more than 100bucks extra.



I'd be a bit miffed if someone took away my LX2 and gave me a 6PX.


----------



## Size15's

Tempest UK said:


> I'd be a bit miffed if someone took away my LX2 and gave me a 6PX.


Even a purple one? :thinking:


----------



## Tempest UK

Well, exceptions could be made. Is that an offer?


----------



## bole64

Think this light will still fit in the Z70 holster? Also, why do you think it is not on the surefire website yet?


----------



## cmanley

These look interesting. I will have to get a couple to check out.


----------



## KDOG3

I'm wondering why they are so cheap. A terrible thought has crossed my mind that Surefire may be producing lights in China, etc.... I have no idea if that is the reason mind you, but I certainly hope not.


----------



## CPFBiology

KDOG3 said:


> I'm wondering why they are so cheap. A terrible thought has crossed my mind that Surefire may be producing lights in China, etc.... I have no idea if that is the reason mind you, but I certainly hope not.



Although it might be possible that they were outsourcing labour to China, another thought crossed my mind. Some moderator wrote in another post regarding a cheaper light means that they are cutting costs somewhere else. It might be possible that it is through labour, but it might also be in the processing, the quality of materials, build quality, etc...


----------



## Roger999

I remember reading somewhere that you can't play lego with them .


----------



## kyhunter1

Surefire made in China? very doubtful. They have a company legacy of "made in USA". I think SF is trying to reach more of the masses now because of rising competition from companies like 4Sevens and several others. If the prices on these new lights are for real, and the specs are accurate, they should be very popular. Im interested. 



KDOG3 said:


> I'm wondering why they are so cheap. A terrible thought has crossed my mind that Surefire may be producing lights in China, etc.... I have no idea if that is the reason mind you, but I certainly hope not.


----------



## SiliconCali

Don't I feel like a dumb-*** buying the Stratum now.


----------



## DimeRazorback

They have mentioned that the new designs are cheaper to make due to the design of the head. To me it looks as if the head and body are one part, and the electronics are installed through the head... I don't know if that is correct, that is just the appearance that the images give me.

That would make them cheaper to produce though. One piece, only one lot of threads etc etc.


----------



## Zivman

SiliconCali said:


> Don't I feel like a dumb-*** buying the Stratum now.


I have a stratum and love it.... and have gotten some good use out of it over the past couple months. Look at these like a good compliment to your arsenal, not something that makes you regret a prior purchase. I will likely get a 6PX pro.

I love surefires and have bought quite a few over the last few months. I look forward to these lights and more


----------



## socom1970

Hey Al, I hate to ask you the question that is in the air, but are these made outside the United States? 

As already stated, Surefire has built quite a reputation on their lights being made in the USA.

Are they USA made or not?:thinking:


----------



## red02

CPFBiology said:


> Although it might be possible that they were outsourcing labour to China, another thought crossed my mind. Some moderator wrote in another post regarding a cheaper light means that they are cutting costs somewhere else. It might be possible that it is through labour, but it might also be in the processing, the quality of materials, build quality, etc...



Or they could be taking a lose while making strategic step into another market. Its difficult to sell a $200 flashlight to someone who is used to a $12 dollar maglite. However if Surefire can compete with Fenix for the more reasonable entry level $80 market, then the amount of units sold can off set initial loses. As well as rope in some unlikely customers. You'll first buy a P3D then a TK45, it generally doesn't go the other way around.

I honestly don't think they will cut down on quality and reverse about 30 years of company philosophy and direction.

Surefire is a defense contractor first, their prices aren't aimed at the general public. They are probably used to selling in massive quantities and giving discounts based on that. Since these lights are aimed at the general public it makes sense for them to lower their price per unit. I doubt that the reduction in price will have a corresponding reduction in quality, its just not Surefire.


----------



## dano

So, what will these do to the marketing of the 6PL, G2L, Stratum, etc? Why undercut an established model?

I'm guessing they're manufactured overseas (and not to cause a ripple, but try to find a "Made in the USA" on a SF box or enclosed literature) and that volume will allow SF to be sold in a more mainstream marketplace, and not just internet or copshops.

http://militarytimes.com/blogs/gearscout/2010/08/04/surefire-rolls-out-4-for-the-cheap-seats/


----------



## trailblazer

I just ordered the 6px pro from lapg and they charged me for shipping even though it's supposed to be free has anyone else had that happen?

Seems like these are going to obsolete most of there product line.


----------



## lightplay22

These lights and the price sure have me interested. I just opened a malkoff m61 today and really like it in my 6p so i'll probably have to wait a little while but the standout of the new surefires for me is the nitrolon with 2 levels of output. Something about that seems to be saying "buy me"


----------



## jgraham15

trailblazer said:


> I just ordered the 6px pro from lapg and they charged me for shipping even though it's supposed to be free has anyone else had that happen?



I've dealt with LAPG alot over the years and they have top notch customer service! Just shoot them an email and ask them what happened. My guess is it showed up in your order but they will delete the shipping charge before they actually charge your card.


----------



## Flashlightboy

The price point seems comfortable but also tends to squeeze out their other products as some have said. On the other hand, why would SF sell a G2 when the this new line is a far superior product for only a few more dollars? It seems fairly obvious that incandescent systems are going away like the dinosaur so this isn't a surprise move but it does make one wonder what will happen to products near it in price and features.

SF could position itself to say that they still are an American company with American designs and build standards but that they find it hard to grow as a company without cutting costs through labor. They'll say something such as their tactical and weapons lights are and will be made here however they can't keep up with demand so these new lights are made to their standards, still have the SF name, overseas.

I'm also wondering if they didn't but back on coating the inside of the 6P or use an integrated head with everything pressed in from the back. I have a brand new 6P that looks like standard untreated aluminum on the inside so who knows.


----------



## flashfiend

So with these fixed heads and the KX4 (complete LED module and head), are we beginning to see the demise of the ever popular P60 drop-ins? If so I am super bummed out. Modularity is part of the appeal of buying the Surefire line.


----------



## jp2515

bole64 said:


> Think this light will still fit in the Z70 holster? Also, why do you think it is not on the surefire website yet?



They should be out by October. Whether or not that will happen is anyone's guess



Roger999 said:


> I remember reading somewhere that you can't play lego with them .



If you can break the glue that holds the head on. Was told the heads will be glued to the body on these lights. 



flashfiend said:


> So with these fixed heads and the KX4 (complete LED module and head), are we beginning to see the demise of the ever popular P60 drop-ins? If so I am super bummed out. Modularity is part of the appeal of buying the Surefire line.



From what I am hearing, I believe that would be a yes on this issue.


----------



## flashfiend

Anyone else concerned about this trend? I hate non-modular lights that will prevent the creation of one off customs. I think I have one all-factory light. The rest have been modified in some way. I hope Surefire reconsiders this trend.


----------



## jp2515

flashfiend said:


> Anyone else concerned about this trend? I hate non-modular lights that will prevent the creation of one off customs. I think I have one all-factory light. The rest have been modified in some way. I hope Surefire reconsiders this trend.



There's always the option of using the incan versions of the light. I heard they will be making them for the foreseeable future.


----------



## BIGLOU

They should have made these legoable with each other. I maybe will get the 6PX in Tactical and a G2X in Pro, would have loved the option to interchange the heads between them and go Tactical or Pro.


----------



## flashfiend

jp2515 said:


> There's always the option of using the incan versions of the light. I heard they will be making them for the foreseeable future.



Not with people who believe the following to be true continuing to grow in number



Flashlightboy said:


> ...It seems fairly obvious that incandescent systems are going away like the dinosaur so this isn't a surprise move but it does make one wonder what will happen to products near it in price and features...



Sorry flashlightboy, not meant to pick on you but I believe those who see incans as fading dinosaurs are what is pushing the loss of modularity.

LED's have a long life and don't need regular replacement like incans so who needs the light emitters to be modular and replaceable? This I believe is the type of thinking that may be entering Surefire design brains.


----------



## z17813

I agree that non-modular flashlights are probably a smart move by surefire and a bit of a pain for those of us that like modifying lights. Lets face it most people only remove the head when they have to (changing lamps) and if it can make them more price competitive combined with LEDs not needed to be replaced, then that is important with the likes of fenix making great lights at cheaper prices.
As for the death of the surefire's ability to be modified I think we are probably safe for the foreseeable future, though it's never a bad time to stock up


----------



## jp2515

flashfiend said:


> Not with people who believe the following to be true continuing to grow in number
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry flashlightboy, not meant to pick on you but I believe those who see incans as fading dinosaurs are what is pushing the loss of modularity.
> 
> LED's have a long life and don't need regular replacement like incans so who needs the light emitters to be modular and replaceable? This I believe is the type of thinking that may be entering Surefire design brains.



The incans are here to stay and people still use them (lower cost), that's per the SF people I talked to.


----------



## Kestrel

jp2515 said:


> The incans are here to stay and people still use them (lower cost), that's per the SF people I talked to.


This is good. I'm crazy about SF (most of my lights are SF's) but these new lights don't do anything for me. I'll be using my L1/L2/C2/C3/D3 for many many years. I also plan to pick up another C3 for reserve.

I guess I'm glad that some folks like the looks of these new lights, but I'm going to be having fun with the modularity of my older 'incan' SF's for as long as I'm a flashaholic. 

Maybe when SF can match the performance of my Moddoo triple XP-G's in my C2 & C3 I'll think about changing my tune. :devil:


----------



## jp2515

Kestrel said:


> This is good. I'm crazy about SF (most of my lights are SF's) but these new lights don't do anything for me. I'll be using my L1/L2/C2/C3/D3 for many many years. I also plan to pick up another C3 for reserve.
> 
> I guess I'm glad that some folks like the looks of these new lights, but I'm going to be having fun with the modularity of my older 'incan' SF's for as long as I'm a flashaholic.
> 
> Maybe when SF can match the performance of my Moddoo triple XP-G's in my C2 & C3 I'll think about changing my tune. :devil:



It would be a travesty for SF to stop making the incan lights (since many of the Centurions are still incan).


----------



## don.gwapo

Wow, looks like 6PX Pro will be my very first surefire light. .


----------



## Schuey2002

Now that we have a better look at these lights, I am finding the bezels on them to be rather goofy looking. Too bad they don't have the sleek look of the new KX4's. Those are so much nicer looking. :green:

But really, who am I kidding? I'm sure the looks will grow on me rather quickly. Especially since the 6PX Pro has a retail price of only $79. That means the street price is going to be even less.. :thinking:

I guess I will have to buy one of these after all...


----------



## Meganoggin

I think we are underestimating the ingenuity and talent of the many modders that we have here on CPF. These new models will be a challenge, but I think they will become favourites as a low cost mule or basis for modification. But of course I could be way off, I guess we need to see one in the flesh so to speak :tinfoil:


----------



## Eric242

jp2515 said:


> If you can break the glue that holds the head on. Was told the heads will be glued to the body on these lights.


In the link dano posted it says


> In order to lower the price, the new lights have redesigned heads that are fixed in place. They aren’t removable, as they are in the G2 and 6P.


To glue head and body together would be an additional step in production. How would that lower the price?

Eric


----------



## dougie

As others have said the fact that Surefire have managed to cut the price of these new lights would suggest that they have cut their manufacturing costs or profit margins or both.oo: However, I would be interested to know if Surefire will change their warranty for these new lights to a limited warranty? Whilst Surefire's more expensive lights have always cost considerably more than their competitors the quality and lifetime warranty almost certainly (IMHO) justified the higher price. It would seem unlikely (but by no means certain) that by reducing their exposure to everlasting warranty claims on these cheaper lights that they could safely reduce costs without sacrificing their reputation. If these lights are no longer as easily disassembled as people suggest then the time taken by Surefire to disassemble them under warranty claims would become uneconomic potentially making it cheaper to simply replace the complete unit. Would it make sense to introduce a new range of cheaper lights simply to have to keep replacing them indefinitely? In any case these new lights are so (relatively) cheap that they are nearly disposable. In that regard I will certainly pull the trigger on buying one or two when they eventually hit the UK.


----------



## Roger999

Eric242 said:


> In the link dano posted it says
> To glue head and body together would be an additional step in production. How would that lower the price?
> 
> Eric


Less work on the threading.


----------



## sonrider657

Streamlight used to make all their lights in the USA and now they are making many of them in China or only "assemblying" them in the USA. I wonder if Surefire is heading in the same direction.


----------



## outersquare

wow...nice products at great prices, SF might be trying to grab more market


like someone else already said, this is E2DL output at like a third the price


if these are still mostly US made, I'll probably pick up several as gifts and spares


----------



## jp2515

Schuey2002 said:


> Now that we have a better look at these lights, I am finding the bezels on them to be rather goofy looking. Too bad they don't have the sleek look of the new KX4's. Those are so much nicer looking. :green:
> 
> But really, who am I kidding? I'm sure the looks will grow on me rather quickly. Especially since the 6PX Pro has a retail price of only $79. That means the street price is going to be even less.. :thinking:
> 
> I guess I will have to buy one of these after all...



The bezels are a host to a deeper reflector, supposedly for more throw. We'll have to wait until they come out. Just too bad the rep I met didn't have one to show! 



Eric242 said:


> In the link dano posted it says
> To glue head and body together would be an additional step in production. How would that lower the price?
> 
> Eric



Just happened to see a Z2-S today, somehow someone had the head loose and I saw what appeared to be red Loctite on the head. That and I heard that the new LED heads (reflector and bezel) are to be 1 assembly instead of the old P60LED module and a Z44 bezel.


----------



## Xacto

flashfiend said:


> Anyone else concerned about this trend?[...] I hope Surefire reconsiders this trend.


 
Count me in! As soon as a Surefire can not be dissasembled completely, I see no reason to pay the relativly high price. Then I can buy a cheaper light e.g. iTP SA-2 and throw it away if it stops working of has a shattered lens. With a Surefire, I just get a replacement part. THAT is the reason why i started buying Surefires a few months ago.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## rumack

flashfiend said:


> LED's have a long life and don't need regular replacement like incans so who needs the light emitters to be modular and replaceable? This I believe is the type of thinking that may be entering Surefire design brains.



I fear you may be correct. It's funny, but I look at it just the opposite - because LED's have a long life and are much more likely to be still fully functional after they have become technologically obsolete, I like having the option of upgrading the light with a new drop-in. I look at LED's as giving me much higher reliability (lifespan, shock resistance, etc) and efficiency than an incandescent but not as never needing to be replaced.


----------



## Schuey2002

^^

I think it'll be awhile before a 200 lumen flashlight is completely and utterly obsolete....


----------



## red02

Schuey2002 said:


> ^^
> 
> I think it'll be awhile before a 200 lumen flashlight is completely and utterly obsolete....



The desire for something bigger and better won't become obsolete either, therein lies the problem.


----------



## BigBluefish

The G2X Pro seems like a nice light for the car, boat, or anyplace I might not want my E2DL, A2, LX2 or other pricey SureFire to disappear from.

While we flashaholics might not be thrilled with them, we're enthusiasts, and only a small portion of the potential market. I think SureFire may get a lot more customers with dual output models and tactical models at these price points.


----------



## sfca

What LEDs are they using? I hope the runtime of the E2DL is increased to 2.5 hours


----------



## angelofwar

jp2515 said:


> The bezels are a host to a deeper reflector, supposedly for more throw. We'll have to wait until they come out. Just too bad the rep I met didn't have one to show!
> 
> 
> 
> Just happened to see a Z2-S today, somehow someone had the head loose and I saw what appeared to be red Loctite on the head. That and I heard that the new LED heads (reflector and bezel) are to be 1 assembly instead of the old P60LED module and a Z44 bezel.


 
I managed to get the lens retaining ring(?) off my KX4...needless to say, it's no longer a "lens retaining ring" but a diffuser retaining ring, as, as stated earlier, the lenses on these newer heads, at least the KX4, are glued to the reflector :sick2:, so all you can do is put a diffuser in there.

Guess if your KX4 breaks, SF will be sending you a new one???


----------



## angelofwar

red02 said:


> The desire for something bigger and better won't become obsolete either, therein lies the problem.


 
Neither will the desire for a low-low...SF still seems to recognize this, and they will always have lights with a moderate amount of lumens.


----------



## Tiny86

Wow, whatever these are they are sure look good. I just hope they are made in the US.


----------



## Crenshaw

Why did it take so long for surefire to produce an affordable, bright, LED based light?

And honestly, I'm disappointed with what seems to the be the switching method with the two mode lights. press lightly to switch modes, and click to lock it.

This is the kind of light a lot of people will want for its simplicity and bright out put (it better be >200),it seems like surefire finally understood that there is this target audience that they have been missing out on. 

Crenshaw


----------



## Size15's

I don't see how the UI is different to the E1B, E2DL etc - dual output clickie.


----------



## Kiessling

If you need to unscrew the retaining ring in order to use diffusuers and such, the lens better be glued in to protect the reflector. I for sure appreciate that.

Nice entry level lights and glove box lights. The look ... one can argue though.

bernie


----------



## Search

Kiessling said:


> The look ... one can argue though.
> 
> bernie



Yeah I'm highly turned off by it. If it looked like the old school 6P it would be different.


----------



## flashfiend

red02 said:


> The desire for something bigger and better won't become obsolete either, therein lies the problem.



+1 here. Also for these lights, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## rumack

Schuey2002 said:


> ^^
> 
> I think it'll be awhile before a 200 lumen flashlight is completely and utterly obsolete....



You're correct but that isn't what I meant. If I have an older light that has a run time of, say, 1.5 hours at a given output and the latest and greatest light will run for 3 hours at the same (or higher) output, I consider the older light technologically obsolete. The older light isn't worthless but it isn't up to current standards either. With the long lifespan of LED's, I don't know that any of my lights will reach end of life on the LED.


----------



## Schuey2002

Kiessling said:


> If you need to unscrew the retaining ring in order to use diffusuers and such, the lens better be glued in to protect the reflector. I for sure appreciate that.
> 
> Nice entry level lights and glove box lights. *The look ... one can argue though.*
> 
> bernie


I don't mind the overall look of these lights. It's just the execution of the anti-roll feature on the bezels (whatever you call it), that I don't care for. 

To me, it's not one of PK's better looking designs. *smirk* But that's just my opinion. 

I do agree that they will make nice, affordable around-the-house lights..


----------



## ampdude

I think they look lame. Like they stole their styling from a $6 Target/Walmart closeout Brinkmann Maxfire LX from a few years back.

I'm just not a fan of any of the new Surefire lights that lack any type of knurling.


----------



## Size15's

Schuey2002 said:


> To me, it's not one of PK's better looking designs. *smirk* But that's just my opinion.


Has PK claimed responsibility for the design of these new lights?
He's concentrating on ICON.


----------



## Schuey2002

^^^ 

No, he hasn't. But doesn't he design all of their lights??


----------



## DimeRazorback

Maybe not at the current time...


----------



## Monocrom

Schuey2002 said:


> . . . doesn't he design all of their lights??


 
Not 100% sure on this, but I believe PK didn't design the original G2 model.

As for these new lights . . . Yeah, I'm thinking Stratum sales are going to plummet.


----------



## jtblue

Woot cheap surefire, since it's cheap that hopefully means that we will see a review within 2 weeks after official release!

Hopefully the 2 stage clicky can be retrofitted to a current 6PL.


----------



## Monocrom

jtblue said:


> Woot cheap surefire, since it's cheap that hopefully means that we will see a review within 2 weeks after official release.


 
I'm not sure if cheap is the right term. $55 for the least expensive version isn't really what you'd call "cheap."


----------



## jtblue

Monocrom said:


> I'm not sure if cheap is the right term. $55 for the least expensive version isn't really what you'd call "cheap."


 
lol, then we'll have to agree to disagree, if these flashlights are of surefire quality/durability at only the fraction of the prices we are used to seeing from surefire then I see it as being cheap especially when you compare it to the pricing of other lights from other manufacturers commonly discussed on this forum among fellow CPFers.

Quality and peace of mind from only $55.00 mmmm sounds good to me.

Too bad i hate the design of the heads on these lights so I probably won't buy one.


----------



## mrwhite1

I updated thread with a few more pictures I found


----------



## Xacto

mrwhite1 said:


> I updated thread with a few more pictures I found


 
Thanks, but the look alone gives me an itchy feeling to stock up on a few 6P bodies, just to be on the safe side in the coming 70 - 90 years (I am 34 and I intend to still live a looong time).

Cheers
Thorsten Wieking


----------



## mrwhite1

It's hard not to be a little skeptical about how they are marketing the light at 1/3 the price of most comparable lights they offer. Sure it's possible they could have aquired some new machinary to help reduce costs, but I find it highly unlikely you could cut it by that much. Granted I usually compare lights to guns. The more machining that goes into them the more they cost. Machining aluminum can take a lot of time depending on the amount of work required. 
It's also hard to think the change in head design would allow for such a large drop in price as well. If this were any other manufacturer one might not be so paranoid, but Surefire is not known for making anything 'cheap' - this greatly due to the high quality of the light. I guess we will have to wait until we have the actual lights to examine and attempt to diagnose the price reduction - hopefully it's not from a reduction of this quality.


----------



## Flashlightboy

flashfiend said:


> Not with people who believe the following to be true continuing to grow in number
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry flashlightboy, not meant to pick on you but I believe those who see incans as fading dinosaurs are what is pushing the loss of modularity.
> 
> LED's have a long life and don't need regular replacement like incans so who needs the light emitters to be modular and replaceable? This I believe is the type of thinking that may be entering Surefire design brains.



My opinions don't drive the technology and long before I posted (years perhaps) ALL manufacturers were developing LEDs. I can't remember the last time someone introduced a new incandescent bulb, much less one that was cutting edge or pushed some envelope.

While I won't say the incandescent lamp assemblies have peaked, people are moving away from them and there likely won't be a return stampede to them. Like 45's and 8 track tapes, the industry is venturing in another direction.


----------



## Schuey2002

It wouldn't surprise me if these were made in China. 

After owning a couple of Icon products, I could see where Surefire might ship these new lights overseas to be produced. The factory over their is making some nice stuff. Is it the same quality as the lights that they manufacture down in California? Heck no! But, it's still not your typical, crappy Chinese-made junk that you see at places like Wallyville or Kmart.

And no, I am not saying for a fact that this is what they have done. I have no idea. Just that I wouldn't be surprised if they did...


----------



## Monocrom

Schuey2002 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if these were made in China.
> 
> After owning a couple of Icon products, I could see where Surefire might ship these new lights overseas to be produced. The factory over their is making some nice stuff. Is it the same quality as the lights that they manufacture down in California? Heck no! But, it's still not your typical, crappy Chinese-made junk that you see at places like Wallyville or Kmart.
> 
> And no, I am not saying for a fact that this is what they have done. I have no idea. Just that I wouldn't be surprised if they did...


 
Let's wait until a handful of CPFers get these new models in their hands before we draw any conclusions about country of origin. As far as we know, these new models are still American based.


----------



## Size15's

SureFire = American
SureFire have invested considerably to establish the finest production facilities in the world, in the USA. These new models are evidence that they can take advantage of this long term capability to continue 'turning' their own and ensure that they improve accessibility whilst remaining trute to their values.
I've no doubt when they assure me of their ongoing commitment to being USA.


----------



## Tempest UK

Size15's said:


> SureFire = American



Apart from the new models being made in England, of course?


----------



## DM51

You mean the Red, White & Blue ones?


----------



## Size15's

Quite.


----------



## tigervn

New SF not TIR Lens ?


----------



## wacbzz

Size15's said:


> SureFire = American
> SureFire have invested considerably to establish the finest production facilities in the world, in the USA. *These new models are evidence that they can take advantage of this long term capability to continue 'turning' their own and ensure that they improve accessibility whilst remaining trute to their values.*
> I've no doubt when they assure me of their ongoing commitment to being USA.


 

So does the above mean that Surefire is NOT outsourcing the production of these lights (the 6PX/G2X) to another country?

The straight forward answer would be:

1. That is correct. SF is manufacturing these lights in a US production facility

-or-

2. That is incorrect. SF is manufacturing these lights outside of the country in something other than a US production facility.


Thanks for the straight forward, no beating around the bush answer.


----------



## Monocrom

tigervn said:


> New SF not TIR Lens ?


 
I hope not. 

Plenty of SureFire models out their already that project a tiny ball of light out to a distance with a pathetically, almost microscopic amount of spill. I'm amazed the E1B and E2DL are as popular as they are.


----------



## Kestrel

wacbzz said:


> So does the above mean that Surefire is NOT outsourcing the production of these lights (the 6PX/G2X) to another country?


If folks really want the answer for this, how about just calling SureFire? You know, talking to people actually *at* SF? :shrug:


----------



## Flashlightboy

Actually, it's all a semantics a game in an academic sense.

What does "manufacture" mean? It all depends on how you define it. 

Take for instance olive oil. When you go to the store you see bottles that have the words "Imported from Italy" on them which makes you think it's a pure Italian product. Not true. It's just means it came from Italy but that the olives could have been grown and processed elsewhere which isn't uncommon.

To be a true Italian olive oil the label must say "Product of Italy" which means the olives are from there and oil was produced and bottled there as well.

I mean right now SureFire is not an all American company if you use it to mean that all their underlying components are American made. Aren't the incandescent lamp assemblies from Mexico, IIRC? The LEDs are imported from an overseas manufacturer, aren't they?

It might be better to say that SF lights are assembled in the USA from substantially USA manufactured parts. 

Just saying...


----------



## foxtrot29

How the hell are they heat sinking a 200 lumen LED in a nitrolon light without sacrificing longevity of the LED, while maintaining output?!

That's what I want to know.


----------



## Schuey2002

^^^

My guess, it probably starts off at 200 lumens, and then dims down to the mid 150-170 lumen range as it heats up. Much like the way the P60L dims...


----------



## Size15's

wacbzz said:


> 1. That is correct. SF is manufacturing these lights in a US production facility


SureFire turns its own bar stock at its own facilities in the USA, and has it's proprietary Nitrolon manufactured in the USA.


----------



## Size15's

foxtrot29 said:


> How the hell are they heat sinking a 200 lumen LED in a nitrolon light without sacrificing longevity of the LED, while maintaining output?!
> 
> That's what I want to know.


The G2X uses the same aluminium bezel as the 6PX.


----------



## Size15's

Flashlightboy said:


> I mean right now SureFire is not an all American company if you use it to mean that all their underlying components are American made. Aren't the incandescent lamp assemblies from Mexico, IIRC? The LEDs are imported from an overseas manufacturer, aren't they?
> 
> It might be better to say that SF lights are assembled in the USA from substantially USA manufactured parts.
> 
> Just saying...


This has been gone over in long-running threads before.

Of course SureFire is an American company. 



Size15's said:


> SureFires are designed and assembled in the USA from both domestic and foreign components. They qualify as "American Made" under the Buy American Act.
> 
> SureFire use LEDs that are not themselves always "Made in the USA". As a result SureFire can not use the "Made in the USA" claim without qualification because a flashlight's light source is not a 'negligible' part - it is essential to its function. Given SureFire's diverse product range I understand they opt for using the Buy American Act description even though some of their lights can meet the "Made in the USA" rules as well.
> 
> Unlike the "Made in the USA" rules, I understand the "Buy American Act" allows for functional foreign components where there is no viable domestic alternative.
> 
> 
> SureFire uses Carley for their bespoke incandescent bulbs, and Carley haven't always been able to meet SureFire's demand using their US facilities.
> SureFire makes it's Lamp Assembly components in the USA. Carley bulbs are made in the USA - it's Carley's potting of the bulbs into SureFire's assemblies that is done just across the boarder in Mexico.
> 
> I know that SureFire cares very much about making their own components at their state of the art manufacturing and assembly facilities in SoCal
> They use long-established domestic partners for anodising, and for polymer components such as their bespoke Nitrolon.
> 
> When you speak to SureFire employees you quickly recognise their integrity and pride they have in their products and their mission. Impressive American enthusiasm.
> 
> Al


----------



## wacbzz

Size15's said:


> SureFire turns its own bar stock at its own facilities in the USA, and has it's proprietary Nitrolon manufactured in the USA.



:twothumbs

Thanks Al. Perhaps this will end all the questions about where this light will be built. While looking for a "brighter, better built light," many more people will now be able to give SF a second look that have not been able to in the past simply because of cost.


----------



## red02

It makes no sense for Surefire to lower the quality of their lights. They would lose much more reputation (read: money) and money in CS replacements and repairs than they would save with lesser quality production and materials.

If they are good enough to meet the Berry Amendment and become a DOD contractor they are American enough for all practical and political reasons. I think thats the reason that law was enacted: to make sure that the DOD had good equipment in an unforeseen war with a current trading partner.


----------



## Schuey2002

It's good to hear that these will indeed be made right here in the States..


----------



## ampdude

Just to be clear, I actually really like these new LED heads they are making, and at quite a decent price. I just don't like the new bodies. I just hope they progress toward a warmer tint rather than more lumens. Because it's the quality of the light you see, not the quantity of it. If they went that route, Surefire could do a good advertising pitch for the benefits of warm or high CRI LEDs in tactical and weaponlights that would make the others look inferior.


----------



## RedLED

Noticed they are not yet listed on the SF site yet?


----------



## outersquare

i ordered one but predictably it is backordered


----------



## red02

RedLed said:


> Noticed they are not yet listed on the SF site yet?



Not a good sign for a quick release date... I'm expecting more than a year wait. How long before release did they list the Saint and E2L-AA?


----------



## Tim B

Does anyone know which will come on first on the pro models? High or low? I'm also glad to see that there are annoying strobe and sos modes to cycle through.


----------



## SuperTrouper

I seem to recall the video saying low then high.


----------



## RedLED

They are also listed for sale now on the sales site that sells "Optics to the Planet"

They are listed for sale, but this company kept me waiting for months when I ordered the new ICON models as gifts, and ruined that. No remorse on their end. Too bad for them. My company has a huge budget for camera equipment each year, and my flash light hobby is large too. We are not going to do business with them again.

But if you want the light call first to confirm

So, I Dont know.

The other company in NYC that sounds like BH will get our six annual figures.


----------



## trailblazer

The 6px/G2x series aren't supposed to ship until Oct. 1st so I don't understand why people are upset that they are backordered etc. ?


----------



## DM51

trailblazer said:


> The 6px/G2x series aren't supposed to ship until Oct. 1st so I don't understand why people are upset


Exactly. Thank you, trailblazer.


----------



## Flashlightboy

Supposed to and actual are two very different things as we've seen from SF.

Sometimes it's much later than what you're told however sometimes it's sooner.

I preordered a Garmin GPS with a early to mid August ship date per Garmin. Guess what? Vendors had it in stock for sale 2 weeks before that so those expected ship dates are fuzzy at best.


----------



## Size15's

Flashlightboy said:


> Supposed to and actual are two very different things as we've seen from SF.
> 
> Sometimes it's much later than what you're told however sometimes it's sooner



Just to be clear, which formal announcements like this one have SureFire not delivered on?


----------



## Flashlightboy

I'm not speaking strictly to this product offering but rather, in a general sense based on history, that SF does not release products during the year they are introduced or dates are pushed back if the model is even introduced at all. I'm not the person who coined the phrase "vaporware" and it's use with SF products cannot be considered untrue or unsubstantiated. And where is the new LX1?

I'd like to buy one of these new lights since it offers great features at a price uncommon with SF containing these features. If the release/ship date holds true that will be fantastic but if not, I won't be terribly disappointed.


----------



## wacbzz

Size15's said:


> Just to be clear, which formal announcements like this one have SureFire not delivered on?



The "Made in the USA statement" that was supposed to be in the 2010 Catalog?! Or, was that the 2009...?!


----------



## njet212

I'm big fan of Surefire Clip because their clip locks strong on the pocket but I don't see any clip features on the 6PX dan G2X series ??

Seems SF make it for Holster Carry only??


----------



## dano

Something isnt right about these.....The Stratum is almost identical to the 6px, yet has an MSRP that is almost double. Either SF is skimping, these are made overseas, or they are loss leaders....

What do these say about the other SF models, in terms of price vs. value and performance?


----------



## Size15's

dano said:


> Something isnt right about these.....The Stratum is almost identical to the 6px, yet has an MSRP that is almost double. Either SF is skimping, these are made overseas, or they are loss leaders....
> 
> What do these say about the other SF models, in terms of price vs. value and performance?


We've already ruled out 'made overseas'.
We're just beginning to discover the 'savings' SureFire are making with these models - I'm sure once CPFers have some in hand and make to some detailed analysis, we'll see whether SureFire have "skimped" too far...
As to whether SureFire are planning to make a loss on each one, or whether they are aiming for increased volume to offset smaller profit margin, I think the latter far more likely.

I've already mentioned these new models will change the landscape of SureFire's product range. Some existing models may be forced to adapt or be forced to retire... the S2 and Z2-S being two I see adapting, and the G2L & 6PL retiring...


----------



## Size15's

dano said:


> Something isnt right about these.....The Stratum is almost identical to the 6px, yet has an MSRP that is almost double. Either SF is skimping, these are made overseas, or they are loss leaders....
> 
> What do these say about the other SF models, in terms of price vs. value and performance?


Change is exciting when embraced!

We've already ruled out 'made overseas'.
We're just beginning to discover the 'savings' SureFire are making with these models - I'm sure once CPFers have some in hand and make to some detailed analysis, we'll see whether SureFire have "skimped" too far...
As to whether SureFire are planning to make a loss on each one, or whether they are aiming for increased volume to offset smaller profit margin, I think the latter far more likely.

I've already mentioned these new models will change the landscape of SureFire's product range. Some existing models may be forced to adapt or be forced to retire... the S2 and Z2-S being two I see adapting, and the G2L & 6PL retiring...


----------



## jp2515

I'll echo Size15's sentiments above, these lights are made here in the US of A. I asked the rep about the country of manufacture and that is the answer I got, they are not manufactured overseas. 

Had a chance to see the new lights for myself at a show and they look great. Definitely brighter than the 6PL (with the KX4) head. Lens is plastic and just like the KX4, the LED module is now integrated within the bezel. For the Pro models, the high comes on first and then low (a la the E2DL). From what I saw, definitely deeper and textured reflector with a CREE LED. Bight it was and they felt solid.


----------



## dano

If these work out as planned, a significant portion of SF's model line will be effected. People wont pay a hundred bucks more for a Stratum or to have a Combatgrip on their light. These will also make the original 6 and G lines, along with the KX4 head absolete, just based upon pricepoint.

Also, what does this say about Surefires pricing? If these are being made at that MSRP, and SF is making a profit from them, and unless they have acquired some magic machines to make these new lights, i guess a lot of folks were correct: we are all suckers for paying the "Surefire Premium."


----------



## chanjyj

I can't wait for these 2 models to be released. Styling is lovely to me.

What I'm fed up with is the surefire guarantee. Sent an email to them regarding a melted lens and till date, no reply. The least they could have sent was an acknowledgement email.

Seems like surefire don't give a damn about international non-contract buyers.


----------



## Pöbel

Although this is off topic - I got a reply within 24 hours and my spare part shipped within 48 hours - international (to Germany).

Regarding the price policy.

If those lights are essentially 2-piece (tailcap + rest), the electronics are less sophisticated and thus production cheaper.. well that could explain the price difference.

take the LX2 for instance. Only the Head is made from several alloy parts which have all to be machined and anodized separately. Then there's a clip, more sophisticated electronics, more milling and so on.

I wonder whether these new lights will have the same "you break it we fix it" guarantee or maybe only 2 years limite warranty?


----------



## Xacto

dano said:


> [...]These will also make the original 6 and G lines, along with the KX4 head absolete, just based upon pricepoint.
> [...]


 

Let's just hope that they don't discontinue the 6P altogther. Even though I do have enough (+/- 6) 6P Bodys, Z41s and Z44s, I nonetheless would prefer to see its production continued.

Has anyone heard something official?

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Monocrom

dano said:


> Also, what does this say about Surefires pricing? If these are being made at that MSRP, and SF is making a profit from them, and unless they have acquired some magic machines to make these new lights, i guess a lot of folks were correct: we are all suckers for paying the "Surefire Premium."


 
Since SureFire refuses to offer any type of discount on their older line of lights which are still in production, I buy those off the CPF MarketPlace. Saved a ton of money on an L1 Cree, and a 9AN with accessories. Wanted an L1 Cree for quite awhile, but the $159 price-tag was too much for me. Bought a shelf queen from CPFMP for almost half price. There are ways to save money with SF lights. I was happy. The seller was happy. Worked out great.

As for more recent models, I personally haven't been thrilled by anything actually released. Except for the M3LT. Owning an M6, I can wait until the M3LT has been out a couple of years before buying a used example of one. If I was excited, well; sometimes you pay a premium to get what you want. 

That doesn't make us suckers. Folks who just want Bright & Cheap, with no regard for quality; they'll either never understand. Or, they'll eventually get fed up with their lights crapping out on them; and then they'll get why we pay so much for lights good enough to last longer than just a few months.


----------



## Monocrom

chanjyj said:


> I can't wait for these 2 models to be released. Styling is lovely to me.
> 
> What I'm fed up with is the surefire guarantee. Sent an email to them regarding a melted lens and till date, no reply. The least they could have sent was an acknowledgement email.
> 
> Seems like surefire don't give a damn about international non-contract buyers.


 
SureFire responds to emails about as well as vampires respond to sunlight.

Call them. Call them on the phone. You'll get a much better response. For international buyers, I know such a call won't be cheap. But it's worth it.


----------



## wacbzz

Monocrom said:


> ...they'll eventually get fed up with their lights crapping out on them; and then they'll get why we pay so much for lights good enough to last longer than just a few months.



I, and I'm sure there are many others out there, don't by SF lights because of the reason stated above. Rather, I am of the belief that many - even outside of these forums - purchase something like a G2 or 6P (or one of the variations thereof) simply for the host and then dump the SF module because there are much better ones out there. This is evidenced by the huge growth in the aftermarket drop-in business, not just here, but on worldwide places like Ebay. Sure, a large number of people keep their SF's stock, but there is also a very large and growing number that don't.

I may be reaching a bit here, but I don't think that the SF people are blind to this. Truly, I would suggest that they realize they are losing market share to such aftermarket products. As such, _perhaps_ they've decided to stop that loss so to speak by producing a light that 1) cannot be modded with a simple third party drop-in and 2) produces a higher output of light.

Mere conjecture of course, but now that there are other products that _as hosts_, are just as effective as a G2/6P and cost far less, it would make some monetary sense for SF to produce these new "pocket money friendly" and "unmoddable with higher output" (to the GP anyhow) light.


----------



## Size15's

If somebody buys a SureFire to use as a host for aftermarket drop-ins, they have still purchased a SureFire so I don't see what difference that makes to SureFire. So if anything, its in SureFire's interest to 'preserve' historic models with that legacy capability so it can continue to supply hosts.

But from what I gather, SureFire aren't concerned in the slightest about heading away from 'drop-in' capable models - the benefits achieved by taking their new approach are far more appealing - better thermal management, shorter flashlights, fewer user-accessible threads with o-ring seals, battery compartments with only one access point. These are important features for flashlights intended for the high-volume market.

From my perspective, I see these new models as SureFire wanting to make their products accessible to the wider public - and it is in this arena where the competition with other brands has been hotting up. SureFire dominates it's established markets - these new models are about gaining share in the emerging wider market.


----------



## wacbzz




----------



## red02

Besides CPFMP there are plenty of dealers that offer great discounts on their stock of SF lights, especially to CPF members. I still don't regret paying MSRP for Saint, its that good.

Surefire isn't for everyone. There are many occasional users for who the price of admission isn't worth it. Its that market SF is trying to reach with the X series, and probably taking a lose on it. Its fair to assume that they have factored in a profit margin, but since they probably get the majority of their income from appropriations bills I think the majority of that profit will come from doing business in bulk with the US gov't. The costs assosicated with production in the US are monstorus comapred to our Chinese comrades. I'm confident that SF will need to sell many lights to make up for this investment.


----------



## RedLED

trailblazer said:


> The 6px/G2x series aren't supposed to ship until Oct. 1st so I don't understand why people are upset that they are backordered etc. ?


 
Was there a press release, or anything on this? SF Web site has no info yet.


----------



## Size15's

RedLed said:


> Was there a press release, or anything on this? SF Web site has no info yet.


The press release is shown on the first post of this thread(!)

SureFire.com doesn't usually get the new product until after SureFire Dealers have had their first bites of the new pie. It's completely normal for new products not to be on SureFire.com or if shown, not to be available so that SureFire Dealers can benefit from the 'early adopter' initial demand.


----------



## Tempest UK

RedLed said:


> Was there a press release, or anything on this? SF Web site has no info yet.





Size15's said:


> It's completely normal for new products not to be on SureFire.com or if shown, not to be available so that SureFire Dealers can benefit from the 'early adopter' initial demand.



Exactly - look at the M3LT-S, for example:

Available at authorized
SureFire dealers. 
Call (800) 828-8809
for further information.


----------



## outersquare

heres some more stuff i saw







http://hardcoreoutdoor.com/2010/08/...ion--surefire-g2x-pro-flashlight.aspx?ref=rss


----------



## mrwhite1

Thanks outersquare, I added picture and info to original post

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=30144


----------



## PCC

It looks like the single-mode lights have momentary/twisty tailcaps while the two-mode lights have forward clickie and that they are Low-High, not High-Low like the E2DL. Interesting...


----------



## jp2515

PCC said:


> It looks like the single-mode lights have momentary/twisty tailcaps while the two-mode lights have forward clickie and that they are Low-High, not High-Low like the E2DL. Interesting...



Yes the regular ones are twisties and the Pro models have the clicky. On te Pro models the high mode comes on first.


----------



## SuperTrouper

jp2515 said:


> Yes the regular ones are twisties and the Pro models have the clicky. On te Pro models the high mode comes on first.



It does state in the promotional Surefire material, a Low then high interface on the Pro models.


----------



## jp2515

SuperTrouper said:


> It does state in the promotional Surefire material, a Low then high interface on the Pro models.



Oh well I was too excited to see them at a show to remember which came first. Must have been the prototypes. 

All I remember is they were bright, then I gandered over to the M3LT laying on the table. :devil:


----------



## Schuey2002

Size15's said:


> If somebody buys a SureFire to use as a host for aftermarket drop-ins, they have still purchased a SureFire so I don't see what difference that makes to SureFire. So if anything, its in SureFire's interest to 'preserve' historic models with that legacy capability so it can continue to supply hosts.
> 
> *But from what I gather, SureFire aren't concerned in the slightest about heading away from 'drop-in' capable models - the benefits achieved by taking their new approach are far more appealing - better thermal management, shorter flashlights, fewer user-accessible threads with o-ring seals, battery compartments with only one access point. These are important features for flashlights intended for the high-volume market.*
> 
> From my perspective, I see these new models as SureFire wanting to make their products accessible to the wider public - and it is in this arena where the competition with other brands has been hotting up. SureFire dominates it's established markets - these new models are about gaining share in the emerging wider market.


I really hope SureFire one day takes this same concept and make an E-Series version. And no, I am not advocating they replace the E-Series, just adding it to their already extensive lineup. 

Something along the lines of an E2X Pro perhaps? *shrug*

It could have the 200 lumen High/15 Lumen low modes as these other lights. As well as a reflector in the head instead of the TIR. A price tag under $100 would also be nice..


----------



## Raven

Santa Claus is coming early this year. I wonder if we'll see a one cell version?


----------



## carrot

I don't care to join in on wild speculation, however, I need to be getting one of these!!!


----------



## Monocrom

carrot said:


> I don't care to join in on wild speculation, however, I need to be getting one of these!!!


 
Only one?


----------



## carrot

Monocrom said:


> Only one?


For now...


----------



## Monocrom

Good point. lovecpf


----------



## Duluth Diesel

I just ordered a 6PX Pro. I already own a number of Surefires, and I'm sure this one will be of the same high quality. Just not sure if I'll EDC it of not.


----------



## ebow86

Duluth Diesel said:


> I just ordered a 6PX Pro. I already own a number of Surefires, and I'm sure this one will be of the same high quality. Just not sure if I'll EDC it of not.


 

I though these wasn't coming out till next month?


----------



## Agile54

Pre-order perhaps or just an early release from SF to a larger dealer?


----------



## KDOG3

Anyone have one yet? Can't wait to see some real world pictures.


----------



## Size15's

KDOG3 said:


> Anyone have one yet? Can't wait to see some real world pictures.


Aren't they due to ship 1st October 2010.


----------



## CarpentryHero

Geez I hope they become available soon


----------



## Schuey2002

October is taking way too long to get here! *humph*


----------



## pjandyho

Schuey2002 said:


> October is taking way too long to get here! *humph*



Yup and they still have not delivered the LX1 that was promised to us since two years ago.


----------



## trav54

Interesting look, fantastic prices. If they stand up to the reliability of their previous stuff, they've got a bunch of winners. But at the same time, hurting some of their premium lights.


----------



## nfetterly

wacbzz said:


> then dump the SF module because there are much better ones out there.



Okay - I've got alot of aftermarket drop-ins; Malkoffs, Moddoo Triples, nailbender - but the Surefire P91 is pretty sweet with 2 imr 16340s (even better with a AW 3 level soft start). Bought a bunch (~8) on the market place for as little as 2/$15 shipped.


----------



## kelmo

Wow!

For the price of a drop-in you can now get a complete SF aluminum flashlight with 200 lumens of output. 

The shape looks like an aborted M6 embryo though...


----------



## MOS2111

I think its about time for Surefire to be getting some impressive LED performers out there in the personal light area. These should complement their weapon lights and the X### series pistol lights.


----------



## jhc37013

At LAPolicegear the 6PX is listed as new and I can add it to my cart with no mention of a pre-order or out of stock so does that mean they are in stock or what. I don't order from them very often so I'm not sure of their protocol.

I will give them a call today unless someone knows for sure whats up.


----------



## Monocrom

jhc37013 said:


> At LAPolicegear the 6PX is listed as new and I can add it to my cart with no mention of a pre-order or out of stock so does that mean they are in stock or what. I don't order from them very often so I'm not sure of their protocol.
> 
> I will give them a call today unless someone knows for sure whats up.


 
It's not October yet.

SureFire constantly pushes back release dates. Never seen a release date pushed forward. Also, LAPG doesn't exactly have the absolute best reputation out there. So, I doubt the lights are actually out.


----------



## Dioni

G2X has the price asked for a KX4...


----------



## Chryslerguy

Hi everyone... I'm new here... :fail: ...Even though I've been into lights for years, I just joined the forum today.

I was happy to see the new surefire 6px pro model for sale at one of the online stores mentioned here. I ordered one on September 8th and shortly received the old "order on hold" message as many of you have described.

I was considering the clearance C2L from LAPG, but decided to go for the 6px because the out the door price was about the same...

...Now that I've been waiting for two weeks, I'm not sure I made the correct choice.

I did get the G2L on clearance from LAPG and added a dealextreme 11836 to calm my addiction :nana:

I sure hope they ship these in October


----------



## RobertM

I am almost certain that I saw these lights in a local store the other day. I will have to go back and take another look since everyone is saying they aren't available until October. :thinking:


----------



## Chryslerguy

RobertM said:


> I am almost certain that I saw these lights in a local store the other day. I will have to go back and take another look since everyone is saying they aren't available until October. :thinking:


 
Well, if you can get your hands on one, I'd love to hear your opinion/review!


----------



## RobertM

I'm sorry guys, I was mistaken. They were the new G2L and 6PL models with the KX4 bezels.


----------



## angelofwar

RobertM said:


> I'm sorry guys, I was mistaken. They were the new G2L and 6PL models with the KX4 bezels.


 
Well, nice to see these showing up at Lowes now! might have to grab one when I get back! How much the G2L's go for there?


----------



## Flashlightboy

Today I spoke with an SF employee about these new X lights. I cannot reveal his name however I've known him for quite awhile and he's not a PR type but someone who has handled and played with these new lights.

The Pro X models will toggle from High to Low and the others Low to High.

The lights are 200 lumens for about 90 mins and will step down although my source didn't know for certain if it would be a 3 step decrease from say, 200 to 50 to 5 but thought that it would be very close to that.

The LED is integral to the head and cannot be removed. These lights are NOT made to be used as weapons lights for those wondering. There is no shock absorbing inside these new heads so the lights are fine for handguns but not other weapons.

The price point is one that SF is happy with given that it puts great output into people's hands for an expensive price given what the total package offers. This light is not meant to be everything to everyone but it does cover a very wide segment of the market. It reaches to upper end users while also reaching down to lower end users with a good compromise set of lights.


----------



## [email protected]

Just about an identical marketing move to the recent ones from American based pocketknife companies. Benchmade and Spyderco have broadened their product lines to include lower price point product that should appeal to a greater "average Joe". I think it will be a good move overall for Surefire. I won't be likely getting one soon, but they will likely make excellent gifts for non-flashlight nuts.


----------



## Dioni

Flashlightboy, it seems very interesting. Thanks for the info!


----------



## DM51

Dealer discussions are off topic here; they belong in the MarketPlace. Some posts have been removed. 

If members have good deals to report, they should be posted in the Good Deals section there.


----------



## Chryslerguy

RobertM- Thanks for checking out your local store and posting what they had!:thumbsup:


----------



## 270winchester

I'm glad to hear the direction that SF is heading. The one-piece body will lower the manufacturing cost and give foreign lights a run for their money, since the average Joe like me doesn't need 14 modes of strobe.

The wife just got me an LX2 so that will hold me until the 6PX/G2X get here.


----------



## Chryslerguy

One thing I didn't think of, I wonder if I can use my rcr123a batteries in these new lights? 

That was a nice feature of the p60L assembly, since the lamp also works for the 9p I use my rechargeables in the g2L.

I guess I'm a few years back in the light age...:tired:


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

angelofwar said:


> Well, nice to see these showing up at Lowes now! might have to grab one when I get back! How much the G2L's go for there?



Every time I drive past a Lowes, I hope to find them on clearance, but they still have the old style G2L for $64.99 at a nearby store (Dedham, MA.)


----------



## arnold ziffle

just got an email from surefire and their available now.


----------



## jellydonut

The 'Pro' sounds pretty un-pro to me:



> Dual-output tailcap click switch—press for momentary-on low, click for constant-on low, return to off then press or click again for high


:sick2:

The 'tactical' sounds more appealing to me. If it had arrived a little earlier I might have gotten one, I have too many lights in the same form factor and light level now to justify it.


----------



## SuperTrouper

omg thanks for the heads up Arnie!


----------



## jellydonut

SF posted some vids on their YouTube account:

6PX Tactical
G2X Tactical
6PX Pro
G2X Pro

 Isn't that Ken J. Good in the 'Tactical' videos?





Looks like a Cree XP-G, doesn't it?


----------



## SuperTrouper

That's just what I was wondering (the LED) Jelly!

Thanks for the video links.


----------



## csshih

that's an XP-E if I ever saw one.


----------



## SuperTrouper

Looks like a nice shallow reflector too though. Should have some decent spill


----------



## csshih

you can barely make out the silvery sides in the dome -- with an xpg, you would only see the giant die.


----------



## Schuey2002

SuperTrouper said:


> Looks like a nice shallow reflector too though. Should have some decent spill


I has hoping for a reflector that was deeper than say the P60L, so they would have better throw.. 

.

Thanks for posting these videos, jellydonut! :twothumbs


----------



## DimeRazorback

I wonder what all the release date nazi's will say now...


----------



## Schuey2002

In this email it says these have "deep micro-textured reflectors". I hope they are deeper than they look in that photo (above)..


----------



## Monocrom

DimeRazorback said:


> I wonder what all the release date nazi's will say now...



It's not out until a CPFer posts a pic of one in his fist.


----------



## dano

Monocrom said:


> It's not out until a CPFer posts a pic of one in his fist.



True, and it's a bit odd that they aren't being listed by very many dealers, considering they are a budget SF light that (supposedly) made its pre-announced availability date.

-dan


----------



## subiedriver1990

According to the SF website, the lens or window is polycarbonate. This concerns me for scratch resistance ability. Does SF make any other lights with polycarbonate windows? Anyone have experience with the scratch resistance of polycarbonate?


----------



## DimeRazorback

Monocrom said:


> It's not out until a CPFer posts a pic of one in his fist.



 

Fair enough!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hitthespot

It's nice to see that SureFire is continuing their Engineering and Manufacturing knowhow, and now bringing cost effective LED lighting to the masses. I believe these lights will be every bit as good as anything else they have produced. The only difference will be that because of engineering and manufacturing refinements the consumer will be awarded with a much less expensive ( not a cheaper) product. That's my opinion.

I can't wait to hear the first user reports on these.

Bill


----------



## CarpentryHero

Well tomorrows Oct 1rst, will it be released???


----------



## rookiedaddy

a slightly clearer capture of the LED


----------



## carrot

subiedriver1990 said:


> According to the SF website, the lens or window is polycarbonate. This concerns me for scratch resistance ability. Does SF make any other lights with polycarbonate windows? Anyone have experience with the scratch resistance of polycarbonate?


I have some other Surefires with polycarbonate lenses and have never really scratched them. They are pretty deeply recessed and as long as you don't do stupid things (like wipe them with a dirty cloth) you will not scratch them. Just wash them off under running water if they get dirty.


----------



## Schuey2002

I use microfiber towels (that I get on Ebay) to clean my polycarbonate lenses. They are cheap, and they do a good job of getting them clean without leaving scratches...


----------



## CarpentryHero

There on the site, the 6PX and G2X are on the Surefire site!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sgt. LED

Well if they have an xpe then I just have to buy one of them!
sweet


----------



## Monocrom

CarpentryHero said:


> There on the site, the 6PX and G2X are on the Surefire site!!!!!!!!!


 
Once again, I want a pic of them in the warm, happy, fist of a CPFer.

Then I'll believe it! :nana:


----------



## SuperTrouper

Well, my order is placed apparently! We'll see what happens.


----------



## SuperTrouper

Has anyone else noticed the official specs on the lights have been revised since the Outdoor Retailer show?

Videos released from that show, show the cards for these lights in the Surefire booth showing 2.5 hours @ 200 lumens, rather than the 2 hours listed now... Interesting.

EDIT: Here's a still from the video.


----------



## Monocrom

SuperTrouper said:


> Well, my order is placed apparently! We'll see what happens.


 
BTW, with whom did you place that order?

I thought these lights were supposed to be easier to get than most SureFires. But the nearest Lowes doesn't have them. Come to think of it, the nearest Lowes never had the 6PL nor G2L in stock. Only had the two pegs marked off for them. And, plenty of SF cells at about $5 for two. (Which ironically is a good deal for B&M stores.)

I think the nearest Lowes by me is a crappy one.


----------



## SuperTrouper

My order was placed by proxy, with Surefire themselves as I understand it.

So far there are no purchasing options for us on these lights from the UK.


----------



## [email protected]

Monocrom said:


> Lowes never had the 6PL nor G2L in stock. Only had the two pegs marked off for them. And, plenty of SF cells at about $5 for two. (Which ironically is a good deal for B&M stores.)



That's interesting the Australian arm of Lowes appears to be a 100% clothing only venture 

$5.00 a pair sounds nice RRP is $10.00 each down here...


----------



## Monocrom

SuperTrouper said:


> My order was placed by proxy, with Surefire themselves as I understand it.
> 
> So far there are no purchasing options for us on these lights from the UK.


 
Thanks for the response.


----------



## Monocrom

[email protected] said:


> $5.00 a pair sounds nice RRP is $10.00 each down here...


 
$9 each for Duracell or Energizer brand at most pharmacies in America. :shakehead


----------



## Chadder

I stopped by my local law enforcement supply store to see if they had an eta on the lights coming in. Usually the dealers know more but the guys working said they have never heard of the lights. I forwarded the e-mail and asked them to check with their supplier and let me know. Usually the dealers have them is stock long before any e-mail is sent.


----------



## KDOG3

I will be getting a 6PX Pro as soon as they are available. I called my favorite e-tailer yesterday and to my dismay they hinted that they might not even carry them. Yikes. I also called Surefire and they said they were backorderd.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Did they decide not to produce them in tan/green/yellow? In one of the initial posts it showed the color options for the G2X, but on the Surefire site, it only has black, and I have never seen a pic of one in the colors. 

I really want a G2X Tactical in tan.....


----------



## Size15's

I'm sure the other colours will follow in due course


----------



## Chryslerguy

KDOG3 said:


> I will be getting a 6PX Pro as soon as they are available. I called my favorite e-tailer yesterday and to my dismay they hinted that they might not even carry them. Yikes. I also called Surefire and they said they were backorderd.


 

Surefire is backordered???

Well, I hope that is because they are filling the dealers with preorders first

I just hate being excited about things and having to wait


----------



## wacbzz

Chryslerguy said:


> I just hate being excited about things and having to wait


 
Welcome, my friend, to the wonderful world of Surefire. :ironic:


----------



## Juicespeare1

I just ordered my 6PX Tactical.

I will post pics and a review once I receive it.


----------



## jsimon

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Did they decide not to produce them in tan/green/yellow? In one of the initial posts it showed the color options for the G2X, but on the Surefire site, it only has black, and I have never seen a pic of one in the colors.
> 
> I really want a G2X Tactical in tan.....


 

I e-mailed surefire yesterday asking about color options for the G2X and the response was that they will only be available in black.


----------



## Size15's

jsimon said:


> I e-mailed surefire yesterday asking about color options for the G2X and the response was that they will only be available in black.


Time will tell.


----------



## Chryslerguy

wacbzz said:


> Welcome, my friend, to the wonderful world of Surefire. :ironic:


 

Thanks, Glad to hear I'm not the first. I wasn't really blaming Surefire though.

The real downer is that the place I ordered from didn't indicate it was a pre-order situation at all. They're not likely to have my repeat business since they played like it was in stock, and then *suddenly* it's backordered.


I'm not crazy about having the low setting coming on first on the 6px pro, I'm considering cancelling...:shakehead


----------



## Dioni

I want a G2X Tactical Desert digital camo!


----------



## CarpentryHero

Local dealer here said they'll have em here in Canada in two weeks. He told me to call every week to find out when there in.


Oh I will call, count on it


----------



## dano

....Back ordered....Unknown ETA....From where I ordered one.

Not too surprised.

-dan


----------



## conan1911

Ok, ok, take it easy! I am not going to get into a lengthy conversation about this but I wanted to quickly straighten out some confusion. The formal release date was today. We did however ship a quantity out to some dealers yesterday, I cannot release numbers so please do not ask. There are more shipping out to dealers today and I am sure this will be the case for a little while. Just like other SureFire products they are made right here in Fountain Valley and Al's post covers the legal technicalities well so I don’t feel the need to beat the proverbial horse. While this particular product is not part of my product responsibility I am excited and proud of the SureFire team pulling together this release and sticking to the date. Lastly, colors will be coming....


----------



## csshih

[email protected] said:


> Ok, ok, take it easy! I am not going to get into a lengthy conversation about this but I wanted to quickly straighten out some confusion. The formal release date was today. We did however ship a quantity out to some dealers yesterday, I cannot release numbers so please do not ask. There are more shipping out to dealers today and I am sure this will be the case for a little while. Just like other SureFire products they are made right here in Fountain Valley and Al's post covers the legal technicalities well so I don’t feel the need to beat the proverbial horse. While this particular product is not part of my product responsibility I am excited and proud of the SureFire team pulling together this release and sticking to the date. Lastly, colors will be coming....



woohoo! a surefire rep, Stuart nonetheless, clearing things up!  lovecpf :twothumbs


----------



## DimeRazorback

Thanks Stuart... this is what I was talking about. The release date was the 1/10/10... but that does not mean a release of enough flashlights for every man on earth...

People need to relax a little. Being in Aus. we have to wait a *whole*_ lot longer_ than you guys, yet we hardly complain...

My 2c.


----------



## Monocrom

DimeRazorback said:


> People need to relax a little. Being in Aus. we have to wait a *whole*_ lot longer_ than you guys, yet we hardly complain...


 
Then you're not a real addict! :nana:

Hey Stuart, where's my LX1 ??


----------



## DimeRazorback

Try tell the missus that! :laughing:


----------



## wacbzz

[email protected] said:


> ...I am excited and proud of the SureFire team pulling together this release and sticking to the date.



You and everyone else, Stuart. You and everyone else...


----------



## CarpentryHero

Thanks for posting Stuart :candle:


----------



## Schuey2002

Thanks for the update, Stuart!!

.

Can't wait to get my mitts on one of these lights...


----------



## jtivat

Well I have a G2X and a 6PX Pro on order hopefully they get here soon.


----------



## angelofwar

I was kinda holding back, but after closer inspection, I'm starting to dig these...SOLD!!! Thanks Stuart! I want one in OD!


----------



## KDOG3

About the colors, what colors are they going to come in? I'm hoping for International/safety orange, some kinda camo (possibly multicam), OD and a "stealth" gray.


----------



## Hamilton Felix

Streamlight offers their PolyTac in black, bright yellow and OD. Maybe throw in a tan, but that's a good mix. Camo is "cool" and and fun but pointless on such small objects.


----------



## Schuey2002

I'll take a 6PX Pro in Flat Dark Earth.......


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Thanks for the update Stuart! I am anxious to see the beamshots when they start hitting people's mailboxes. For whoa-bright floods I have Malkoffs, and for throw, I have an E2DL and an LX2, and I am hoping this will be somewhere in-between. The price point is amazingly low on these... I might have to get a tan and an OD.


----------



## Kif

[email protected] said:


> Ok, ok, take it easy! I am not going to get into a lengthy conversation about this but I wanted to quickly straighten out some confusion. The formal release date was today. We did however ship a quantity out to some dealers yesterday, I cannot release numbers so please do not ask. There are more shipping out to dealers today and I am sure this will be the case for a little while. Just like other SureFire products they are made right here in Fountain Valley and Al's post covers the legal technicalities well so I don’t feel the need to beat the proverbial horse. While this particular product is not part of my product responsibility I am excited and proud of the SureFire team pulling together this release and sticking to the date. Lastly, colors will be coming....



Sounds great!! Can't wait to grab a G2X Pro in tan


----------



## wacbzz

No real world reviews yet?? Somebody's got to have one of these lights by now.

I mean, they _were_ released "on schedule" right?


----------



## GPB

I checked my local Lowe's. They have the 120 lumen 6PL, but none of the 200 lumens lights yet. ( I'm not sure when the 6PL went from 80 -> 120 so I don't know how new those are.... I've been out of touch for a while )


----------



## Monocrom

The nearest Lowes by me has the two pegs for the G2L and 6PL, and that's it! And I mean that literally. Never seen a single light hanging from those two pegs. Ever!

*EDIT:*

Went to lowes a few hours after making this post. They had a 6PL and two G2L models with the new KX4 heads. (I give credit where it's due.) Some bum tried to push the tailcap switch on the locked out tailcaps of both G2L blister packs. Probably thought they were D.O.A. considering Lowes sells LED Lenser / Coast models with the "Try Me" plastic tabs over the tailcap switches right next to the SF lights. One of the G2L blister packs was sliced open at the bezel end. Apparently he tried to do the same with the other G2L, but failed. (I bought that one since it was still sealed.)

Treated like garbage by the only cashier on-duty. So won't be buying anything from Lowes for a good, long, time. (Yup, credit _where it's due._)


----------



## Size15's

GPB said:


> I checked my local Lowe's. They have the 120 lumen 6PL, but none of the 200 lumens lights yet. ( I'm not sure when the 6PL went from 80 -> 120 so I don't know how new those are.... I've been out of touch for a while )


SureFire replaced their P60L LED Lamp Assembly with their KX4 LED bezel (which are clearly laser etched for easy identification). It's a relatively recent change with several long threads on CPF covering it.


----------



## Schuey2002

Monocrom said:


> The nearest Lowes by me has the two pegs for the G2L and 6PL, and that's it! And I mean that literally. Never seen a single light hanging from those two pegs. Ever!


Have you stopped a Lowes employee and asked them about it? By using those handheld barcode scanners, they should be able to tell you when and if they ever received those items at the store...


----------



## Hertao

I ordered one (6PX Tactical) from the Surefire site last week, got a message yesterday that they were back ordered, emailed customer service, and got this response:



> We are unable to offer a firm date for availability; however a standard lead-time generally is 2-6 weeks. Although we are the manufacturer, there is a very high demand for our products that fluctuates frequently from item to item. We offer you our apologies and express our regret for any inconvenience that this may cause you. If you would like us to assist in locating a dealer in your area for possible available product or you would like to inquire about possible alternative products, please contact our office and speak to a customer service representative and reference your above order number.


It doesn't appear to me that they're making their deadline, as Stuart claimed. I asked where I could find them and they responded that they didn't know!


----------



## conan1911

We did in fact make our deadline. However, the demand out weighed the supply. Simple math my friends. We built "x" amount and sold "y" amount. y > x. Sorry. We are continually building more to meet the demand.


----------



## Hertao

Thanks for clearing that up Stuart. Any better idea when orders placed on the SF site might be filled?


----------



## wacbzz

Changed my mind.

I know that internet Superman is out there just watching...


----------



## outersquare

lol i like how people sounding horribly wronged because they can't buy a flashlight


----------



## Tack Driver

[email protected] said:


> We did in fact make our deadline. However, the demand out weighed the supply. Simple math my friends. We built "x" amount and sold "y" amount. y > x. Sorry. We are continually building more to meet the demand.


 
If you knew everybody and their mother wanted one, you should have made "Z" of them. 


:nana:I had to say it.

I'm looking forward to the beamshots, but if I saw one in the meantime, I'd buy it. If it's half as good as my E2DL, my VTAC/Surefire L4, or my M600, for $55-65, I'd be THRILLED.


----------



## :)>

I am really looking forward to these lights... sounds like a great move by Surefire to make such a great looking light w/such great looking specs at such an affordable price... and in HAIII!


----------



## Tack Driver

outersquare said:


> lol i like how people sounding horribly wronged because they can't buy a flashlight


----------



## Chryslerguy

Hmmm...

Maybe X = 1 prototype

And Y = CPF demand, Hence

X < Y ????:devil:

I think my math checks out?


----------



## carrot

Let's not pile up on Stuart. He is here by choice, not because he has to, and he is not at fault for misgauging demand for the new 6PX and G2X. 

For all you know, Surefire could have made (and sold) 100 million of them already. It wouldn't hurt to also remember that Surefire's production capabilities, being a small company based out of California, are almost certainly lower than your typical Chinese production facility.


----------



## DimeRazorback

Agreed times one billion.

Some are already on ebay... so they are definitely available.


----------



## GPB

So....why would anyone buy a Surefire G2L that has "only" 120 lumens for $69.00 when they can get the G2X-Tactical that puts on 200 lumens for the same run time for only $55.00 ?


----------



## carrot

GPB said:


> So....why would anyone buy a Surefire G2L that has "only" 120 lumens for $69.00 when they can get the G2X-Tactical that puts on 200 lumens for the same run time for only $55.00 ?


For one thing, the G2L is compatible and interchangeable with the C-series parts for upgradability or versatility, and secondly it is an anomaly caused by the introduction of a newer, value-oriented light to the lineup. I expect the G2L to either be phased out over time or somehow adjusted to address the pricing mismatch.


----------



## Monocrom

Schuey2002 said:


> Have you stopped a Lowes employee and asked them about it? By using those handheld barcode scanners, they should be able to tell you when and if they ever received those items at the store...


 
That's a great idea. Should have done that. 

Check out my post above again. I've edited it.

Still don't see a CPFer posting pics of their new 6PX or G2X model. Personally, ended up buying a G2L w/ KX4 bezel because Lowes had them in stock. It was only $10 more than a G2X Tactical. Only 120 instead of 200 lumens. But once again, _Lowes had them in stock. _

As a way of making 2 models, 4 variations in total, for the masses; I'm truly surprised these lights aren't at Lowes. Can't think of an existing Authorized Dealer better suited to sell these models to the masses. 

Then again, I was treated like absolute garbage by the one, lone, cashier on-duty. She was gossiping with another employee when I politely asked her if she was open. She rudely told me to use the self-checkout machine because she had ". . . to go help out a customer." I was dressed in scrubs. I didn't look like a homeless man just wandering around and asking silly questions. I guess Lowes has their own definition of "customer." Silly me for thinking I was one. 

I guess if she tells enough folks to use the self-checkout, she'll speed up the process of getting herself fired. I won't be going back to Lowes any time soon.

Hmmm . . . Perhaps they're not the ideal place to sell new SF models to the masses. Rude and stupid employees don't usually translate to happy customers who return for more.


----------



## Xacto

Monocrom said:


> [....]I guess if she tells enough folks to use the self-checkout, she'll speed up the process of getting herself fired. [....]


 

Exactly what I was thinking. In 2008 I was surprised/shocked when I first saw those self-checkouts in the Walmart in Tempe, Az.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Hertao

I just called Surefire (since the email I received recommended to do so...I had only emailed in the past) and they said the new lights should ship in 2-3 weeks. They said they had been shipping, but I was lower down on the list. Hopefully someone here will get one to post info on soon.


----------



## michelkenny

carrot said:


> Let's not pile up on Stuart. He is here by choice, not because he has to, and he is not at fault for misgauging demand for the new 6PX and G2X.
> 
> For all you know, Surefire could have made (and sold) 100 million of them already. It wouldn't hurt to also remember that Surefire's production capabilities, being a small company based out of California, are almost certainly lower than your typical Chinese production facility.



+1

Just be happy that a Surefire product has been launched by (or close to) the original release date!


----------



## sonofjesse

Have had my on back order from La police gear for a while. I know its been said before but it didnt' say anything bout not being in stock. I guess surefire might be getting a lot of demand (who would have though actually has some lumens output for 100 bucks with surefire name DUH).

But anyway my light should be here Friday, I"m excited!

I'm curios to see how it will be against a FEnix T1, TK11 that sort of thing rated at 225/185, wondor if the OTF LUmens will be close to the same....


----------



## PCC

I just noticed that REI has the 6PX Pro, G2X Pro, and G2X Tactical listed on their site. The G2X Pro is on back order but can be ordered while the other two are available. Not only that, but, they just sent me a 20% off coupon in the mail. 20% off of the G2X Tactical makes it $44! The 6PX Pro is $63.20 after the discount! 

(edit) Doh! My coupon is effective October 8 through October 17. I have to wait for two days before I can take advantage of this! Grr!


----------



## emac

Just noticed that my order was updated to shipped today from LA Policegear!! So I should have the new light in had early next week!!!!


----------



## RobertM

[email protected] said:


> Ok, ok, take it easy! I am not going to get into a lengthy conversation about this but I wanted to quickly straighten out some confusion. The formal release date was today. We did however ship a quantity out to some dealers yesterday, I cannot release numbers so please do not ask. There are more shipping out to dealers today and I am sure this will be the case for a little while. Just like other SureFire products they are made right here in Fountain Valley and Al's post covers the legal technicalities well so I don’t feel the need to beat the proverbial horse. While this particular product is not part of my product responsibility I am excited and proud of the SureFire team pulling together this release and sticking to the date. Lastly, colors will be coming....


Stuart,

Thanks for updating us on the status of the 6PX/G2X releases. As always, your contribution of SureFire info is always appreciated. 

-Robert


----------



## michelkenny

So anyone know of a Canadian dealer that has them in stock or that will have them very soon?


----------



## Retinator

911 supply may have them soon. Sign up for their newsletter at least.

I wouldn't expect them up here too quickly but you never know.

911 Has been good to me in the past.

Bass Pro carries Surefires, not too bad prices, but not a lot of selection there. They also seem to be slow on changing their lineup, but may be able to special order them.


----------



## skang

I was thinking about use this light for my AR-15.

Will this http://www.opticsplanet.net/surefire-tailcaps-switches-xmxx.html fit on tail cap? i know it will fit on G2/G3. they seems like same size. 

any ideas?


----------



## Chryslerguy

emac said:


> Just noticed that my order was updated to shipped today from LA Policegear!! So I should have the new light in had early next week!!!!


 
GRRRRR!!!:toilet:

I should have ordered from them!


----------



## savage_here

*Just Got My Surefire G2X Pro*

Ordered from LAPG on Tue. and got it in the mail this morning!

No time for beam shots or anything yet, but I did do a quick comparison to my G2 with the KX4-BKHA head.

The new one did seem a little brighter, but not shockingly so. Also, the new light is considerably warmer in tint. I don't know if there is a choice in tints or not. The model number on my package says G2X-B-BK and there's a big letter "B" on the bezel.

ETA: Just noticed that the "A" designation is for the single output tactical version and the "B" output is for the pro version.

Can confirm on this one as well that the head does not come off the body.

Also, feels somewhat smoother overall in body texture than my original G2.

Savage


----------



## Tiresius

*Re: Just Got My Surefire G2X Pro*

Sounds exciting. I'm giving thoughts about getting the 6PX Tactical myself seeing that it looks wicked. But right now, I'll stick with this new Solarforce L2+XP-G drop-in I got yesterday.

Can you put some beam shot comparisons when you have the opportunity? Would definitely like to see it compare with the KX2 head.

I'm still kinda confused as to why they made the G2X and 6PX heads non-removable and still cheaper than the originals. The KX2 heads are one whole piece so it's just the same as a non-removable head.


----------



## JohnnyLunar

*Re: Just Got My Surefire G2X Pro*

I am really curious about these new offerings from Surefire. Can you describe the shape/size/overall form of the beam? Is there a tight, clearly-defined hotspot? What is the spill like?

My E2DL is my favorite light, and my only Surefire at this point, but I want something with less throw and more spill. Will these new Surefires fit the bill?


----------



## Gatsby

Very interesting developments! The G2X Pro looks quite appealing - a nice complement to my E1L and E2L ... 

I wonder if the G2L with the KX4 heads will go on clearance at Lowe's in anticipation of these models? I'll have to keep my eyes out as they would make great car lights...


----------



## PCC

I decided to stop by the REI in SF and found that they have the G2X Pro on a hook with no price listed. No 6PX Pro nor Tactical nor the G2X Tactical. I bought the G2X Pro with the discount.

Something interesting that I noticed: when I went to register my light I saw a reference to a few G2X colors: BK, FG, TN, and YL. BK = Black because that is the one that I had bought. TN = Tan. YL = Yellow. FG = Forrest Green???

Comparison shot with my G2L with stainless bezel so it sits ever so slightly taller than it should:






The tailcap threads are compatible and the Nitrolon Z41 of my G2L makes the G2X even smaller:





Overall this looks like a really nice light. Too bad the head doesn't come off (I tried unscrewing it but ended up with sore hands), making it difficult to mod. The head appears to be heavier than the G2L. My G2L has a Neoseikan 1A drop-in in it, which is a bit heavier than your typical reflector/pill D26 drop-in and the G2X feels a bit more top heavy to me.

The clickie on the G2X feels cheap. Kind of like a cheap plastic toy clickie. The action is pretty light and the sound as it clicks is kind of hollow. I'm sure that it will last a long time but it definitely does not inspire the confidence that my NetKidz clickie gives me. Speaking of the NetKidz clickie, I have one installed in a Solarforce L2 tailcap and I noticed that it has some bounce to it when latching, causing my multi-mode drop-in to change modes. I tried this same tailcap on the G2X and it does not change modes. Likewise, the SureFire G2X Pro tailcap on my Solarforce L2 will change modes. Interesting...


----------



## Monocrom

*User pics of 6PX Pro.*

If you guys want to see pics of the 6PX Pro model, click on the link below:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/296144


----------



## sonofjesse

One question before you read this...what emitter is this guy...i didn't see it listed.

Well UPS just dropped it off from LA police gear. 

small gripes which you can tell before you buy.....
You have to turn the light off I think to get high to kick on. Fenix T1 feels a tad bit heavier, but I think its slightly bigger. no lanyard hole  rear tail button is exposed in case you drop it the light might come on easier or something could hit the button and cut it. 

But I'm just nitpicking. This is my first surefire. Its nice that it comes with batteries and I like how it feels. 


I think i'll enjoy it, might even go use it a cornmaze this month


----------



## Schuey2002

I would love to know how the beams on these compare (throw-wise) to a Malkoff M61/M61L.


----------



## don.gwapo

PCC said:


> Too bad the head doesn't come off (I tried unscrewing it but ended up with sore hands), making it difficult to mod.


 
I guess they are the same with the icon solo. (surefire and icon have the same designer that i know of). The head of the solo is very well glued making it very hard to come off but I managed to unscrew it with many tries and with lots of force exerted. And I ended up with sore hands too. .


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: Just Got My Surefire G2X Pro*

Yes it will.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Just Got My Surefire G2X Pro*

I'm going to merge this thread from today with the existing 6PX/G2X thread ...
 
Edit: Sorry Sgt (there were replies to both threads today), for others' info, he was replying to post # 260.


----------



## carrot

don.gwapo said:


> (surefire and icon have the same designer that i know of).



No, not really. There is a new guy heading up the designs since PK is working on ICON full time. The 6PX and G2X are almost certainly the new guy's designs, and I have a sneaking suspicion on some of the other newer Surefire models as well that they are also the new guy's designs. I don't remember the name the new guy, though.


----------



## pjandyho

carrot said:


> No, not really. There is a new guy heading up the designs since PK is working on ICON full time. The 6PX and G2X are almost certainly the new guy's designs, and I have a sneaking suspicion on some of the other newer Surefire models as well that they are also the new guy's designs. I don't remember the name the new guy, though.



Could it be the reason LX1 got held up? Maybe because the new guys do not know how and where to continue from where PK left off?


----------



## jellydonut

PCC said:


> Something interesting that I noticed: when I went to register my light I saw a reference to a few G2X colors: BK, FG, TN, and YL. BK = Black because that is the one that I had bought. TN = Tan. YL = Yellow. FG = Forrest Green???


FG probably stands for foliage green, also known as 'mint green' amongst its detractors.


----------



## PCC

Hey, I got the "green" part right 

I'm thinking that a G2X Pro in yellow would make a great "around the home" light if it will work with a single 17670.


----------



## Schuey2002

[_Patiently waiting for a runtime graph..._]

.


----------



## CarpentryHero

I'll take a green and a yellow


----------



## CarpentryHero

Any retailers ship to Canada? :lolsign:


----------



## Flashlightboy

Yesterday I spoke with a different SF employee whose I identity I can't reveal and we talked a little bit about this series of lights and a few others.

In a nutshell, these new lights are meant for the general user who is wants/might need the brightness and the dual output. The target audience appears to be the Mag or similar crowd with the idea of huge brightness as the large selling point. They are geared towards the Home Depot/Lowes type of folks who are looking for a general purpose light. That isn't to say they aren't good lights however I was told they are not the most durable light SureFire makes. What does that mean? I don't know in terms of test results however this person also stressed, just like my other source, these lights are not intended to be weapons lights even though they have the single 200 lumen output. 

I take this to mean that these are perfect for a glovebox, by the door, outdoors, farm/ranch and so forth but don't expect longevity if you're using them as a weapons or handheld weapon light. No concerns were expressed about the light for their intended use but only for unintended use such as a weapon light.


----------



## pjandyho

With that said, how about the lifetime warranty policy on these lights if they are not made to be as durable as other SF lights? Would SF still provide the No Hassle warranty?


----------



## carrot

Well let's face it. Your typical Surefire is stupidly tough. It is in fact, engineered to be stupidly tough. However, many flashaholics carry flashlights that are not as tough, without inducing failure. Hence, it is not necessary for ALL Surefires to be excessively tough, since there is also such a thing as Tough Enough. Which I'm positive the --X series is, or will be.


----------



## DimeRazorback

Like it was stated, the durability was in regards to the light being used as weapon/hand held weapon light.


----------



## PCC

BTW, the window on my G2X Pro is some form of plastic. It collects all kinds of lint and dust as it rides in my jacket pocket. I don't have this problem with the glass lenses in my 6P or G2.


----------



## Timdog68

Then perhaps your mutliple sources should go over to marketing and smack the genius who put the "BOMB PROOF" banner on their website:duh2:



Flashlightboy said:


> Yesterday I spoke with a different SF employee whose I identity I can't reveal and we talked a little bit about this series of lights and a few others.
> 
> In a nutshell, these new lights are meant for the general user who is wants/might need the brightness and the dual output. The target audience appears to be the Mag or similar crowd with the idea of huge brightness as the large selling point. They are geared towards the Home Depot/Lowes type of folks who are looking for a general purpose light. That isn't to say they aren't good lights however I was told they are not the most durable light SureFire makes. What does that mean? I don't know in terms of test results however this person also stressed, just like my other source, these lights are not intended to be weapons lights even though they have the single 200 lumen output.
> 
> I take this to mean that these are perfect for a glovebox, by the door, outdoors, farm/ranch and so forth but don't expect longevity if you're using them as a weapons or handheld weapon light. No concerns were expressed about the light for their intended use but only for unintended use such as a weapon light.


----------



## GPB

I called my local REI, and they told me they don't have any in stock and they aren't planning on getting any. If I want them, I'll have to go through their website. Lowes doesn't have them ..... 

If Surefire's strategy is to reach the masses, they'll need market these through some mainstream channels beyond the Cop Shops and Gun Stores.

Has anyone found these at a B&M location ?


----------



## Flashlightboy

Timdog68 said:


> Then perhaps your mutliple sources should go over to marketing and smack the genius who put the "BOMB PROOF" banner on their website:duh2:



Yes you'd think so however that bombproof description seems to, based on the detailed product description, refer to the LED itself. It's described as virtually indestructible which is true of almost every LED. I

Puffery.


----------



## Tack Driver

Can anybody confirm that these are low mode first, then high. If so, I'll stick to the single stage.


----------



## PCC

My G2X Pro is low first then high. I'm pretty sure that the 6PX Pro is, too.


----------



## GPB

From www.surefire.com:

"Press the tailcap switch for momentary-on low, press further to click constant-on low, return to off and press or click on again within two seconds for high"

Is the order really that important ? The E1B starts on high, and it's become second nature to give it a quick "double-tap" when I want low. I wouldn't think the difference between hi/low and low/hi would be that significant.


----------



## LDB

I ordered the G2X and a dozen batteries today from LAPG. I'll use the 15 lumen often for general where did I put that thingamabob this time and the 200 lumen when I'm trying to find an address at 0 dark 30. I carry an L1 for EDC right now so 200/15 will be an excellent upgrade from 65/10.


----------



## jhc37013

GPB said:


> From www.surefire.com:
> 
> Is the order really that important ? The E1B starts on high, and it's become second nature to give it a quick "double-tap" when I want low. I wouldn't think the difference between hi/low and low/hi would be that significant.



Yes for me it is anyways and now knowing this I will order one. The only reason I don't EDC my E2DL more is the hi/lo.


----------



## Monocrom

I generally use High most often. Low would be nice if it didn't get in the way of High. Which, ironically, is one of the reasons I like the L1 Cree.

On other lights that lack that particular U.I., High has to turn on first before I buy a light. (If it's going to be something I truly desire.)


----------



## pjandyho

I would rather a light turn on in high then low. Just my personal preference since I would prefer a blinding bright light instantly when I needed it than to cycle through low, or low and medium before getting there. I could always cover the bezel with my hand and click through to get to low if need be. That is why much as I like the form factor and three output mode of the Stratum, I find myself not using it as much as I should. To say that I prefer high more than low is not exactly correct since I use low to medium power most of the time on any flashlight, I just prefer to have high come on first when I needed it.


----------



## LDB

These show to be the same diameter as the Nitrolon G2 so presumably the GG&G TID will work on these as well?


----------



## LDB

G2X Pro carry options? I have a snap flap holster for my L1 but it won't be big enough for the G2X. What are the options for belt carry for this size light and where to get them? Thanks.


----------



## SuperTrouper

I'm sure some of the Surefire holsters will fit these lights. I have a V25 that I think should fit them just fine. They seem to be a decent size for most holsters designed for two cell lights.


----------



## JohnnyLunar

> I would rather a light turn on in high then low. Just my personal preference since I would prefer a blinding bright light instantly when I needed it than to cycle through low, or low and medium before getting there. I could always cover the bezel with my hand and click through to get to low if need be.



I completely agree. In a light that will be or could be a primary "tactical" light, I want HIGH or TURBO first, then other modes. With my E2DL, if I need low, I just double tap the rear switch while holding the bezel against my thigh or stomach. I suppose I could do the same thing with a light that was low->high, but if I really, really need high, I need it RIGHT NOW! 1 single press of the switch, no nonsense. 

That's why my 2 house lights are the E2DL, and a Streamlight Polytac LED (single-stage 130-lumen with momentary switch).


----------



## LDB

Can anyone tell me how this is going to work? I have an L1 that I like for the dual output. I can either press the end cap for momentary light or screw it in to stay on indefinitely. A little of either gets low light and a lot of either gets high output. Will it be possible to do the same with the G2X Pro if I swap tail caps or is it strictly click on?

If it's click on and I turn on low beam for whatever use, finish using it and turn it off, then turn it on again later wanting low beam again is it going to turn on in high output since it was on low last time? I'm sure I can work around whatever way it functions but I'd like to make it mimic my L1 just with 15/200 instead of 10/65.


----------



## cm_mtb

LDB said:


> Can anyone tell me how this is going to work? I have an L1 that I like for the dual output. I can either press the end cap for momentary light or screw it in to stay on indefinitely. A little of either gets low light and a lot of either gets high output. Will it be possible to do the same with the G2X Pro if I swap tail caps or is it strictly click on?
> 
> If it's click on and I turn on low beam for whatever use, finish using it and turn it off, then turn it on again later wanting low beam again is it going to turn on in high output since it was on low last time? I'm sure I can work around whatever way it functions but I'd like to make it mimic my L1 just with 15/200 instead of 10/65.



You can still have two modes with a twisty, but it will not be the same operation as the L1. It will behave just as if you were half-pressing a clicky to select a mode, but you will have to twist it to lock on a mode. 

There is a problem with using a twisty on a two mode light, though. If you are in low and want to lock on low with one hand, you'll have to release the switch in order to twist to constant on. But by releasing the switch, the light will come on in high when you twist the TC to constant on. The only way to get around this is to wait several seconds for the electronics to reset, and then twist to constant on (low mode).

As long as you wait a few seconds between turning the light off and turning it on again, it will always come on in low.

I hope this all made sense...


----------



## LDB

Yes, it makes sense. If I understand correctly there's a time delay and within whatever amount of time x that is a second press of the button after turning it off will turn it back on in high output. If you wait x+1 seconds it turns back on at the low output level again. I also understand about twisting the cap if you swap tailcaps. Most of the time I'd know initially if I wanted brief by a push or constant on from twisting it.


----------



## cm_mtb

LDB said:


> Yes, it makes sense. If I understand correctly there's a time delay and within whatever amount of time x that is a second press of the button after turning it off will turn it back on in high output. If you wait x+1 seconds it turns back on at the low output level again. I also understand about twisting the cap if you swap tailcaps. Most of the time I'd know initially if I wanted brief by a push or constant on from twisting it.



Yup, that's correct.


----------



## GPB

I got one !! I got one !! I got one !! I got one !! I got one !! I got one !! I got one !! I got one !! I got one !! I got one !! I got one !! I got one !! I got one !! I got one !!


oooh...Did I mention I got one ? ( REI in Reading, MA has 5 more )


----------



## smokelaw1

GPB said:


> I got one !! I got one !! I got one !! I got one !! I got one !! I got one !! I got one !! I got one !! I got one !! I got one !! I got one !! I got one !! I got one !! I got one !!
> 
> 
> oooh...Did I mention I got one ? ( REI in Reading, MA has 5 more )


 
Which one did you get? The REI near me has the G2X. I think I might pick it up with the 20% off members coupon.


----------



## GPB

I went with the G2X Pro. I wanted the 2 mode version and prefer the lighter weight and lower price of the G2 vs the 6P


----------



## TITANER

Wow,these surefire's price is so surprised.I hope i can buy them though surefire's chinese dealers ,if so that would be great.:twothumbs


----------



## GPB

This thing rocks !!! I jog 3 or 4 times / week at a local college athletic stadium. The lighting for the athletic field and parking lot are on a timer to go off at 10:30, which is when I usually get there. I usually have my E1B with me and the first thing I do is scan the track for obstacles or other runners. With the E1B I can just make out the ends of the track and could see a person but probably couldn't see a hurdle or folding chair, both of which I've almost run into. With the new Gx2, I could see all the way around the track with nice bright wide warm beam that made me just feel giddy all over. This is noticeably brighter than my BOG Premium drop in ( 140 lumens ), my E1b, and probably everything else I have. My Mag 3D Rebel will out throw this but only when it's focused down to near laser beam focus and practically useless. 

I've always liked my original G2L, but never liked going out with only a few hours of light if my batteries weren't brand new. With the G2X I've got more light, longer run time, warmer color....it's great. If you're on the fence, get one.


----------



## GunnarGG

GPB said:


> ...With the G2X I've got more light, longer run time, warmer color....it's great. If you're on the fence, get one.


 
Warmer color?

I really like neutral white lights like Fenix TK20, LD40, Quark neutral white etc.
I have a Streamlight PolyTac LED that is cool white that has a pretty good tint but it doesn't give me that pleasant feeling when I use it.

I have been interested in a Surefire for a while but I am afraid that the tint will make me feel bad for putting out a lot of money for a light I don't even like. I am sure I will like the flashlight itself but if I dislike the light it puts out, well then it's not enough.

Do these new Surefires have a tint more like neutral white or is it just a little bit less cool but still cool?


----------



## SunStar

GunnarGG said:


> Warmer color?
> 
> I really like neutral white lights like Fenix TK20, LD40, Quark neutral white etc.
> I have a Streamlight PolyTac LED that is cool white that has a pretty good tint but it doesn't give me that pleasant feeling when I use it.
> 
> I have been interested in a Surefire for a while but I am afraid that the tint will make me feel bad for putting out a lot of money for a light I don't even like. I am sure I will like the flashlight itself but if I dislike the light it puts out, well then it's not enough.
> 
> Do these new Surefires have a tint more like neutral white or is it just a little bit less cool but still cool?



I have one of each enroute (6PX Tac / G2X Pro) and my dealer tells me that they are a bit warmer than the the E2DL but not a "true warm" like one would expect from the M61W. Throw is excellent and should contend with the E2DL in that respect.


----------



## LumensMaximus

I wonder how the GX2 will handle the heat for 200 lumens :thinking:, I was recently using my G2L (aluminum bezel with 80 lumens) at a house with no light so it was getting some good runtime but the head to my surprise was getting pretty warm...


----------



## PCC

GunnarGG said:


> Warmer color?
> 
> I really like neutral white lights like Fenix TK20, LD40, Quark neutral white etc.
> I have a Streamlight PolyTac LED that is cool white that has a pretty good tint but it doesn't give me that pleasant feeling when I use it.
> 
> I have been interested in a Surefire for a while but I am afraid that the tint will make me feel bad for putting out a lot of money for a light I don't even like. I am sure I will like the flashlight itself but if I dislike the light it puts out, well then it's not enough.
> 
> Do these new Surefires have a tint more like neutral white or is it just a little bit less cool but still cool?


Actually, my G2X Pro is a bit green. Not as green as my QMiNi 123 but green nonetheless. I know that I've mistook green for warm at one point before I was "enlightened". This is actually closer to white than green as I have a coworker that I showed the QMiNi 123 to and he immediately said that the light is green but did not make the same comment about the light from my G2XP.


----------



## mtman

Hey all, just wanted to say that I was lurking the last few days after my minimag in my hunting pack had the batteries corrode in it, so I tossed it since, hey they're cheap. After going to an REI class a few nights ago, I looked at led's and was asking the guy what makes an expensive LED. He didn't know, so I went home and started looking myself, not expecting that I would pay too much for a new light. Well, thanks to you all, I bought the GPX pro last night. I never would've guessed that I'd be so excited to open the package to a flashlight. Thanks all for ruining me. I thought it pretty cool that I bought the light, after just a few days of research, and then came here to find out that they were a tough find for a while, so my timing was perfect. The guy at REI told me that they got them in the week before. 

One question, can I leave this flashlight in my car without having the batteries corrode on me. Temps in the car can get blazing hot in the summer here in MT, and down to silly cold during the winter months. And since I have your ears, I suppose one other question if its alright, as far as any other flashlights I have, if I buy AAA and AA lithium batteries for them, are they less likely to corrode as well. The AAA's in my headlamp in my hunting pack corroded too. They weren't in the headlamp, so the headlamps fine, just wondering if I'm safe with the lithiums that I bought.
Thanks again for putting forth all this knowledge. You guys saved me, because I was going to buy a Gerber.
Andy


----------



## LDB

My G2X Pro is back ordered so I emailed asking if the 6PX Pro was available for immediate shipping and if so to change my order. Between looking for my new Surefire and a new knife I'm just really anxious for some deliveries.


----------



## AA#5

I just got the $55.00 polymer one. It arrived yesterday 2 days after I ordered it from "LA Police Gear." I don't know where it's made & it doesn't really matter to me. I've never heard of any 200 lm Surefire that cheap. I thought it was because their overpriced lights weren't selling.

I did notice the LED is very tiny compared to the LED on my other Surefire.


----------



## GPB

Welcome mtman. I believe that lithium batteries do not corrode, or if they do, it's extremely rare. They have been known to burst into flames...but not corrode. Another option is using rechargeables. I haven't gotten into the rechargeable CR123 batteries, but I have for the double and triple A battery lights I use. I like the lithium batteries in AA and AAA size but they get expensive. IF your lights don't get a lot of use, they'd be perfect.


----------



## carrot

AA#5 said:


> I just got the $55.00 polymer one. It arrived yesterday 2 days after I ordered it from "LA Police Gear." I don't know where it's made & it doesn't really matter to me. I've never heard of any 200 lm Surefire that cheap. I thought it was because their overpriced lights weren't selling.
> 
> I did notice the LED is very tiny compared to the LED on my other Surefire.


mtman, LDB, AA#5, welcome to CPF.

AA#5, to answer your implied questions:
1) Made in USA.
2) The higher-priced Surefires sell great. However, Surefire is looking to expand into a new market with the 6PX and G2X.
3) By the looks of it, these new Surefires use the Cree XP-E LED.

And to address mtman's question: lithium primaries are not known to leak. However, the intense heat of a car may have some impact on the shelf life of the battery.


----------



## outersquare

i bought my buddy one as a gift, compared to E2DL, the G2X has a smaller hotspot, but vastly superior spill. 
If I had to say, I think the G2X might have better total output even though the E2DL is the 200 lumen model.


----------



## Monocrom

GPB said:


> Welcome mtman. I believe that lithium batteries do not corrode, or if they do, it's extremely rare. They have been known to burst into flames...but not corrode.


 
Come on now, you can't just post something like that without going into at least some detail.

CR123 cells don't just "burst into flames" for no reason. Just a few basic rules regarding their use:

1) Never mix & match old and new CR123 cells in multi-mode lights.
2) Don't try to crack one open.
3) Don't use cheap cells.
4) Don't mix & match CR123 cells with other types of cells in the same flashlight.
5) Don't mix & match cells of different brands.

*Regarding #3 ~ The best way to save money on CR123 cells is to buy online, buy in bulk, and only buy Made in America or Made in Japan brand name cells. (The main problem is when folks try to save a few bucks by buying the cheap stuff that is Made in China, with regards to CR123 cells; and then using those in multi-cell lights. Those are the cells often responsible for the vent with flame incidents that take place.)


----------



## GPB

You're right......I was trying to inject a little humor in there when I should have taken the opportunity to pass on some knowledge that someone had passed on to me. Thanks for setting the record straight and providing good solid info.


----------



## Roger999

TITANER said:


> Wow,these surefire's price is so surprised.I hope i can buy them though surefire's chinese dealers ,if so that would be great.:twothumbs


SupremeCo already has them(Hong Kong dealer).


----------



## Swordforthelord

GPB said:


> Welcome mtman. I believe that lithium batteries do not corrode, or if they do, it's extremely rare. They have been known to burst into flames...but not corrode. Another option is using rechargeables. I haven't gotten into the rechargeable CR123 batteries, but I have for the double and triple A battery lights I use. I like the lithium batteries in AA and AAA size but they get expensive. IF your lights don't get a lot of use, they'd be perfect.



Lithium Ion batteries can explode, I don't think lithium ones do.

The G2X Pro may finally push me over the edge and be my first Surefire.


----------



## wacbzz

On the two level Pro versions, is it possible to actually click between the two levels without actually having to turn off the light? Sort of like a half press or whatnot that will switch the modes...


----------



## jellydonut

Swordforthelord said:


> Lithium Ion batteries can explode, I don't think lithium ones do.
> 
> The G2X Pro may finally push me over the edge and be my first Surefire.


Lithium primaries explode just fine if you mistreat them or attempt charge them.:nana: Cheapo ones can explode for no good reason or when mismatched too. There's lots of unsanitary bloody photos of CR123s blowing up in people's pockets around on the net.


----------



## cfromc

Somewhat OT: I've re-learned my lesson about batteries. I put new Ray-O-Vacs in my long-running "emergency" Mag with a drop-in LED for a summer camping trip (this year). I went to put in Saft Lithiums a few days ago and the cheap batteries had already vented and I had to pound them out. What made it worse is that I couldn't get the new Mag switch out. I've had the Saft D-Cell lithiums for probably 3 years now and no problems. I've had over 100 SureFire CR123s for several years in dozens of SureFires in the house, in cars, in the garage, with temperatures ranging from about -20 to 150+ and never had a problem.

I had a batch of Chinese AA lithiums and had one vent on me while I was holding the flashlight (never again). High-quality lithium primaries (and L-ion for that matter) from a well-known name are very safe if used properly (as noted in previous posts).

With regard to these new SureFire lights, I'm trying to figure out which of my current lights I will replace with these. I'm thinking about one each of the Pro models but I'd really like to see the run-time charts, which I hope will be along shortly.


----------



## cfromc

Since this thread here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/296144 was closed down for some reason, I guess I will comment here. If looks like the low on the 6PX Pro is slightly green but the high is very nice white. Of course that's only one light but I'd like to hear comments from others who have the light in-hand.


----------



## ch4man

cfromc said:


> Since this thread here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/296144 was closed down for some reason, I guess I will comment here. If looks like the low on the 6PX Pro is slightly green but the high is very nice white. Of course that's only one light but I'd like to hear comments from others who have the light in-hand.


 
just got my g2x pro today at rei, havent tried it in the real world but in a dark room,, yes low beam is a greenish hue, hi power is white and on a ceiling bounce test i have more light that my g2 w/kx4, and my two streamlights, ptl1 and strion led. im a bit disappointed with the green as my ptl1 on low is still a nice white light. 

hopefully the clouds roll in tonight when i walk the dog so i can try it down the wooded trail we walk


----------



## DimeRazorback

wacbzz said:


> On the two level Pro versions, is it possible to actually click between the two levels without actually having to turn off the light? Sort of like a half press or whatnot that will switch the modes...



No, as it is a forward clicky not reverse clicky.

You can do momentary taps to change the modes, but there needs to be an off-on cycle.


----------



## KDOG3

And no user pics yet?


----------



## DimeRazorback

Or beamshots


----------



## Monocrom

Guys, check out the link in my 2nd post on page 9 of this thread for beamshots and User pics.


----------



## DimeRazorback

Thanks Monocrom


----------



## Monocrom

Happy to help fuel your addiction. :devil:


----------



## Chryslerguy

I cancelled my order from OP today:thinking:

I'm peeved that they kept telling me different ship dates.:shakehead

Not sure who I will buy from, but I'll ask if they are in stock next time:scowl::hairpull:


----------



## prime77

I see that these lights are becoming more available at brick and mortar stores. Does anyone know of a online source?


----------



## 5Sport

REI has them. I just purchased one for 56.55 after my 20% REI discount.

It is a pretty nice light with a decent beam. It throws better than my C3 with a M61 in it.

I like the throw and brightness on it, but the clicky interface is a little different. After you click once for low, if you click a second time for high without a short pause, it clicks back to low. Anyone else have this issue?

All in all, not a bad light, but I'm going to return it on Sunday when I get a chance.

I think that I'm going to use the money for another Malkoff and drop it in my Solarforce.

What i really didn't like about this light is the fact that you can't take the head of it off. I'm going to stick with my other Surefires that I can disassemble and replace parts if needed.

Just my o2


----------



## warren55

Isn't anyone a bit sad that Surefire felt the need to make a "Made in China" style light?
It just looks so plebeian, so much like every other manufacture's lights, it's no longer has the industrial quality or the immediate identification of their previous models.
I, personally, hope that this trend does not continue into their complete line.

As far as Surefire needing to reach the masses, since when do war profiteers need the masses to make money?


----------



## Tack Driver

LumensMaximus said:


> I wonder how the GX2 will handle the heat for 200 lumens :thinking:, I was recently using my G2L (aluminum bezel with 80 lumens) at a house with no light so it was getting some good runtime but the head to my surprise was getting pretty warm...


 
The G2x also has an aluminum bezel. I thought it was one piece (the reports of it not being removable, and some actually said "one piece") until mine came in, and I saw that it is indeed an aluminum bezel on a polymer body. 

It is apparently glued together. I'm not sure how that saved them money, unless the adhesive is waterproof and it's cheaper than o-rings.


----------



## carrot

warren55 said:


> Isn't anyone a bit sad that Surefire felt the need to make a "Made in China" style light?
> It just looks so plebeian, so much like every other manufacture's lights, it's no longer has the industrial quality or the immediate identification of their previous models.
> I, personally, hope that this trend does not continue into their complete line.
> 
> As far as Surefire needing to reach the masses, since when do war profiteers need the masses to make money?


If you'd read the thread you wouldn't be making crazy assumptions. These lights are Made in the USA like all of Surefire's products. 

They are not, however, designed by PK, who has basically been the face and aesthetic of Surefire for years (he is working on his own project, ICON).


----------



## elumen8

I picked up a G2X Pro today.

First off: nothing outstanding. 
Secondly: nothing wrong with that at all.

I'm a big fan of plastic-bodied lights and I'm a huge fan of Surefire lights. This light just so happens to be both plastic (nitrolon) and Surefire.

When I first took it out of the packaging, it felt quite lightweight. The body and bezel were rather smooth but grippy enough. One reason I like plastic lights is that they are more forgiving when thrown in with other items. The finish of this aluminum bezel is actually pretty forgiving also. The plastic bodies also feel nicer in the hand than aluminum bodied lights on cold winter nights.

The forward tailcap clicky is standard surefire fare. Momentary on takes a slight push and permanent on just a bit harder. Nothing out of the ordinary... just reliable.

The dual output is just what the doctor asked for. I like the low mode on first, then the high. I often turn on my lights deep into the night when my night vision is hard at work...a bright light wreaks havoc with my pupils. I'll talk about the beams some other time...but suffice to say for now, the output is just fine for pretty much any use I would ever need it for.

As I said at the beginning, this light is nothing outstanding or innovative but it is a light that will probably have Surefire reliability and durability built in. It puts out a decent beam and ample amount of light. It simply does the job its supposed to.

I really like this light and will probably buy the 6PX Pro as well.

-JB


----------



## GPB

I got to use my Gx2 in a corn maze tonight with my kids. Talk about a flashaholics dream !!! I had the new surefire, as well as an E1B, both of my boys had an AA mini mag with a single AA energizer as a back up, We roamed around in corn that was 8-10 feet high for an hour or so. 

( You can see the maze here: http://www.connorsfarm.com/maze.htm )

It was also a good reminder of what the average person thinks is "good enough" for a flashlight. Everyone there knew they were going to be out in the dark, and there were a good number of maglite incans with mostly dead batteries. IF you're going to spend the 12 dollar admission to run around in the dark with a flashlight, wouldn't you throw in some fresh batteries ?!?!? I was also surprised to see groups of 3 or 4 people with only 1 light between them. 

It was a great way to spend a beautiful fall ngiht in New England with the kids.


----------



## GunnarGG

GPB said:


> ( You can see the maze here: http://www.connorsfarm.com/maze.htm )


 

Wow!

That looks like great fun.
I promise I would have brought fresh batteries in all our lights!
But it could maybe also be exciting to have a "max 5 lumens allowed" rule?


----------



## DM51

warren55 said:


> Isn't anyone a bit sad that Surefire felt the need to make a "Made in China" style light?
> It just looks so plebeian, so much like every other manufacture's lights, it's no longer has the industrial quality or the immediate identification of their previous models.
> I, personally, hope that this trend does not continue into their complete line.
> 
> As far as Surefire needing to reach the masses, since when do war profiteers need the masses to make money?


1. Your use of a non-standard font makes your post more difficult to read. 

2. What point are you trying to make with your use of the derogatory and condescending word "plebeian"?

3. Your accusation that Surefire are "war profiteers" is nothing less than trolling. Why don't you level the same accusation at every other defense contract supplier? 

On reflection, don't bother to answer those questions. Take a week off, and work on that big chip you seem to have on your shoulder. If you decide to return (an occurrence unlikely to be a matter of keen anticipation by other CPF members) make sure you've taken the trouble to read Rule 4 beforehand.


----------



## :)>

This looks like a perfect light! It will not go in my pocket or be an EDC, but in a holster on a belt or as a part of a tool kit or in a glove box... it is perfectly built and priced at a very attainable price point.

I don't know exactly what it is, but a new Surefire in the packaging is very hard for me to pass up... I was at Lowes yesterday just hoping that they had the new lights so that I could pay too much just to get one in my hands as an impulse buy and they did not have any. 

They did, however, have the 6P w/the newer head on it and I was taken back again by how beautiful the craftsmanship on the light was... this level of craftsmanship is unique to Surefire, McGizmo, Data and Mac from my experience.


----------



## PCC

I just tried an old U12B remote tailcap on my G2X Pro and it didn't work. The batteries are sitting too low for the short spring on the U12B to reach. I put a small washer on top of the rear battery and got intermittent contact with it. Yeah, I know, this is not the intended purpose of this light (mounting it to a firearm) but it was an interesting experiment. I have to admit that I originally wanted to get a G2X Tactical for mounting on my shotgun. Fortunately, they didn't have them at REI when I bought my light.

Speaking of tail caps, I mentioned using a NetKidz tailcap on this light previously and not getting mode change when latching the switch on. That is no longer the case. The light will now change modes when using that tail cap on this light. I don't know why. The McClicky works perfectly on all of my multi-mode lights. The G2X tail cap will switch modes on my 6P but is fine on the G2X. If I find that it starts to switch modes then I'll try replacing the switch with a McClicky.

I have to say that I'm really happy with my G2XP. It's beam is narrow and this gives it some reach. The low mode is sufficient for most tasks around the home but is too bright to use when the family is asleep and I don't want to wake them, though. I have other lights for this purpose, so this isn't important to me.


----------



## Size15's

Just to be clear;

The 6PX/G2X are not intended nor designed to be mounted on firearms.

The 6PX/G2X are not intended nor designed to have TailCap compatibility with other SureFire models.

Of course this doesn't and shouldn't prevent Flashaholics experimenting.


----------



## Nitelight

GPB said:


> I got to use my Gx2 in a corn maze tonight with my kids. Talk about a flashaholics dream !!! I had the new surefire, as well as an E1B, both of my boys had an AA mini mag with a single AA energizer as a back up, We roamed around in corn that was 8-10 feet high for an hour or so.
> 
> ( You can see the maze here: http://www.connorsfarm.com/maze.htm )
> 
> 
> It was a great way to spend a beautiful fall ngiht in New England with the kids.



I checked out the corn maze online, figured it was out West, as I scrolled down I realized it had directions to the Farm from Boston. I live in Revere - my girlfriend and I checked out the Farm this afternoon for a couple hours. Thanks for sharing. I'm from Maine and I felt like I was back North.


----------



## Nitelight

I ordered the 6PX Pro from Batteryjunction.com last night. This will be my first flashlight. I battled back and forth between this light and the E1B. In the end, I'd rather spend the $60 elsewhere. I would have loved the pocket clip and size, but I wanted a bargain, a small light, and for it to be bright. I made the right choice. I'm very excited to get outdoors and make a review video and take some beam shots. I should have the light mid-week, so I will upload the video by week's end. I think I've found a new hobby. I have other outdoor videos posted on youtube, you can find them here http://www.youtube.com/user/rhonbell2003?feature=mhum. This will be where my review will post.


----------



## Gatsby

I picked up a G2X Pro on Friday at REI with the 20% member discount and it is a fine light. This is my first time handling a nitrolon surefire and it is a nice material - solid feeling but light, grippy enough and seemingly durable.

As has been noted - the head is definitely locktite or otherwise glued onto the body - I gave it a cursory twist but could see some small traces of adhesive in the joint so didn't put much oomph into it for fear of breaking something. That fact does make it likely that I'll be keeping my 6PL body (I'd likely anyway since it is bored for an 18650 and has a McClickie upgrade so it is just a solid host) for easy upgrade paths. The clickie appears to be user removable however, and the feel is solid as the E1L or other Surefire clickies - nothing unusual but quite reliable and predictable. 

On mine at least it requires very little time to switch modes - I didn't try extensively to "fool" it into staying on low but it switched back and forth about as quickly as I'm likely to need it to in normal use. It does feel slightly more responsive than my E1L or E2L - but it is clear to me that while there is almost certainly a standard SF uses, there is some variation between lights using the same UI in terms of responsiveness and how long it takes to positively switch modes. All of them work fine but I can fool one of the E1L/E2L (can't remember which one) if I switch really quickly. 

The beam is interesting - I believe the consensus is that it's an XPG and I don't have any others to compare it to with that emitter. That being said it has a generous sidespill but a fairly tight hotspot. Not a bad combination as it does throw quite nicely but the generous and even sidespill makes it quite useful as a task light. I used it a good bit early Saturday morning in the pitch black, and on low it was more then enough light for just about everything I did but had plenty of oomph if needed. 

I think the spacing of the ouput levels is well chosen - low is not remotely a "low low" but is a very useful task beam that many will find sufficient for most uses, and high is not wide open but certainly keeping pace with many other production lights on the market.

I haven't done any actual measurements, but to my eye it appears to be just about if not equally as bright as my Creemator even on 2x123 cells which ought to be pushing close to 300 out the front. The 200 lumen claim is certainly conservative based on my unscientific comparisons - I should probably do a better ceiling bounce test but haven't had time. 

Overall the fit and finish is typical Surefire, no complaints and no issues.

As another note - I did test it with an AW 17670 protected cell - it fit snugly (might be easier if I removed the sticker - which I did not so it fits with the sticker) and required a bit of a shake to get the cell out. It fired on both modes and seemed to function just fine - I can't testify as to brightness on high compared to 2x123 cells, I didn't see a huge dropoff but didn't measure it. I would expect it to be not as bright on high given the circuitry. I also didn't test runtimes - just noted that it worked and both modes worked just fine.

Overall I'm pretty impressed for the price - it is Surefire quality with an impressive output at a pretty fair price.


----------



## Tim B

Has anyone seen these at lowes?


----------



## outersquare

yeah hopefully someone measures one, i suspect total output is greater than the 200 lumen E2DL..


----------



## SunStar

Guys... I've been playing with the 6PX Tactical and G2X Pro for the last 2 nights and the one word that sums up my read is "value". I don't think there is a better value in the entire Surefire line. Spectacular performance? NO but not a disappointment either. Utility? Absolutely! Do I prefer the E2DL over the 6PX? Well yea and I should given what I paid for it. There are differences in output and beam profile but not enough difference for many to justify the cost delta. Spill is sufficient. Throw is very good. Both models feel very good in the hand - the G2X feeling more solid than the G2 with a much tighter tail cap. There is an o-ring between head and body and the head is glued in place. The head diameter is not compatible with other 6P style bezels if you were to remove it. I think its an improvement over the G2 feel (sans the irregular bezel diameter) and certainly over the dismal P60L. The 45l low is very useful indoors but one has to get it outdoors to let it throw a bit to really appreciate the light for its long run utility.

As far as the 6PX, for me the texture lends itself to a "rubbery" feel even though it is aluminum. I really like this light. It's very solid feeling and its output seems a little stronger than my G2X sample. It could be the led lottery or it may be the tactical vs. Pro. I don't know but its easily 200 lumens and its beam profile would serve well for clearing buildings, external corners and identifying outdoor unknowns at medium ranges.

I hear a lot of talk about these lights not being suitable for weapons use and frankly after some observation and comparisons to the 6PL and G2L, I have to ask why not? I would agree this is a function of caliber to a degree, but the 6P and G2 weren't designed to be used as "weapon" lights either and they have performed admirably in that role for many calibers. The real question in my mind is will Surefire support them as such providing the properly designed tailcaps and tape switches. BTW... for those considering them for a "value" purchase weapon light, the Pro clickie is interchangeable with the Tactical twistie. A Z59 works perfectly also. If you want to use the Z48/49, you'll have to get a little creative. The easiest way I've found is to place 1-2 magnets between the batteries for an ultra snug, zero battery movement configuration enabling the Z48/49 to work perfectly. Admittingly... not suitable for the those in theater but for the weekend warrior, home defense and training exercise, this should work fine. YMMV...


----------



## Size15's

SunStar said:


> The real question in my mind is will Surefire support them as such providing the properly designed tailcaps and tape switches


As I understand it, SureFire are not intending the G2X/6PX for mounting on firearms and therefore there is no reason to offer additional TailCaps. You won't be able to get the TailCaps separately and a remote switch TailCap isn't even a glimmer of a consideration for these handhelds.


----------



## Xacto

Would those lights fit in a 1" scope ring just as good as the SF6P bodies? With those finger grooves, I could imagine that might be a rather wobbly fit.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## SunStar

I understand their reasoning from a marketing standpoint but I believe the "build" is up to snuff (weapons use that is) if a user is so inclined. A Z59 tailcap works just fine and should be available for purchase separately. 

I trust their marketing team has thought this through but from my view (assuming adequate sales volume) it opens up the opportunity for after-market manufactures to develop a suitable tailcap / tape switch for the _2X model enabling the cost conscientious to build a "value-based" Scout light for 1/3 of the cost.

Most would prefer to have an all Surefire setup, but money talks... and Surefire isn't playing. I would expect this is especially the case when there is little performance gain by spending 3X more. Of course, SF may be testing the industry a bit to see what happens. If they find themselves with the above scenario, they could always start supporting the _2X series like they do with all their other models.

My $0.02 anyway...

_
Of course this is a non-point for Marketing if the lights really do fail with weapons applications._


----------



## Size15's

It's a new 'approach' for SureFire and if it takes off and becomes established then I'm sure they will grow this new Series. Early days yet.

Thorsten,
SureFire offers their M79 mount which is for 1" diameter bodies and can be adjusted for bodies that are a little fatter...


----------



## SunStar

Xacto said:


> Would those lights fit in a 1" scope ring just as good as the SF6P bodies? With those finger grooves, I could imagine that might be a rather wobbly fit.
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten



Both models mount very nicely actually. I've tried them both in a Daniel Defense mount and there is zero movement / play. They are very secure. Both the G2X/6PX are slightly smaller in diameter to the 6P. The G2X is noticeably slimmer visually and in feel to its G2 counterpart.

6P: ~1.005" +/- 0.001";
6PX: ~1.001" +/- 0.001" at the outer lands;

G2: ~1.026" +/- 0.002" (outer lands);
G2X" ~0.985" +/- 0.003" (outer lands).


----------



## Flashlightboy

SunStar said:


> I understand their reasoning from a marketing standpoint but I believe the "build" is up to snuff (weapons use that is) if a user is so inclined. A Z59 tailcap works just fine and should be available for purchase separately.
> 
> I trust their marketing team has thought this through but from my view (assuming adequate sales volume) it opens up the opportunity for after-market manufactures to develop a suitable tailcap / tape switch for the _2X model enabling the cost conscientious to build a "value-based" Scout light for 1/3 of the cost.
> 
> Most would prefer to have an all Surefire setup, but money talks... and Surefire isn't playing. I would expect this is especially the case when there is little performance gain by spending 3X more. Of course, SF may be testing the industry a bit to see what happens. If they find themselves with the above scenario, they could always start supporting the _2X series like the do with all their other models.
> 
> My $0.02 anyway...



Sun,

My SureFire source says these lights ARE NOT intended for weapons. Fine for the everyday user but mounting them to a weapon is not what they were designed for. Perhaps the individual components are suitable but as a package, assembled this way, they are not. Not to say you couldn't physically mount it but I suspect that it won't hold up.


----------



## SunStar

Flashlightboy said:


> Sun,
> 
> My SureFire source says these lights ARE NOT intended for weapons. Fine for the everyday user but mounting them to a weapon is not what they were designed for. Perhaps the individual components are suitable but as a package, assembled this way, they are not. Not to say you couldn't physically mount it but I suspect that it won't hold up.



I think that you raise a good point and I'm curious to identify the "weak" link in the package. Overall build quality is actually quite good. The only aspect that I can visually observe that may present a problem is that there is no contact battery spring extending from the led head. Instead, the battery makes contact directly with the board controlling the led. Depending on its design, this may present a weakness with long term repeated recoil from the positive contact of the battery. This is purely speculation on my part but one of speculative study. It would be very helpful if Surefire would specify the "why" to at least its dealers to direct sales in a specific manner. Otherwise, I think we might see quite a bit of field testing until sufficient failure is documented. I understand they have provided the general advisement but their bullet proof reputation will encourage the experimentation.


----------



## Flashlightboy

Sun,

As it was explained to me, that lack of a spring is precisely why, perhaps among other reasons, it isn't weapons rated. There is no shock absorption in the area you mentioned and I think you'll see cracked circuit boards after awhile if not very quickly. I'm not so sure these light would stand up to a sustained course of handheld weapons lights either but perhaps we'll have range reports soon enough.


----------



## Nitelight

Nitelight said:


> I ordered the 6PX Pro from Batteryjunction.com last night. This will be my first flashlight. I



Little upset that their website didn't detail that the 6PX was out of stock for 2 weeks. If it weren't for the free batteries that come with it, I'd go elsewhere. I wish another dealer offered such an incentive. If anyone knows of one - let me know, please.


----------



## Hamilton Felix

I see. Less expensive (but certainly acceptable for general flashlight use) design and construction. It's not really made to handle recoil. 

Still.... we're not talking about a laser sight, or even a super tight light beam. So mounting does not have to be super precise and totally immovable. 

If the mount used some sort of rubber insert, the issue of cushioning against recoil might be adequately addressed. 

I recall a buddy (everyone should have a few Machinist friends) making up some weapons mounts that we experimented with. I clamped a SureFire 6Z (which vanished on a trip in '06, was replaced by a Z2, and that has since gone into hiding...) under the barrel of an AR15 carbine. I could hold the carbine in such a way that the endcap switch was not all that difficult to operate. 

The output is adequate, the size acceptable, and the price far better than true SureFire "weapons" lights. If one was willing to work up a mount that reduced recoil shock, the end result could be equipping _*several*_ of one's shoulder arms and still remaining within a reasonable budget. :thumbsup:

And, certainly, the new lights would survive on a .22 -- very handy for the smaller variety of night time pests, when equipped with a red dot sight. 

I think the G2X Tactical just made my wish list.


----------



## SunStar

I seriously don't think a .22 long/short/magnum would present a challenge to this light. I would agree that heavy recoiling firearms could crack the board - especially if the batteries compress the tail cap spring. A light recoiling caliber like the .223/5.56 might be served well with light use and slow fire... however rapid / select fire exercises with hard use may be another story. Again... will the .223/5.56 provide enough energy to compress the tailcap spring sling-shotting the batteries into the card? I'm sure time will tell as it will be too tempting for some to resist.

Whether used on a weapon or not, it's a handy little light to have around the house, car or boat with great utility.


----------



## outersquare

the E2DL doesn't have a spring in the head either


----------



## SunStar

outersquare said:


> the E2DL doesn't have a spring in the head either



Correct and neither does the E1b (mini scout). However, the batteries don't contact the circuit board directly and shock isolation is machined into the tube at the rear to prevent the batteries from loading up the tail-cap spring. This is why one has to load the batteries from the front.


----------



## Monocrom

Some things are worth paying for. Whether it be a quality set of brake pads, or a light mounted on a weapon by those who rely on the same to get them out of harm's way. Experimenting is one thing. But on an actual life-saving weapon? Not worth cheaping out.

Also, to bring up an old item regarding the 6PX Pro; does anyone who own a Stratum regret having bought one?


----------



## pjandyho

Monocrom said:


> Some things are worth paying for. Whether it be a quality set of brake pads, or a light mounted on a weapon by those who rely on the same to get them out of harm's way. Experimenting is one thing. But on an actual life-saving weapon? Not worth cheaping out.
> 
> Also, to bring up an old item regarding the 6PX Pro; does anyone who own a Stratum regret having bought one?



I know I have no regrets. Love the low and medium output of the Stratum, a combination of output that is missing on my LX2 and the yet to purchase 6PX pro. OTOH, I just prefer the beam to be more gradual in transition than what the Stratum is giving me. With Stratum it is a big wall of very even spill beam and right in the center of it you get a patch of hotspot. Not that bad in actual use but I do agree it is not really my cup of tea. Overall, still a very well made light with the smoothest threading I have ever felt. The 3 mode output is nice but don't expect it to perform as a tactical light.


----------



## carrot

pjandyho said:


> still a very well made light with the smoothest threading I have ever felt.


We're all Surefire fans here in this thread. No need to emphasize on the sort of quality worksmanship we know to expect from SF and take for granted...


----------



## pjandyho

carrot said:


> We're all Surefire fans here in this thread. No need to emphasize on the sort of quality worksmanship we know to expect from SF and take for granted...



Granted it serves as a gentle reminder to everyone on why we still love our Surefire lights despite not having the latest emitter and what not. :nana:

But seriously speaking, this particular Stratum I have has a very nice threading. It fits so snugly and operates so smoothly I don't even hear much of a sound when removing the tailcap. It really is first class machining.


----------



## Hamilton Felix

> Some things are worth paying for.


 
You're right. And for that critical MBR, one should have a high quality weapons-intended light. But many of us have very tight budgets. I was looking for a way to get decent lighting onto the "racoon chaser" .22 and still have enough money to do it another time or two. 

Heck, it wasn't that many years ago, that a "night sight" was a 1/4" stripe of white adhesive tape on top of the shotgun barrel, a "flashlight" was a 2D Eveready, and a big "spotlight" was a Rayovac Sportsman or Eveready Captain lantern. We have it good! 

I do hope to buy a couple of these new SureFires this year.


----------



## Sgt. LED

$61.75 shipped from batteryjunction! G2X-Pro

Free shipping
Free extra batteries
5% coupon used: Halloween10

A great deal huh?! I just had to try one myself.


----------



## BIGLOU

So today was payday and I could have ordered my flashlight from Batteryjunction and got a little discount but while on my break I went to REI and bought a G2X Pro. In my mind I was thinking $55 and was supposed to get the G2X tactical but got the G2X Pro by mistake. The sales rep. opened the flashlight case for me and took the light to the register while I checked out REI's other lights. When I went to pay I saw reciept and saw that it was $65 bucks, I even told the cashier, "thought it was $55" it didnt dawn on me that the sales rep. grabbed the G2X Pro. I thought REI had done a $10 mark up. Not until I got back I realized Duh I got the G2X Pro. It's all good going to keep it. Also grabbed the LEGO head lamp for my daughter. I wanted to get the hell out of there before I started grabbing other stuff. I'd like to add saw some lint on the inside of the lens and some other crap on the reflector. This is one of my OCD too bad the head cant be removed to expose the LA and I could have done a little burst of comressed air. Oh well.


----------



## Sgt. LED

Lint on Lego or surefire?
Because the Surefire can be opened, 
Not even all that hard really.


----------



## Monocrom

Sgt. LED said:


> Lint on Lego or surefire?
> Because the Surefire can be opened,
> Not even all that hard really.


 
Okay, I guess I'll be the one who asks . . . Please tell us how. Thanks!


----------



## Schuey2002

I'm sure if were to, "Put the hurt on it!", the head would come off....


----------



## BIGLOU

Sgt. the lint was inside the Surefire reflector. I have never seen one speck on any of my SF. I'm sure the retaining ring could screw off but I'm just going to leave it like that I tend to make more harm than good anytime I try to clean any reflector.


----------



## DM51

Sgt. LED said:


> ... the Surefire can be opened,
> Not even all that hard really.


Guys, bear in mind that what is easy for the Sgt. is not usually so easy for the rest of us - he is probably the strongest guy on CPF. Look at his avatar - you can see he's a walking strap-wrench, lol.


----------



## Monocrom

DM51 said:


> Guys, bear in mind that what is easy for the Sgt. is not usually so easy for the rest of us - he is probably the strongest guy on CPF.


 
I've got 5 bucks on "Mammoth Killer."


----------



## BIGLOU

Dont know if someone posted this already. I didnt want to start another thread but wanted to give CPfers the heads up. I just got my G2X Pro and knew it was missing something. I threw on Moddoo's SS Black Oxide Finish Clip. I sandwiched a tailcap O-ring between the clip and the tailcap. I was able to tighten the tailcap all the way down for a tight clip fit and without squeezing the O-ring out. This clip was made for this light. :rock:











Here it is with a Z59 with Moddoo's "Thin Run" SS Tumbled Finished clip for a deep pocket carry.


----------



## Meganoggin

That looks great BigLou - good job :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperTrouper

Very very nice BigLou!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jellydonut

Looks kinda like a Barbolight with the deep carry clip.


----------



## GPB

Has anyone stuck a light meter on this thing yet ? I don't have any other lights in the 200 lumen range to really compare this too. Is it really 200 ?


----------



## PCC

Monocrom said:


> Okay, I guess I'll be the one who asks . . . Please tell us how. Thanks!


It's just like any other 6P/6P clone bezel ring: I used a Xeno bezel ring removal tool and some elbow grease. The ring is almost the same as the standard plastic bezel ring except that it is counterbored on the back side to allow the lens to sit recessed in it. Underneath is a rubber gasket (not an O-ring) and the reflector is sitting there underneath. Flip the light over and the reflector falls out in your hand after removing the ring, lens, and gasket. The electronics module looks like it is threaded in from the bezel side as it has the customary two holes in the circuit board for an installation tool.


----------



## csshih

come on gents, more pics! 
_especially_ disassembly pics!


----------



## Schuey2002

Yeah, would someone with "strap-wrenches" for arms, pull the head off this sucker and let us take a look at it. 

And could you please crack open the head too while you are at it?


----------



## Sgt. LED

Oh as soon as it gets here I'll be glad to tear it apart for you guys! 
Come on UPS!


----------



## kyhunter1

This just pushed me over the edge. Will have a 6PX pro Modoo style in the near future!



BIGLOU said:


> .......This clip was made for this light. :rock:


----------



## HaroldB

Sgt,
Ordered mine on the 17th and still no shipping notice from BJ. The "waiting is the hardest part"


----------



## Chryslerguy

HaroldB said:


> Sgt,
> Ordered mine on the 17th and still no shipping notice from BJ. The "waiting is the hardest part"


 

You can say that again... I've been waiting since September 8th!
I recently switched my order to BJ, at least they offer some extra batteries:sigh:


----------



## Solscud007

I havent seen these in person yet. Can they run on rechargeables? 2xRCR123 or 17670?


----------



## Sgt. LED

I've got nothing past the order conformation either.
Sent an email asking and got no reply.
Oh well. Maybe next month it will arrive.


----------



## HaroldB

I just now received an email from BJ stating the "item" is backordered and won't be in until the 2nd week of November 2010. :sigh:

Wish they could have stated "Back-Ordered" on their web page.


----------



## Kif

Just snag one G2X pro from LAPG. They have 15% off in these three days. Knida fair price :naughty:


----------



## Schuey2002

^^^

Yeah, me too! $55 shipped for a G2X Pro was too good to pass up on...


----------



## Nitelight

I placed an order with BJ for the 6PX Pro and since I'm about to move thought I would call a couple days after to see when it would be shipped. I was then told it was backordered. I wasn't very happy. It doesn't say on their website and they don't have the customer service to send out an email to even let the recipient know to expect a delay.

I just ordered a 4Sevens 123-2 R5 from 4Sevens at 11:15am Wednesday with priority shipping. I emailed at 11:40 to ensure it was in stock and they responded with a tracking # saying it had already shipped. That's good service!


----------



## Kestrel

Please remember that dealer discussions belong in CPF/MP.


----------



## prime77

Just got home from work and had my 6PX Pro waiting for me. Just with the 20 or so minutes I've played with it I am sooooo happy with it. Don't let the lesser price fool you. This is an awesome light. Typical SF machining, anodizing, and really bright. Almost matches my LX2 in throw and that's with a reflector and not an optic. And the beam is so nice. Pics to come.


----------



## prime77

I Just got back from a late night walk with the 6PX Pro to give it some time in the hand then I took some pics of the light. Guys this light is a winner my opinion. It has a really nice beam with really good throw and spill. It's is a little slippery in the hand and is a little top heavy towards the head. But I really like it. Here are the shots. 


















Here are some shots of the tailcap threads compared to the C2. Looks good to me. Same beefyness that you expect from SF.





The same can be said for the body tube. One of the main reason I like SF lights is the toughness of them. This light compares just as good to it's more expensive brothers. 

Here are some beamshots of the 6PX compared to the LX2. They are pretty close to each other. With the LX2 having a little more throw while the 6PX has more spill. What you would expect from a reflector light and a optic light.


----------



## 430Scuderia

Prime77,

Excellent beam shots. What is the distance? 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## pjandyho

Thanks prime77! I have the LX2 and now I know what to expect from the 6PX. Oh, is the low power quite similar between the both of them?

Could someone confirm if what I see is an XP-E in there?


----------



## prime77

430Scuderia said:


> Prime77,
> 
> Excellent beam shots. What is the distance?
> 
> Thanks for posting!


Just checked on Google Earth and according to it it's around 75 feet.


----------



## prime77

pjandyho said:


> Thanks prime77! I have the LX2 and now I know what to expect from the 6PX. Oh, is the low power quite similar between the both of them?
> 
> Could someone confirm if what I see is an XP-E in there?



Yes the low is pretty similar between the both. Again the 6PX has more reflector spill.


----------



## 430Scuderia

prime77 said:


> Just checked on Google Earth and according to it it's around 75 feet.



Thank you:wave:


----------



## Schuey2002

Thanks for posting those shots, prime77! :wave:


----------



## pjandyho

prime77 said:


> Yes the low is pretty similar between the both. Again the 6PX has more reflector spill.



Thank you. That sounds good.


----------



## trav54

Schuey2002 said:


> ^^^
> 
> Yeah, me too! $55 shipped for a G2X Pro was too good to pass up on...



Ditto. Ordered.


----------



## kyhunter1

Good question. I thought they had K2's. 




pjandyho said:


> .......Could someone confirm if what I see is an XP-E in there?


----------



## DimeRazorback

The Z2-S and AZ2 have K2's.


----------



## Solscud007

I just picked up a G2X thanks to a 20% off anniversary sale at a local sporting good store.

Im a little dissapointed that the Pro fires low first and then low. Not quite tactical like my E1B.


----------



## Kestrel

Solscud007 said:


> Im a little dissapointed that the Pro fires low first and then low.


LOL, I don't know if I like that multimode UI all ...


----------



## Solscud007

Kestrel said:


> LOL, I don't know if I like that multimode UI all ...




I think I will just have to get used to it. I dont mind low then high. but i dont like that I have to switch it like a E1B or E2DL. I like my Kroma and A2 that fires up low and press more fore high. I feel like it is an extra step to double tap to switch levels.


----------



## GoldenF1

Has anyone tried different batteries in these lights?
2Xrcr123
1x17670
and so on?


----------



## Solscud007

I just put a 17500 and spacer and it works. 

where can i get the moodoo clip?


----------



## daf3m

How tough are the optics on these models since they are not from glass?


----------



## Size15's

The window is polycarbonate which is very tough. Shatter proof. Far better than glass for everyday durability. LEDs have no need for glass.


----------



## daf3m

Thank you,I've read the specs about the polycarbonate material but what about scratch resistant ability?How tough is it?


----------



## Size15's

Due to the window being recessed its unusual for it to scratched.


----------



## Notsure Fire

Either use mineral or plastic but protected by rim.


----------



## daf3m

Recess can not save the optics from being scratched from keys or other EDC items found in a pouch.My point is that although the price is quite low for a Surefire ,details like this make the difference.
I am really looking forward for a long term test on these models.


----------



## carrot

daf3m said:


> Recess can not save the optics from being scratched from keys or other EDC items found in a pouch.My point is that although the price is quite low for a Surefire ,details like this make the difference.
> I am really looking forward for a long term test on these models.


You don't need to listen to the opinions of experienced owners but my belief is usually such people have a better idea of the product than those who do not have it in hand.


----------



## Monocrom

daf3m said:


> Recess can not save the optics from being scratched from keys or other EDC items found in a pouch.My point is that although the price is quite low for a Surefire ,details like this make the difference.
> I am really looking forward for a long term test on these models.


 
Hmmm . . . Don't carry keys or pocket change in the same pocket or pouch with your light. Especially something the size of a 2xCR123 light.


----------



## LDB

Just ordered the G2X plus a dozen batteries with the 15% LAPG discount and free shipping. I'd like to have an LX2 but for 3 times the price of the G2X I just couldn't do it. Hopefully the backorder wait won't be too long.


----------



## Rocketman

pjandyho said:


> Granted it serves as a gentle reminder to everyone on why we still love our Surefire lights despite not having the latest emitter and what not. :nana:
> 
> But seriously speaking, this particular Stratum I have has a very nice threading. It fits so snugly and operates so smoothly I don't even hear much of a sound when removing the tailcap. It really is first class machining.



Exactly the kind of remarks I need to make a decision to spend my money. I've never been a follower, not going to start now. Don't like a plastic lens on a quality flashlight, scratches too easily.


----------



## LDB

Is there an L1 style push for temp and twist for on tailcap that will work with the G2X flashlight? I'm used to that with my L1 and would like to keep the same UI if possible.


----------



## Sgt. LED

If you like the light but not the lens then toss in a 5 dollar glass replacement.


----------



## Rocketman

Sgt. LED said:


> If you like the light but not the lens then toss in a 5 dollar glass replacement.



I thought the lens could not be replaced, that the head was sealed.


----------



## GoldenF1

LDB said:


> Just ordered the G2X plus a dozen batteries with the 15% LAPG discount and free shipping. I'd like to have an LX2 but for 3 times the price of the G2X I just couldn't do it. Hopefully the backorder wait won't be too long.



Were did you order? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Schuey2002

Has anyone performed any runtime tests on these lights?

M-T minds are curious...

.


----------



## Sgt. LED

Head to body is sealed well but the retaining ring comes off easy and then you're good to go with lens replacement.
That's what I'm going to do as soon as it lands.


----------



## BIGLOU

Sarge Let us know the dimensions and whether it's going to be a UCL or Borofloat. I'm interested in a replacement too.


----------



## LDB

LAPG... L.A. Police Gear and coupon code is lapg15 that I think is good through tomorrow for 15% off anything not just Surefire.


----------



## Sgt. LED

Going for UCL and I'm betting that the standard size to stick into a G2 will be the one to work. However I don't want anyone else betting on that. I'll be sure to let everyone know what I find.

But hey you know what, someone who owns one already could just measure the plastic lens for us! If they are brave enough to take it out. :naughty:


----------



## PCC

I'm pretty sure that it is not the same lens as the G2. Off the top of my head it's thinner (looks like 3/16" thick) and a smaller diameter. Maybe the same lens that is used on the Stratum?


----------



## PCC

It's 2.12mm thick and 26.98mm in diameter. The retaining ring actually measured 27.10mm in diameter.
It's .084" thick and 1.063" in diameter. The retaining ring actually measured 1.067" in diameter.


----------



## Grubrunner

LDB said:


> LAPG... L.A. Police Gear and coupon code is lapg15 that I think is good through tomorrow for 15% off anything not just Surefire.


 
It works [still] on everything!


----------



## Schuey2002

PCC said:


> It's 2.12mm thick and 26.98mm in diameter. The retaining ring actually measured 27.10mm in diameter.
> It's .084" thick and 1.063" in diameter. The retaining ring actually measured 1.067" in diameter.


Thanks for the measurements! 

It looks like a 26.8mm in diameter (and 1.85mm thick) UCL or Borofloat should do the trick..


----------



## Chryslerguy

Why that black Moddoo clip looks sweet!

I think if my 6px pro ever hits my hands I'll treat it to a clip.


----------



## daf3m

Sgt. LED said:


> If you like the light but not the lens then toss in a 5 dollar glass replacement.



5 dollars to you but 25 sent here where i live.Also some lens are supposed to carry optics technology such as anti-reflective coating and more ..

Further more some people do not want to get involved with flashlight modifications ,even if these are a simple swap!


----------



## prime77

So I'm curious about the LED in these lights. Lately I quit following what the newer ones look like. I know that this is a XP-G in the drop in for my E2E.






So is the slightly smaller die area make the one used in the 6PX a XP-E?


----------



## Schuey2002

^^^

While I am not the expert on these LED's, it does look like an XP-E to me... :shrug:


----------



## carrot

LDB said:


> Is there an L1 style push for temp and twist for on tailcap that will work with the G2X flashlight? I'm used to that with my L1 and would like to keep the same UI if possible.



The AZ2 or M3LT tailcap is the only one that "might" work, as they are the correct size but perhaps not the correct depth.

You would need to use it on the Tactical model and not the Pro model (no telling how the Pro model would work with the 2-S tailcap). Since neither of these models are designed for it, the expected outcome might not occur.

Half of the magic of the two-stage light is in the tailcap. The other half is in the electronics in the body/head of the light.


----------



## outersquare

i think it's an XP-E the LED die has 3 stripes, supposedly the XP-G has 4


----------



## Sgt. LED

daf3m said:


> 5 dollars to you but 25 sent here where i live.Also some lens are supposed to carry optics technology such as anti-reflective coating and more ..
> 
> Further more some people do not want to get involved with flashlight modifications ,even if these are a simple swap!


If anyone else can decode this lens optic carry technology thing let me know.
My advice to you is to then go buy a mini-mag or something. Then you don't have to modify anything. Keep your life nice and simple that way. Goodbye


----------



## Chryslerguy

Sgt. LED said:


> If anyone else can decode this lens optic carry technology thing let me know.
> My advice to you is to then go buy a mini-mag or something. Then you don't have to modify anything. Keep your life nice and simple that way. Goodbye


 
good advice:twothumbs


----------



## Woods Walker

Sgt. LED said:


> Head to body is sealed well but the retaining ring comes off easy and then you're good to go with lens replacement.
> That's what I'm going to do as soon as it lands.


 
I wonder if someone would also need to change out the O-ring as well given the differences in thickness between the windows?

edit.

Looking back a few posts maybe it wouldn't need a new O-ring? Darn I am confused.


----------



## Rocketman

Woods Walker said:


> I wonder if someone would also need to change out the O-ring as well given the differences in thickness between the windows?
> 
> edit.
> 
> Looking back a few posts maybe it wouldn't need a new O-ring? Darn I am confused.



If the old lens used an O-ring, the new lens can use the same O-ring. Besides, I get O-rings online from an online O-ring dealer. This is all easy stuff. Of course I would have to unscrew the lens retainer. Bah. I don't like the 2 mode anyhow, lol. Let's not get Sgt. LED too upset.

Only legitimate remark I saw was apprehension about whether the new lens would have anti-reflective coatings. I also buy flashlight lenses from and online flashlight lens dealer, as it turns out. Think it's called... flashlightlens.com or something like that. No matter, just google "flashlight lens." While you are at it, google "buy O-rings online." The lenses come with anti-reflective coatings, is the point.

Actually, for all these concerns, don't know why Surefire doesn't just make a small line of lights that are meant to be disassembled and refit with new parts or upgrades. For those folk who like to do such things. It's what Malkoff does. Now don't get all crazy with talk about the market Surefire is aiming for because we all know there are several markets out there.


----------



## daf3m

Sgt. LED said:


> If anyone else can decode this lens optic carry technology thing let me know.
> My advice to you is to then go buy a mini-mag or something. Then you don't have to modify anything. Keep your life nice and simple that way. Goodbye



Thank you for your irony...

"Pyrex — Pyrex glass is essentially ordinary glass with boron added, which gives it two desirable properties: it melts at a higher temperature and has a much smaller coefficient of expansion. In illumination tools, the latter quality helps resist cracking when one part of the window is heated more than another, as when an illumination tool is turned on, or when it is suddenly cooled, as when splashed with water. 

Tempering — After performing any cutting, shaping, and drilling required to achieve its final shape, a piece of glass is tempered by heating it above the annealing point (about 1,100°F) and then quickly cooling it with forced air. The resulting surface compression stresses give the piece several times the structural strength of common slow-cooled, or annealed, glass. 

Anti-reflective Coating — The windows of SureFire illumination tools have a thin coating of material that reduces reflection losses at the glass surface, which increases the net lumen output of the WeaponLight or flashlight"

Or Dual Coating like Nitecore uses.


----------



## Sgt. LED

None of which applies to the light you wanted to buy. LoL
Plastic remember. The thing that upset you about the light to begin with. 
Please cut and paste the definition of irony for me next.


----------



## DimeRazorback

:laughing:

Never knew a lens could cause so much drama...

If it were me I'd let it get scratched and return it for a warranty repair once it was no longer emitting any light... that would take a while though I'm thinking.


----------



## PCC

Rocketman said:


> If the old lens used an O-ring, the new lens can use the same O-ring. Besides, I get O-rings online from an online O-ring dealer. This is all easy stuff. Of course I would have to unscrew the lens retainer. Bah. I don't like the 2 mode anyhow, lol. Let's not get Sgt. LED too upset.
> 
> Only legitimate remark I saw was apprehension about whether the new lens would have anti-reflective coatings. I also buy flashlight lenses from and online flashlight lens dealer, as it turns out. Think it's called... flashlightlens.com or something like that. No matter, just google "flashlight lens." While you are at it, google "buy O-rings online." The lenses come with anti-reflective coatings, is the point.
> 
> Actually, for all these concerns, don't know why Surefire doesn't just make a small line of lights that are meant to be disassembled and refit with new parts or upgrades. For those folk who like to do such things. It's what Malkoff does. Now don't get all crazy with talk about the market Surefire is aiming for because we all know there are several markets out there.


It doesn't use an O-ring, it uses a flat gasket.

BTW, SureFire *does* make a line of flashlights that can be disassembled and refit with new parts or upgrades. It's called the C-series of lights that includes the 6P, 9P, G2, G3, etc.


----------



## Sgt. LED

You mean the C series, P series, and G series?


----------



## Kestrel

DimeRazorback said:


> If it were me I'd let [the lens] get scratched and return it for a warranty repair once it was no longer emitting any light... that would take a while though I'm thinking.


Not if you send it to this guy first.


----------



## SureAddicted

Rocketman said:


> Actually, for all these concerns, don't know why Surefire doesn't just make a small line of lights that are meant to be disassembled and refit with new parts or upgrades.



You should of checked your sig for the answer, you have a 6P/M60LL.
You have C, G, P, Z, M Series to choose from as others have stated.


----------



## DimeRazorback

Kestrel said:


> Not if you send it to this guy first.



 :thumbsup:


----------



## Schuey2002

Well, according to the email that I got from LAPG, the Surefire G2X Pro Flashlight that I ordered is quote, ".. currently on backorder with an ETA from Surefire of about 2 weeks."

Yay! :ironic:

I guess that means I'll have to buy another flashlight to tide me over until then...


ETA: I better post something about this light, lest I get yelled at. Uhhhh, have any of you cracked the head of these lights open yet? If so, could you post some pictures?


----------



## Chryslerguy

My light is scheduled to arrive next Monday!!!:naughty:


----------



## jonblack

My local gun store got these models recently so I will have to give the Pro a serious look.

jonblack


----------



## pjandyho

Went to my local dealer here in Singapore not expecting what to get and was told to my great surprise that a shipment just came in from Surefire. And they have all the G2X and 6PX models. I got myself a 6PX Pro and was surprised at how white the beam is on high. On low there is a slight greenish tint to it but that is to be expected from LEDs. Very nice light but I am not so sure if the anodizing would be on par with the more expensive Surefires which I am accustomed to. Whatever it is, can't really ask for too much based on the price range.


----------



## Geode

*SureFire G2X Pro shipping notification from BJ*

This may be old news for some, but I just got a shipping notification from BJ that my Surefire G2X Pro shipment has been processed!


----------



## crf

Surefire sent my 6PX PRO yesterday and I received it today. It was on back order for about 2 weeks. Can't wait to look at it later today.


----------



## Chadder

I picked up a 6PX tactical at my local gun shop today at lunch. I just finished registering on the surefire website and now I'm sitting in my office playing with it. It is way more solid than I thought it would be. Comparing to my original 6p this feels a little more hefty. I can't wait for it to get dark to compare it to my E2DL (the light I judge all other lights to). I have to say I was shocked that the price I got my light for was less than the suggested price of the g2x. 
Oh by the way this makes #7 in my surefire lineup!!!!


----------



## HaroldB

Wow.

I just got an email from Battery Junction that my 
G2X Pro has been shipped! That means the Back-Orders are in earlier than expected, which is good news :twothumbs


----------



## outersquare

i want to say again this light is a fantastic value, especially with some of the discounts floating around.

imo there is little meaningful benefit to any of those chinese clones now


----------



## ryaxnb

Aside from the military, why would anyone buy one of these?
Surefires 6PX and G2X are getting lots of applause from people here. IMHO, the design is just ugly, horrible. Bodes poorly for SF. As far as performance, 200lumens for 2 hours is just average. Malkoff puts out 270OTF lumens for two hours and even Solarforce puts out 275 lumens (not OTF, so probably 200-220 OTF) for 2hours.
The durability has been called into question. Made in USA does not durability make. Look at Streamlight; their PolyTac is made in USA, but many have complained it feels flimsy.
Compared with the competition available, like the Solarforce L2R5 and L2PR5, the Fenix PD30, and the ITP SC2, seems like a step back. Even the American competition looks decent, like the $35 PolyTac and the $40 Inova XO3.
That doesnt mean the G2X and 6PX arent good flashlights. Theyre fine. But they are not a revolution. They just make Surefire competive in the everyday market.

** Moderated - remaining off-topic portion (covered ad nauseum in other threads) has been deleted - Kestrel **


----------



## Sgt. LED

Whoopie


----------



## DimeRazorback

ryaxnb said:


> But they are not a revolution. They just make Surefire competive in the everyday market.



Pretty sure that was the intention... everyday people, not just people who risk their lives.


----------



## PCC

ryaxnb said:


> Aside from the military, why would anyone buy one of these?
> Surefires 6PX and G2X are getting lots of applause from people here. IMHO, the design is just ugly, horrible. Bodes poorly for SF. As far as performance, 200lumens for 2 hours is just average. Malkoff puts out 270OTF lumens for two hours and even Solarforce puts out 275 lumens (not OTF, so probably 200-220 OTF) for 2hours.
> The durability has been called into question. Made in USA does not durability make. Look at Streamlight; their PolyTac is made in USA, but many have complained it feels flimsy.
> Compared with the competition available, like the Solarforce L2R5 and L2PR5, the Fenix PD30, and the ITP SC2, seems like a step back. Even the American competition looks decent, like the $35 PolyTac and the $40 Inova XO3.
> That doesnt mean the G2X and 6PX arent good flashlights. Theyre fine. But they are not a revolution. They just make Surefire competive in the everyday market.


"Beauty is in the eye of the beholder." In this case, ugly is in the eye of the beholder. I don't think these new lights are ugly, just different. If I thought it was ugly I would not have bought it.

Yes, this light is ho-hum compared to other lights on the market, but, so is the Stratum, E2DL, 6PLED, etc, and they're more expensive. What you get for the bargain price of a G2X or 6PX is the legendary SureFire build quality and awesome warranty. So what if it isn't a durable flashlight? SureFire will take care of you if you break it. These lights are not cutting edge and very few SureFires are. They work very well. Period. That alone should be worth the price of admission.


----------



## Shawn L

ryaxnb said:


> Aside from the military, why would anyone buy one of these?
> Surefires 6PX and G2X are getting lots of applause from people here. IMHO, the design is just ugly, horrible. Bodes poorly for SF. As far as performance, 200lumens for 2 hours is just average. Malkoff puts out 270OTF lumens for two hours and even Solarforce puts out 275 lumens (not OTF, so probably 200-220 OTF) for 2hours.
> The durability has been called into question. Made in USA does not durability make. Look at Streamlight; their PolyTac is made in USA, but many have complained it feels flimsy.
> Compared with the competition available, like the Solarforce L2R5 and L2PR5, the Fenix PD30, and the ITP SC2, seems like a step back. Even the American competition looks decent, like the $35 PolyTac and the $40 Inova XO3.
> That doesnt mean the G2X and 6PX arent good flashlights. Theyre fine. But they are not a revolution. They just make Surefire competive in the everyday market.
> 
> ** Moderated - remaining off-topic portion (covered ad nauseum in other threads) has been deleted - Kestrel **



:shakehead No one is forcing you to buy one, and I can't wait to get the two I ordered.


----------



## Geode

+1 to what Shawn L said. No need to bring Surefire fans down. There are lots of fine lights out there to choose from.


----------



## tandem

Comparing these new lights to lights composed of fully modular hosts really isn't appropriate. I were to go light shopping tomorrow and these new integrated Nitrolon flashlights were on my radar, then I'd also likely be contemplating other integrated lights with similar output -- say a PD30 or Quark 123(2). For a general purpose round the house, in the car, in the toolbox, in a backpack, light -- I suspect I'd buy the SureFire over the others, all other things equal. 

These lights remind me a little of a Pelican I bought for all round home emergency use some time ago - a Pelican MityLite 2440. It's a fine light but far from top drawer now (except it is fully submersible to depths, not merely IPX8, and it is powered by AA format cells which I appreciate).

If I were shopping for that type of light today -- simple to operate, durable -- chances are very high I would consider buying the G2X Pro or 6PX Pro to get dual stage output.

To my mind the only thing "wrong" with these new lights is that they didn't make enough models of them. They should also release an AA powered version. Had they done so I am willing to bet they'd open up whole new parts of the market for themselves.

Bet they do.


----------



## Schuey2002

I can not wait until my G2X Pro shows up.

The anticipation builds day-by-day.  

And yeah, I own several other SF lights...


----------



## seahunt

Yo pays yo money an takes yo choice.
New market expansion--Nothing ventured, nothing gained.
Good luck to them- just more for we addicted to drool over.
Flashoholics forever:naughty:


----------



## Chryslerguy

Just for the record I see myself everyday as an everyday person (or at least every other day?) and I really like the look of the new aluminum models...

Oh, maybe that is why I've been waiting 7.5 weeks for mine?:laughing:

I think surefire has some new winners...


----------



## Cascade Range

The 6px lineup should be arriving in town here pretty quick and I have yet to experience a 200 lumen light. I think I will go with the dual aluminum model and see how long it lasts on my tenergy rechargeables?


----------



## kyhunter1

This line of lights is definetly a hit for Surefire and it's customers. Quality for price ratio is really high. Earlier, I considered buying one though I really dont need it. It is hard to jump on the bandwagon when I have modules in my P60 hosts with awesome neutral tints, and considerably greater brightness/runtime performance. .....May as well get one and put it in my truck's glovebox!


----------



## Chryslerguy

Cascade Range said:


> The 6px lineup should be arriving in town here pretty quick and I have yet to experience a 200 lumen light. I think I will go with the dual aluminum model and see how long it lasts on my tenergy rechargeables?


 
I'd also like to know if these lights work with 2 rechargable lithiums... Hopefully the higher voltage will not damage anything?


----------



## Kestrel

Chryslerguy said:


> I'd also like to know if these lights work with 2 rechargable lithiums... Hopefully the higher voltage will not damage anything?


My thoughts are along a somewhat different line; how close to the rated output will we get from a single 17670 LiIon w/ considerably more capacity? I'm interested to see how many of these lights will accept the 17mm cell. From reading about the more recent SF's, it sounds like they might have tightened up things inside the battery tube - some individual new-production SF's haven't been able to take 17mm cells like in the relatively recent past. :shrug:


----------



## asdalton

For the record, I have a bad experience with one of these lights. I picked up a G2X Pro at REI two weeks ago, and the switch has a problem with occasionally popping back into the low mode when attempting to switch from low to high. (The light briefly changes to high, but then switches back to low when the switch clicks.)

Surefire already sent me a new tailcap, but this one seems to perform even worse. So I'll be calling them again to send the whole thing back.  I just hope that this is not a systematic problem with the clickly tailcap, which I've heard has plagued early versions of many other Surefire clicky switches in the past.


----------



## Chryslerguy

asdalton said:


> For the record, I have a bad experience with one of these lights. I picked up a G2X Pro at REI two weeks ago, and the switch has a problem with occasionally popping back into the low mode when attempting to switch from low to high. (The light briefly changes to high, but then switches back to low when the switch clicks.)
> 
> Surefire already sent me a new tailcap, but this one seems to perform even worse. So I'll be calling them again to send the whole thing back.  I just hope that this is not a systematic problem with the clickly tailcap, which I've heard has plagued early versions of many other Surefire clicky switches in the past.


 

Wow... that doesn't sound good at all...:huh:


----------



## pjandyho

asdalton said:


> For the record, I have a bad experience with one of these lights. I picked up a G2X Pro at REI two weeks ago, and the switch has a problem with occasionally popping back into the low mode when attempting to switch from low to high. (The light briefly changes to high, but then switches back to low when the switch clicks.)
> 
> Surefire already sent me a new tailcap, but this one seems to perform even worse. So I'll be calling them again to send the whole thing back.  I just hope that this is not a systematic problem with the clickly tailcap, which I've heard has plagued early versions of many other Surefire clicky switches in the past.



I think that is normal. It happens to my 6PX Pro too but it doesn't happen that frequently. Maybe once every 20 to 30 activation. I don't think that is a real problem (in my case) and plan on keeping the 6PX Pro.


----------



## PCC

I mentioned before that I tried a few different clickie tailcaps on my G2X Pro. The G2XP tailcap will switch modes on my Frankenstein light using a Shiningbeam "Perfect Regulation" three mode driver. My NetKidz clickie does the same but the McClickie doesn't. On my G2XP, the Netkidz will switch modes but the G2XP and McClickie don't. I wonder if the guts of a G2XP tailcap can be removed and a "McClickie + brass" installed?

I'm hoping to put a 17670 into my G2XP as soon as Redilast starts selling them. I sure hope that it'll fit. I tried using my G2XP with a single CR123a primary with a spacer and it works, though it seems dim compared to 2 X CR123a on high. If worst comes to worst, I can always feed this thing 2 X CR123a primaries.


----------



## pjandyho

Kestrel said:


> My thoughts are along a somewhat different line; how close to the rated output will we get from a single 17670 LiIon w/ considerably more capacity? I'm interested to see how many of these lights will accept the 17mm cell. From reading about the more recent SF's, it sounds like they might have tightened up things inside the battery tube - some individual new-production SF's haven't been able to take 17mm cells like in the relatively recent past. :shrug:



Just tried a protected AW 17670 in the 6PX Pro and I am glad that it work! Brghtness looks the same as what I would get with two primary CR123. I just wonder how long it would run.


----------



## CoreyT

Just joined up here after Googling the G2X Pro to see if anyone reviewed it here.

I ordered the G2X Pro directly from Surefire about a month back, and they notified me via email they were out of stock.
I guess they had to build more.

Mine just came this past Friday, and I like it a lot.
Prior to this I had the G2 Nitrolon LED at 80 lumens, this new one blows it away.

I made a Vimeo video if it yesterday morning for comparison.
I plan on maybe buying a few more of these too, I am very happy with it.

http://vimeo.com/16342065


----------



## Woods Walker

pjandyho said:


> I think that is normal. It happens to my 6PX Pro too but it doesn't happen that frequently. Maybe once every 20 to 30 activation. I don't think that is a real problem (in my case) and plan on keeping the 6PX Pro.


If something doesn't work right then it is not normal. I would contact SF.


----------



## pjandyho

Woods Walker said:


> If something doesn't work right then it is not normal. I would contact SF.



It is normal. Your click on the button must be precise. Not sure how I should explain this but have you sometimes intended to do a click on the button but at times your thumb might not react precisely as what your brain has intended which resulted in a slightly less precise activation on the tailcap? More like a click with hesitation? Due to the slight rubbery feel of the clicky compared to the more expensive SF lights, and plus the hesitation in the click, it causes the light to skip mode. It most likely register as a momentary press instead of a full click.

Also, I do realize that I have to do a precise vertical push downwards when activating the switch. A slight tilt on my thumb would occasionally cause the light to skip mode too.

I attribute it to lesser tolerance and precision in the engineering of the tailcap due to the lower cost factor. Something's gotta give if the price is to be cheap so really, I felt that there is nothing to complain about.


----------



## PCC

I just tried clicking my G2XP tailcap in all kinds of weird ways to try to make it skip and it refuses to. Fast, slow, not directly down, tried to cam it sideways, etc. My light turns on just fine in high mode after doing a momentary to get past low.


----------



## tandem

CoreyT said:


> Mine just came this past Friday, and I like it a lot.
> Prior to this I had the G2 Nitrolon LED at 80 lumens, this new one blows it away.
> I made a Vimeo video if it yesterday morning for comparison.
> http://vimeo.com/16342065



Hey Corey, welcome to CPF!

Nice to see the output of your light in the video, really helpful. Is it just my eyes or the capture from the camera, but is there a slightly darker centre? We call it a doughnut hole if such an artefact is readily visible. Even if it doesn't affect the utility of the light, some are allergic to doughnuts.

I'm wondering what LED is in these, is it an XP-G?


----------



## Robin24k

tandem said:


> I'm wondering what LED is in these, is it an XP-G?


XP-E.

http://www.cree.com/products/xlamp_xpe.asp


----------



## Woods Walker

pjandyho said:


> It is normal. Your click on the button must be precise. Not sure how I should explain this but have you sometimes intended to do a click on the button but at times your thumb might not react precisely as what your brain has intended which resulted in a slightly less precise activation on the tailcap? More like a click with hesitation? Due to the slight rubbery feel of the clicky compared to the more expensive SF lights, and plus the hesitation in the click, it causes the light to skip mode. It most likely register as a momentary press instead of a full click.
> 
> Also, I do realize that I have to do a precise vertical push downwards when activating the switch. A slight tilt on my thumb would occasionally cause the light to skip mode too.
> 
> I attribute it to lesser tolerance and precision in the engineering of the tailcap due to the lower cost factor. Something's gotta give if the price is to be cheap so really, I felt that there is nothing to complain about.


 
Thank you for the clarification however that’s not the kinda normal I was referring to. A clicky switch that requires a precise or whatever kind of click from the user and has reported failures even within the comfort of the home will never be normal for me. How would I do this special precise click at -20 below or in cold rain? As for the price to quality ratio, well it’s expensive enough that something shouldn’t give as it were. Then again skipping a mode wouldn’t be the end of the world for me. I will keep reading up on these lights and thanks again for the info.


----------



## prime77

You guys with tailcap switching problems might want to try taking the tailcap off and stretching the spring out just a tiny bit so it makes better contact. I had kind of the same problem you guys are describing. I stretched the spring and it's worked flawlessly ever since and it's been in my pocket everyday.


----------



## pjandyho

prime77 said:


> You guys with tailcap switching problems might want to try taking the tailcap off and stretching the spring out just a tiny bit so it makes better contact. I had kind of the same problem you guys are describing. I stretched the spring and it's worked flawlessly ever since and it's been in my pocket everyday.



Thanks for the tip. You carry it in your pocket? How? The size of LX2 is about the biggest I will have in my pocket. Anything larger than that don't get EDC duty and are used only on my camping trips.


----------



## prime77

I just carry in my front pocket next to my wallet. That way the wallet kind of keeps in in vertical place. Usually how I carry the bigger two cell lights.


----------



## Chadder

Just wanted to say that my 6px got plenty of use last night and it is an amazing light! I also compared it to my E2Dl and i loved the spill of the 6px. It made it impossible for the kiddos to hide from me as we played hide and seek last night after trick or treating!!


----------



## latestarter

So now that these new surefires have been around for a few months,what are everyones thoughts ?

Cheers David


----------



## pjandyho

latestarter said:


> So now that these new surefires have been around for a few months,what are everyones thoughts ?
> 
> Cheers David


 Not bad. Very nice lights. Very good performers too. I love my 6PX Pro as well as the G2X Pro which I bought early last month. Of both, I prefer the G2X Pro. Maybe it is due to the rounder body which felt better on the hand, or maybe because it is lighter? I am not sure but G2X Pro does feel good to the touch.


----------



## Meganoggin

Fantastic. I have a 6PX Pro and the quality and value can not be beaten. The versatility of the high and low beams and the long runtimes are great.

As a general utility light, I think these are the class leaders. I can't wait for the tan nitrolon versions to come out.


----------



## PCC

Here's a repost of information that was lost recently:

I received a UCL lens meant to be used on the Solarforce heads that almost fits my G2X Pro perfectly. It's a hair thinner than the stock Lexan lens that I removed and about the same diameter. It was purchased from Flashlight Lens and is the 26.8mm X 1.85mm size. To make it a rattle-free fit, I just tightened the bezel ring down really tightly.


----------



## Tommygun45

My 6Px had the bump mode changing issue. I had sent it into SF hoping that the one they sent back will be better. I don't have very high expectations though. It is somewhat odd though. I haven't gotten the light back yet and I sent it out the 18th of last month. They must be a little backed up. I called with an issue with an E2D tailcap however and they sent me a new one in 2 days. So that's certainly not bad. Ill let everyone know about the replacement/fixed 6PX I get back hopefully soon.


----------



## mikejones99

Has anybody put a strike bezel on one yet?


----------



## HaroldB

If you "strike" someone with the Pro model, it will change from High to Low, or vise-versa. It's not designed for rough use.


----------



## garage_logician

An online retailer sent me an email indicating a big price jump on the 6PX. It is currently at $79 and I am wondering if there is any truth to this price hike. If it is just a sales gimmick then I will probably buy elsewhere.....


----------



## Meganoggin

Most retailers in the UK have already raised the prices on these models.


----------



## Monocrom

garage_logician said:


> An online retailer sent me an email indicating a big price jump on the 6PX. It is currently at $79 and I am wondering if there is any truth to this price hike. If it is just a sales gimmick then I will probably buy elsewhere.....


 
No, it's not a sales gimmick. SureFire actually delayed raising prices on these models a little while back. Now it seems they're going ahead with the idea of pricing themselves out of the entry-level market in that segment.


----------



## ElectronGuru

mikejones99 said:


> Has anybody put a strike bezel on one yet?


 
Z44 rings thread on, but the threads inside the bezel are deeper, preventing any more than about a half turn. Not enough to be secure/reliable. A new design could solve this, but sales on these models are about to slow.




garage_logician said:


> An online retailer sent me an email indicating a big price jump on the 6PX. It is currently at $79 and I am wondering if there is any truth to this price hike. If it is just a sales gimmick then I will probably buy elsewhere.....


 
No gimmick. SF is raising prices on everything in a few days. The G2X and 6PX are scheduled for larger increases.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

> Thank you for the clarification however that’s not the kinda normal I was referring to. A clicky switch that requires a precise or whatever kind of click from the user and has reported failures even within the comfort of the home will never be normal for me.


 
I had one of the bad clickies on the first G2X Pro I bought. The details posted on this thread were lost to the recent server crash. SF sent me a new tailcap, my wife now uses the light and it works fine. I have several more G2X Pro's and 6PX Pro's still in the blister pack, hope they work when I give them as gifts. I had originally thought about putting some of these lights in the cars but as Kestrel or someone else observed, old G2L's updated with generic XP-E dropins are perfect for this mission.



> I love my 6PX Pro as well as the G2X Pro which I bought early last month. Of both, I prefer the G2X Pro. Maybe it is due to the rounder body which felt better on the hand, or maybe because it is lighter? I am not sure but G2X Pro does feel good to the touch.


 
I agree, the G2X Pro feels great in the hand but I do like the fact that I can run my 6PX Pro's on AW 17670's without the battery getting stuck in the tube.



> No, it's not a sales gimmick. SureFire actually delayed raising prices on these models a little while back. Now it seems they're going ahead with the idea of pricing themselves out of the entry-level market in that segment.


 
Yep, SF had a botched price increase and retraction a few weeks ago. Confusion reigned among dealers and customers alike. The uproar and immediate backlash were reflected in angry threads here that were quickly closed. Uh, what I meant to say is that SF did a brilliant marketing test to quickly assess consumer acceptance of higher price points prior to the rollout of adjusted retail valuations.

The G2X and 6PX are indeed great lights at the original prices in my experience. Just before the CPF server crash, pictures were posted of slightly different models from Supremeco in Hong Kong with more roll resistant heads and possibly improved clickies. I was in Singapore last week and hoped to get over to Sheares to see if their stock was the 'new' variants but I ran out of steam after lunch in Chinatown and didn't make it. If I had gone to Little India for lunch I would have been a lot closer.


----------



## pjandyho

Hi Vox Clamatis,

Didn't know you were in Singapore. Hope you had a pleasant stay here. Anyway, the G2X Pro I got from Sheares accepts AW 17670 perfectly.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Hi Andy, sorry I missed you, I was rerouted through SIN on short notice while on the way to Japan. I'll give you a heads up next time I'm over that way. I always enjoy Singapore!


----------



## BIGLOU

mikejones99 said:


> Has anybody put a strike bezel on one yet?


 
GG&G TID


----------



## pjandyho

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Hi Andy, sorry I missed you, I was rerouted through SIN on short notice while on the way to Japan. I'll give you a heads up next time I'm over that way. I always enjoy Singapore!


 
Yes that would be great! Love to meet any CPFers here in my country. PM me next time you come by.

You mean you can't fit the 17670 into the G2X Pro at all? Or is it very tight? My is a little snug but a quick shake would drop the battery out.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

> You mean you can't fit the 17670 into the G2X Pro at all? Or is it very tight? My is a little snug but a quick shake would drop the battery out.


 
I'm now home but obviously still on Asia time, been up all night tinkering with lights and computers. The AW 17670 fits quite snugly in the G2X Pro. It will shake out with a little effort while cool. From past experience with one of David's Quarks, after the light has been on for a couple of minutes I'm afraid the battery will swell and bind giving intermittent operation with the single spring setup. I've got the light running on a couple of RCR123's which fit with no problem.


----------



## pjandyho

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I'm now home but obviously still on Asia time, been up all night tinkering with lights and computers. The AW 17670 fits quite snugly in the G2X Pro. It will shake out with a little effort while cool. From past experience with one of David's Quarks, after the light has been on for a couple of minutes I'm afraid the battery will swell and bind giving intermittent operation with the single spring setup. I've got the light running on a couple of RCR123's which fit with no problem.


 
I did try running the lights on two AW RCRs and even though they worked, I am not too comfortable running them for prolonged period since the voltage is higher than what was originally rated for use by Surefire. Thankfully I am able to run them off AW 17670.


----------



## Badka2ma

Got my 6PX Pro today!

It puts a very usable beam of light just like the G2X Tactical, and you have the Surefire warranty to make you feel good. It's too bad my clicky switch sucks balls...

It is hyper sensitive, when you double click through the low level to get to the high level it goes right back into low. It's all over the place. I have several clicky switches, Z57's, Z59's, McClicky's, and it just plain sucks. Surefire has an incoming call!

edit: I called Surefire and they gave me an RMA#. I tried a Z59 on the 6PX Pro and it took care of the problem so it looks like it's a SF clicky issue. They wanted the whole light back though.


----------



## WebHobbit

WOW I'm glad I got my 6PX Pro when I did! SureFire has the new prices posted on their site now:

$95.00-$115.00!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pjandyho

And I won't be buying anymore G2X and 6PX Pro now that the prices are up. Good luck SF.


----------



## elumen8

I have three G2X Pros and several G2s...I'm a big nitrolon fan. If I need anymore nitrolon lights, I'll just have to pay the higher price...C'est la vie.

JB


----------



## Monocrom

pjandyho said:


> And I won't be buying anymore G2X and 6PX Pro now that the prices are up. Good luck SF.


 
You're likely not the only one who feels that way. I will admit to being extremely happy that I bought all of the SureFire models I wanted to own since around the last SF price-hike. The new, slippery, designs don't appeal to me. 

It's odd . . . SureFire seems to be following the history of Rolex from a few decades ago. At one point, British divers were actually issued Rolex watches. Folks who weren't wealthy as Hell wore Rolex watches. Hold onto those SureFires that you already own. One day, a future flashaholic yet to be born will be amazed that you own something on the price-level of a SureFire.


----------



## pjandyho

Monocrom said:


> Hold onto those SureFires that you already own. One day, a future flashaholic yet to be born will be amazed that you own something on the price-level of a SureFire.


 
LOL Monocrom! That was what I was thinking too!


----------



## angelofwar

elumen8 said:


> I have three G2X Pros and several G2s...I'm a big nitrolon fan. If I need anymore nitrolon lights, I'll just have to pay the higher price...C'est la vie.
> 
> JB



Lucky for me, AAFES doesn't have to follow the sale rules from SF (being partially a federal entity in a sense), so I can still get them at the old prices for awhile, until AAFES catches up (which takes them a while, sometimes).


----------



## Illumination

Stupid question on my part: what's the best way to open the new packaging without killing and mutilating it, and in the process cutting up the manual inside


----------



## Xacto

elumen8 said:


> I have three G2X Pros and several G2s...I'm a big nitrolon fan. If I need anymore nitrolon lights, I'll just have to pay the higher price...C'est la vie.
> 
> JB



What about the "old" style lights like the Surefire 6P incan or the G2incan - did they go up in price too? I can not remember their prices before april 1st, so checking the SF website did not help me much.

Thanks
Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## ProofTech

The 6P in black and the G2 in all colors did go up in price. A black 6P used to cost $62 and the G2 was $39.

With that said, let’s try not to get too far off topic with the talk of price increases.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

> It is hyper sensitive, when you double click through the low level to get to the high level it goes right back into low. It's all over the place. I have several clicky switches, Z57's, Z59's, McClicky's, and it just plain sucks. Surefire has an incoming call!
> 
> edit: I called Surefire and they gave me an RMA#. I tried a Z59 on the 6PX Pro and it took care of the problem so it looks like it's a SF clicky issue. They wanted the whole light back though.


 
I went through the same bad clickie drill with a G2X Pro, my posts about it on this thread were lost to the server crash. The service rep wanted me to send the light, I convinced him to send me a new tailcap instead.

There was speculation here and elsewhere that a production update might fix the reported tailcap and bump mode problems. I notice that my latest shipment of G2X Pro's have 'Rev. B' on the lower right hand corner on the back of the blister pack card. A 6PX Pro from the same shipment says 'Rev. A' in the same place. I didn't think to save the packaging from my first G2X Pro's for comparison.


----------



## Monocrom

Illumination said:


> Stupid question on my part: what's the best way to open the new packaging without killing and mutilating it, and in the process cutting up the manual inside


 
SureFire models now generally come in boxes. If you mean the old blister packs that they all used to come in, turn the blister pack around, and on the very bottom there should be a piece of clear tape. Just cut the tape with a thin blade. You then simply raise the back panel up and the warranty card and manual come right out.


----------



## Retinator

Ahhhh man, so it's really that easy?

Here I am hacking with a SAK and trying not to slip & butcher myself.

At least my E2DL was boxed up, much nicer.

That plastic is TOUGH stuff. Very thick.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

> SureFire models now generally come in boxes.


 
Uh, look at the title of this thread. Have you bought one of these models lately? These lights come in blister packs where I live as do other less expensive SF lights like the E1B and 6PL.

Perhaps they do come in boxes where you live, I'm not doubting your word.


----------



## Monocrom

Retinator said:


> Ahhhh man, so it's really that easy?



You still have to cut into the plastic to get the light out. But no need to cut anything other than the thin piece of tape for getting to the manual and warranty card.


----------



## Illumination

I was looking at the light before I left to visit relatives for the weekend. My old SFs came in boxes, more recent ones in a card wrapped snap open pack that could be easily opened or closed, but these new ones look like hermetically sealed blister packs with no apparent way to open. I was thinking of either using a pair of shears to cut around the border or a razor to cut open the plastic. Will probably go with the former and stay close to the edge to avoid cutting the manual inside. Excited to get them out... No time to do so before I left.


----------



## Badka2ma

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I went through the same bad clickie drill with a G2X Pro, my posts about it on this thread were lost to the server crash. The service rep wanted me to send the light, I convinced him to send me a new tailcap instead.
> 
> There was speculation here and elsewhere that a production update might fix the reported tailcap and bump mode problems. I notice that my latest shipment of G2X Pro's have 'Rev. B' on the lower right hand corner on the back of the blister pack card. A 6PX Pro from the same shipment says 'Rev. A' in the same place. I didn't think to save the packaging from my first G2X Pro's for comparison.


 
Yeah, I ended up calling them back and telling them I just wanted the clicky switch sent after my z59 worked perfectly on it, they did it. I've got a new clicky coming.

I threw the sensitive clicky on my 6PX Tactical version and it works ok with just on/off duties so I'll leave it on that one for now.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

> You still have to cut into the plastic to get the light out. But no need to cut anything other than the thin piece of tape for getting to the manual and warranty card.


 
That's how the old SF blister packs worked but the new ones are, shall we say, more challenging.:huh:

Maybe the new tougher packaging is to discourage inventory shrinkage in urban retail environments or something. I've only seen it so far on the less expensive SF lights like the 6PX and G2X.


----------



## DRoc

Prices definitely went up...
Anyone notice a difference in throw when comparing G2X Pro and 6PX Pro? I bought two 6PX Pro models when they first came out and have found that those had a tighter hotspot and more throw than a G2X Pro that I recently purchased. Bezel is also a tad deeper recessed into the bezel on the G2X Pro model.


----------



## pjandyho

I however get a tighter beam with the G2X Pro than the 6PX Pro. Same goes to a friend of mine.


----------



## RedForest UK

But the heads are the same surely? The markings distinguish between Pro and Tactical model's heads, but I was under the impression that they are exactly the same on the inside whether it is eventually stuck on an Aluminium or Nitrolon body.


----------



## pjandyho

RedForest UK said:


> But the heads are the same surely? The markings distinguish between Pro and Tactical model's heads, but I was under the impression that they are exactly the same on the inside whether it is eventually stuck on an Aluminium or Nitrolon body.


 
It's just a matter of tolerance in placing the reflector in there I believe. I also believe it defers from batch to batch of even the same model.


----------



## Mikellen

I'm not sure where to ask this question but how does the G2L with KX4 compare to the G2X? 
According to the Surefire website the KX4 is rated at 120 lumens for tactical runtime of 2 hours
while the G2X is rated at 200 lumens for the same runtime. Does the G2X use a more efficient LED?
Has anyone compared to two to see if the G2X is noticeably brighter?

Thanks.


----------



## lpd226

kyhunter1 said:


> Surefire made in China? very doubtful. They have a company legacy of "made in USA". I think SF is trying to reach more of the masses now because of rising competition from companies like 4Sevens and several others. If the prices on these new lights are for real, and the specs are accurate, they should be very popular. Im interested.



I whole heartedly agree with this. After seeing the quality of a 4sevens, jetbeam and fenix at the prices they sell their lights I knew it would only be a matter of time before surfire had to start being competitive in pricing.


----------



## lpd226

Monocrom said:


> I'm not sure if cheap is the right term. $55 for the least expensive version isn't really what you'd call "cheap."



ummmm I don't know what surefire lights you've been looking at but $55 is an excellent price if it lives up to surefire's standards.


----------



## WebHobbit

lpd226 - hate to break it to you but on April 1st they JACKED the prices WAY up on the whole line. Were talkin' nearly DOUBLE:

$95.00 for the G2X


----------



## Mikellen

lpd226 said:


> ummmm I don't know what surefire lights you've been looking at but $55 is an excellent price if it lives up to surefire's standards.



$55.00 is an excellent price but too bad they're $95.00 now.

EDIT: oops... weHobbit beat me to it.


----------



## lpd226

Yep realized that after posting which means I don't feel an undying need to get one now. I'll stick with my 4sevens, jetbeams and fenix. When it comes down to it you just get more for the $$.


----------



## Monocrom

One thing is definite with the recent price increase on their G2X models. SureFire priced themselves right out of the entry-level range of quality flashlights. Many folks who would have tried a G2X as their first SureFire are now indeed likely to look elsewhere.


----------



## WebHobbit

Which is a REAL shame. I just recently put together my first Malkoff M61 based 6P & my 6PX Pro compared VERY WELL to the Malkoff's 260 OTF lumens. It really is true that SureFire under-rates their lumens. The 200 lumens of the 6PX/G2X line is probably similar to other companies 230-250 neighborhood.


----------



## w0lfATTACK

WebHobbit said:


> lpd226 - hate to break it to you but on April 1st they JACKED the prices WAY up on the whole line. Were talkin' nearly DOUBLE:
> 
> $95.00 for the G2X


 
Hi guys, new to the forum.

_*line removed by Greta - Please read Rules and FAQs regarding 'advertising' for dealers*_

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone knew what would happen if I plugged three CR123A's into this light (if I got a one-cell battery extender). Will the light burn out or something?

Secondly, does anyone know if one cell tube extenders are even available? I'm having trouble finding any so I'm beginning to think they're not sold and for a reason.

I'm not talking about the rechargeable battery extenders. Apparently those add a 1 1/2 battery cell length.


----------



## seattlite

Will RCR123(3.7V) work in these things?


----------



## Mikellen

Anyone know if the LED in the 6PX can safely operate with 3 cells if used with a cell extender?

Also my G2X won't fit a 17670 battery, will the 6PX be able to fit a 17670?

Thanks.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

> Also my G2X won't fit a 17670 battery, will the 6PX be able to fit a 17670?


 
My 6PX's take a 17670 just fine, some folks have had luck with the G2X by removing the silver label on an AW 17670 but the fit is too snug for my tastes.


----------



## bondr006

seattlite said:


> Will RCR123(3.7V) work in these things?



I would like to know this also.


----------



## bondr006

Anyone? 19 pages and no one following this anymore? I have a G2X Pro coming and would like to know if protected AW123's will work in it. I have a G2 that I ran a 2 level Wolfeyes Q5 6V drop-in in for almost 2 years on protected AW123's with no problem. I am hoping that will be the case with this. 19 pages. Someone here has to have experience with this.


----------



## brucejiang

To me, too ugly


----------



## bondr006

brucejiang said:


> To me, too ugly



美是旁观者的眼睛我的朋友 = Beauty is in the eye of the beholder my friend.


----------



## herosemblem

I have both the G2X Pro and 6PX Pro.
G2X Pro is better for me. I like the lighter weight ("the bigger you are, the harder you fall...and dent yourself" applies here). The Nitrolon doesn't scratch or dent _in the way _that the metal does. I have a V70 speed holster, which chews up the 6PX. The holster has no marring effect on the G2X. 
The 6PX, being heavier, should serve as a better striking instrument if I need to crack walnuts, so there is one benefit. Other than that, it seems the only reasons to prefer the 6P-style over the G2 style is because you simply like metal over plastic, and you can crack nuts easier? 

Oh, one other thing. This is probably unrelated to the G2X or the 6PX, but my G2X has a creamy white tint; the latter has a disgusting green tint. :green:


----------



## pjandyho

bondr006,

I have tried running both on AW16340 with no problems but it is only for a short while. Since both my 6PX and G2X Pro takes AW17670 perfectly, I see no reason to use 16340, especially since I may be running them out of the tested voltage range.

herosemblem,

Both my lights have perfectly white and creamy beam. And like you, I too prefer G2X Pro. It felt better on my hand.


----------



## Mikellen

It seems from some posts in this thread that the Pro versions will fit a 17670 battery o.k.
I have a G2X tactical and the body tube is too small to fit a 17670 battery even without a label.
Is it possible that the dimensions of the Pro model body tubes are constructed a little larger than the tactical models?
Could the construction process be not so precise thereby allowing tiny variances between each body tube?


----------



## pjandyho

My guess is that the batteries themselves may not be of a precise diameter. Some of my AW17670 fit nicely while a couple was pretty snug, so much so I have to slap the light on my hand to fling the battery out.


----------



## Mikellen

My G2X tactical body tube is so narrow that I can't even get the 17670 to partially fit in. 
I just purchased (haven't received yet) a G2X Pro and hopefully that one will accommodate a 17670.


----------



## bmcgators98

pjandyho said:


> My guess is that the batteries themselves may not be of a precise diameter. Some of my AW17670 fit nicely while a couple was pretty snug, so much so I have to slap the light on my hand to fling the battery out.


 
I think that this is the case. I have a few 17670 that fit in standard CR123 tubes and some that do not.


----------



## nixdorf

Hi guys, I'm new here. Thanks to this forum and I bought my 6PX Pro, lol.

Am looking for rechargeable batteries for my 6PX pro. I see you guys referring to the 17670, does it means this: http://www.lighthound.com/AW-17670-Protected-Rechargeable-Lithium-Battery_p_101.html

Will the 17670 perform better than this: http://www.batteryjunction.com/4parc390reli.html

I see most of the RCR has higher voltage but Tenergy one has 3V, which is same like the SureFire normal battery. Anyone try this Tenergy RCR before? What do you think about that?

Which ons is better? 17670 or the Tenergy one? If you have any better than this, please intro me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mikellen

nixdorf said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here. Thanks to this forum and I bought my 6PX Pro, lol.
> 
> Am looking for rechargeable batteries for my 6PX pro. I see you guys referring to the 17670, does it means this: http://www.lighthound.com/AW-17670-Protected-Rechargeable-Lithium-Battery_p_101.html
> 
> Will the 17670 perform better than this: http://www.batteryjunction.com/4parc390reli.html
> 
> I see most of the RCR has higher voltage but Tenergy one has 3V, which is same like the SureFire normal battery. Anyone try this Tenergy RCR before? What do you think about that?
> 
> Which ons is better? 17670 or the Tenergy one? If you have any better than this, please intro me.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
I just purchased G2X tactical and G2X pro and neither fit my 17670 battery. The battery doesn't have a label on it either.
I don't know if the diameter of the opening in the 6PX pro is larger than the G2X model though. I don't know why it would be. I guess what I'm trying to say is that a 17670 battery may or may not fit in your 6PX pro.


----------



## CAMVDCS

I have a G2, G2X PRO, and 6PX. I've been using CR123A batteries but I'm interested in going the rechargable route. I would use the rechargable in the flashlight and carry CR123A primaries just in case I needed them. This discussion about the 17670 battery has peeked my interest. I would be interested in buying some AW 17670s. Seems weird that some 17670 will fit and some won't fit the Surefires. Is it because of a certain brand of 17670 batteries that will not fit? Is it because the size of the 17670 varies even within the same manufacturer? Could it be that Surefire has some play in the size of the battery tube for their flashlights? Also, will Surefire void the warranty (lifetime) if something happens to the flashlight as a result of running the 17670s?


----------



## Monocrom

CAMVDCS said:


> . . . Also, will Surefire void the warranty (lifetime) if something happens to the flashlight as a result of running the 17670s?


 
Well, that's one question I can answer with a great deal of certainty . . . Yes.

SureFire strongly discourages the use of anything but lithium primaries, specifically their's, in their lights. If anything goes wrong, and the rechargeable cell gets stuck in the light; they won't warranty it if you send it in to get fixed.


----------



## herosemblem

Does anyone personally own a green-tinted on high mode G2X/6PXPro?


----------



## nixdorf

@Mikellen 
Thanks for your info. Have you try any RCR123 battery? Do you think the voltage will spoil the LED ?

@CAMVDCS 
If you have tried it, do keep us update. I would like to know more about it


----------



## rds

*6px tactical*

Last night I bored out my 6px to accept an 18650 cell and it works like a charm :devil:


----------



## bmcgators98

*Re: 6px tactical*

Just got my G2X today. Purchased it as a general utility light. I have two 17670, both AW, one fits one does not. Can I expect an increase in runtime on the single RCR 17670 vs two surefire primaries?


----------



## SuperTrouper

*Re: 6px tactical*



bmcgators98 said:


> Just got my G2X today. Purchased it as a general utility light. I have two 17670, both AW, one fits one does not. Can I expect an increase in runtime on the single RCR 17670 vs two surefire primaries?


 
I imagine it'd be quite the opposite, you'd see shorter runtime on a 17670, but they are rechargeable!


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: 6px tactical*



SuperTrouper said:


> I imagine it'd be quite the opposite, you'd see shorter runtime on a 17670, but they are rechargeable!


 
Correct! Shorter runtimes - just, but free lumens.


----------



## nixdorf

*Re: 6px tactical*

Ok, so the 17670 is better than the Tenergy RCR123A 3V 900mAh and any other RCR? I'm going to get one soon then.


----------



## SuperTrouper

*Re: 6px tactical*



Meganoggin said:


> Correct! Shorter runtimes - just, but free lumens.


 
Free if you charge your li-ion batteries at work maybe....


----------



## carrot

*Re: 6px tactical*



SuperTrouper said:


> Free if you charge your li-ion batteries at work maybe....


 
And you don't?


----------



## herosemblem

*Re: 6px tactical*

Where can I find a pocket clip for a G2X Pro or 6PX Pro?
I'd like to EDC mine, which necessitates having a pocket clip.

Due diligence_ already taken_ RE: CPF google search function & standard Google searching. No *reliable* results/leads. Thank you.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: 6px tactical*



herosemblem said:


> Where can I find a pocket clip for a G2X Pro or 6PX Pro?
> I'd like to EDC mine, which necessitates having a pocket clip.
> 
> Due diligence_ already taken_ RE: CPF google search function & standard Google searching. No *reliable* results/leads. Thank you.


 
With SureFire's G2 and 6P models, a Novatac clip and a 5/16 O-ring was a great solution for clip-carrying those lights. Unscrew tailcap, slide the clip down, O-ring over the clip, screw tailcap back on. (Some preferred placing the O-ring under the clip.) 

I recommend using thicker, plumbing, 5/16 O-ring. Got mine in an assortment pack at Wal-Mart. 

Not 100% sure this will work on G2X or 6PX. But I doubt the dimensions of the body and tailcap are different compared to the older models. Lighthound.com was a great place to pick up spare Novatac clips. They likely still sell them.


----------



## WebHobbit

*Re: 6px tactical*

I used this one:

http://www.oveready.com/hds/ra-flas...steel-pocket-clip-silver/black-/prod_112.html

and a tail cap O-Ring


----------



## herosemblem

*Re: 6px tactical*

Thanks for the pocket clip ideas, gents .


----------



## SonicDust187

Just received my Surefire 6PX Tac. Loving it! Already looking into tailcap and battery mods.


----------



## KDOG3

Hey guys, I'm posting from a rooted Nook Color here and it would be a nightmare for me to try to go back through all these pages so forgive me if I'm asking a redundant question. Do the 17670s provide the full output?


----------



## SgtCuts

Hey guys I just received the new Surefire product catalog and noticed they are introducing a 6PX Defender sometime this year anyone know if the emitter is the same or if there are any differences besides the crenulated bezel?


----------



## CheepSteal

It looks to be the same as the other X series, with only one high mode like the Tactical models. Has a clicky though. I want one!


----------



## SgtCuts

Good im excited to hear that it has a clicky I also want one now!


----------



## Cole07

Are there any beamshot comparsions of a G2X/6PX versus a Quark 123^2 or Malkoff M61/M61L? I want to find out if these Surefires are competitive in today's 2xCR123 market, I just cannot seem to find them. I can't even find a regular review using the search bar. Can someone point me out in the right direction of a review? I just purchased mine and am loving it. The beam is absolutely flawless and the tint is pure cool white.


----------



## CheepSteal

That's good to hear that yours has a nice beam, just bought mine and anxiously waiting for the mail.. I haven't seen many detailed reviews for the X series either, seems to me like a great opportunity to compare Surefire to the other market options. I just wish the price didn't inflate so much  I probably would've bought two..


----------



## Toons

KDOG3 said:


> Hey guys, I'm posting from a rooted Nook Color here and it would be a nightmare for me to try to go back through all these pages so forgive me if I'm asking a redundant question. Do the 17670s provide the full output?



*YES!* G2X Pro anyway.... :thumbsup:


----------



## CheepSteal

Toons said:


> *YES!* G2X Pro anyway.... :thumbsup:


 If i may ask, how snug of a fit is your 17760 in the G2X pro? Also what brand is the cell?
Cheers mate


----------



## flashnight

Just to chime in- I have the 6PX Pro and like it more after having used it a few months than I did when I first recieved it as a gift. The tint on mine is definitly on the warm side and it is sized prefectly for 17670. I actually just tried one out tonight, trustfire 17670, and it seemed about as bright as with two primaries. Mine will do the mode change on two cr123's if I hit it on right spot. However, I can not get it to change modes by hitting it when running the single cell 17670. Also I compared it side by side with a brand new 6PL and what a difference. The 6PX has such a nicer, brighter beam, nice clicky switch with lock out and perfect amount of space for laynard ring. The only negative I can find is its lack of lego-ability with led drop ins. But thats why I have a C2 and 6P


----------



## Coolhand68

Cole07 said:


> Are there any beamshot comparsions of a G2X/6PX versus a Quark 123^2 or Malkoff M61/M61L? I want to find out if these Surefires are competitive in today's 2xCR123 market, I just cannot seem to find them. I can't even find a regular review using the search bar. Can someone point me out in the right direction of a review? I just purchased mine and am loving it. The beam is absolutely flawless and the tint is pure cool white.



When comparing the beamshot of my 6PX Pro to the E2DL, LX2, and Malkoff M60/M61 against a white wall, the 6PX has a narrower/smaller hot spot and nearly as much flood as the other two Surefires. Probably close to half the diameter. Outdoors, the throw is about equal, but the E2DL, LX2, and Malkoffs are noticeably brighter in terms of flood and getting a little more throw.


----------



## Toons

CheepSteal said:


> If i may ask, how snug of a fit is your 17760 in the G2X pro? Also what brand is the cell?
> Cheers mate


 This one is Ultrafire LC17670 1800 mAh and it is snug but still drops out without having to shake the light. You did not ask but for other readers the beam is as described by previous posters. Nice diffused hotspot smoothly transitioning to an even spill. It does not throw as far as Surefire lights with the Tiros optic such as the E2L or L1. It is impressively bright on the high setting however and all I have run it on so far is the 17670. Definitely a best bang for the buck in a Surefire light. :thumbsup:


----------



## SonicDust187

Can someone tell me which clickie tailcaps work with SF 6PX Tac? I know that Z59 works.


----------



## CheepSteal

Toons, thanks for the reply! I'll be sure to try the Ultrafire 17760 when I get my G2X Pro. Looking forward to getting it, damn that slow international mail!


----------



## ZUbGilcPpm

Quick Review: FM34 beam diffuser

I took a gamble when I ordered my 6PX Pro, I added a beam diffuser made by Surefire.

-I prefer a wider beam for night trail running
-I usually will custom cut some holographic film and press-fit to a flashlight lens


What I like about the FM34

-Good beam angle
-no hot spots
-no light leakage
-can flip the diffuser up and out of the way
-great quality, attention to bullet proof design

What I don't like about the F34

-adds extra bulk to flashlight, making it un-pocketable
-I would like a glass lens for protection (instead of plastic)


Overall, great addition, I will always buy one of these for my 1.25" bezel lights!


----------



## Size15's

Ah the age-old compromise: scratchable but shatter-proof vs lead-scratchable but shatterable...
There are also weight considerations and the not insignificant issue of transmissivity and the associated durability of coatings such as anti-reflection coatings...

Chemically or mechanically frosting glass weakens it. Milking it may not provide the complete non-imaging diffusion required.


----------



## sleep creeper

*Surefire 6px Pro*

Hey guys im looking into buying a 6px pro but just confused about the tactical runtime...on the packages im seeing it says 2.5 hours in 200 but on surefire's website it states 2.0 hours???? need clarification thank you...


----------



## pjandyho

*Re: Surefire 6px Pro*

I haven't done a runtime test as I am without an integrating sphere but you would most likely get 200 lumen up till 2 hrs and later diminishing down to 60 lumen at 2 1/2 hrs. Anything 60 lumen and above are considered tactical brightness by Surefire.


----------



## sleep creeper

*Re: Surefire 6px Pro*

How do you compare it to the z2s like with throw? and beam tint? and thank you for your quick responses again...


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: Surefire 6px Pro*

Runtime (by FL1 standards) is when the light reaches 10% (IIRC...amybe 20%???) of starting lumen out-put. "Tactical Runtime" is is when the light drops below 50 lumens. Surefire considers "Tactical Lumens" to be 60 for incandescent and 50 for LED's (since our eye's react more to the "white" in the LED's).

Looks like it's 2 hours of tactical, and 2.5 of "useful" (on high).


----------



## herosemblem

*Re: Surefire 6px Pro*

My two G2Xp's have creamy white tint and my 6PXp has a greenish tint. 

Just a coincidence and probably has nothing to do with the fact that it is G2X vs 6PX.


----------



## pjandyho

*Re: Surefire 6px Pro*

All my Surefire, except the AZ2 and Stratum, have a creamy white tint.

I don't have a Z2S, but since the Z2S uses the same Luxeon K2 TFFC emitter as the AZ2 and Stratum, all 3 should share the same tint.


----------



## CheepSteal

*Re: Surefire 6px Pro*

Just got my G2X Pro today, smaller than I expected, it has a warmish green tint on low but a very pleasnt creamy white tint on high. The green is not unbearable though like my S2 Quark. Overall a very nice light but not the most water resistant; I found water in the threads after taking it into the shower and shaking it around.


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: Surefire 6px Pro*

YEah, the nitrolon one's aren't the best when it come's to water-proof-ness. The E-series with the Z57 clickies have shown to be the "most water resistant" to me. My lights regularly get "cleaned"...in the shower...LOL!


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Surefire 6px Pro*



CheepSteal said:


> Just got my G2X Pro today [snip] Overall a very nice light but not the most water resistant; I found water in the threads after taking it into the shower and shaking it around.


Given that the o-ring is the barrier between the outside and the inside, the TailCap threads are on the outside right? 
Its fine for the threads to get wet if the outside gets wet.


----------



## CheepSteal

*Re: Surefire 6px Pro*

Well, from my understanding, there should be no water in the threads, because the O ring is before it; water should stop at the O ring and not ingress forward. Once the water gets through the threads, it will get into the light body itself. This happened when I placed my Fenix LD20 in a bottle of water and water creeped past the O ring and through the threads, and then into the head/reflector. (Faulty light)



> YEah, the nitrolon one's aren't the best when it come's to water-proof-ness. The E-series with the Z57 clickies have shown to be the "most water resistant" to me. My lights regularly get "cleaned"...in the shower...LOL!


Lol, I do that too, good test for most lights for water resistance also. What you said about the E series being the most water proof just makes me want an E2DL even more!


----------



## pjandyho

*Re: Surefire 6px Pro*

There have been some reports of water ingression on the E2DL. The weak link is in the tail cap.


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: Surefire 6px Pro*



pjandyho said:


> There have been some reports of water ingression on the E2DL. The weak link is in the tail cap.



True...but I still hold firm to the E-Series being the most "water-proof" of the lot...even though the millenium series come stock with double O-rings. While the tail-caps may be the weakest link, they're still a good bit more waterproof than the L, C/P, and definitely the G-Series...from my experience (and what I've read).


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Surefire 6px Pro*

5/16 plumbing O-ring (thicker than usual) from Wal-Mart. Package of assorted O-rings, .99 cents.

Remove tailcap on G2, insert new O-ring. Replace tailcap. Problem solved. And you get rid of the ugly gap too.


----------



## herosemblem

*Re: Surefire 6px Pro*

Thanks for the tip, Monocrom. 
Q1: Do I find those o-rings in the fishing or perhaps duct tape section? 
Q2: With the thicker o-ring, does it become harder to 1-hand twist the G2(X)'s tailcap on & off? 



Monocrom said:


> 5/16 plumbing O-ring (thicker than usual) from Wal-Mart. Package of assorted O-rings, .99 cents.
> 
> Remove tailcap on G2, insert new O-ring. Replace tailcap. Problem solved. And you get rid of the ugly gap too.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Surefire 6px Pro*



herosemblem said:


> Thanks for the tip, Monocrom.
> Q1: Do I find those o-rings in the fishing or perhaps duct tape section?
> Q2: With the thicker o-ring, does it become harder to 1-hand twist the G2(X)'s tailcap on & off?


 
A1: Plumbing section.
A2: Yes, you get a bit more resistance. If that's something you do often with your G2, might want to skip that tiny modification.


----------



## CheepSteal

I've been banging my G2X Pro around and I've noticed that it changes modes quite readily when hit or dropped, is this normal? 
Does anyone know how that actually happens circuit-wise? I wanna know if this is going to develop into a problem into the future.


----------



## angelofwar

CheepSteal said:


> I've been banging my G2X Pro around and I've noticed that it changes modes quite readily when hit or dropped, is this normal?
> Does anyone know how that actually happens circuit-wise? I wanna know if this is going to develop into a problem into the future.



From what I gathered, reading the threads, it's a contact issue with the spring (not stiff/long enough). You can try to extend the spring a little (carefully "stretch" it with some needle nose pliers), and that should fix the problem.


----------



## CheepSteal

Thanks alot for the tip, worked pretty well, still changes modes when i drop it bezel down or tailcap down, but horizontal drops are fixed. 
Cheers!


----------



## pjandyho

Don't bother fixing it. Call Surefire for a replacement tail cap. I did and they ship one to me in Singapore within less than two weeks.


----------



## CheepSteal

Hey, I have never had to deal with SF CS before, do I need any information/warranty card? I bought it second hand from a CPF'er with no packaging or papers.


----------



## angelofwar

Glad it worked for ya cheap steel...as far as getting a replacement tail-cap, just give them a call, they'll ask for your addy, and you'll have a new TC in about 3-4 days.


----------



## pjandyho

CheepSteal said:


> Hey, I have never had to deal with SF CS before, do I need any information/warranty card? I bought it second hand from a CPF'er with no packaging or papers.


 
There's no need for receipt or warranty registration. SF is cool about their warranty replacement. I guess one of the reason they don't ask for a receipt is due to the fact that they offer a lifetime warranty? Not sure about that but it's just my guess.


----------



## CheepSteal

Thanks alot for the help, guys! Appreciate it. Will give them a call soon.


----------



## herosemblem

pjandyho said:


> Don't bother fixing it. Call Surefire for a replacement tail cap. I did and they ship one to me in Singapore within less than two weeks.


 
This sounds way too easy and uncomplicated-- That you, and hundreds of others in here have received supposedly-simple instant-replacement service from Surefire.
Is this true? Did you have to dig out your receipts and proofs-of-purchase and dance around different phone lines before finally being shipped the replacement part? If what you claim is true, then I will contact SF right now about my G2X Pro, which changes modes when it receives a mild thump. Or...will I have to argue with the technician for 15 minutes (they claim that this defect is actually just part of "normal operation" or "not a real issue of concern")? 

I ask this question because Oakley (sunglasses) used to have this same no-hassle policy, but they stopped doing that because sending out free replacement parts to customers and pretender-customers was running them out of business. Obviously, now the customer has to dance around a bit with RMA's, receipts, 1st-sending-in-the-broken-part-for-evaluation...etc.


----------



## angelofwar

This is true with SF 90% of the time...I always had no-hassle, no questions asked, replacement parts sent. On the more expensive parts, they may ask you to send it in. Or even the smaller parts sometimes, if they think it may be a design flaw, they want to evaluate the faulty part so they can make a permanent fix to the line-up, and not just swap out your part with another deffective part. There excellent CS comes with the high price of the light.

If you by chance get an uncooperative one, call back and talk to a different CS...but all the ones I've dealt with have been real friendly and professional. Yes, EXCELLENT CS still does exist (hard to believe, I know).


----------



## Monocrom

When dealing with SureFire . . .

*Call them on the phone!*

Seriously, don't even waste your time with an email. Many of the complaints about SF customer service can be summed up with the following phrase: "I sent them an email, and no one responded."


----------



## pjandyho

Herosemblem,

Yes it is true. All I did was send them an email and they responded by asking me for a shipping address. That simple. No other questions asked. Gave them my address on a reply email and they said it's being taken care of and that a tail cap would be shipped immediately. In less than two weeks I received the replacement.



Monocrom said:


> When dealing with SureFire . . .
> 
> *Call them on the phone!*
> 
> Seriously, don't even waste your time with an email. Many of the complaints about SF customer service can be summed up with the following phrase: "I sent them an email, and no one responded."


 
This used to be true some time back but about two years ago their email response has been quite immediate if I should say. Do note that I am in a different time zone so I wasn't expecting to get an instant response, but I realized that the few times I emailed them they usually reply by night, which is about the time SF start work in the US. I could only say I am amazed how much they have changed.


----------



## Monocrom

That's small miracle right there!

Now if they'd just release new models on time . . .


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

> Is this true? Did you have to dig out your receipts and proofs-of-purchase and dance around different phone lines before finally being shipped the replacement part? If what you claim is true, then I will contact SF right now about my G2X Pro, which changes modes when it receives a mild thump.


 
When I called SF last year about my faulty 6PX/G2X tailcap, they wanted me to send the whole light for repair. I talked them into sending a replacement tailcap instead. The mode bump issue seems to be common and possibly unrelated to the tailcap switch problems except by the force of the tailcap spring pushing the battery up to the non spring loaded positive contact.


----------



## CheepSteal

Just a thought, if you used a magnetic spacer like the ones used for charging li-ion cells, would this compensate for the shorter factory spring? Will the magnetic spacer stick to the head contact and make it very hard to remove?


----------



## ctownstud00

nixdorf said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here. Thanks to this forum and I bought my 6PX Pro, lol.
> 
> Am looking for rechargeable batteries for my 6PX pro. I see you guys referring to the 17670, does it means this: http://www.lighthound.com/AW-17670-Protected-Rechargeable-Lithium-Battery_p_101.html
> 
> Will the 17670 perform better than this: http://www.batteryjunction.com/4parc390reli.html
> 
> I see most of the RCR has higher voltage but Tenergy one has 3V, which is same like the SureFire normal battery. Anyone try this Tenergy RCR before? What do you think about that?
> 
> Which ons is better? 17670 or the Tenergy one? If you have any better than this, please intro me.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
It was my understanding that the LED "bulb" in these lights could not handle more than 6v, or they could burn up. Is it safe to use 2x 3.7v rechargeable CR123A's?


----------



## ctownstud00

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> When I called SF last year about my faulty 6PX/G2X tailcap, they wanted me to send the whole light for repair. I talked them into sending a replacement tailcap instead. The mode bump issue seems to be common and possibly unrelated to the tailcap switch problems except by the force of the tailcap spring pushing the battery up to the non spring loaded positive contact.



So, did the new tailcap fix the problem? When you bump the light, does it still switch to high power?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

> It was my understanding that the LED "bulb" in these lights could not handle more than 6v, or they could burn up. Is it safe to use 2x 3.7v rechargeable CR123A's?


 
They work fine in my experience with several G2X's and 6PX's.


----------



## CheepSteal

Does anyone know if the bezel removal tool used for Surefire 6P will work for the G2X bezel? My lens has been scratched up to the point where it's causing artifacts in my beam. I want to replace it with a UCL lens. Does anybody also know the exact dimensions for the G2X lens? 
Cheers.


----------



## houtex

If it uses the same bezel/lens combo as the g2zx then a UCL will fit. I just let it sit bezel down in hot water for a couple of minutes and with a mouse pad the bezel came off. Know that the bezel and the lens are one unit. The UCL is thinner than the surefire combo but I had a thin flat oring hanging around that firt perfect.


----------



## CheepSteal

houtex said:


> If it uses the same bezel/lens combo as the g2zx then a UCL will fit. I just let it sit bezel down in hot water for a couple of minutes and with a mouse pad the bezel came off. Know that the bezel and the lens are one unit. The UCL is thinner than the surefire combo but I had a thin flat oring hanging around that firt perfect.


 Thanks for the advice, but it didn't work for me. I put it in boiling water for five minutes and used an old mouse pad and tennis shoe but it wouldn't budge, I managed to rip up the mousepad though  I did it a few times again with no luck, the only thing I can think of using the bezel removal tool for the 6P (if it fits).


----------



## CheepSteal

I tried bezel removal again today using a Solarforce steel plate and after a hard boiling and a heck of a lot of wrenching, it worked! It appears that the bezel and lens are a single unit as houtex mentioned. The Solarforce lens fit but the bezel would not due to different threads. So I will be ordering a 6P aftermarket bezel and UCL lens to try to retrofit it.
On a seperate note, Surefire CS is awesome! I received the new tailcap in the mail today and it seems to be a bit different to the one I had, it is shorter with a stubbier clicky (feels more solid) and the spring is definately stronger. I still had to carefully stretch it to stop the mode shifting though.

Edit: I will add pictures up when I receive all parts and finish. I also just tried again and the UCL has a smaller diameter than the G2X bezel, so an O ring will be needed to pad it around the edges to stop it moving inside the bezel.


----------



## PCC

Interesting. The G2X Pro that I sold last year had a lens that was separate from the retaining ring. A UCL for a Solarforce, which is smaller in diameter than a UCL for a SureFire, fit just fine and is a bit thinner than the original Lexan lens so I had to screw down the retaining ring with some force.


----------



## CheepSteal

I emailed Surefire about how to replace a scratched lexan lens and they told me it is not user serviceable and would need to be sent in. Glass lens upgrade is also not availble. Seems kinda like a pain in the butt to use such an easily scratchable lens and have everyone RMA their entire light instead of making it user serviceable. I guess this is to make it more weatherproof (SF CS also mentioned light would need to be checked for weatherproofness) and robust.


----------



## carrot

CheepSteal said:


> I emailed Surefire about how to replace a scratched lexan lens and they told me it is not user serviceable and would need to be sent in. Glass lens upgrade is also not availble. Seems kinda like a pain in the butt to use such an easily scratchable lens and have everyone RMA their entire light instead of making it user serviceable. I guess this is to make it more weatherproof (SF CS also mentioned light would need to be checked for weatherproofness) and robust.


 It is user-serviceable. However, it depends on the level of technical skill of the user (there are users out there who will fudge up everything) and from a warranty standpoint it makes sense to ask the user to send in the light to ensure that the high standards are met when the light is reassembled.

You probably shouldn't really worry too much about scratched lenses. Unless the lens gets to the point where it is so scratched it seriously diminishes the light output it's really not worth fussing or even bothering about. Consider it simply a cosmetic blemish on one of the finest illumination tools being made today.


----------



## CheepSteal

carrot said:


> It is user-serviceable. However, it depends on the level of technical skill of the user (there are users out there who will fudge up everything) and from a warranty standpoint it makes sense to ask the user to send in the light to ensure that the high standards are met when the light is reassembled.
> 
> You probably shouldn't really worry too much about scratched lenses. Unless the lens gets to the point where it is so scratched it seriously diminishes the light output it's really not worth fussing or even bothering about. Consider it simply a cosmetic blemish on one of the finest illumination tools being made today.


 
Well put, made me feel better about my scratched lens


----------



## Xacto

CheepSteal said:


> [....]not user serviceable[....]


The reason why I haven't bought one of their 6PX/G2X lights and honestly do not intend to do so (except maybe the Z2X because it just looks great). I would just hate to send a light halfway across the globe just to change a lens (in case it is shattered). But then again - flashlights are just a hobby item for me, nothing that I really need in my "real" everyday life. 

And the user serviceability of the old Surefire lights is the reason why I became a Surefire fanboy.... lol

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## CheepSteal

Xacto said:


> The reason why I haven't bought one of their 6PX/G2X lights and honestly do not intend to do so (except maybe the Z2X because it just looks great). I would just hate to send a light halfway across the globe just to change a lens (in case it is shattered). But then again - flashlights are just a hobby item for me, nothing that I really need in my "real" everyday life.
> 
> And the user serviceability of the old Surefire lights is the reason why I became a Surefire fanboy.... lol
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten


I also hate to send entire lights overseas (1 to 2 week delivery one way + repair time + 1 to 2 week return shipping). It just takes wayyyyyyyyy too long when you live overseas, I'm much too impatient.


----------



## houtex




----------



## Meganoggin

^^^ wow Houtex, first one I have seen 'in the wild'. What bezel?


----------



## houtex

It's the one made by XENO. Bezel fits perfect.


----------



## CheepSteal

houtex said:


> It's the one made by XENO. Bezel fits perfect.


 I literally JUST ordered those bezels a few days ago, I am very happy and relieved to hear that it fits the threads of the G2X/G2ZX! Thanks for uploading those photos btw, first time I have also seen a modded X model.


----------



## houtex

It has a McClicky in it also. great light 200 SUREFIRE lumens.


----------



## CheepSteal

houtex, how did you manage to remove the innards of the switch? Mine has three slots that seem to need a special tool. I tried placing my spare switch in boiling water for a while and wrench it out with pliers but no dice. I ended up kind of tearing the plastic up on the inside and bending the metal retaining ring.


----------



## Lumens my eye!

Novice that I am, I will say that after owning and using the 6P and G2 for some time,The new X Pro series are a must have for me now, the default low is perfect for interior lighting with a quick second touch to reach out at a street sign or further down the trail, I'm sure many will agree. (and no I don't work for sure fire) What does surprise me though is that I'm the only one out here to have come across this side pressure switch for these lights, it makes the handling even faster and more convenient. In my world if Malkoff or Sure Fire don't offer it, I don't need it and No! I don't work for Malkoff either.Ok will someone please bring the ladder back so i can get down from this soap box? HFD! to all the Dads LMI!


----------



## houtex

CheepSteal said:


> houtex, how did you manage to remove the innards of the switch? Mine has three slots that seem to need a special tool. I tried placing my spare switch in boiling water for a while and wrench it out with pliers but no dice. I ended up kind of tearing the plastic up on the inside and bending the metal retaining ring.


 
I take a plastic container and about 8-10 oz of water and nuke that for about 3 minutes. Then just drop the part in. When it comes out it's pretty warm so use a small hand towel to hold it then use the method on Oveready's site ( for a punch I used a small screwdriver) then a pair of hearty needle nose and it comes right out. Switches are way easier than bezels.


----------



## CheepSteal

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## JohnnyLunar

I thought that I would add some comments after owning and using a Surefire G2X Pro for about 6 months, now. 

The Good: 

1. 2 good, well spaced levels of light - Low is very useful and efficient, high is extremely bright.
2. Introductory price - (This is kind of a good/bad thing, see The Bad below) I got this light back in December 2010, and it was $65. 6 months later, it is now $95.
3. Tint on high - Nice, creamy white.
4. Beam shape/quality - It's a very nice compromise of throw and spill. A bright and defined center hotspot, surrounded by a larger fuzzy hotspot, fading to a large perfect spill.

The Bad:
1. THE MODE SWITCHING PROBLEM!!! - The slightest bump on the rear of the light switches modes back and forth. I can hold the light, tail down, less than an inch off a hard surface, and gently bump it onto the surface, and it will switch modes 90% of the time. I called Surefire and spoke to someone in customer service. I explained the problem, and he asked that I send the entire light in for repair, as they have had many complaints of this problem. I asked if they could first send me a new tailcap, to see if that would fix the problem. To Surefire's credit, they agreed, and mailed me a brand new tailcap switch right away. I just received and installed the new tailcap today, and unfortunately, it did not fix the problem. The light is just as sensitive as it was with the original tailcap.
2. Lens - The plastic lens on my G2X Pro got scratched early on, very faintly, but in high mode, against a white wall, you can see every little surface scratch.
3. Tint on low - Slightly green.
4. Introductory price - When the light was $65, I thought it was a pretty good value. At the new $95 price point, I would not buy this light again.
5. Lack of part disassembly/interchangeability - I have recently gotten into the Surefire P and E series lego game, and it makes me realize how annoying it is to have a Surefire that you cannot easily take apart.
6. Tight fit for rechargeable cells - AW protected 17670 cells easily slide into my 6P lights, but they won't go all the way into the G2X Pro. If the head were removable, I would just stuff it down in there, knowing I could always force it back out from the other end.

Those are some of my thoughts after regular use for 6 months. I keep this light next to the bed, as a general purpose house light. If the power went out, I would use this light to get around a dark house, perform general lighting duties, hand over to my wife for her use, etc. I would not trust it as a tactical light, a weapon light, or a "take only 1 light with you on a long trip" light. It seems like a durable package, but the mode switching problem, and possible waterproof issues keep me from having 100% faith in it.


----------



## herosemblem

I have two G2Xp's and one 6PXp. One of the G2Xp's exhibited the bump issue, but I stretched the spring slightly (maybe 1mm), which seemed to solve the problem. I now have to drop the light off a cliff to get it to change modes via bumping. Works great.

I love these lights as much as my LX2.


----------



## angelofwar

Yep...stretching the spring will fix this on the G2X's, etc., and will also fix any "shake-light" issues (you shake the light, and it blinks on and off) on any other SF's you may have. I've noticed this mostly with using dedicated head (KL3/KL5) with RC Surefires using the B65.


----------



## JohnnyLunar

I just tried stretching the spring about 2-3mm on one of the tailcaps. Put it back on, and the problem is just as bad as before. I could send it into Surefire for repair or possible replacement, at my expense for shipping, or just live with it. I'm still not quite decided.


----------



## angelofwar

JohnnyLunar said:


> I just tried stretching the spring about 2-3mm on one of the tailcaps. Put it back on, and the problem is just as bad as before. I could send it into Surefire for repair or possible replacement, at my expense for shipping, or just live with it. I'm still not quite decided.


 
Hmmm...what brand batteries do you use?


----------



## JohnnyLunar

> Hmmm...what brand batteries do you use?



Surefire CR123A.


----------



## jdboy

Wow, wish I'd have seen this thread before trading for a G2X Tactical! I traded for this light with the sole intention of mounting it on my 590A1. I've read several posts saying it isn't weapons compatible but there isn't anything on the packaging stating this? Guess I'll mount it up and if it breaks I suppose I'll have to try out the unconditional SureFire warranty!


----------



## RIX TUX

jdboy said:


> Wow, wish I'd have seen this thread before trading for a G2X Tactical! I traded for this light with the sole intention of mounting it on my 590A1. I've read several posts saying it isn't weapons compatible but there isn't anything on the packaging stating this? Guess I'll mount it up and if it breaks I suppose I'll have to try out the unconditional SureFire warranty!



ITS ON THE BACK IN THE CORNER ON THE EDGE OF THE PACKAGE BY THE WHITE STICKER, I WAS TOLD, HOPE THAT HELPS YOU


----------



## jdboy

RIX TUX said:


> ITS ON THE BACK IN THE CORNER ON THE EDGE OF THE PACKAGE BY THE WHITE STICKER, I WAS TOLD, HOPE THAT HELPS YOU


 
Thanks for the heads up, it was actually under the UPC label. Guess I'll be looking to sell or trade this one off.


----------



## tomp

Guys, after reading about the G2X Pro having a bump switch-mode issue, I was curious if the 6PX Pro had the same problem. Well, I was in Bass Pro Shops tonight and asked to see both lights. I was able to bump both of them and make them toggle from low to high. This is not good as I really wanted both of these, but certainly won't be buying either now. I had previously had a problem with a G2 LED and had to return it. It would come on with any sideward pressure on the tailcap. I still have my E2DL which i love and doesn't have any problems like this. Oh well, I will wait to see if SF gets this corrected


----------



## JohnnyLunar

You know, if people are looking for a "tactical" Surefire handheld light (one that is designed to be used along side/attached to a weapon) there are tremendous deals to be had right now on discontinued Surefire C/P incandescents. I just picked up a brand-new C2 Centurion for $50. Although I love the good old Surefire P60 incandescent lamp, I'm probably going to run this light with my Malkoff M61HCRI drop-in. I'll have a rock-solid, all aluminum, single-output tactical Surefire with 200 lumens LED light. If you combined the C2 or the 6P with an inexpensive XP-G drop-in, you're still at less than the cost of a G2X. 

For $95-135, the "X" line from Surefire is not worth it, in my opinion. Especially when there are classic, aluminum, shock-resistant models out there for much less, while they last. If you don't already own a classic Surefire customizable incandescent light, now is the time to grab one!


----------



## jdboy

Very true, I own a couple 6Ps and a few A19 extensions. The reason I ended up with the G2X was because I took it in on trade. It was new in the pack and didn't figure I could go wrong with a SureFire.


----------



## JohnnyLunar

> didn't figure I could go wrong with a SureFire.



Well, it's still a decent flashlight by most standards, I just think that for a light that now sells for almost $100, they could get it to stay in the mode you want. That's really my only major complaint. I could live with the slightly green low mode tint, the plastic lens that scratches easily, and the fact that it can't be easily disassembled, if the darn thing would just not change modes by looking at it wrong!

This is Surefire's "budget" line of lights, but when the prices jumped from $65 and $79 up to $95 and $115, it stopped being a budget light. For $115, you can buy an E1e for your pocket, and a 6P Original for your bed stand or your weapon. These older models are going for ridiculous prices right now.


----------



## Roger999

tomp said:


> It would come on with any sideward pressure on the tailcap. I still have my E2DL which i love and doesn't have any problems like this.


 I have this in my G2, it goes on with side pressure at about 3/8 of a turn off constant on, and a bit with my C2 and G3 although only at like 1/8 of a turn from constant on though. I fixed that problem in my G2 by wrapping the threads in teflon tape, now it only goes on with side pressure at about 1/8 of the turn.


----------



## hiluxxulih

houtex said:


> It's the one made by XENO. Bezel fits perfect.


 Where did you get that bezel ? I want one too , also is there any such thing an extension tube available for 6PX Pro ? I like mine so far it has the bump mode issue also .


----------



## CheepSteal

Received my Xeno bezel and lens today and tried to put it on my G2X for a few hours. It won't work with the current UCL lens' I have and won't work with the O-rings or gaskets I have either. The bezel fits perfectly (thread-wise) when you screw it on without the Orings or gaskets, but both UCL lens' are too thick to allow an o-ring or gasket with the bezel screwed down fully. I measured my thinnest lens to be around ~2.04 mm. I tried to sand down a plastic gasket to accomodate it but no luck. The tightest I had it down worked OKAY, but it was extremely vulnerable to water ingress as tested in the sink by me. I believe I will need a [28.6 mm x 1.85 mm] or [28.8 mm x 1.83 mm] lens and a flat rubber O-ring to make this work.

Any suggestions to correct mistakes I made or recommend another method are welcome! 

@houtex, do you know the measurements of your UCL lens off the top of your head? Thanks.

@ hiluxxulih, the bezels can be found at the Marketplace through tactical hid I believe. Great guy and excellent service.


----------



## Whacky

Just got back into flashlights after a 2-year hiatus. Too bad about these lights... looks like they cheaped out on the manufacture, which would have been fine if they'd stuck with the original price-point. But with the extreme rise in price it appears that these lights simply aren't a good buy. $55? ok. $90? heck no. Even Rolex, which is notorious for raising prices of their watches on a whim, doesn't raise them by that high a percentage.

I ended up getting a Streamlight


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

Picked up a G2X Pro out of curiosity and right out of the package I noticed the switch or rather, the switching was off. When pressed in for momentary on, it will come on in low first, as it should, but then as I continue to press until it clicks on, it comes on in high. Sometimes if I rapidly turn it off and on, it will come on in low. I've tried beating the light on the side of my hand and it has no effect. 

Anyway - the real problem. So after trying everything from cleaning the contacts to trying different primaries, I got the bright idea to try to stick a 17670 in it. Big mistake. At first it seemed like it was going to fit, as it slid in by itself about halfway. Well... to make a long story short - instead of doing the smart thing and pulling it out once it met resistance, I decided to push it in further. Bad idea... There was about 2mm of battery sticking out of the end, to which I took needlenose pliers to - another bad idea. Protection circuit - gone. Sparks - shooting out... OK... It's stuck... fantastic... Is there any way to access the other side of the battery tube or is the head actually permanently attached? It's in the freezer in a plastic bag at the moment but I don't expect that to work too well. Anyone else have any suggestions? Getting corroded alkalines stuck seems to be a common problem, but a search for stuck LiCo cells brought me nothing... Obviously, drilling is out of the question...right?

Shao


----------



## brembo

Let it get good and cold and then hit the body of the light with a torch, al expands pretty well. Anything to solder too, to help yanking the battery out? Forgive this post if the light is poly and not al.


*edit*

Dangerous idea incoming. Fab up a barb from a nail or something fairly robust. Tie it off to something sturdy. Tie the light as well to a long cord. Hammer the barb in, drop it and yank it apart with the cord from a distance. Obviously this should be a last ditch effort.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

> Picked up a G2X Pro out of curiosity and right out of the package I noticed the switch or rather, the switching was off. When pressed in for momentary on, it will come on in low first, as it should, but then as I continue to press until it clicks on, it comes on in high. Sometimes if I rapidly turn it off and on, it will come on in low. I've tried beating the light on the side of my hand and it has no effect.


 
Looks like this switch problem is persisting. On some lights it might be the batteries rattling and the spring stretch works but on others it is definitely a problem with the plastic rotary clicking mechanism in the tailcap. I've given away several of these G2X/6PX lights, got them at the 'introductory' price with a good discount.



> 4. Introductory price - When the light was $65, I thought it was a pretty good value. At the new $95 price point, I would not buy this light again.


 
Given the recent values available on SF incandescent closeouts with LED dropins I'd have to agree.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

brembo said:


> Let it get good and cold and then hit the body of the light with a torch, al expands pretty well. Anything to solder too, to help yanking the battery out? Forgive this post if the light is poly and not al.
> 
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Dangerous idea incoming. Fab up a barb from a nail or something fairly robust. Tie it off to something sturdy. Tie the light as well to a long cord. Hammer the barb in, drop it and yank it apart with the cord from a distance. Obviously this should be a last ditch effort.



The battery tube is Nitrolon with an aluminum core. I've realized now that this problem goes far beyond anything a freezer can solve. As far as hammering a barb in goes - Maybe if I had an explosive ordnance disposal suit and a 1/4" thick titanium plate to hide behind. My life isn't worth a G2X Pro!!! Thanks for the suggestion though!



Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Looks like this switch problem is persisting. On some lights it might be the batteries rattling and the spring stretch works but on others it is definitely a problem with the plastic rotary clicking mechanism in the tailcap. I've given away several of these G2X/6PX lights, got them at the 'introductory' price with a good discount.
> 
> 
> 
> Given the recent values available on SF incandescent closeouts with LED dropins I'd have to agree.



Yep... pulling the spring in the tailcap was one of the first things I tried. This was not a contact issue. I experienced no mode switching or flickering during my trial of numerous hard thwacks to my palm. I'm certain Surefire will sort this problem out. The occlusion of a positive contact spring is odd for a "hard use" light and I feel strongly that future revisions of this light should include one. The switch seems to be similarly constructed to the Z58/59 series but with a longer spring. I've read many a story of people who have had their tailcaps replaced by Surefire just to run into the same problem. Maybe the problem isn't always in the switch - but sometimes in the light engine itself?


----------



## pjandyho

Try holding the head tight with the tail end facing away from you like how you would hold a baton. Fling it real hard and let inertia energy take care of flinging the battery out. It just might work. Make sure you fling the battery out onto a soft area like your bed.


----------



## isneyk

Hello CPF, nice to be back.

Just got a new G2X-B in FG but does it really blink upon turning it on low? It's very unlike the other SF's that turns on instantaneously and constant low or high. This specific one that I have sort of turns on like an HID car headlight, flicks once before putting out 15 lumens...

Anyone?


----------



## CheepSteal

isneyk said:


> Hello CPF, nice to be back.
> 
> Just got a new G2X-B in FG but does it really blink upon turning it on low? It's very unlike the other SF's that turns on instantaneously and constant low or high. This specific one that I have sort of turns on like an HID car headlight, flicks once before putting out 15 lumens...
> 
> Anyone?


I don't think it's meant to do that, mine works perfectly fine. Only recurring problem seems to be mode switching upon impact. It might be your switch, my old switch would sometimes switch modes when I was using it in momentary and I would shift the position of my thumb a bit. Try a paperclip test and see if it is because of the switch, if it is, then ask Surefire for a new switch. Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## precisionworks

The 6PX Pro is a very nice light for not a lot of money, compared to other SF models.

On the plus side, both levels are set well. Low is bright enough to be useful for walking at night, high is sufficiently bright to make any automobile driver move over. The shape of the tube feels good in the hand. Lumen output, measured in my shop built sphere, is 235 lumens, about 15% more than SF states.

Dislikes? No memory of last mode used, so it always comes on in the low mode. Head is bonded to the tube with red Loctite, meaning 350°F (or more) is needed to soften the bond for head removal. Back of the LE has no spring, so if the tube is bored for 18650, a magnet has to be used on flat top batteries. 

Mine would still be a nightly carry, but it was replaced with a titanium light that drives an XM-L to 700 lumens. In fairness, a person could buy four of the 6PX Pro for what the one Ti light cost.


----------



## SpyderHS08

*Do you really like that Surefire G2X of yours?*

Whats up guys?

I was just wondering what your thoughts were on the g2x pro were? I have been thinking about picking up a yellow one for a while now but Im still on the fence about it. I like that its got a fairly high, high setting and a nice low setting. Also clickies are a plus for me since surefire usually doesnt use those and the color is awesome for an emergency light. Then im not too sure about the material because it would be my first non metal surefire. Is that stuff really "bomb proof" that theyre made of? Or just some heavy plastic? So feed me your thoughts on these, pros and cons. Lets hear em.

Thanks all!
harrison


----------



## Roger999

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...eFire-6PX-G2X-Tactical-and-6PX-G2X-Pro-Thread


----------



## Norm

Thread Merge posts #662 & #663 - Norm


----------



## angelofwar

Well, on the SF FB page, they're now available in OD, Yellow, in Tan...that OD one sure does look sexy...might have to grab one of the OD ones...


----------



## Schuey2002

SF posted all four colors recently on their Facebook page... 

I am really liking the tan version.


----------



## BMart

Does anyone know the input voltage range on the G2X Pro? For that matter, where do you typically find that information? I can't find it anywhere on Surefire's site. I'm trying to determine if 2xRCR123 Protected will work. I've heard people say hell no, and people say they've done it for years with no problems...all in this thread. Thanks!


----------



## pjandyho

Surefire does not publish info about their input voltage range. I don't think anyone has blown their circuitry yet by trying it with 2 RCRs in there, but as a precautionary measure you are advised not to. I have tried a couple of RCRs in both the G2X and 6PX Pro and it works, but I can't say for sure if it could sustain prolonged usage with RCRs. So as a precaution, I run mine with AW 17670 since they fit nicely in the lights. Do note that some have not had such good luck running 17670 in theirs since it does not fit in there, especially the G2X users.


----------



## CheepSteal

BMart said:


> Does anyone know the input voltage range on the G2X Pro? For that matter, where do you typically find that information? I can't find it anywhere on Surefire's site. I'm trying to determine if 2xRCR123 Protected will work. I've heard people say hell no, and people say they've done it for years with no problems...all in this thread. Thanks!


 My light seems to be able to handle two RCR123's but I get a weird mode skipping issue if I don't click the switch very swiftly. The slightest mis-press will cause mine to switch modes. Not a huge deal but it bugs me. I use 17670's which fit nicely in my G2X. As pjandyho said, some users have had models which won't fit the 17670.


----------



## BMart

Thanks guys. A 17670 would be ideal, but I'm worried about them not fitting my G2X Pro, as you mentioned. I don't want to waste the money if it won't fit, especially since I don't have any other 17670 compatible lights. I used a digital caliper and my ID on the G2X Pro is ~16.95. I was able to get 17.04 but the caliper could lift the torch. I know there is nothing guaranteed in this strange situation, but do you have any advice for finding a 17670 that will fit? Or any other measurements I can take to ensure proper fit?

It would really help if someone with a caliper could take a measurement of a 17670 that does fit, one that doesn't, and the ID of their 6PX/G2X, but that's a long shot...


----------



## pjandyho

Don't think I could help here. Don't do all the DIY stuff at home so a caliper is not within my property.


----------



## CheepSteal

My G2X Pro has an internal diameter of 17.06mm. It fits the AW 17670 nicely especially when you take the sticker off. I can slide it in and out without having to shake the light. When I measured mine, I did it tightly but not extreme. Yours might fit a 17670 (depending on the individual tolerances of course) with the sticker off. If you do decide to try it, make sure you don't take the sticker off at first and see if the non-stickered portion will fit easily. If not, sell the battery since it's brand new and don't risk it any further. Another user on here got his stuck catastrophically and couldn't get it out no matter what and ended up liquidating it to someone who was willing to try.
Hope that helped, good luck!

Edit: Just measured the cell itself, I got 16.95mm on the thickest portion of my AW 17670 cell (no sticker).


----------



## carrot

-My 6PX Pro (from after the 1st run sold out) fits an AW17670 just fine without removing any stickers or labels.


----------



## BMart

Cheepsteal, I appreciate the effort you put in. Sadly, it looks like my SF has a bit smaller bore than yours, or perhaps it is just instrument variance. Thanks for the suggestion, I didn't even think of trying it with the sticker on. Any stores that you can recommend that have a good return policy?  I just know I am going to end up trying this eventually, and if it fails then I'll have an excuse to buy a 17670 compatible light....Quark 123^2 perhaps... 

For the sake of future inquiries, I'll post up what happens in this thread. Might take a few weeks though, CPF has me buying too many toys.


----------



## pjandyho

BMart, I have a few Quark 123^2 and three Quark 123^2 Turbo and some of my Quark can't take AW17670 and some can. There seems to be some slight differences in the body's inner diameter.


----------



## Craig K

I just bought the Surefire Z2X and I am waiting for it to arrive I hope I am going to like it.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ

So what's the consensus on the 6px pro lens replacement? I'm in the market. Can someone link me? Also, pocket clips?


----------



## ico

What is basically the difference of the 6px and g2x based on their body? what is Nitrolon? how is it different from HA aluminum?


----------



## carrot

ico said:


> What is basically the difference of the 6px and g2x based on their body? what is Nitrolon? how is it different from HA aluminum?


 
Nitrolon is Surefire's proprietary polymer: fiberglass-reinforced nylon. It's a kind of plastic, but probably amongst the most durable plastics in the world.


----------



## ico

carrot said:


> Nitrolon is Surefire's proprietary polymer: fiberglass-reinforced nylon. It's a kind of plastic, but probably amongst the most durable plastics in the world.


 
Does the $20 increase for the HA in 6px worth it?


----------



## carrot

ico said:


> Does the $20 increase for the HA in 6px worth it?


 
Only you can answer that question. I went for the 6PX when I was deciding between the two, but I would have been just as happy with the G2X, which I've handled plenty of. Surefire's Nitrolon really is fantastic and nicer to hold in the winter, but you can't go wrong with either. The Nitrolon G3L lives in my EDC bag.


----------



## pjandyho

A few including myself preferred the feel of the G2X over the 6PX. The texturing on the nitrolon body makes it easier to grip, and the more rounded body also makes it more comfortable in the hands. The fact that it is slightly lighter than the 6PX makes it easier to carry around too. But, if you are the type who uses your light on high output all the time you might prefer the 6PX series since the aluminum body helps to dissipate heat faster than the nitrolon body.


----------



## CheepSteal

My only real issue with these lights is denting the bloody bezel! Mine's starting to look like a polygon rather than a circle. I can't seem to find a good waterproof combo of O rings/gaskets, lens and SS bezel. I still use it every day though, love that Nitrolon feel in winter!


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ

CheepSteal said:


> My only real issue with these lights is denting the bloody bezel! Mine's starting to look like a polygon rather than a circle. I can't seem to find a good waterproof combo of O rings/gaskets, lens and SS bezel. I still use it every day though, love that Nitrolon feel in winter!


 
Have you found a suitable replacement lens at all? Possibly glass?


----------



## CheepSteal

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> Have you found a suitable replacement lens at all? Possibly glass?


The thread pitch is the same as other Surefires however the problem for me was finding the right thickness of lens and the right O ring sizes. When I finish my exams and get some more spare cash, I will try some more different lenses and O rings. The stock lens is a one piece unit with the plastic bezel. If you've seen the 6PX destruction video in another very recent Surefire toughness thread, you'll see that it does nothing to protect the head from deformation. I managed to get a glass on there once but it ended up leaking water and the bezel wasn't screwed down completely. I am quite amateurish so I don't have all the resources in the world but I do love to experiment with what I have! 
If I find a good watertight solution, I'll let you guys know, but don't hold your breath!


----------



## ico

CheepSteal said:


> If you've seen the 6PX destruction video in another very recent Surefire toughness thread



Can you share its link? I can't seem to find it


----------



## NOREAT

I have a G2X Pro, but the switch does not work correctly. Sometimes, it will go through two modes in one press.  Anybody know what might be causing this? (And how to fix it?)


----------



## HaroldB

In my emails to Surefire's tech dept: "It's built that way". To reduce cost they only put a spring on the tail-end, so it moves/bounces the batteries around. Best fix; Return it and get the Fenix TK15, a much better product.


----------



## NOREAT

Sorry if I am being thick, but I don't see how the lack of a second spring could cause this. I am not shaking the batteries at all, just pressing the switch. It almost seems like it is going to the first mode when I start the press, and switching when, in the same press, it clicks. Also, I think that I was a bit too one-sided in my preievios post. Other than the tailcap problem, I love this little light. If I, (or Surefire), can fix this light, then I would recommend it to anyone!


----------



## HaroldB

Of course, not seeing the light myself, your light could have a "one off" defective switch. But, with the differing length's of 123 batteries, it could be making "marginal" contact with the positive end (due to no spring) and the mere act of pushing the switch is causing enough minute movement to change modes.

I'd send it back to Surefire for warranty repair.


----------



## NOREAT

Thanks, that is what I plan to do.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

> Thanks, that is what I plan to do.


 
Or, you can usually persuade SF to just send you another tailcap, they seem to be well aware of the switch problems. These lights appear to have some real reliability issues from the several that I have. My wife's lightly used 6PX is on the second tailcap and it sometimes seems to double clutch back to the original mode when you click the tailcap switch. You can usually click it again and it will finally change modes. Don't know (and by now don't care) if it's bouncing batteries, flexing in the switch or what. At least you can always ultimately get the light to go on if you click it a couple of times. A glove box G2X in one of the cars changes modes if you shake it lightly.

The switch mechanism appears to be the same clicky found in other recent SF's, it works fine in other lights like the E1E and E1B from my experience.

I do like the XP-G emitter in these lights but the clicky switch issues kinda dull my enthusiasm for these low end SureFires. The best warranty is the one you don't have to use in my opinion.:thumbsup:


----------



## NOREAT

Thanks, that was what I was hoping they would do.


----------



## NOREAT

Does anyone have one of these and an E1B? If so, which throws further?


----------



## CheepSteal

ico said:


> Can you share its link? I can't seem to find it


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2Q55phaLzU&feature=player_embedded

sorry for the late reply, been on vacation!


----------



## NOREAT

Vox Clamatis in Deserto:

When I called, the guy from Surefire said it might be a problem with the electronics, and had me do the following test:

Unscrew the tailcap, and insert an all metal object such as a key, paper clip, etc., such that it touches the negative battery teminal. Then, repeatedly touch the key to the liner. If it cycles modes well, than it is a switch problem, if not, it is the electonics.

If you already knew about that, feel free to whack my head with a pole.

NOREAT


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

> When I called, the guy from Surefire said it might be a problem with the electronics, and had me do the following test:
> 
> Unscrew the tailcap, and insert an all metal object such as a key, paper clip, etc., such that it touches the negative battery teminal. Then, repeatedly touch the key to the liner. If it cycles modes well, than it is a switch problem, if not, it is the electonics.


 
That test is traditional from SF customer service, and it's definitely a good idea to try when doing troubleshooting. I was having problems on a SF L2 years ago that were traced to the tailcap using the paperclip test. It seems a run of L2 (and perhaps A2) twisty tailcaps had internal tabs that sometimes did not properly make contact.

What did you find when you tried this test on your light?


----------



## NOREAT

Bad tailcap, a new one is on the way.


----------



## CheepSteal

Mode bumping issue really bug you? try this!
It seems to completely stop the mode bump issue for single cells (ie. 17670) as it never allows the cell to disconnect. However, it will still have a mode bump with double cells because the bump will create a gap between the cells. To combat this, you can use shrink wrapped cells (haven't tried it but I believe it should work) or just put some tape on your individual CR123's or RCR123's.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

> Mode bumping issue really bug you? try this!



Thanks, one would kinda hope the manufacturer would do something similar.:thumbsup:

If this were another brand there would be howls of derision for a kludge mod required to get a $100 two-mode 'economy' light working reliably. A few years ago the shout would be "I paid $100 for a light, it's a SF and I expect it to be perfect!". Now, it's probably more like "It's only $100 and it's a SF, what do you expect for such little money?"

I bought a bunch of these lights at the 'introductory' prices and have given several away to family members and friends. One that I put on my wife's desk to swap for a SF U2 has the bad switch on a replacement tailcap after a few months of fairly light use. It's useable but aggravating (to me, at least) as it often double clicks itself back to the original mode.

My wife and daughter have SF E1B's that appear to have the same clicky switch in a smaller tailcap. These lights still operate flawlessly a couple of years later. I've speculated here previously that maybe something flexes in the 6PX/G2X Pro switch that messes up the mechanical action and/or transmits a bump to the batteries to break contact.

All of my 6PX/G2X's are Pro versions from early production runs. Anyone here had better luck with more recent editions?


----------



## bnemmie

Perhaps I got lucky but I haven't had a problem with mine. I got it a few weeks ago and I have intentionally tried to create this issue by dropping it on the ground, whacking it with my hand, ect...and i haven't been able too. In fact while on a hike last night I dropped it while it was on and it rolled/bounced about 100 feet down a rocky hill and it didn't flicker off once. Maybe they fixed the issue or maybe I got lucky with the one I have. Im not sure.


----------



## JohnnyLunar

> I have intentionally tried to create this issue by dropping it on the ground, whacking it with my hand, ect...and i haven't been able too.



Are you hitting the side or front of the light, or are you directly bumping the back of the light? My G2X Pro won't change modes with any kind of impact from the side, dropping it flat on the ground, etc. But it will change modes with the slightest bump of the rear switch. I've tried 2 different tailcaps. Poor design, in my opinion.


----------



## bnemmie

I've tried bumping it on the sides, rear, and for what its worth, the front with no luck. I cant get it to change modes without clicking the switch. If it helps my s/n is A65990.


----------



## JohnnyLunar

> I've tried bumping it on the sides, rear, and for what its worth, the front with no luck.



Well, you either got very lucky, or Surefire recently fixed the problem. When I called Surefire Customer Service a few months back, they acknowledged the mode switching problem and asked me to send the light to them (at my expense) for repair or replacement. I asked for a new tailcap instead, which they sent me. It did not fix the problem. I also tried pulling on the spring to extend it a little. Still no better.


----------



## Monocrom

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Thanks, one would kinda hope the manufacturer would do something similar.:thumbsup:
> 
> If this were another brand there would be howls of derision for a kludge mod required to get a $100 two-mode 'economy' light working reliably. A few years ago the shout would be "I paid $100 for a light, it's a SF and I expect it to be perfect!". Now, it's probably more like "It's only $100 and it's a SF, what do you expect for such little money?"



Think again! I've been checking this thread since it was first started. I don't see a ton of SureFire owners blindly coming to defend the company's clear oversight with regards to this issue. SF is known for extensive testing of their new models during R&D. This time, they clearly took shortcuts. If they hadn't, this thread would be half the size that it is. I've also noticed in general that SF owners don't blindly defend the brand when other issues have come up.


----------



## bnemmie

JohnnyLunar said:


> Well, you either got very lucky, or Surefire recently fixed the problem.



I wish I could say which. I know some people have had success with adjusting the spring in the tail cap. Its a shame it diddn't work for you. So far tho I have been very happy with it. I haven't had a single problem yet. I hope it continues that way.


----------



## CheepSteal

Indeed, I do think that this simple 5 minute soldering job to put a spring on would've fixed a lot of problems and they did take shortcuts for the X series. Not sure who's in charge here... Don't get me wrong, I love SF, but I don't like how I've had to nutcrack this loctited light open to make it "battle worthy".
I seem to get that weird tailcap problem where it switches back to low after going onto high. It seems to only occur sometimes when I have 2 cells (never when I use a single cell :shrug and when I haven't completely cranked the tailcap down. Perhaps it is the physical motion of the click itself that causes a slight disruption in the circuit, like you said previously.

Either way, I love my G2X, thinking of getting a 6PX because I love the UI so much. Everything for me is fixable except the darn bezel/lens setup. I cannot find a way to get a SS bezel and glass lens in there. The clearance is way too small. I tried a stock Surefire flat rubber gasket from the older series + 1.83 mm thick lens (thinnest SF one I could find) + SS bezel and it wouldn't even engage the threads. I really wish they didn't change how they did it in the past in the G/P/C/Z series. 
Anyone else have luck on the newer (single bezel/lens unit) GX/PX models? If so, tell us what you used.
My bezel is looking rather octagonal from all the drops...


----------



## JohnnyLunar

Well, I just sent my G2X Pro to Surefire for repair or replacement. Hopefully, they'll get it permanently fixed. I asked the guy in their repair department if they need to replace the entire light with a new G2X Pro, if they could send me an OD one instead of another black one. He said no, as it would be an "upgrade" to the light. They only repair the original, or issue an exact replacement. Too bad, I really like the new colored G2X lights.


----------



## Monocrom

An "upgrade" ??

Well . . . technically it would be since what they originally gave you in the form of a sold flashlight was a defective one that others have also gotten.

A multi-mode flashlight that actually works properly could easily be defined as an "upgrade."


----------



## JohnnyLunar

Monocrom said:


> An "upgrade" ??
> 
> Well . . . technically it would be since what they originally gave you in the form of a sold flashlight was a defective one that others have also gotten.
> 
> A multi-mode flashlight that actually works properly could easily be defined as an "upgrade."



Yeah, no kidding. I'm wondering why Surefire (who will admit that this has been a problem with this line of flashlights) doesn't offer a recall. I know that would be incredibly expensive for them, but isn't it also expensive to damage your company's reputation by putting a malfunctioning product out in the market? Especially at the Surefire price point.


----------



## CheepSteal

JohnnyLunar said:


> Yeah, no kidding. I'm wondering why Surefire (who will admit that this has been a problem with this line of flashlights) doesn't offer a recall. I know that would be incredibly expensive for them, but isn't it also expensive to damage your company's reputation by putting a malfunctioning product out in the market? Especially at the Surefire price point.


I think the majority of users in the world apart from us CPF guys won't find issues with it, or they just deal with it thinking it's part of the design. We're quite an attentive and picky bunch of fanatics (not a bad thing by any means!  ) so we're probably the only ones to notice these problems.


----------



## CheepSteal

Truth be told though, Surefire should really monitor these forums (like many other companies - witness 4Sevens, Armytek, Thrunite), we do a lot of R&D testing for them for free, and it's completely objective since we paid for the item and we can have free reign of speech. I don't think many users know these products as well as we do - we beat them, drown them, dissect them, transplant organs, cut them, burn them; it's downright cruel!


----------



## Monocrom

JohnnyLunar said:


> Yeah, no kidding. I'm wondering why Surefire (who will admit that this has been a problem with this line of flashlights) doesn't offer a recall. I know that would be incredibly expensive for them, but isn't it also expensive to damage your company's reputation by putting a malfunctioning product out in the market? Especially at the Surefire price point.



No surprise there. Back a handful of years ago, buyers were getting U2 models that were either Dead On Arrival, or worked for a couple of minutes before dying. Buyers outside of America sometimes ended up waiting over a year before getting satisfaction. It was a well-known issue on these boards. SureFire didn't bother issuing a recall back then either. They did issue one for their L1 model. But for some reason, decided not to for the U2.


----------



## Quiksilver

Would just like to add that I too have the tailswitch issue. 

I work around it with soft-clicks though, to quickly get to the mode I want, then a firm click to lock it in. I find the problems arise when firmly clicking twice, it can cycle back to the first mode. 

That, and the plastic lens, were a disappointment from SureFire on this model. 

With a nice scratch-resistant glass lens and a more predictable tailswitch, it would be a fairly decent light and IMO worthy of its price point. 

Throws further than my 200lm HDS Rotary, and my 6P + 270lm Nailbender 1.4a XR-E R2, and my (now deceased) 190lm Fenix LD20 R4. 

It has since been deployed to the lowly duty of drawer illuminator until I can find a more suitable home for it.


----------



## NOREAT

I was reading on another website, (I apologize, I don't know which), about the mode switching problems. He said his early Surefire G2X Pro had the same problems we have. He said they sent him out a new tailcap, no luck, so he sent it in. They returned a new in box light, which operates perfectly. His theory is that when they increased the price, they fixed the electronics too. I'll be sending mine in on Tuesday, I'll report back once they return it.


----------



## NOREAT

CheepSteal said:


> I think the majority of users in the world apart from us CPF guys won't find issues with it, or they just deal with it thinking it's part of the design. We're quite an attentive and picky bunch of fanatics (not a bad thing by any means!  ) so we're probably the only ones to notice these problems.


I think other users will take issue with it, especially when your trying to read something and it comes on to high, immediatly blinding you and the driver of the vehicle!


----------



## tim003

Hello everybody, I just received my G2X today and it does not have any problem with the mode switching by bumping it. I bought it on eBay and the seller advertised it as a September 2011 batch, I guess SF obviously fixed the problem. 

I love this light, it is the brightest SF light that I ever owned. Now my E2L can retire from deer hunting. Ebay has some 
decent prices for the new updated G2X.


----------



## pjandyho

I don't want to burst your bubble here but you might want to give it some time before coming to your conclusion. Most of the switch issues happens after a few weeks or months of using the light.


----------



## Tana

Wonder if SF will start offering these new style tailcaps for G2X and 6PX instead of Z58 as spare accessories, considering that ano of Z59 only matches few old classic models kept in production and Z58... hm... nothing ???


----------



## JohnnyLunar

Tana said:


> Wonder if SF will start offering these new style tailcaps for G2X and 6PX instead of Z58 as spare accessories, considering that ano of Z59 only matches few old classic models kept in production and Z58... hm... nothing ???



And by the way, the G2X/6PX tailcap fits and works on any C body. I tested mine last night on a 6P with Thrunite XM-L 3-mode drop-in. Works great, looks ridiculous. 

I am eagerly awaiting my "new in the box" replacement G2X Pro from Surefire. Should arrive in the mail today. I'll give it the bump test and report back.


----------



## JohnnyLunar

Well, I'm pretty disappointed. I just received my replacement G2X Pro from Surefire via UPS. When I checked with the repair department last week over the phone, they said they were sending me a brand-new replacement light. 

When I took the replacement light out of the plastic bag (no Surefire packaging), it was obvious the light was not brand-new. The lens was very scratched, some of the plastic teeth around the bezel were worn down, and there was even some dirt caked into the lettering on the body. This was a VERY used G2X Pro, and it certainly wasn't my original light I sent them. It may have been my old lens, as mine did have some scratches, but it certainly wasn't my complete G2X Pro. This light looked like it had been pieced together from a random parts bin. The head on this light was a much more shiny black finish, whereas my old light was a dull black that matched the body perfectly. This replacement light worked without any tail bump mode-switching issues, but when turning the light on low mode, it seemed to flash high for a millisecond, then go to low. My original light did not do this.

Anyway, I called Surefire and explained that they sent me a used light when they clearly said they were sending a new replacement light. They apologized, generated a return shipping label and the light will be picked up and sent back to Surefire.

I am very disappointed in Surefire's repair department. Even if their intentions were to send me a new LED/driver inside my old G2X body/bezel, it looks like they kicked it around outside for a while before packaging it up.

My opinion of Surefire is starting to slowly slip down a bit...


----------



## JohnnyLunar

My faith in Surefire Customer Service is temporarily restored...

Another update - I decided to send an e-mail to Surefire CS last week informing them of the Repair Department's misleading information that they were sending me a brand-new replacement light. I got a response today asking that if I hadn't sent this replacement G2X Pro back to the Repair Department yet, to please send it to a certain CS rep directly. I was told that as soon as I could provide confirmation that I had shipped back the light, they'd immediately send me a brand-new G2X Pro, and in Forest Green no less, as I had originally requested twice.

When I receive this new Forest Green G2X Pro, I will give an update as to it's function, and will praise Surefire CS on fulfilling it's promise of a brand-new, never-used, correctly-functioning replacement flashlight. To be continued...


----------



## Monocrom

It's odd. I've noticed that SureFire CS is either fantastic or migrain-inducing. Never anything in-between.


----------



## JohnnyLunar

Monocrom said:


> It's odd. I've noticed that SureFire CS is either fantastic or migrain-inducing. Never anything in-between.



Well, I seem to have experienced both extremes on this issue.

If I do in fact receive a properly-functioning brand-new in the box Forest Green G2X Pro within the next week, I will let this issue go, and I will just be glad I got out of it and only had to pay the introductory G2X price, plus some shipping. If I had paid current G2X Pro pricing, well...


----------



## herosemblem

JohnnyLunar said:


> ...When I receive this new Forest Green G2X Pro, I will give an update as to it is function, and will praise Surefire CS on fulfilling it is promise of a brand-new, never-used, correctly-functioning replacement flashlight. To be continued...



Yes, please do let us know! 
I have two G2Xp's and one 6PXp, and love them. I occasionally experience minor anomalies with the light, but it's not often enough to bother me.


----------



## JohnnyLunar

OK, an update:

Finally received my (second) replacement G2X Pro from Surefire this morning. It was brand-new in standard sealed red Surefire packaging. They honored my request for a green model instead of the same old black model, and that impressed me. 

My impressions so far - I REALLY like the green they used. When I first saw they were offering the G2X line in different colors, I saw the green being called Olive Drab. On their website, they call it Forest Green. On the packing slip that came with the light, it's called Foliage Green. Of all those, I'd say it's half way between Foliage and OD, but closest to the Foliage Green you see being marketed in the AR-15 accessory industry. (I tried to take numerous pics on my iPhone, but the captured image color isn't even close to it's actual color in person). It is not nearly as bright green as they represent it on their website. It is a very light, dull grey with a hint of olive green. 

This one has no mode bump issue so far. I can bump it as hard as possible with my hand on the rear, side, and bezel of the light, and it will not switch modes. I'm not sure what Surefire did to fix the problem, but so far, it's working! There is still no spring on the back of the driver board (right term?), so the batteries still make direct contact with it. Perhaps the spring in the switch is beefier, as it looks like it may be slightly longer and have thicker coils than my previous G2X Pro. I'll compare with an older G2X Pro switch when I get home. 

This light has the same peculiar habit as the first replacement Surefire sent me, which was not present in my original G2X Pro. When turning the light on, it flashes high for a millisecond before dropping to low. Then a second press or click switches to high. I don't know why the newer G2X Pros do this, but I don't remember my original doing this high flash first. Strange. Maybe this is part of the fix Surefire implemented?

Anyway, it took a couple of weeks, and some disappointment with the first replacement light, but I am very satisfied with this replacement green G2X Pro.


----------



## Toohotruk

I just got a new 6PX Pro today in the mail...even got it for $80 shipped on a Cyber-Monday sale. Seems like a very nice light, no mode skipping, no pre-flash, though time will tell I suppose. I actually have two other 6PX Pros, but their not exactly "users" since they are 911 commemorative edition lights, and I don't want to beat them up...neither of them seem to have the common mode/pre-flash problems either.

I already had a yellow G2X Tactical I bought a few weeks ago, and it has performed flawlessly, but then, it is a simple single mode light. I have to wonder about the "anodizing" on the aluminum head of the yellow G2X...it's textured almost like some kind powder coat, or something. Seems like it will be very durable...I have to wonder why they don't use the same type of "anodizing" on the 6PX version. Are all of the G2X heads textured like the yellow one is, or is the black one smooth like the 6PX?


I am very interested to find a SS bezel ring that works on these lights though...that's been the only real complaint I've had with my SF lights (at least the 6ps, 9ps, c2s...and now the "X" lights), is the easily damaged head. My favorite M60 powered 6Ps head is so deformed that there is no way I can replace the bezel ring at this point. I've already replaced the bezel rings on the rest of my SFs with the Z44 head to avoid the damage in the first place, so I'm hoping somebody will find a good combo before I screw up the heads on my "X" lights.


And you would think with the drastic increase in price, they could afford to throw a spring on the positive contact of these light...at the current price point, that doesn't seem too much to ask.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Toohotruk said:


> I am very interested to find a SS bezel ring that works on these lights though...that's been the only real complaint I've had with my SF lights (at least the 6ps, 9ps, c2s...and now the "X" lights), is the easily damaged head. My favorite M60 powered 6Ps head is so deformed that there is no way I can replace the bezel ring at this point. I've already replaced the bezel rings on the rest of my SFs with the Z44 head to avoid the damage in the first place, so I'm hoping somebody will find a good combo before I screw up the heads on my "X" lights.



Unfortunately, Xeno/Overready SS bezel rings for the Z44 heads do not work on the X series heads. The X series uses a one piece plastic bezel/lens assembly, the threads are too shallow to add a UCL or pyrex lens and SS bezel. Solarforce bezels won't work either. Does anyone know of a SS bezel solution for the X series?


----------



## Size15's

Toohotruk said:


> I have to wonder about the "anodizing" on the aluminum head of the yellow G2X...it's textured almost like some kind powder coat, or something. Seems like it will be very durable...I have to wonder why they don't use the same type of "anodizing" on the 6PX version. Are all of the G2X heads textured like the yellow one is, or is the black one smooth like the 6PX?


The Yellow, Tan and Forest Green colours *are* powder-coated rather than anodised.


----------



## Xacto

I got a G2X Tactical last saturday and I must admit that I really started to like this light so much that I think about getting a second one - the initial ordered one was intended to be kept in a Hazard4Tonto. But I started to like the tint and the size of the hotspot (compared with an acceptable price for a "plastic" light) compared to the KX4 head that currently is the next best (OEM) Surefire LED option I have. But - as mentioned by others - too bad they glued everything together. Although I know that even a lens change in a Z44 isn't a simple job of unscrewing the ring, I prefer to have the option of replacing a shattered lens myself. 
Although it is highly unlikely, it would be great if Surefire would offer a replacement head for the P/G/Z/C series with the same characteristics as the G2X.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Toohotruk

Size15's said:


> The Yellow, Tan and Forest Green colours *are* powder-coated rather than anodised.



That's what I figured...what confused me, was the SF website says that the heads are anodized aluminum, so they are talking about the black one then. The powder coated head sure seems like it will be very durable, and it's easier to hold on to with the texture...if they did the whole light on the 6PX versions, I'll bet they would be less slippery and possibly a tougher finish. It may cost more to do powder coat than to anodize though, I really have no idea. 

I'm surprised we don't see more powder coated lights, I don't recall reading much about lights being done that way, even in the aftermarket. Seems like it would be much better, and more durable than the ceramic coatings that are pretty popular on aftermarket SF lights.


----------



## Toohotruk

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Unfortunately, Xeno/Overready SS bezel rings for the Z44 heads do not work on the X series heads. The X series uses a one piece plastic bezel/lens assembly, the threads are too shallow to add a UCL or pyrex lens and SS bezel. Solarforce bezels won't work either. Does anyone know of a SS bezel solution for the X series?



I saw that someone in this thread got a crenelated bezel ring to work on one, but I would prefer a smooth ring...maybe somebody will produce one if these lights become popular enough. That's the only complaint I have about these lights...well that and no spring on the pos contact, other than that they are excellent. I was actually surprised at how much I like the G2Xt, it's as bright as I would ever need, and the looks of the new lights have really grown on me. When I first saw pics of them, I was really let down and thought they were going in the wrong direction, but after using the G2X for a while now, I'm really liking them.

If they would throw a spring on the + contact, and put a SS bezel ring on them, so you could change the window yourself, they would be perfect.


----------



## flashlight chronic

I just finished boring my 6PX tactical the other day and it works fine w/ the flat top AW 2900mah 18650's. Now I like this light even more!


----------



## Slumber

flashlight chronic said:


> I just finished boring my 6PX tactical the other day and it works fine w/ the flat top AW 2900mah 18650's. Now I like this light even more!



Thats great fc, did you bore it yourself? Did you have to unscrew the head?


----------



## flashlight chronic

Yes, the head has to come off. The o-rings also need to be removed for boring. I use a cork-rubber material (for making automotive gaskets) to unscrew the heads of my lights that are glued w/ loctite. I wrap the head and secure it in a pipe vise.Then I wrap the body and use a pair of channel locks to separate the two. The cork-rubber provides a good grip and keeps the flashlight from getting scratched, just be very careful.


----------



## flashlight chronic

http://s1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd499/Madiku1/?action=view&current=Video0006.mp4


----------



## Dougcov

I've had my 6px for about 3 months. It seems to be rock solid, no switch problems, works right every time. I'm supprised people are saying it is "light duty" or did I misread the replies.
have people really had problems with these lights dying? Thanks


----------



## Subaruski

flashlight chronic said:


> I just finished boring my 6PX tactical the other day and it works fine w/ the flat top AW 2900mah 18650's. Now I like this light even more!



Is there any noticeable gain in output or runtime?


----------



## flashlight chronic

I did'nt get a chance to do a runtime test yet, but I'll post my results when I do. As for the output, it seems slightly dimmer w/ an 18650.


----------



## Slats

Hello, I'm new to this forum. I was wondering if anyone knows of any good deals on the sure fire 6px tactical model. Obviously the prices have gone up but I'd love to find one for under $100 shipped. The pro model sounds better, but with all the clicky switch issues people on here are having I would rather go traditional to be "tactically correct". I hate that these lights don't have the Pyrex lense like my 6p led, but I guess it's a trade off to get the type III anodizing. I also understand the head is sealed? Can someone post a picture of this light disassembled? My 6p disassembles in 4 pieces (excluding batteries): head, bezel, tube, and tail cap but I am confused about the 6px. Is the bezel, led, circuit board thing built into the head or is the head and tube all 1 piece? Thanks


----------



## Size15's

Slats said:


> I also understand the head is sealed? Can someone post a picture of this light disassembled? My 6p disassembles in 4 pieces (excluding batteries): head, bezel, tube, and tail cap but I am confused about the 6px. Is the bezel, led, circuit board thing built into the head or is the head and tube all 1 piece? Thanks


The only user removable component of the 6PX is the TailCap (to replace the batteries).

The bezel features the reflector, LED and electronics all 'built in'. The bezel is wet-sealed (glued) to the body.


----------



## Slats

Thanks for the info. Between the sealed head and lack of a glass lense I decided to buy another 6p led. I was going to look for the 120 lumen model with the kx4 head but thanks to this forum discovered it too is sealed, so I ended up getting the original 6p led with the 80 lumen drop in on sale for about $50. Any recommendations for a drop in producing 200 lumens? I may end up trying something from deals extreme, but would really prefer one that is made in USA. That is a big reason why I will spend more for the surefire name. Thanks.


----------



## pjandyho

Slats said:


> Thanks for the info. Between the sealed head and lack of a glass lense I decided to buy another 6p led. I was going to look for the 120 lumen model with the kx4 head but thanks to this forum discovered it too is sealed, so I ended up getting the original 6p led with the 80 lumen drop in on sale for about $50. Any recommendations for a drop in producing 200 lumens? I may end up trying something from deals extreme, but would really prefer one that is made in USA. That is a big reason why I will spend more for the surefire name. Thanks.


Would be more appropriate to start another thread on drop-in options or do a search since it is one of the most frequently talked about topic. Keep it short to avoid the OT, I love Malkoff products so you can start researching from there.


----------



## LightJunk

6PX PRO 9/11 with Xeno Ti Gold ST05 bezel. 







Just want to share some info here on how I manage to install the Xeno bezel ring into the head.

I took the bezel off using the Xeno W01 wrench which was originally intended for the Z44 head. It was tough but you need a technique to undo it. I use my hands and a screwdriver body inserted into the Xeno wrench hole. 
No boiling needed.

The lens and retaining ring seems to be glued together. I tried to separate them but just won't budge. 

In order to use the Xeno ring, I used my Stratum Pyrex lens (27mm Diameter X 2.1mm Thick) together with the Xeno supplied GITD ring to accommodate the space between the bezel and the lens. So it won't rattle and hopefully waterproof(maybe someone can try this out).

A Z44 lens (28.5mm Diameter X 3.3mm Thick) is too wide and thick. The Xeno bezel ring won't fit in. So if you use a lens which is like the one on the Stratum then any Xeno bezel ring will fit :thumbsup:

BTW this light may be producing more than 200 lumens as advertised. It's damn bright. I love it.

LJ


----------



## BIGLOU

LightJunk thats an awesome set up with the red and gold. Looks like Tony Stark (Ironman) would bust that out of his pocket.


----------



## LightJunk

I knew the light looks like something familiar which I've seen somewhere but I just can't remember. 

Yes it's the Ironman. He should carry one of this.


----------



## bunnywunny1

Wow that bezel looks awesome! Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Tana

Finally got my 6PX (FireStore limited #501) and playing with it today... it has a pre-flash but other than that rather nice looking light... definitely a keeper... I already have Gold Xeno bezel ring but for the BEST OF ME I wasn't able to remove plastic ring... it's little scratched now and so is lens but as long as I don't damage aluminum part, I don't care as my intention was to replace original lens with Solarforce glass... Now I have to invest either $20 for OR removal tool or find Xeno W01 for around $10 (only one seller on ebay for W01 and I don't know if any seller like Lighthound have them in stock)...

Anyway... want to share my head removing tips with everyone... No tools needed... just two-sided adhesive tape... so stick ONE LAYER around the head and one around the body... that makes outstanding traction and anyone with fair grip strength can unscrew the head w/o ANY CHANCE of anodization being damaged... Figured out this trick when I had genuine Z44-HA-BK stuck on TNC E2C adapter... burned my skin and next day had "Willie the Coyote" lamp in my head to try the trick with the tape... not to mention how EASY it was after I got all that grip/traction...

So now back to my harder part... removing plastic bezel ring... I boiled the first 4-5 mm of the bezel to try to loosen it up - no help... way more stubborn than I am... so now I'm gonna heal my hands for a day or two, thanks to my needle-nose pliers removing tool and try again... hopefully something will "blink" again... I really don't wan't to spend $20 on removing tool when I removed about a dozen until now with boiling/needle-nose trick w/o damage to ring or lens... now both are damaged and I need tool just of that... :-(

-----------

DID IT !!! Used needle-nose pliers with stainless steel strap (don't know exact name of it)... pretty much tighten up the pliers in place with it so they won't close and slip and then some two-side adhesive tape on the head and it went like a charm - no boiling... woohoo... saved few bucks that I can spend on drivers or LED's...


----------



## cccpull

Never realized the head was supposed to be hard to remove.
I actually removed it by accident while opening the bottom to check batteries, instead of gripping the body I gripped the head.:shrug:
Is the Xeno the only available bezel that will fit?


----------



## Subaruski

Holy awesomeness



LightJunk said:


> 6PX PRO 9/11 with Xeno Ti Gold ST05 bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to share some info here on how I manage to install the Xeno bezel ring into the head.
> 
> I took the bezel off using the Xeno W01 wrench which was originally intended for the Z44 head. It was tough but you need a technique to undo it. I use my hands and a screwdriver body inserted into the Xeno wrench hole.
> No boiling needed.
> 
> The lens and retaining ring seems to be glued together. I tried to separate them but just won't budge.
> 
> In order to use the Xeno ring, I used my Stratum Pyrex lens (27mm Diameter X 2.1mm Thick) together with the Xeno supplied GITD ring to accommodate the space between the bezel and the lens. So it won't rattle and hopefully waterproof(maybe someone can try this out).
> 
> A Z44 lens (28.5mm Diameter X 3.3mm Thick) is too wide and thick. The Xeno bezel ring won't fit in. So if you use a lens which is like the one on the Stratum then any Xeno bezel ring will fit :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW this light may be producing more than 200 lumens as advertised. It's damn bright. I love it.
> 
> LJ


----------



## KDOG3

Irs amazing to me that with the new colors that international orange wasnt one of them.


----------



## CheepSteal

Not to get too off topic, but excuse my ignorance; what is with the hype of orange gear items? Not trying to troll, honest question.


----------



## Toohotruk

Makes items easier to spot, maybe? :shrug:


----------



## jalcon

I have got some issues with my 6px pro as well, and sent mine into for repair/replacement. Well they notified me they were in fact replacing the system. This thread had me concerned what exactly "replacing the system" meant, as I read JonnyLunar's experience. I emailed them asking what their procedure was when "replacing the system" This was their response.


"Flashlights that are sent to us for warranty-repair but deemed un-repairable by our warranty-department are replaced with flashlights from our “Demo” inventory.

This warehouse is stocked with flashlights that are purchased and returned to us within 30-days. These lights are received and re-inspected by our quality control to ensure they are un-used, in proper functioning order and performing to our minimum specifications. They are then loaded with fresh batteries and re-sealed (usually in a plastic-bag)."

So there you go. I should be getting my replacement 6px pro in the mail via ups today, so you can bet I will inspect it good when I get it.


----------



## bnemmie

Has anyone been able to remove the bezel from a 6PX Pro and replace it with the bezel from a 6PX Defender?


----------



## pinetree89

I'm not sure if this has been covered in the past, most of the searches I get are rather vague on this issue. I just wanted to report that I have successfully run through a complete cycle of 2 AW RCR123 in my 6PX Tactical from 4.2v down to 3.5v. It seems to handle 2 RCR123s just fine. I noticed no excessive heating and the light seemed to have the same brightness as on 2 CR123s. I measured the tailcap current with the RCRs and it came in around 550mA. With fresh CR123s it's around 760mA.

Anyway just thought I'd add this to the giant mass of knowledge here on these lights. Like I say this was with single mode 6PX Tactical. I'm not sure how RCR's would affect the dual mode Pro models, especially on the low mode. Perhaps somebody could give it a shot?

I've also run this 6PX Tactical on AW 17670 cell as well. It's a tight fit and it works, however because of the tight fit or perhaps because it's just a hair longer than 2 RCR123 cells, it causes the switch to be a little more stiff. (The twist on, push momentary type switch). My example seems to run a lot smoother with 2 RCR123 cells or 2 CR123 cells.


----------



## jalcon

Update on my replacement 6px pro.

I was extremely disappointed upon opening, to find a nice 1" scratch on the side of the head of the light. This was my fear when told that a "new" replacement light was one that was previously bought by someone and returned within 30 days to surefire. I would expect a $100 flashlight to be nothing else than perfect, ya know. I emailed surefire about this, so we'll see what happens. I asked for a replacement in original, unopened packaging much like jonnylunar. We'll see. Here is a pic of said scratch.

http://i43.tinypic.com/358v11w.jpg


----------



## Monocrom

jalcon said:


> Update on my replacement 6px pro.
> 
> I was extremely disappointed upon opening, to find a nice 1" scratch on the side of the head of the light. This was my fear when told that a "new" replacement light was one that was previously bought by someone and returned within 30 days to surefire. I would expect a $100 flashlight to be nothing else than perfect, ya know. I emailed surefire about this, so we'll see what happens. I asked for a replacement in original, unopened packaging much like jonnylunar. We'll see. Here is a pic of said scratch.
> 
> http://i43.tinypic.com/358v11w.jpg



That's just ridiculous. You paid for a brand new SureFire that ended up not functioning properly. So SureFire's idea of making things right is to send its customers a replacement that another customer wasn't happy with?


Honestly, the very least they should do is send you one that's been refurbished so that it both performs *and* looks like new. You didn't buy a used SureFire with scratches on it. You shouldn't get one either. You buy a new car that breaks down, you bring her in for warranty repair work; last thing you expect is the Service Manager coming to you and saying, "Well, we can't fix the problem with the engine. So we're going to give you a replacement car. Exact same model, but it's been in an accident and the passenger's side was T-boned. We didn't bother fixing the dents. Here are your new car keys. Enjoy!"


----------



## Xacto

I am with the others - I would expect a new light in mint condition fresh out of the box / inside the OVP but tested by the department that handled the whole case. Return / used lights as described by the Surefire rep should be sold as such - former demo lights/returned lights/refurbished lights. Reduced price, maybe reduced warranty etc. I must admit that I am glad that a) if I had any reason for a complaint, my dealer would be my first adress to turn to and I would expect to get a new light in return. b) I still have no confidence in the Pro line of lights. With a lego-able light, one could keep the unscratched host and just return the dropin.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Toohotruk

I think I would b*tch about that one myself. You might want to try rubbing that scratch with a pencil eraser though...some scratches on HA lights are actually material from something else that rubbed against the light, they look bad, but might possibly be removed with an eraser. It's worth a try at least... :shrug:


----------



## dmz

Why bother with the G2X / G2X Pro / 6PX / 6PX Pro when the P2X Fury is $108 & 500 LM?


----------



## Toohotruk

That's the sad part...I didn't find out the Fury even existed until I already had four 6PX Pros, and a G2X Tactical. :scowl:


----------



## jalcon

Well, after expressing my disappointment with the "new" light they sent me, they agreed to have me send it back, in which they would then send me my requsted brand new 6px pro, still in it's factory packaging. So we'll see..


----------



## jalcon

Double post


----------



## WebHobbit

I finally got my 6PXPro back from Surefire's warranty service. They sent me a whole new light still in the packaging. Is there someplace I can plug the serial number in and find out how new this is? Surely they didn't send me one from the run with bad tail-caps? I just opened it up and gave several good slaps....can't get it to change modes from a bump! Looks like I got a good one.


----------



## sbrody

I just got two. A G2X tactical tan and a G2X Pro yellow. The Pro on low has a terrible tint. It may be the worst I have ever seen. Hopefully I won't have any tail cap issues like I have been reading about.


----------



## Xacto

I finally gave in and got myself a G2X Pro, since I was looking for a flashlight for walking with two modes. And I must admit that I really do like the Pro and its tint, even though I just discovered the preflash problem on my light. But I think I can live with it. Now I only need to give myself a good reason why a 6PX with its full alumium body would make any sense in my collection. Since there are no heat issues in the G2X lights, I see no really benefit in the 6PX type of body.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Shurefire

Has anyone had a long term issue with the G2X Tactical and an AW 17670 battery? I have been using said combo for a year (give or take) as a back up duty light. I just pulled the battery off the charger today and put it in the light, and I am getting maybe 1/4 of the light I am used to. I tried swapping regular CR123s and observed the same light patter. The output is way less than my old Surefire L7 on a battery that hasn't been charged in a long time. This is my first Surefire problem ever, despite owning 6 (6p, 9p, G2, G2X Tactical, L7, X300). I will try it again when I get home, but I am not happy about it.


----------



## pjandyho

Shurefire said:


> Has anyone had a long term issue with the G2X Tactical and an AW 17670 battery? I have been using said combo for a year (give or take) as a back up duty light. I just pulled the battery off the charger today and put it in the light, and I am getting maybe 1/4 of the light I am used to. I tried swapping regular CR123s and observed the same light patter. The output is way less than my old Surefire L7 on a battery that hasn't been charged in a long time. This is my first Surefire problem ever, despite owning 6 (6p, 9p, G2, G2X Tactical, L7, X300). I will try it again when I get home, but I am not happy about it.


Have you tried using primary CR123 batteries? You sure the problem has to do with the light and not the battery?


----------



## Shurefire

Ok, I came home and tried it again. The light would not come on at all at first with either the 17670 or cr123 primaries. I tested the battery in my 6p with thru night xml drop in and it worked perfectly, so I know the battery is good. I put fresh primaries in the g2x again and it worked perfectly all of a sudden. I then tried the 17670 again, and it turned on, but was extremely dull, almost to the point of unusable. Have I fried the circuitry in my light?


----------



## pjandyho

It is highly unlikely that you have fried the emitter since a single 17670 only measure 4.2 volts fully charged, way below the 6 volts tested by Surefire.

Now, let's talk about your usage habits. Did you run it for prolonged period till the light gets hot on the head? It could be a case of the LED dying due to overheating issues. Afterall, the nitrolon body on the G2X Tactical isn't really a good heat sink for proper thermal transfer. Look into the LED. Do you see a darkened spot? Is the beam now bluish?


----------



## Shurefire

No dark spots, and it worked just fine with fresh primaries after the initial failure to work just after getting home. Beam looks perfectly normal. The light did sit in a hot car all day, but I don't believe it received any direct sunlight, just sat inside the car (which is bloody hot here in Arizona). I have checked the battery in other lights, so I'm at a loss as to what has happened.


----------



## pjandyho

Try cleaning the metal contacts on the body tube and tail cap area with a Q tip and isopropyl alchohol. Maybe some loose grease is sticking on it causing poor electrical contact. Another thing you can try is pull out the spring on the tailcap a bit more as it may be a bit too compressed after long usage with the AW17670 cell. I realized my AW17670 is a tiny bit longer than 2 x CR123 put together so it could be possible that the spring might have been compressed. Honestly, I don't know what the problem is, but if doing all these could prevent you from sending the light back to SF, then I think it is worth it. Oh, and don't pull too hard on the spring. Last thing you want is the spring popping out and voiding your lifetime warranty.

Edit: forget the spring thing. I think if the spring is compressed, then CR123 shouldn't work as well but it still works in your case.


----------



## Shurefire

Ok, some weird voodoo is going on. After a few more attempts, I slowly put the battery back in, gently put the tail cap back on, and voila! it worked again. To ensure it was not a fluke, I took the battery back out and tried it again, only to find that it did not work again. More research led me to find that if I put the battery in with the label to one side (the AW 17670 will fit with label on, but only in two positions, as if there is more room on one side of the tube than the other) it will not work, but if I turn it around, it works normally. Very weird. I examined the inside, and it appears that the green circuit board on the backside of the head has slightly moved, exposing some of the metal on the backside of the head. I have no idea if this is what is causing the issue, but it would make sense that after being left in a hot car for a day, the heat could have shifted the board, making the contacts not as effective, depending on battery position. Of course, cr123s are not effected by this. Very very weird. No more leaving flashlights in cars, even my beloved surefire lights.


----------



## pjandyho

Try contacting Surefire. I am sure they would make it right for you.


----------



## Slumber

There's a wire trace on G2X, 6PX and Fury lights that when cut disables low mode on the Pro models. It comes cut from the factory on the single mode tactical models. In the P2X Fury thread someone bridged the cut trace on factory cut single mode light and it turned on in low mode, but unlike the two mode lights it would not go to high. 

So my theory is that the larger 17670 battery is somehow bridging the connection causing the light to come on at a lower output. Maybe the broken trace wires shifted closer together after prolonged use. Just a theory. If true I'm sure you could use a pen or something to separate the wires a bit.

Look at posts: 738, 766, 771 in the P2X Fury thread for more info.


----------



## pjandyho

Slumber Pass said:


> There's a wire trace on G2X, 6PX and Fury lights that when cut disables low mode on the Pro models. It comes cut from the factory on the single mode tactical models. In the P2X Fury thread someone bridged the cut trace on factory cut single mode light and it turned on in low mode, but unlike the two mode lights it would not go to high.
> 
> So my theory is that the larger 17670 battery is somehow bridging the connection causing the light to come on at a lower output. Maybe the broken trace wires shifted closer together after prolonged use. Just a theory. If true I'm sure you could use a pen or something to separate the wires a bit.
> 
> Look at posts: 738, 766, 771 in the P2X Fury thread for more info.


I remember the trace wire thing. Sounds like a plausible explanation to me.


----------



## Shurefire

Thanks, I will have to look into this phenomenon. Fortunately for now it is working with the battery turned a specific way.


----------



## KurtS

I picked up a G2X Pro at REI. It was $6 in the garage sale area - returned cause it wouldn't switch modes. I had pulled up Surefire's CS # and was ready to call when I thought I should check the batteries. 2.4 volts. 2 new 123's and it works great. 
Only think I don't like is no clip or lanyard. Anyone attach a lanyard to it?


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW! That's a screamin' deal! Great score!


----------



## bnemmie

"I picked up a G2X Pro at REI. It was $6 in the garage sale area - returned cause it wouldn't switch modes. I had pulled up Surefire's CS # and was ready to call when I thought I should check the batteries. 2.4 volts. 2 new 123's and it works great. 
Only think I don't like is no clip or lanyard. Anyone attach a lanyard to it?"


KurtS-I ordered a TI clip from Prometheus for mine and the clip easily allows me to attach a laynard to it as well. Smart design. That might work for you.


----------



## KurtS

Good idea to attach it with a clip. Thanks!

But $25 or 30 for a clip is more than I want to spend.

Searching thru the thread:
Post 374 - Moddoo's SS Black Oxide Finish Clip fit on it.
Thought I read about another clip that someone put on it, but I can't find that post.

Something like this would be perfect if it's the right diameter: http://www.lighthound.com/Inox-Lanyard-Ring-for-Tiablo-A8-and-A9-flashlights_p_689.html
The G2X diameter is 22.3 mm. Hmm, the A9 uses 123's and the body diameter is 25.4 - that might be the right size. Anyone know for sure?

Btw, the cheapo way would be to find a small diameter cord and put a loop around the body and then tighten down the end cap, squeezing the cord in place.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

KurtS said:


> But $25 or 30 for a clip is more than I want to spend.



Heck for that amount of money, you could buy four or five more Surefires!


----------



## Erzengel

The Solarforce Stainless Steel belt clip fits on the Fury, if You use an extra o ring. For $4.50 it is worth trying.


----------



## hnoppenberger

Surefire's plastic sucks IMO. Mine broke in half after 2 years (g2l) of hard auto repair use, heat will make it brittle, and surefire will not warranty it. I used to live in fountain valley, so I can go to the HQ, and the head of the tech department as of 6 months ago was a MAJOR DB. Said that i intentionally broke this light and no one can put a light through this kind of abuse. I got the countless scars to show for being a mechanic, but those were not good enough for him. I like my executive defender, and may buy the newer 200 lumen version, but thats the most I will pay for a light. As much as I would like the invictus, im just not going there price wise.


----------



## Toohotruk

I'd love to see a pic of your G2L. :naughty:

Sounds like it would fit right in on this THREAD.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

hnoppenberger said:


> Surefire's plastic sucks IMO. Mine broke in half after 2 years (g2l) of hard auto repair use, heat will make it brittle, and surefire will not warranty it.



Wow, Nitrolon is pretty tough. How hot did it get, and how did you get it that hot?


----------



## pinetree89

So I noticed on Facebook SF is now advertising that the G2X and 6PX are now 320 lumens! It looks like their website is updated too.

Could this be an emitter upgrade? Can you get 320 "surefire lumens" out of an XP-E? Or did they go XP-G/XP-G2?

Very interesting.


----------



## Slumber

My guess would be XP-G2


----------



## Machete God

My first guess was XP-E2 to eliminate the need to change the reflector or anything else, but that would only offer a 20% increase in output without changing the drive levels and adversely affecting runtimes. SF are claiming a 60% increase with similar runtimes, so XP-G2 sounds right.


----------



## Raptor Factor

And they said it had a comparatively wide beam so it would be a larger LED than the XP-E2 I think.


----------



## rotncore

pinetree89 said:


> So I noticed on Facebook SF is now advertising that the G2X and 6PX are now 320 lumens! It looks like their website is updated too.
> 
> Could this be an emitter upgrade? Can you get 320 "surefire lumens" out of an XP-E? Or did they go XP-G/XP-G2?
> 
> Very interesting.



I think this is an emitter upgrade. One of the better dealers in Canada is blowing out old stock, likely for the new inventory. Usually does that when new stuff is coming.


----------



## regulation

I guess we could find out soon as some one get this upgraded models.


----------



## Up All Night

rotncore said:


> I think this is an emitter upgrade. One of the better dealers in Canada is blowing out old stock, likely for the new inventory. Usually does that when new stuff is coming.



I'm thinking of grabbing a green and a tan G2X PRO. Wish these guys were in the GTA, or at least offer free shipping. When I hear "wide beam" I fear Surefire is going to screw-up a light that has a decent profile already.
.....On second thought, maybe it's a good thing they're not in the GTA, I like the stuff they carry way too much!!


----------



## luisugueto90

Hello, I just bought a Green G2X Pro, itll arrive on sunday. It's been a while since Ive had a surefire light, and judging by the previous stuff we owned, Im sure its gonna be awesome.

Now my question, why is the 6PX that much popular? Does the aluminum body make that much of a difference?

I've worked with nytrolon and such polymers before and Ive gotta say their ******* tough!! besides, they dont scratch like the anodizing on the aluminum.

To the current G2X owners, how do you like it? I had the decision between the new Mag-Tac, Inova T4 and the Streamlight Scorpion. Was it the right choice? I decided to go with the only high performance brand I have experience with


----------



## Robin24k

luisugueto90 said:


> Hello, I just bought a Green G2X Pro, itll arrive on sunday.


Really? You get deliveries on Sunday?


----------



## luisugueto90

Robin24k said:


> Really? You get deliveries on Sunday?



Well, sort of. It arrives sometime this week and my mother, who's in south florida, brings it home from the states for me! I live in south america.


----------



## Robin24k

Free international shipping is nice to have!


----------



## Dingle1911

I just got an email from SF that the 6PX and G2X got LED upgrades and are now rated at 320 lumens. The price remains the same. Anyone have any more info on this?


----------



## Toohotruk

luisugueto90 said:


> ...To the current G2X owners, how do you like it? I had the decision between the new Mag-Tac, Inova T4 and the Streamlight Scorpion. Was it the right choice? I decided to go with the only high performance brand I have experience with



I like my yellow G2X Tac...I just wish a 17650 Li-Ion would fit in mine. My 6PXs and my Fury have no problems with this battery size, but I would have to force one in the G2X and likely wouldn't get it back out.

I don't think you'll be disappointed.

:welcome:


----------



## KDOG3

Anyone know if the new 320 lumen models are actually in stock by any retailer??? Hurricane Sandy is on its way!


----------



## dano

KDOG3 said:


> Anyone know if the new 320 lumen models are actually in stock by any retailer??? Hurricane Sandy is on its way!



They're backordered about a month.


----------



## ganymede

Guys,

Anyone swapped out the stock emitter in the 6PX to say XP-G2? Thanks.


----------



## krayman

Just got one. :candle: XP-G2???


----------



## dano

Where'd you get yours? I can't find them anywhere...yet...


----------



## krayman

I get it from Hong Kong SF distributor, and they just received today. 
The LED seems bigger than XP-G, anyone know what is it?


----------



## regulation

krayman said:


> I get it from Hong Kong SF distributor, and they just received today.
> The LED seems bigger than XP-G, anyone know what is it?



Now that's confused. I just can't tell it from this picture either.
Don't you own a light with the XP-G?


----------



## Robin24k

It's an XP-G2, which is larger than the XP-E that was in the original version of the light, but the same size as an XP-G.


----------



## krayman

regulation said:


> Now that's confused. I just can't tell it from this picture either.
> Don't you own a light with the XP-G?


Sorry for the crappy picture, the footprint seem larger than XP-G R5.


----------



## BenChiew

It does look a lot larger than the xpg.


----------



## Robin24k

Can you take a better picture? If it is indeed larger than the XP-G, it could be a Samsung 3535. However, I don't think that LED is available in cool white, and it's only larger by 0.05mm.


----------



## Up All Night

That emitter looks *huge*! Unless they've reworked the reflector(looks the same as my G2X) I'm afraid it's :wave: to throw. Maybe the extra horsepower will compensate. "Comparatively wide beam".......sounds foreboding to me!


----------



## martinaee

Wait.... is that true? Has Surefire been known to change the emitter used in a light without really saying anything? I've been eyeing maybe a tan or yellow g2x pro... but if the emitter is changing I'll wait for sure. Or is the picture from a few posts back a custom mod?


Another question maybe some of you can answer: Someone was saying water got into the threads after taking the light into the shower? Just how waterproof are they? I could definitely be fine with not being able to submerge a surefire g2x pro, but will it be fine if you take it outside for example and it starts down-pouring all over you and the light?


----------



## Monocrom

martinaee said:


> Wait.... is that true? Has Surefire been known to change the emitter used in a light without really saying anything? I've been eyeing maybe a tan or yellow g2x pro... but if the emitter is changing I'll wait for sure.



SureFire doesn't play the Emitter Game. For them, it's not about keeping up with the "latest & greatest." Not about blinding output as the absolute most critical part of their lights. So yes, SureFire does change emitters without making a whole song & dance about it. It's quietly done, and they move on. If you want a G2x Pro, buy it. With SureFire, it would honestly be silly to wait around for an emitter change.


----------



## FPSRelic

Monocrom said:


> SureFire doesn't play the Emitter Game. For them, it's not about keeping up with the "latest & greatest." Not about blinding output as the absolute most critical part of their lights. So yes, SureFire does change emitters without making a whole song & dance about it. It's quietly done, and they move on.



Surefire seems to be changing their marketing strategy. I got this as an email a little while ago:

(Apologies mods, if it's against forums rules to post this)


----------



## Monocrom

They still don't specify which emitters they're using. Plus, not as though SureFire increases output on their models on an on-going or remotely regular basis.


----------



## FPSRelic

Monocrom said:


> They still don't specify which emitters they're using. Plus, not as though SureFire increases output on their models on an on-going or remotely regular basis.



True, but a mass mail-out to all subscribers, plus a banner on their main website, is not a quietly done emitter swap. This is Surefire advertising the fact that the 6PX/G2X product lines have been upgraded, and that they are now again competitive with the value-for-money Chinese made lights that these lines were designed to compete with.

Now I know, you're going to say it's not all about brightness, that there are other factors like quality, reliability and design that come into it, but a lot of old school Surefire customers will disagree. Why? Because Surefire _groomed_ them into thinking it was all about the lumens. Back in the pre-2000 era, Surefire's marketing department was all about brightness. Qutoed from a Surefire Catalog in 1996:



> It is hard to emphasize enough the value and importance of having
> a really powerful light at your fingertips when searching for or confronting
> a suspect in a low light environment. Having the “light
> power” to quickly locate and evaluate a threat, while simultaneously
> “blinding” anyone looking into your beam, can shift the odds dramatically
> in your favor.



And a graphic from the same catalog:






And while we are at it, although it's a little off topic, remember all those times when people have complained about beam patterns with the older TIR optics from Surefire? and the response was always "Surefire don't care about white wall hunting, they're about lights that are to be used"? Well, take a look at this from the same Catalog:





Interesting huh? (at least I thought so)

Anyway, back on topic. Yes, you're right, they don't specify the emitters they use, my guess is both for commercial reasons as well as the fact that most of their customers don't really care. And no, they don't increase their output on a regular basis. 

But with this series of lights (unlike others from Surefire), we have seen Surefire ongoingly increasing output. They only released these in 2011, and already they have an emitter upgrade, that's pretty damn fast for Surefire (It could be argued that the 6PX pro got an emitter upgrade to XML, but for the fact that Surefire called it the Fury instead). Whether or not Surefire continue to do this with this series of lights is unknown by me. But _my guess_ is that this is Surefire competing with other manufacturers who are playing the lumens game, but doing so whilst competing on cost, and not at the expense of reliability over the lifetime of the product.


----------



## Monocrom

FPSRelic said:


> True, but a mass mail-out to all subscribers, plus a banner on their main website, is not a quietly done emitter swap. This is Surefire advertising the fact that the 6PX/G2X product lines have been upgraded, and that they are now again competitive with the value-for-money Chinese made lights that these lines were designed to compete with.



Hey, if that's what you want to believe in order to help you sleep at night, go ahead. 

CPFers have never been SureFire's main customer base, never will be. Military contracts and law-enforcement are. The Chinese brands excel at bright and cheap. Apparently an easy trick to pull off. Yet, for some odd reason SureFire spends what is likely a ton of money on R&D. Why is that? Perhaps because blazing output at a cheap price-point with very little quality really isn't their main focus? Hmm . . . Watch out now, we're approaching Common Sense street. Veer off now if all you care about is blazing output in exchange for pennies.

I used to take that same approach. Bought a Solarforce L600 years ago. Perfect example of bright and cheap . . . and _complete_ lack of quality. Among other things, it used shaped cork (yup, cork) as a vital piece of its internal construction. I used it at work. It gave out on me. Looked cheap, felt cheap, was cheap. Still, I liked its layout and wanted a high-quality version of it. Bought all the parts I needed to produce that version. SureFire M4 bezel and tailcap, Custom Leef body. (Though I could have simply bored out the stock SF M4 body.) Then simply get the right lamp from Lumens Factory to use with the 18650 cells. Yeah, you know what, quality does indeed make a huge difference. 

However, if you want bright and cheap, plenty of Chinese brands out there that will happily give that to you. (Along with little else.) Very few of them are like Fenix, or Nitecore, or any of the established non-flavor-of-the-month brands from China. Very few will actually give you quality for your hard-earned money. 

So what is behind this giant advertising campaign from SureFire, centering around brightness? Yes, this huge shift in company policy. Yes, I am being sarcastic. A handful of ads at most throughout the company's history and you genuinely believe that SureFire has completely abandoned it's core values and principles in exchange for brightness? In exchange for showing that they can compete with the cheap brands from China that play the ridiculous Emitter Game? Or that an old ad from the early years shows that SureFire's main focus has always been about brightness? I could toss up a bunch of magazine ads as well from just a few years ago that "prove" that ruggedness is the brands main focus. 

Couple of ads about brightness and all of a sudden, SureFire cares about competing with the vast majority of brands from China that can pull off bright and cheap. More along the lines of increasing profits by catering a bit to their secondary market of private civilian purchases. Just as Peak doesn't make the vast majority of its profits from producing flashlights at all. Their flashlight-making division is a side venture for making a bit more profit. It could close down today, and the company would be fine. SureFire doesn't need to compete with companies who can only do bright and cheap. Have you seen their other divisions? The ones that cater to their core customer base? 

Sometimes a company will put forth a bit of effort to cater to their secondary market. Or, to those customer that represent a smaller percentage of sales of their product. As long as a company doesn't alienate their core customer base, it's perfectly fine to do that. Why not get a few extra dollars at the end of the fiscal quarter? That doesn't mean that they abandon their core values. Doesn't mean that they've shifted their focus entirely. But once again, if you want to believe that a handful of SureFire ads, focusing on brightness, means that the company now cares mainly about competing with the Chinese brands that can only offer blazing output for pauper prices . . . Well, some folks to this day still believe that the Earth is flat. There's even an entire Society of them. You're free to believe what you like as well . . . Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## FPSRelic

Monocrom said:


> Hey, if that's what you want to believe in order to help you sleep at night, go ahead.
> 
> CPFers have never been SureFire's main customer base, never will be. Military contracts and law-enforcement are. The Chinese brands excel at bright and cheap. Apparently an easy trick to pull off. Yet, for some odd reason SureFire spends what is likely a ton of money on R&D. Why is that? Perhaps because blazing output at a cheap price-point with very little quality really isn't their main focus? Hmm . . . Watch out now, we're approaching Common Sense street. Veer off now if all you care about is blazing output in exchange for pennies.
> 
> I used to take that same approach. Bought a Solarforce L600 years ago. Perfect example of bright and cheap . . . and _complete_ lack of quality. Among other things, it used shaped cork (yup, cork) as a vital piece of its internal construction. I used it at work. It gave out on me. Looked cheap, felt cheap, was cheap. Still, I liked its layout and wanted a high-quality version of it. Bought all the parts I needed to produce that version. SureFire M4 bezel and tailcap, Custom Leef body. (Though I could have simply bored out the stock SF M4 body.) Then simply get the right lamp from Lumens Factory to use with the 18650 cells. Yeah, you know what, quality does indeed make a huge difference.
> 
> However, if you want bright and cheap, plenty of Chinese brands out there that will happily give that to you. (Along with little else.) Very few of them are like Fenix, or Nitecore, or any of the established non-flavor-of-the-month brands from China. Very few will actually give you quality for your hard-earned money.
> 
> So what is behind this giant advertising campaign from SureFire, centering around brightness? Yes, this huge shift in company policy. Yes, I am being sarcastic. A handful of ads at most throughout the company's history and you genuinely believe that SureFire has completely abandoned it's core values and principles in exchange for brightness? In exchange for showing that they can compete with the cheap brands from China that play the ridiculous Emitter Game? Or that an old ad from the early years shows that SureFire's main focus has always been about brightness? I could toss up a bunch of magazine ads as well from just a few years ago that "prove" that ruggedness is the brands main focus.
> 
> Couple of ads about brightness and all of a sudden, SureFire cares about competing with the vast majority of brands from China that can pull off bright and cheap. More along the lines of increasing profits by catering a bit to their secondary market of private civilian purchases. Just as Peak doesn't make the vast majority of its profits from producing flashlights at all. Their flashlight-making division is a side venture for making a bit more profit. It could close down today, and the company would be fine. SureFire doesn't need to compete with companies who can only do bright and cheap. Have you seen their other divisions? The ones that cater to their core customer base?
> 
> Sometimes a company will put forth a bit of effort to cater to their secondary market. Or, to those customer that represent a smaller percentage of sales of their product. As long as a company doesn't alienate their core customer base, it's perfectly fine to do that. Why not get a few extra dollars at the end of the fiscal quarter? That doesn't mean that they abandon their core values. Doesn't mean that they've shifted their focus entirely. But once again, if you want to believe that a handful of SureFire ads, focusing on brightness, means that the company now cares mainly about competing with the Chinese brands that can only offer blazing output for pauper prices . . . Well, some folks to this day still believe that the Earth is flat. There's even an entire Society of them. You're free to believe what you like as well . . . Whatever helps you sleep at night.



You obviously didn't read all of my post, so I'll make it simple for you. 

Surefire *Isn't* doing cheap and bright. They are doing quality, bright but at value for money price points. At no point did I say that Surefire are dropping their core values, I simply pointed out that your statement about Surefire always quietly upgrading their lights without fanfare is *completely wrong*. I did however, agree with you about emitters. 

To be clear, the Chinese competition I am talking about *is Fenix and Nitecore* and Klarus and Olight and Foursevens and Streamlight and others that are Chinese made if not owned lights, who have brought in decent product at price points cheaper than what Surefire has traditionally sold at. *Not* the cheap and nasty 1800 lumen lights that come with a free set of steak knives for $30USD.

There is a YouTube video kicking around of a Surefire rep who talks about the 6PX/G2X series of lights, where he states that they have listened to their customers, who have said that they want a value-for-money product, but with the quality and reliability that they have come to expect from Surefire. He then talks about the lights and how they have done things like seal the heads to reduce cost yet not at the expense of reliability whilst keeping it made in America. I would link it but frankly couldn't be bothered. 

Evidence seems to elude you just as it did those who said Chris Columbus was mad to try to sail in one direction to get home. They, just like you, apparently lived on Common Sense Street. So Mr Common sense, take the old 6PX Pro to be fair, and compare it to the current LX2. Look at the specs, look at the RRP, and look at the build quality. What differences do you see? What things are the same? Are you honestly going to try and tell me that they are the same?


----------



## Slumber

Marketing strategy? Who cares. You're going to market your strengths, whatever they may be. The important thing is that the light has seemingly improved without compromising quality, country of origin or price.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

Slumber Pass said:


> Marketing strategy? Who cares.



That certainly seems to sum up SF's attitude toward the consumer market in recent years. :laughing:

The government gravy train is drying up with defense cuts and offshore competition is nipping at SF's heels in other markets not protected by the 'Buy American' Act. Slick catalogs with Rambo stories can only go so far to offset clumsy price changes and vaporware announcements in the consumer market.

The new value oriented approach in the 6PX/G2X ad posted above sure seems like a change in marketing strategy to me.

And, has PK, like Elvis, left the building?


----------



## Slumber

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> That certainly seems to sum up SF's attitude toward the consumer market in recent years. :laughing:
> 
> The government gravy train is drying up with defense cuts and offshore competition is nipping at SF's heels in other markets not protected by the 'Buy American' Act. Slick catalogs with Rambo stories can only go so far to offset clumsy price changes and vaporware announcements in the consumer market.
> 
> The new value oriented approach in the 6PX/G2X ad posted above sure seems like a change in marketing strategy to me.
> 
> And, has PK, like Elvis, left the building?



Point made, however we're not here to discuss marketing trends. Personally I'm here to do two things; chew bubble gum and discuss the 6PX/G2X, and I'm all out of bubble gum.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Gentlemen, please! Can we get back on topic before the mods close this thread?


----------



## Dingle1911

So does anyone know which LED the new version uses? How about some beam shots between the old and new versions?


----------



## Lodogg2221

Dingle1911 said:


> So does anyone know which LED the new version uses? How about some beam shots between the old and new versions?



That would be VERY nice!


----------



## Up All Night

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Gentlemen, please! Can we get back on topic before the mods close this thread?



+1 :thumbsup:

This plea comes from the war room, where fighting is not allowed!!


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

One thing that old ad really drives home is that 16 years ago, 65 lumens for an hour on two primaries was considered incredibly bright at a reasonable runtime. The 6PX/G2X even at the older 200 lumens is such a major advancement. 

I'm looking forward to beamshots of the new version as well... I already have a Fury, but you can't get a Fury in yellow! (My name is Fresh Eddie Fresh, and I am a Flashaholic )


----------



## luisugueto90

I have to say I'm extremely pleased with the G2X Pro. I just got home from a roadtrip to a friend's ranch and it performed better than expected. I compared it to a friend's Inova T4 (rated at 300 lumen) and another friend's Led Lenser M14 (rated at 230 lumen) and It was just about as bright as the Inova, and noticeably brighter than the Led Lenser, with relatively fresh batteries I might add. You could only tell the Inova was brighter on short distances, on longish distances the beam pattern was about the same, with the focused spread being better on the SF, but the Inova having slightly a bit more throw. The Led Lenser was nowhere near as far reaching as the other two.

Also, I was impressed by the fact that while leaning over the swimming pool I dropped the flashlight in the pool, it was about 1.5m deep, and when I recovered it not a single drop of water got in it (it was maybe a minute underwater). Works perfectly, cant be happier


----------



## Toohotruk

I'm glad you're happy with it!


----------



## Flashlight Dave

It looks like an XP-G2 to me although from the pic it does look larger. I have an XP-G2 from foursevens that looks just like it. It seems to me an XP-G2 would be in the right range to produce what Surefire would call 320 lumens. Sense they underrate their lights one would expect maybe 380ish is real world and that is what I would expect out of an XP-G2. Maybe there is a larger version of a Cree version 2 LED that I am not aware of.----Referring back to 809


----------



## Erzengel

krayman said:


> Sorry for the crappy picture, the footprint seem larger than XP-G R5.



The dome of the XP-G2 is slightly larger than the dome of the XP-G. I roughly measured the size of the LED bases using GIMP and they seem to have the same size.


----------



## välineurheilija

Hi sorry if i missed this somewhere in this thread but i bought a g2x pro and i wonder does anybody know why there is a B printed on the head below the hot surface warning sign?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

välineurheilija said:


> Hi sorry if i missed this somewhere in this thread but i bought a g2x pro and i wonder does anybody know why there is a B printed on the head below the hot surface warning sign?



The B means that it is a 2 level model (G2X Pro). If it had an A it would be a single level model (G2X Tactical).


----------



## välineurheilija

Oh okay thanks


----------



## välineurheilija

Another question:has anyone tried longtime use of 16340 in the g2x pro?


----------



## pjandyho

välineurheilija said:


> Another question:has anyone tried longtime use of 16340 in the g2x pro?


I have not tried but I have been using AW 17670 as well as primaries in mine. Can yours fit a 17670 in there?


----------



## välineurheilija

pjandyho said:


> I have not tried but I have been using AW 17670 as well as primaries in mine. Can yours fit a 17670 in there?


Yes my Eagletac 17670 fits perfect but i need it for my 6P and Kroma but i only have one.Oh well i have to order more :devil:


----------



## juandajuan

pjandyho said:


> I have not tried but I have been using AW 17670 as well as primaries in mine. Can yours fit a 17670 in there?




So its safe for the g2x to be used with rechargeable 17670?
How bout the performance between the SF123A batt and the RCR17670? 
Just ordered the new g2x pro which is 320lumens. Will post some beamshots as soon as i get it but i dont have the 200lumens version.


----------



## pjandyho

juandajuan said:


> So its safe for the g2x to be used with rechargeable 17670?
> How bout the performance between the SF123A batt and the RCR17670?
> Just ordered the new g2x pro which is 320lumens. Will post some beamshots as soon as i get it but i dont have the 200lumens version.


It would definitely be safe to run a 17670 in a G2X, except some users here have reported issues fitting one in their light. I was lucky to be able to fit one in both my G2X and 6PX Pro. Even the newly purchased P2X Fury fits nicely. About performance wise, I can't really advice you on that. Although I don't see a difference in brightness running both lights on a 17670, I can't be certain the regulation would run constantly or drop in output on prolonged usage as it would be real hard for our eyes to detect the difference. Did not really bother to find out though. I guess the importance of guilt-free lumens emitting from the light far superseded the need for performance in running it with a couple of primary CR123.


----------



## mbw_151

Does anybody have an estimate of the color temperature of the new XP-G2 emitters Surefire is using? I would love for it to be on the warmer side, say 4500K, but the only Surefire LED light I've seen that's this warm is the Minimus Vision.


----------



## Raptor Factor

Any runtime graphs for the 320 lumen models?


----------



## RobertM

Could someone do a lux at 1 meter reading of the new 320 lumen version of these lights?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## JWRitchie76

I just received my 320 lumen G2X pro today and the LED is not a XP-G or XP-G2 for sure. It physically looks like a Nichia 219. The tint is definitely nichia 219! That's to say it is in the 4500K range. I am quite surprised by this. The light is awesome.


----------



## dano

The 320 Lu models don't use an XPG2. Comparing it to the XPG2 Malkoff drop-in I have, the 320Lu SF's LED is a bit bigger, both in mount and the actual LED.

The beam is more floody and not as focused. I prefer the 200LU version, as it isn't washed out as much in ambient lighting.


----------



## JWRitchie76

dano said:


> The 320 Lu models don't use an XPG2. Comparing it to the XPG2 Malkoff drop-in I have, the 320Lu SF's LED is a bit bigger, both in mount and the actual LED.
> 
> The beam is more floody and not as focused. I prefer the 200LU version, as it isn't washed out as much in ambient lighting.



I'm about 98% sure the 320 lumen models are Nichia. And I'm pretty sure it's a 219 which means it's high CRI 4500K tint. warmer tints do tend to wash out more in ambient light just because they are so similar to the ambient light. I am very very pleased with my new G2X Pro. It's sufficiently bright, not a ton of spill in the beam but then again I am comparing it to my P2X Fury and that thing is just an all out boom stick in both throw and spill. I've been a neutral tint snob for a long time now but just recently started telling myself to get over it. I am really surprised at the quality of light that the G2X produces as if I haven't said it 100 times already. I'm loving these new X series Surefire's. Lot's of bang for your buck and backed by the best CS in the business.


----------



## pinetree89

Wow, what an amazing upgrade for Surefire to find it really is a Nichia emitter. It's almost like they might've been hanging around here on CPF. 

Are there any other differences you notice? Perhaps a glass lens this time instead of polycarbonate?:devil:


----------



## JWRitchie76

pinetree89 said:


> Wow, what an amazing upgrade for Surefire to find it really is a Nichia emitter. It's almost like they might've been hanging around here on CPF.
> 
> Are there any other differences you notice? Perhaps a glass lens this time instead of polycarbonate?:devil:



I don't have a ton of experience with Surefire but when I tap the window with my fingernail it don't sound polycarbonate? I'm not sure? I'll get some good pics up later today showing the LED and a side by side with the Fury to show the tint color difference.


----------



## flashlight chronic

320 lumens from a Nichia LED ? I"m curious to know how high this emitter is being driven.


----------



## JWRitchie76

flashlight chronic said:


> 320 lumens from a Nichia LED ? I"m curious to know how high this emitter is being driven.



I googled Nichia LED's...well 219 and the markings on the LED are very similar. I'm not sure if it's a 219 but I have no doubt it's a Nichia.


----------



## JWRitchie76

OK so my picture taking skills leave a lot to be desired but you guys be the judge. If you look at the LED in my light and the photo taken from Nichia you'll see a little black arrow in one corner of both. also there is a little square wire thingy off one side of the dome you can make it out in my pic and see it to the upper left in the product pic. The only thing is my light picture you can't see the little dots on each side. I can't physically see them with my naked eye either and all the Nichia pics show these dots? The Tint shot isn't wholly accurate but it gives you an idea of what I'm talking about.

LED Shot





Photo of a Nichia 219 varient





G2X Left - P2X Fury Right. Both on high. The wall is a manilla white color


----------



## flashlight chronic

Has anyone tried using a 17670 li-ion in these? If it works, a 6PX Defender might be added to my collection.


----------



## pjandyho

@JWRitchie76, doesn't look anything like the Nichia. It looks more like the Cree XP-G2 in there. Try googling for the pict.


----------



## Robin24k

It's not an XP-G2, which has a square mark on the corner (not a triangle). There's also no bump next to the dome on the other side of the mark.


----------



## pjandyho

Robin24k said:


> It's not an XP-G2, which has a square mark on the corner (not a triangle). There's also no bump next to the dome on the other side of the mark.


I have been looking at my Quark XP-G2 and it looks quite similar but I may be wrong. Btw Robin, with your close connection with Surefire, is there no way they could divulge some info to you?


----------



## Robin24k

It looks similar, but if you use a magnifying glass, you can see that the cathode mark on the XP-G2 is a square.


----------



## JWRitchie76

pjandyho said:


> @JWRitchie76, doesn't look anything like the Nichia. It looks more like the Cree XP-G2 in there. Try googling for the pict.



Yea I did. All I can say is that you and I see things differently. Clearly both the stock pic of the Nichia and the LED in my light have a triangle shape in the corner and both have that little square thingy in the corner next to the dome. I've had enough lights modded to XP-G2 and Nichia 219 that I can confidently say also that the dome looks nothing like Cree XP-G or G2 but identical to Nichia. These are just my observations and I am definitely not the authority but I'd bet large it's not Cree.


----------



## RedForest UK

That's an interesting picture. I originally assumed it would be an XP-G2 upgrade, but that picture shows that it clearly isn't an XP-G2.

It does certainly look like a Nichia, but I don't think it can be a 219 simply due to it's efficiency. The phosphor doesn't appear to be the deep orange of the 92 CRI 219 either.


----------



## Robin24k

RedForest UK said:


> It does certainly look like a Nichia, but I don't think it can be a 219 simply due to it's efficiency. The phosphor doesn't appear to be the deep orange of the 92 CRI 219 either.


It's a 119B/219B, which has twice the efficiency of the 119A/219A. It's on page 7 of this PDF:

http://www.nichia.co.jp/specification/catalogue/2012_02/all/NICHIA_LED_Catalogue2012_02.pdf


----------



## RedForest UK

Thanks, that's it. Are you sure it has 2x the efficiency? It seems to be rated at 700ma as opposed to 350ma for the 219A which could account for some of the massive increase in lumen rating, though there is a 25-30% increase in efficiency on top of that from the 92 CRI 219A-H1 that we are familiar with, to the 73 CRI 119B (R70), which seems about right.


----------



## Robin24k

RedForest UK said:


> Are you sure it has 2x the efficiency? It seems to be rated at 700ma as opposed to 350ma for the 219A which could account for some of the massive increase in lumen rating


Looks like I missed that, the text is so small...


----------



## RedForest UK

No worries, you did a great job picking the specific LED out of Nichia's datasheets in the first place.

I would guess it is specifically the 73 CRI R70 version of the 219B then based on apparent efficiency and the reported tint.


----------



## JWRitchie76

Yep that's the one! Nice work Robin!


----------



## awyeah

I picked up a 320 lumen 6PX Tactical today and exchanged it for the Pro. The spring on the tailcap was digging into the negative end of the battery really hard, you could actually see it had pitted it a bit. So I went for the Pro instead, which has a softer, thinner spring.

Is this normal with the current tactical models?


----------



## Shurefire

awyeah said:


> I picked up a 320 lumen 6PX Tactical today and exchanged it for the Pro. The spring on the tailcap was digging into the negative end of the battery really hard, you could actually see it had pitted it a bit. So I went for the Pro instead, which has a softer, thinner spring.
> 
> Is this normal with the current tactical models?




I can't speak for the new 320lm models, but the 200lm g2x tactical I have has always left a mark on the back of the battery. Its never been a concern to me as it doesn't seem to indent the battery in any noticeable way. I've been running a 17670 in it for a while with no real issues like pitting.


----------



## awyeah

Yeah that's the thing - the one I had was digging in - it was actually pulling up metal and pitting the top center of the battery - this was not the usual circular groove marks you'd expect from a twisty. You could see metal being raised up, you could feel it with your fingernails. It was probably nothing, but I'm already paranoid enough about lithium primaries...


----------



## Lodogg2221

Could it have been the end of the spring digging in? I cant see how the body of the spring could do that.
If it were the end of it, maybe it just needed tweaked a bit with a pair of pliers.


----------



## awyeah

Lodogg2221 said:


> Could it have been the end of the spring digging in? I cant see how the body of the spring could do that.
> If it were the end of it, maybe it just needed tweaked a bit with a pair of pliers.



Yes, I am sure that's what it was. I didn't really feel like messing with it though.


----------



## SimulatedZero

Am I correct in assuming that the 320 lumen 6PX Pro has the same neutral tint as the G2X Pro?


Also, even though the 320 lumen model has more flood, does it still throw decently well? Say about 100 yards in a very dark environment?


----------



## awyeah

Here's another question. The box for this light says it's not weapons-rated, so obviously it can't be mounted on one. 

But, would it be safe to hold this alongside a handgun in a two-hand hold where it might still get some recoil?


----------



## Lodogg2221

awyeah said:


> Here's another question. The box for this light says it's not weapons-rated, so obviously it can't be mounted on one.
> 
> But, would it be safe to hold this alongside a handgun in a two-hand hold where it might still get some recoil?



I would think so. Its not going to be rigidly mounted, so its not experiencing the full recoil. Your hand is, in that case, acting as a damper.


----------



## JWRitchie76

SimulatedZero said:


> Am I correct in assuming that the 320 lumen 6PX Pro has the same neutral tint as the G2X Pro?
> 
> 
> Also, even though the 320 lumen model has more flood, does it still throw decently well? Say about 100 yards in a very dark environment?



I'm going to go out on a limb and say all the 320 lumen lights will use the same LED. It does throw decently well. 100 yards for sure.


----------



## SimulatedZero

JWRitchie76 said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say all the 320 lumen lights will use the same LED. It does throw decently well. 100 yards for sure.



Yeah... I realized that after I found out that the heads are the exact same between the G2X and 6PX 

Thanks for the info on the throw.


----------



## ChetS

How does this new 320 lumen light compare to the M61 drop in? Anyone compare them side by side?


----------



## flashlight chronic

Can someone please post some comparison beamshots of the 320 vs 200 vs M61? Oh, and ChetS:welcome:


----------



## Dioni

ChetS said:


> How does this new 320 lumen light compare to the M61 drop in? Anyone compare them side by side?





flashlight chronic said:


> Can someone please post some comparison beamshots of the 320 vs 200 vs M61? Oh, and ChetS:welcome:



+1


----------



## Toohotruk

Well, I just ran my yellow G2X tactical through a cycle in the washing machine accidentally...no moisture was found inside and it fired right up! It damn near went through the dryer too, but I heard a fairly loud thunk when it hit the inside of the dryer while loading my clothes and I investigated to find a very clean, but unharmed G2X. Must have left it in my pocket when I did my wash.


----------



## Dioni

flashlight chronic said:


> Can someone please post some comparison beamshots of the 320 vs 200 vs M61? Oh, and ChetS:welcome:



Anyone? :candle:


----------



## Nkelly226

Picked up a g2x tactical at my lgs the other day I've been wanting one for EDC for a while and finally pulled the trigger on one, I hated the switch operation of it though so I pulled apart a ultrafires switch assembly and added a glow cap but I'm ordering a McClicky switch for it as well as an upgraded bezel from oveready while I'm at it! My question is what's the easiest way to remove the factory bezel to instal the new one since overeadys tool is no longer available for purchase


----------



## flashlight chronic

I use a bezel removal tool from EDCPlus. Works very well for my 6PX. It's also used as a light diffuser.


----------



## Slumber

The bezel ring and lens are one piece. You'll need a new lens as well. I believe an o-ring is needed too. I've never modded one, but I remember reading posts about doing it.


----------



## allemander

JWRitchie76 said:


> G2X Left - P2X Fury Right. Both on high. The wall is a manilla white color



Does anyone know why the color difference between the 320lm G2X-D Pro and the 500lm P2X Fury is so dramatically different?
I want white light whenever possible and I find the yellowish color of the G2X output to be very displeasing, although I love the form-factor, design, weight and feel of the light.
Can anyone recommend another SF LED light that more closely resembles the white tint of the Fury's output?
Do they make one like that with a polymer body?


----------



## Slumber

Get an older 200 lumen G2X.


----------



## allemander

Slumber Pass said:


> Get an older 200 lumen G2X.



Thank you, Slumber.
I just may try that.
Although I hate to give up output power.
Any idea why the new, brighter G2X is so yellow on a white wall?
Are you certain the older 200lm G2X is more white like the Fury?


----------



## Slumber

I have not personally seen the tint of the new G2X in person, but sometimes when looking at two distinct tints in pictures, the difference is exaggerated. It may not be so yellow in person. I do own the older G2X and 6PX models and they are similar to the Fury I have in color. Many find the warmer tints more pleasing so maybe that has something to do with the change.


----------



## Robin24k

allemander said:


> Thank you, Slumber.
> I just may try that.
> Although I hate to give up output power.
> Any idea why the new, brighter G2X is so yellow on a white wall?
> Are you certain the older 200lm G2X is more white like the Fury?


It's because the LED is neutral white, rather than cool white. It definately looks more yellow compared to cool white, but it's similar to daylight.

The color of the wall in the picture doesn't help either, as it's manila white (which I assume is somewhat yellow), but this brings up another point...neutral white renders color better.


----------



## Lurveleven

I thought Manilla white had a yellow tint to it, so G2X may have been the most correct in the picture. Anyway, I would prefer the G2X tint over the Fury since it most likely would be better outdoors.


----------



## Robin24k

Lurveleven said:


> I thought Manilla white had a yellow tint to it


I guess a better question would be what is "manilla white"...is it supposed to be "vanilla white" or the color of a manila envelope, which is far from white? :thinking:


----------



## HistoryChannel

I have an older model G2x 200lm and the newer G2x 320lm and the difference in tint is dramatic to me. 

The older G2x 200lm version is definitely whiter and cleaner. The newer G2x 320 lumen has a yellowish, almost a hint of greenish tint around the edges of the spot. The spot is a bit whiter than the outer flood. 

I prefer the older 200lm version much better for the cleaner whiter beam. The output difference is negligible to my naked eye (is there a clothed eye? lol)... I know there is supposed to be a 120lm difference but I can't tell. Maybe slightly brigher for the 320.


----------



## HistoryChannel

Can a 6Px be bored to take 18650s?


----------



## Stainz

My early 6PX Pro (200Lm max) has had the bump-to-high problem since new. S-F sent me a replacement tailcap - I've even tried the tailcap from my Fury - same problem. I've antiseptically cleaned the threads, spring, battery contacts, and positive contact. I've coated them all with my LGB (G-scale model train) conductive paste, a silver/graphite mix, to no avail. Any suggestions? Thanks!

John


----------



## cland72

Stainz said:


> My early 6PX Pro (200Lm max) has had the bump-to-high problem since new. S-F sent me a replacement tailcap - I've even tried the tailcap from my Fury - same problem. I've antiseptically cleaned the threads, spring, battery contacts, and positive contact. I've coated them all with my LGB (G-scale model train) conductive paste, a silver/graphite mix, to no avail. Any suggestions? Thanks!
> 
> John



Try a magnet on the positive end of the batteries 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tana

cland72 said:


> Try a magnet on the positive end of the batteries
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Or with $5 soldering iron, just solder a tiny little spring on positive contact in the head (I think I saw Surefire using spring in EB1 design, again)...


----------



## RIX TUX

HistoryChannel said:


> I have an older model G2x 200lm and the newer G2x 320lm and the difference in tint is dramatic to me.
> 
> The older G2x 200lm version is definitely whiter and cleaner. The newer G2x 320 lumen has a yellowish, almost a hint of greenish tint around the edges of the spot. The spot is a bit whiter than the outer flood.
> 
> I prefer the older 200lm version much better for the cleaner whiter beam. The output difference is negligible to my naked eye (is there a clothed eye? lol)... I know there is supposed to be a 120lm difference but I can't tell. Maybe slightly brigher for the 320.



I know you have the g2x models but can you tell the difference of the 2 from looking at the outside? and anyone know the difference in looks of the 6px pro? How can one tell the difference between the 200 or 320 model?


----------



## BenChiew

HistoryChannel said:


> Can a 6Px be bored to take 18650s?



+1


----------



## 880arm

HistoryChannel said:


> Can a 6Px be bored to take 18650s?



There have been a few who have done it (see here), although I think some of them just used sandpaper and some elbow grease.

Precisionworks has bored a few (see here) but I'm not sure he's still willing to do them if they still have the head attached. Either way, the first step is getting the head off. If you can't do that, then I believe it's a no-go.


----------



## newbie66

Stainz said:


> My early 6PX Pro (200Lm max) has had the bump-to-high problem since new. S-F sent me a replacement tailcap - I've even tried the tailcap from my Fury - same problem. I've antiseptically cleaned the threads, spring, battery contacts, and positive contact. I've coated them all with my LGB (G-scale model train) conductive paste, a silver/graphite mix, to no avail. Any suggestions? Thanks!
> 
> John



For a premium brand that supplies LE or the military I thought Surefire would not have problems especially when they are supposedly known for their durability. Such a problem is giving me doubts now. And I thought of getting a Surefire too. I feel disappointed.


----------



## Machete God

RIX TUX said:


> I know you have the g2x models but can you tell the difference of the 2 from looking at the outside? and anyone know the difference in looks of the 6px pro? How can one tell the difference between the 200 or 320 model?


You can differentiate between the two "generations" of the G2X and 6PX models by the marking on the head of the light - the tactical and pro models of the first generation (200 lumens, CREE emitter) are marked 'A' and 'B' (respectively) while the second generation (320 lumens, Nichia emitter) are marked 'C' and 'D' (respectively).

Somebody correct me if this is inaccurate!


----------



## RIX TUX

Machete God said:


> You can differentiate between the two "generations" of the G2X and 6PX models by the marking on the head of the light - the tactical and pro models of the first generation (200 lumens, CREE emitter) are marked 'A' and 'B' (respectively) while the second generation (320 lumens, Nichia emitter) are marked 'C' and 'D' (respectively).
> 
> Somebody correct me if this is inaccurate!


Thanks for that info, it sounds logical


----------



## newbie66

Machete God said:


> You can differentiate between the two "generations" of the G2X and 6PX models by the marking on the head of the light - the tactical and pro models of the first generation (200 lumens, CREE emitter) are marked 'A' and 'B' (respectively) while the second generation (320 lumens, Nichia emitter) are marked 'C' and 'D' (respectively).
> 
> Somebody correct me if this is inaccurate!




So um, do you have the 320 lumen model and if it still has the bump-to-high problem? Was thinking of getting one if the problem is solved.


----------



## kelmo

ChetS said:


> How does this new 320 lumen light compare to the M61 drop in? Anyone compare them side by side?



Welcome to CPF ChetS!

They are roughly equivalent in output and throw by my house hallway white wall test. I don't have the means to post pictures. My 6PX has a suprisingly white high beam. My M61 is your typical Cree green. 

6PX Pro advantage - low beam very usefull.

M61 advantage - can be run with 2 and 3 cell hosts and can be replaced in the field if it dies.

kelmo


----------



## Machete God

newbie66 said:


> So um, do you have the 320 lumen model and if it still has the bump-to-high problem? Was thinking of getting one if the problem is solved.


Well, kinda... I have one NIP which I bought for a friend, gonna let him open it and test it himself so I can't answer based on my own experience, yet. But IIRC (again, somebody correct me if I am mistaken), SF fixed the problem by using stiffer springs in the later batches of the 200 lumen models, and sending out replacement tailcaps to people who contacted them.


----------



## newbie66

Machete God said:


> Well, kinda... I have one NIP which I bought for a friend, gonna let him open it and test it himself so I can't answer based on my own experience, yet. But IIRC (again, somebody correct me if I am mistaken), SF fixed the problem by using stiffer springs in the later batches of the 200 lumen models, and sending out replacement tailcaps to people who contacted them.



I see. Hmm, guess I will wait a bit more before deciding. Thanks for the info.


----------



## american

On a 6px 320 lumen pro anybody know what the little silver ring/ tab is when unscrewing the head? It fell out but seams to work fine without it


----------



## american

Does anybody know if the 2nd gen 320 lumens have dual springs? I have one and it has a positive spring and negative but its not as big as a normal 6p p60 coil spring. Do the 200 lumens have the same setup cuse I always hear they don't have dual springs?


----------



## Toohotruk

None of my 200 lumen 6PX Pros have a spring on the positive contact...neither does my 200 lumen G2X Tactical.

My Fury doesn't have one either.


----------



## american

Not even a small spring? What's it just a flat contact?


----------



## välineurheilija

american said:


> Not even a small spring? What's it just a flat contact?


I only have the G2X pro but... Yes


----------



## american

Is your 200 or 320 lumen?


----------



## välineurheilija

american said:


> Is your 200 or 320 lumen?


Its the 200.


----------



## american

So mine is the 320 pro I wonder if they got complaints of it not being there


----------



## välineurheilija

american said:


> So mine is the 320 pro I wonder if they got complaints of it not being there


That could be the case.


----------



## american

Anybody else have the 320 and can testify what I see?


----------



## american

. Mine is the 320 lumen pro. See the positive spring?


----------



## american

Anybody with these lights see if yours has the same it seams to be dual springs I don't know how strong it is tho, smaller then the normal 6p g2 positive coil


----------



## newbie66

american said:


> . Mine is the 320 lumen pro. See the positive spring?


 I finally decided to get the G2x pro 320 lumens and got it yesterday. But mine does not have dual springs. The inside looks somewhat different from yours. Btw, how on earth did you open the head??? I can't open mine...


----------



## american

I have a g2x and a 6px. The 6 unscrews the g doesn't. I'm guessing they loctited it.


----------



## american

Anyone wanna share a pic of their differnt looking spring/contact then I shared?


----------



## välineurheilija

There you go.Thats the G2X pro 200 lumen version.


Sent from a mobile telephone


----------



## american

Wow thank you I'm guessing they got complaints on the 2010 model so they fixed it for 2013 but my spring is still smaller then a p60


----------



## cland72

There was reporting of modes changing if you bumped the light while clicked on. I'm assuming the spring is an attempt to fix that. Wonder why they didn't do it with the G2X as well...


----------



## american

Yes they did to it to the g2x as well I have both 320 lumen pro models both bought from lowes but my g2x head doesn't unscrew while my 6px does but there is some red thread locker stuff on the threads


----------



## Machete God

That is news. I've handled both a 320 lumens G2X Pro and a 6PX Pro (both had 'D' markings on the head), and neither of them had the spring on the positive contact. They didn't exhibit the unreliable mode changing when clicking/bumping the light that plagued the earlier 200 lumens Pro models, but then again I didn't try too hard to induce it.

I wonder if your 6PX Pro is newer or older than those unsprung ones that most people seem to have? Does your G2X Pro have a spring on the positive contact as well?


----------



## american

Yes both lights dual springs Serial starts with a16


----------



## d.weglarz13

Hey guys. I am still kind of a newb, but i did get to my Lowe's store today and they had both the 6px pro and the G2x pro. Both were 80 bucks. I couldn't tell a difference from the packaging, but it seemed they were the same exact light and LED, except the G had a nitrolon body, and the 6 had the hard ano metal body. 
So, and again Im new to all of this relatively, what is the differences between these two lights other than the body, and which is better? I got the 6px pro because the metal body, but can always go back and get the other. i was happy to see them carry it, they stopped carrying SF for a long time, but back again I guess. 
Both the lights were the 320 lumen model. The one I have has a nice neutral tint, and not too much spill compared to my fenix TK's. 
THanks for any info or opinions you can give me.

Dave


----------



## cland72

I think you made the right choice. IMO the only real advantage the nitrolon of the G2X has is it doesn't get as cold or hot from exposure to ambient temps like aluminum does on the 6PX.


----------



## d.weglarz13

ok good. i may go back and grab the nitrolon one also, but we will see. thanks for the quick reply.

dave


----------



## Toohotruk

d.weglarz13 said:


> Hey guys. I am still kind of a newb, but i did get to my Lowe's store today and they had both the 6px pro and the G2x pro. Both were 80 bucks. I couldn't tell a difference from the packaging, but it seemed they were the same exact light and LED, except the G had a nitrolon body, and the 6 had the hard ano metal body.
> So, and again Im new to all of this relatively, what is the differences between these two lights other than the body, and which is better? I got the 6px pro because the metal body, but can always go back and get the other. i was happy to see them carry it, they stopped carrying SF for a long time, but back again I guess.
> Both the lights were the 320 lumen model. The one I have has a nice neutral tint, and not too much spill compared to my fenix TK's.
> THanks for any info or opinions you can give me.
> 
> Dave



So, does your 6PX have a spring on the positive contact in the head? 

Just curious.

That seems like a pretty good price for those lights...are they on sale at that price?


----------



## Ice Man

I have a G2X Tactical I bought a couple of years ago. I bought it at my local Army-Navy Surplus store. It was $56 plus tax then. I bought a rechargeable battery kit at Batteries Plus for $40, 4 rechargeable batteries, a charging cradle (holds two batteries) and two cords that plug into the cradle- one 110 VAC and one car charger (cigarette lighter plug). I bought a holster to wear it in at Harbor Freight, for $10. I like it. Bright light, that goes a pretty good distance.


----------



## american

d.weglarz13 said:


> Hey guys. I am still kind of a newb, but i did get to my Lowe's store today and they had both the 6px pro and the G2x pro. Both were 80 bucks. I couldn't tell a difference from the packaging, but it seemed they were the same exact light and LED, except the G had a nitrolon body, and the 6 had the hard ano metal body.
> So, and again Im new to all of this relatively, what is the differences between these two lights other than the body, and which is better? I got the 6px pro because the metal body, but can always go back and get the other. i was happy to see them carry it, they stopped carrying SF for a long time, but back again I guess.
> Both the lights were the 320 lumen model. The one I have has a nice neutral tint, and not too much spill compared to my fenix TK's.
> THanks for any info or opinions you can give me.
> 
> Dave



I also both got mine at lowes one was 60 Other was 70. Meanwhile gander mtn wants 130


----------



## BIGLOU

cland72 said:


> I think you made the right choice. IMO the only real advantage the nitrolon of the G2X has is it doesn't get as cold or hot from exposure to ambient temps like aluminum does on the 6PX.



clad72 is right but about the G2X, but the 6PX can be bored out to 18 mm to accomodate an 18650.


----------



## RIX TUX

Ice Man said:


> I have a G2X Tactical I bought a couple of years ago. I bought it at my local Army-Navy Surplus store. It was $56 plus tax then. I bought a rechargeable battery kit at Batteries Plus for $40, 4 rechargeable batteries, a charging cradle (holds two batteries) and two cords that plug into the cradle- one 110 VAC and one car charger (cigarette lighter plug). I bought a holster to wear it in at Harbor Freight, for $10. I like it. Bright light, that goes a pretty good distance.


Surefire makes nice lights but to me are too expensive. For the money you have spent there are brighter lights with more modes and features with less expensive battery options. 200 lumens for over $100 - ouch.


----------



## RIX TUX

d.weglarz13 said:


> Hey guys. I am still kind of a newb, but i did get to my Lowe's store today and they had both the 6px pro and the G2x pro. Both were 80 bucks.
> Dave


80 doll each or 40 doll each?


----------



## Toohotruk

BIGLOU said:


> clad72 is right but about the G2X, but the 6PX cannot be bored out to 18 mm to accomodate an 18650.



No, the 6PX can be bored and the G2X cannot.


----------



## BIGLOU

Toohotruk thanks edited my post.


----------



## RIX TUX

Anybody have a bored 6px? or fury? 
I am wondering if the light still puts out 320 or 500 lumens with an 18650 battery ?


----------



## cland72

RIX TUX said:


> Anybody have a bored 6px? or fury?
> I am wondering if the light still puts out 320 or 500 lumens with an 18650 battery ?



Fury here, and yes, it still does full output.


----------



## Lurveleven

RIX TUX said:


> Anybody have a bored 6px? or fury?
> I am wondering if the light still puts out 320 or 500 lumens with an 18650 battery ?



At least for the Fury It gives you higher out for longer with an 18650. Se runtime charts posted here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...light-thread&p=4172926&viewfull=1#post4172926

and for more charts see here (and scroll down for more charts):
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...light-thread&p=4149707&viewfull=1#post4149707


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

RIX TUX said:


> Surefire makes nice lights but to me are too expensive. For the money you have spent there are brighter lights with more modes and features with less expensive battery options. 200 lumens for over $100 - ouch.



For me, more modes is not a selling point. For multi-mode lights a high and a low with no PWM is enough for me... throw in a medium if I want to get all crazy, but usually not. 

I have had cheaper Chinese made lights with more throw and not only could I hear my CR123s rattling around in them due to the "more battery options," but they were also not always as reliable. One was from a very popular maker and I had to hit it to get it to turn on, even when just using high. I would rather spend the extra money once to get something that works. YMMV.


----------



## Ice Man

I agree, I wanted a single mode light, that was bright as h*ll. It was a couple of months before I got the rechargeable kit. I have a multi-mode LED light also, it lives in my pick-up. I also have a couple of single AA powered LED lights.


----------



## american

Do all you guys have 1 spring or two in the lights?


----------



## RIX TUX

cland72 said:


> Fury here, and yes, it still does full output.


will 2 rc123a's batteries (aw brand, 750 mah) work in a fury or a 6px? safe? same output? anyone tried these or similar? I've heard the surefire rc123a battery doesn't last to long.


----------



## cland72

RIX TUX said:


> will 2 rc123a's batteries (aw brand, 750 mah) work in a fury or a 6px? safe? same output? anyone tried these or similar? I've heard the surefire rc123a battery doesn't last to long.



I've heard they will work, but I haven't tried it personally.


----------



## american

I'm useing then tenergy 123 rechargeables cheap 6 batt and a charger for 25 in my surefires they work fine


----------



## Lurveleven

Why use 2 x RC123A batteries when a Keeppower 16650 contains more energy?


----------



## RIX TUX

Lurveleven said:


> Why use 2 x RC123A batteries when a Keeppower 16650 contains more energy?



already have rc123a batteries ............
and will a 16650 battery need a special charger ?


----------



## Lurveleven

RIX TUX said:


> already have rc123a batteries ............
> and will a 16650 battery need a special charger ?



No, a standard 18650 charger will do fine. I bought my Keeppower 16650 from doingoutdour for $18 incl shipping for 2 batteries.


----------



## RIX TUX

Lurveleven said:


> No, a standard 18650 charger will do fine. I bought my Keeppower 16650 from doingoutdour for $18 incl shipping for 2 batteries.


I have a nitecore 2 slot charger and it doesn't list list a 16650 batt as one that can be recharged, can it?


----------



## Lurveleven

RIX TUX said:


> I have a nitecore 2 slot charger and it doesn't list list a 16650 batt as one that can be recharged, can it?



Yes, you can charge them with the Intellicharger i2.


----------



## RIX TUX

Lurveleven said:


> Yes, you can charge them with the Intellicharger i2.



THX 11
any other brands of the 16650 battery and where can they be purchased ?


----------



## drsmith751

I have a 6PX Defender on order and I didn't realize that it has a plastic/lexan lens. I'm a little bummed, because I'm concerned that it could scratch easily and may not be that great optically. Do people have experience with this lens scratching easy. I could see throwing it in a back pack or stuffing it in a pocket. I'm wondering if I should return it and get something like a Fury with a glass lens.


----------



## american

. Anybody know what this ring does inside the head? Mine fell out it seams to work fine with or without


----------



## Brasso

drsmith751 said:


> I have a 6PX Defender on order and I didn't realize that it has a plastic/lexan lens. I'm a little bummed, because I'm concerned that it could scratch easily and may not be that great optically. Do people have experience with this lens scratching easy. I could see throwing it in a back pack or stuffing it in a pocket. I'm wondering if I should return it and get something like a Fury with a glass lens.



If you're that concerned just order a glass lens. http://www.flashlightlens.com/


----------



## outersquare

RIX TUX said:


> Surefire makes nice lights but to me are too expensive. For the money you have spent there are brighter lights with more modes and features with less expensive battery options. 200 lumens for over $100 - ouch.


It's $59 for a G2X pro at Lowes, and it's 320 lumens now. I picked one up to check out and for this price the bang for the buck is as good as anything else at a local retail store. I snuck an unprotected 17670 into mine, so no battery cost issues here either.
The one I have is a warm tint also like pictured earlier in the thread, which almost seems a nod to CPF tint snobbery and tint is something people pay a premium for anyways. It is almost as bright as a direct ship "1000 lumen" XML C8. My light collection is rather small at maybe a half dozen, but this one is worth keeping.


----------



## carrot

drsmith751 said:


> I have a 6PX Defender on order and I didn't realize that it has a plastic/lexan lens. I'm a little bummed, because I'm concerned that it could scratch easily and may not be that great optically. Do people have experience with this lens scratching easy. I could see throwing it in a back pack or stuffing it in a pocket. I'm wondering if I should return it and get something like a Fury with a glass lens.



The lens is pretty well recessed. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Brasso

I just received my 6PX Pro. What an awesome light! The tint is just so sweet. Beautiful neutral 4200k, or so. Tight spot with ample spill. This thing is the first 6 series that I feel absolutely no need to modify. Good job Surefire.


----------



## RedForest UK

RIX TUX said:


> THX 11
> any other brands of the 16650 battery and where can they be purchased ?



You can get unprotected Sanyo 16650s from Fasttech for $9-12.


----------



## RIX TUX

Dr. Strangelove said:


> The B means that it is a 2 level model (G2X Pro). If it had an A it would be a single level model (G2X Tactical).


my defender has a C...........So I dont think it designates the # of modes


----------



## 880arm

RIX TUX said:


> my defender has a C...........So I dont think it designates the # of modes



The A's and B's were the 200 lumen members of the 6PX family. The C's and D's are for the 320 lumen versions.


----------



## RIX TUX

american said:


> Anybody else have the 320 and can testify what I see?


I have the 6px Defender, C on the head, and it has a spring on the positive contact.


----------



## american

Makes since so does my d


----------



## RIX TUX

The inside of my tan g2x and after I put a ss strike bezel on it.........




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Slumber

Rix, what size lens did you use with that strike bezel? Looks awesome.


----------



## RIX TUX

Slumber Pass said:


> Rix, what size lens did you use with that strike bezel? Looks awesome.



thx Pass, I used a g2 lens 
the factory one in the g2x is plastic and has threads on it and the bezel is glued to it (all one piece) kinda cheesy


----------



## cland72

RIX TUX said:


> thx Pass, I used a g2 lens
> the factory one in the g2x is plastic and has threads on it and the bezel is glued to it (all one piece) kinda cheesy



Do you have any pics of how it comes apart? Can you use the same bezel removal tool that works on a Z44 bezel? 

If I ever pick up a 6PX I'd love to put a stainless bezel on it.


----------



## RIX TUX

[/URL][/IMG]


cland72 said:


> Do you have any pics of how it comes apart? Can you use the same bezel removal tool that works on a Z44 bezel?
> 
> If I ever pick up a 6PX I'd love to put a stainless bezel on it.






[/URL][/IMG]
same tool that fits a g2, it has some type of glue or sealant on the threads, wasn't very hard to remove
I used the o ring on the bottom of the plastic lens, I had to stretch it out some to get it to fit right under the g2 lens, the bigger flat o ring that is used on g2/6p was to thick, the reflector is loose if there is no lense and just drops out


----------



## cland72

Thanks for the info & photos.


----------



## välineurheilija

I just got a 6px pro the older version and it is missing the B letter on the head have you seen such a thing?


Sent from a mobile telephone


----------



## Alexpag

Is there a big difference between the older version of the light (200 lumens) and the new one (320 lumens)? Also in terms of the colour of the beam, the newest version is it more close to neutral white or still a bit of blue-purple?


----------



## Slumber

välineurheilija said:


> I just got a 6px pro the older version and it is missing the B letter on the head have you seen such a thing?
> 
> 
> Sent from a mobile telephone



The 200 lumen 6PX's didn't indicate A or B on the head since it either said Pro or Tactical on the body. The G2X models had the A and B because it had no indication of model on the body. The newer versions all have C or D on the heads regardless.


----------



## välineurheilija

Oh okay thanks.i thought for a moment i got a fake or a rare piece


----------



## RBid

I took my 6PX Pro on a walk last night. mine is the 320 lumen version. As I'm sure anyone else would, I used the low setting for nearly the whole walk. While passing through high school grounds with no grounds lighting on at the time, I clicked it on high and pointed it sideways across the field. Holy cow... 320 lumens at that distance lit up those bleachers like crazy... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexpag

Alexpag said:


> Is there a big difference between the older version of the light (200 lumens) and the new one (320 lumens)? Also in terms of the colour of the beam, the newest version is it more close to neutral white or still a bit of blue-purple?



Anyone?


----------



## Robin24k

The 320 lumens version has a neutral white LED, so yes, it's a big difference.


----------



## 999snafu

Robin24k said:


> The 320 lumens version has a neutral white LED, so yes, it's a big difference.



I seem to recall that the 200 lumen version had slightly better throw whereas the 320 has more flood. Is that right or have I imagined it & then convinced myself that I read it somewhere??!!


----------



## Robin24k

It's possible, since the 200 lumens version uses a Cree XP-E, which has a smaller die than the Nichia in the 320 lumens version.


----------



## flashlight chronic

It's great to see this thread again because I love my 6PX tactical. I have the 200 lumen version which is bored out and running an AW 2900mah 18650 w/ a clicky switch. Just a simple and reliable light w/ smoother lines than the older designs, although i do love my older Surefires very much!


----------



## välineurheilija

flashlight chronic said:


> It's great to see this thread again because I love my 6PX tactical. I have the 200 lumen version which is bored out and running an AW 2900mah 18650 w/ a clicky switch. Just a simple and reliable light w/ smoother lines than the older designs, although i do love my older Surefires very much!


I only have one bad thing to say about this light.Mine has a quite irritating preflash.


----------



## Slumber

flashlight chronic said:


> It's great to see this thread again because I love my 6PX tactical. I have the 200 lumen version which is bored out and running an AW 2900mah 18650 w/ a clicky switch. Just a simple and reliable light w/ smoother lines than the older designs, although i do love my older Surefires very much!



One of my favorites. I got into lights right before these were released and after getting into metric lights and back to US lights, my 6PX is still one of my very favorite lights. They're very underrated.


----------



## välineurheilija

välineurheilija said:


> I only have one bad thing to say about this light.Mine has a quite irritating preflash.


Oh i missed that was the tactical version i have the pro with a preflash


----------



## cland72

Two questions for those of you who have purchased the most recent version (320 lumens):

Is there a spring at the positive end of the batteries?
Is there still a pre-flash issue on the Pro models?


----------



## rocled

I purchased a 320 lumen G2X pro a week ago, no pre flash issue and it does have a spring in the head. Also mine appears to have the 219B emitter and the tint is great. Mine also runs great off a 16650. These can be found for $49 plus S&H too.


----------



## cland72

rocled said:


> I purchased a 320 lumen G2X pro a week ago, no pre flash issue and it does have a spring in the head. Also mine appears to have the 219B emitter and the tint is great. Mine also runs great off a 16650. These can be found for $49 plus S&H too.



Nice! Thanks for the reply.


----------



## flashlight chronic

My bored out 6PX


----------



## rpm00

Help Needed: I've been looking to get my first SureFire - want to see for myself what all the rage is about. I'm thinking about a 6PX Pro. However, I'd like three modes instead of two. Seems lots of people like the Malkoff dropins. The M361 seems to fit that bill. Is that a decent combination or are there other dropins that are also well regarded but a little cheaper?

I've read through almost all 33 pages of this thread and to be honest still have no idea what kind of batteries to get for this. I want a rechargeable solution. Here's what I've gathered so far:
- Surefire says you can run two RCR123s which would be fine. But Malkoff says either one LiIon or two primaries. So I guess with that Malkoff dropin I couldn't run the RCR123s...
- So next option is a single LiIon. 
- I have a bunch of 18650s, but I'm not going to go about boring this out and to be honest think that's a little rediculous an idea for a quality light just to get a rechargeable option.
- So next choice would be 17670s. It sounds like on this thread there is limited success getting these to fit in this light though. 
- Is there another dropin I should consider that would handle two RCR123s? 

So my two questions are: Are there alternatives to the Malkoff M361 I should look at and what batteries are guaranteed to work with this dropin/light combination? 

Thanks! Hope the experts can help out!


----------



## välineurheilija

Im sure someone will come address all of your questions but firstly the 6px is not a P60 light so no Malkoff drop in for that one and second i dont think Surefire says you can use RCR123's. Hope this helps in some way


----------



## rpm00

Thanks, valineurheilija. Surefire sure is complicated... What would people recommend for a SureFire/dropin that takes rechargeables and has L->M->H?


----------



## Robin24k

Low/High can be found in the tactical version of the EB1/EB2 Backup or Outdoorsman series.

Low/Medium/High isn't a popular configuration can only be found on the rechargeables with selector ring (ie. UNR Commander) or the discontinued Stratum.


----------



## Slumber

The Surefire Stratum (now discontinued) had a Low-Med-High configuration, but I found it cumbersome to switch through. The Low-High of the 6PX "feels" very quick by comparison. Surefire only recommends primary cells or the K2 branded LiFePo4 batteries for their lights, but I've had excellent experience running Keepower 16650's in my 6PX and G2X with no issues. My particular G2X is an early model that would not fit an AW 17670. 

The Malkoff M361 is a SOLID choice for a P60 drop-in, but the timing of the switching and what mode it defaults too sounds confusing. 

I'm sure you can get a Nailbender or Vinhn drop-in in a Low-med-hi with your choice of led and voltage range for a good price, but I think these 6PX's are an incredible value for a turn-key light with a beautiful beam.


----------



## rpm00

Thanks for the help, folks. It just seems too difficult to get what I think is a pretty basic setup. So I'm just going to stick with other brands like Solarforce, Zebralight, and Eagletac for the time being. But thanks for the input!


----------



## derLichtschalter

I love my 6PX Defender - partly for its haptics, partly for its simple "interface". Lately I managed to take it apart, after I got curious about the innards.



 




 



After that the connection between the driver board and the LED board sometimes got loose. So I thought about drilling the head so that P60 dropins would fit into it. Some months passed until I had the opportunity to use my father-in-law-to-be's drill press and other tools in his garage. Also I needed his knowledge of metal works to succeed in doing this...

First I wrapped the head of the 6PX with some tape to prevent it from being damaged by the bench vise.




Then I took a 10 mm HSS borer and pre-drilled a hole through the massive part inside the head.




After that I widened the hole by using a 18 mm HSS borer. The target was 22.5 mm, but a 22 mm borer would have done too much damage to the inside of the head.




So lastly I had to use a round file to widen it by hand.




After a long time of filing and some cups of coffee the dropin did fit through the head, but it didn't go in far enough. So I also had to widen the upper part of the head so that also the wider part of the dropin could go in far enough. So at last I was able to not only put in the dropin and a Solarforce glass lens but also the original O-ring of the 6PX and that flat Solarforce O-ring.




Here one can see the 6PX with an EDC+ X60L XM-L2 U2 530 Lumens (but with O-ring, original lens and bezel ring). Even the EagleTac / Sportac Triple XP-G2 P60 Dropin fits without a problem.




Now I love it even more!


----------



## flashlight chronic

derLichtschalter said:


> I love my 6PX Defender - partly for its haptics, partly for its simple "interface". Lately I managed to take it apart, after I got curious about the innards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that the connection between the driver board and the LED board sometimes got loose. So I thought about drilling the head so that P60 dropins would fit into it. Some months passed until I had the opportunity to use my father-in-law-to-be's drill press and other tools in his garage. Also I needed his knowledge of metal works to succeed in doing this...
> 
> First I wrapped the head of the 6PX with some tape to prevent it from being damaged by the bench vise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I took a 10 mm HSS borer and pre-drilled a hole through the massive part inside the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that I widened the hole by using a 18 mm HSS borer. The target was 22.5 mm, but a 22 mm borer would have done too much damage to the inside of the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lastly I had to use a round file to widen it by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a long time of filing and some cups of coffee the dropin did fit through the head, but it didn't go in far enough. So I also had to widen the upper part of the head so that also the wider part of the dropin could go in far enough. So at last I was able to not only put in the dropin and a Solarforce glass lens but also the original O-ring of the 6PX and that flat Solarforce O-ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here one can see the 6PX with an EDC+ X60L XM-L2 U2 530 Lumens (but with O-ring, original lens and bezel ring). Even the EagleTac / Sportac Triple XP-G2 P60 Dropin fits without a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I love it even more!


You just opened the flood gates. I love it!


----------



## revscott

I just got a G2X Pro. Are there any drop ins for this light? I thought it was going to be a p60 host but I guess that was wrong. I had an older G2 with a malkoff m60 that I gave to a family member, so I just assumed this would be similar.

I can't even get the head to unscrew.


----------



## cland72

revscott said:


> I just got a G2X Pro. Are there any drop ins for this light? I thought it was going to be a p60 host but I guess that was wrong. I had an older G2 with a malkoff m60 that I gave to a family member, so I just assumed this would be similar.
> 
> I can't even get the head to unscrew.



You need a G2. The G2X is not P60 compatible.


----------



## derLichtschalter

Perhaps I should buy and drill a G2X, too


----------



## Labrador72

I was wondering if Surefire have any plans of releasing a 9PX just to have a led version of their old 9P.
Or maybe that done already through their recent release of the Fury 3PX?


----------



## revscott

So does that mean there are no drop ins of any kind that work with G2X pro?


----------



## cland72

revscott said:


> So does that mean there are no drop ins of any kind that work with G2X pro?



Correct.


----------



## mcorp

Oh geez...i nearly purchased the g2x pro thinking that I can do a drop in when I get it


----------



## flashlight chronic

Modded 6PX w/ 3 mode Solarforce P60 (inspired by fellow CPF member: derLichtschalter)


----------



## derLichtschalter

Very nice!


----------



## flashlight chronic

derLichtschalter said:


> Very nice!


Thanks to you, I'm much happier w/ my 6PX. Making it P60 compatible offers so many options. Maybe a someone like Ronac or FM will design a head that allows the use of these type of drop-ins. I'll try to post pics on how I cut a 3/4 inch copper coupling for copper pipe to help w/ heat tranfer. It's the same thing I use in my G series lights.


----------



## flashlight chronic

Here it is w/ a Surefire P60L drop-in (SSC P4 led). Don't mind the little droplets of rain.


----------



## flashlight chronic

Another pic.


----------



## Albinoni1967

Does Surefire offer free shipping worldwide or just for USA only, also is it possible to buy these lights on their website.


----------



## välineurheilija

Albinoni1967 said:


> Does Surefire offer free shipping worldwide or just for USA only, also is it possible to buy these lights on their website.


I think you will have to find a seller from outside the US because they wont ship abroad.
Meaning they dont offer anykind of shipping at all 
i get mine from an importer in Finland and Germany hope this helps.


----------



## bigfoot

I see the newer models have been bumped up to 320 lumens and what appears to be a better (neutral) tint. Does anyone have an idea of the regulation or a link to a runtime chart? I'm curious to see how the light performs on high mode -- considering a G2X Pro for late-night dog walks.


----------



## martinaee

*G2X Tactical / G2X Pro Question*

I've never owned a SF light. I have been looking at the G2x pro model maybe now that it seems to have come down in price again to 60-70 dollars-ish most places.

On the pro model when you half press for momentary it cycles between high and low every time you release the button. Does it "reset" though after a few seconds so you know it will always start in low every time you grab the light? Or does it have a memory so that its ALWAYS literally cycling between low and high. I definitely want to be able to always know what the output will be when I first grab the light.

Thanks peeps! 

(p.s. I can't decide on colors either. I like that there are several options besides black... which do you have? The tan, foliage green, and yellow all look nice.)


----------



## Toohotruk

The Pros always start on Low...so does the Fury.

My G2X is yellow. I like that you can find it easily if you drop it.


----------



## flashlight chronic

martinaee said:


> *G2X Tactical / G2X Pro Question*
> 
> I've never owned a SF light. I have been looking at the G2x pro model maybe now that it seems to have come down in price again to 60-70 dollars-ish most places.
> 
> On the pro model when you half press for momentary it cycles between high and low every time you release the button. Does it "reset" though after a few seconds so you know it will always start in low every time you grab the light? Or does it have a memory so that its ALWAYS literally cycling between low and high. I definitely want to be able to always know what the output will be when I first grab the light.
> 
> Thanks peeps!
> 
> (p.s. I can't decide on colors either. I like that there are several options besides black... which do you have? The tan, foliage green, and yellow all look nice.)


Battery Junction has both the Pro and Tactical in stock for $49.00 plus shipping.


----------



## martinaee

Toohotruk said:


> The Pros always start on Low...so does the Fury.
> 
> My G2X is yellow. I like that you can find it easily if you drop it.



Thanks! One more question. I know it's said SF overrates their lumens. I have tons of Fenix lights. If you were to guess what is the 15 lumen rating on the SF equivalent to to current ansi rated Fenix lights (for example).

Would that 15 lumens look more like 20 lumens on current Fenix lights? 25? Thanks.


----------



## Labrador72

I have a 6PX Pro, the older 200 lumens model that I recently purchased because it was half the European RRP or even less.
Well, I compared it to my Fenix TK12 XP-G R5 (245 ANSI lumens) which I believe was released exactly the same year as the 6PX.

I have no way scientifically measure lumens but as far as the my visual perception goes the TK12 is brighter. I have checked both indoors and outdoors with fresh new CR123s in the 6PX. If Surefire were underestimating their lumens then Fenix was doing the same back in 2010, possibly more so than Surefire.


----------



## martinaee

Labrador72 said:


> I have a 6PX Pro, the older 200 lumens model that I recently purchased because it was half the European RRP or even less.
> Well, I compared it to my Fenix TK12 XP-G R5 (245 ANSI lumens) which I believe was released exactly the same year as the 6PX.
> 
> I have no way scientifically measure lumens but as far as the my visual perception goes the TK12 is brighter. I have checked both indoors and outdoors with fresh new CR123s in the 6PX. If Surefire were underestimating their lumens then Fenix was doing the same back in 2010, possibly more so than Surefire.



Interesting. I've never owned a SF light and some people seem to make it sound like a mythical legendary creature that has way more lumens than it should. Does SF go by the ANSI standards? 15 lm should look more or less like 15 lm then. Good to know that everything is pretty even then these days across the board.

I need help on one more thing: *TAN G2X pro *or* Yellow G2X pro :laughing:*


----------



## 880arm

martinaee said:


> I need help on one more thing: *TAN G2X pro *or* Yellow G2X pro :laughing:*



Why not *FOILAGE GREEN?* 

For me the answer depends on how I plan to use/carry the light. For EDC I like the looks of the tan better but I keep a yellow G2X in my truck just because it is so brightly colored and easy to find.


----------



## Labrador72

martinaee said:


> Interesting. I've never owned a SF light and some people seem to make it sound like a mythical legendary creature that has way more lumens than it should. Does SF go by the ANSI standards? 15 lm should look more or less like 15 lm then. Good to know that everything is pretty even then these days across the board.


Me too, I thought the 6PX 200 lumens would turn out to be nearly as bright as my Fenix TK30 but to the eyes it just looks like some 200 lumens. It is true that the tint is warmer and the beam profile throwyer than my Fenix TK12: two things that might make me perceive the TK12 as brighter. 

I think the story of Surefire lumens being brighter than Fenix lumens might date back to when Fenix did not follow ANSI and their own ratings were were 10/15% higher than ANSI. At the same time Surefire might have been more conservative in the past - which doesn't of course mean they are overstating lumens now but might be closer to ANSI. I don't think they follow ANSI but could be wrong.

I compared the 6PX on 15 lumens with TK12 on 8 lumens and in fact the 6PX looks much britgher. Same when comparing it with the Klarus XT11 on 10 lumens: maybe the 15 lumens are more understated than the 200. Again is just my visual perception.

Good luck with getting the first Surefire, they are great lights!


----------



## martinaee

Labrador72 said:


> Me too, I thought the 6PX 200 lumens would turn out to be nearly as bright as my Fenix TK30 but to the eyes it just looks like some 200 lumens. It is true that the tint is warmer and the beam profile throwyer than my Fenix TK12: two things that might make me perceive the TK12 as brighter.
> 
> I think the story of Surefire lumens being brighter than Fenix lumens might date back to when Fenix did not follow ANSI and their own ratings were were 10/15% higher than ANSI. At the same time Surefire might have been more conservative in the past - which doesn't of course mean they are overstating lumens now but might be closer to ANSI. I don't think they follow ANSI but could be wrong.
> 
> I compared the 6PX on 15 lumens with TK12 on 8 lumens and in fact the 6PX looks much britgher. Same when comparing it with the Klarus XT11 on 10 lumens: maybe the 15 lumens are more understated than the 200. Again is just my visual perception.
> 
> Good luck with getting the first Surefire, they are great lights!



That's good to hear. If I get a G2X pro I'd rather the 15 lumens be understated. The high mode at 300+ on the newest version is fine at whatever it is. Since I'll be using cr123's in the G2X I don't want to burn through them and want the low mode to be decently bright. Sounds like it is for general around the house use.


----------



## mikedsokc

I just bought a new 320 lumens G2X Tactical and it has the spring on the circuit board. I also did not see any warnings on the package anywhere about it not being weapons compatible.


----------



## cland72

mikedsokc said:


> I just bought a new 320 lumens G2X Tactical and it has the spring on the circuit board. I also did not see any warnings on the package anywhere about it not being weapons compatible.



That's great news. I don't know why they didn't do that from the beginning, but glad they've altered the design.


----------



## Slumber

Now we just need a glass lens or a plastic one that is user replaceable.


----------



## RIX TUX

mikedsokc said:


> I just bought a new 320 lumens G2X Tactical and it has the spring on the circuit board. I also did not see any warnings on the package anywhere about it not being weapons compatible.



"Not for weapon mounted applications" on the back of the package at the bottom?


----------



## martinaee

mikedsokc said:


> I just bought a new 320 lumens G2X Tactical and it has the spring on the circuit board. I also did not see any warnings on the package anywhere about it not being weapons compatible.



Where did you buy yours from? Does anybody know when this started being implemented in the G2X pro/tactical?


----------



## 880arm

I received confirmation from SureFire back in December that all of their lights (that have the spring) can be weapon mounted. The spring at the head was implemented quite a while back . . . I'm sure it's buried somewhere in this thread.

However, it's interesting to note that I received several lights directly from SureFire last month (6PX, 6PX Defender, G2X and G2ZX) that all have the spring but their packaging still has the "Not for weapon-mounted applications" text on the back of the package. :shrug:


----------



## mikedsokc

I bought it from Amazon.com. The package says that it is Rev. E. There is nothing on it that says that is not weapons grade.


----------



## 880arm

mikedsokc said:


> I bought it from Amazon.com. The package says that it is Rev. E. There is nothing on it that says that is not weapons grade.



Nice work! I just checked and mine were all Rev D. Looks like SureFire is environmentally conscious and made sure to use up all of the old packaging first


----------



## mikedsokc

What Rev. did they put the spring back in the G2X?


----------



## martinaee

Welp... I did it. Just bought a yellow G2X pro on Amazon. It is the xp-g2 model and hopefully also has a head spring. I wouldn't have purchased it when the price was 90+ dollars everywhere for a while, but at just under 60 is good for me. I held one once and loved the feel. I don't think I'd ever get any of the way more expensive SF lights myself. But I have held one of these before and have been itching to get one of a long time.

Ahhh... now we wait. After this comes I'll be wanting a TK22 Grey Neutral, a TK61, and the new E35 UE(I think this would be a pretty good bike light at the 300+ setting). Those lights will have to wait a while though. I always try to limit my flashlight spending to one every few months.


----------



## 880arm

mikedsokc said:


> What Rev. did they put the spring back in the G2X?



The revision number applies only to the printed materials (the package). Once they added the spring, they never took it out.


----------



## Up All Night

mikedsokc said:


> I bought it from Amazon.com. The package says that it is Rev. E. There is nothing on it that says that is not weapons grade.



This may have something to do with the tac version vs. pro version.
My recently acquired pro version, w/pos spring, says Rev. E. as well, but right above says "not for weapon-mounted applications". "Applications" was the only word visible, the rest was under the UPC label. Yours is obviously sans warning.
Perhaps a concern with mode jumps.


----------



## mikedsokc

I really like the G2X Tactical in tan. I like so much, that I want one to carry. I put the other one on my AR. I think I want the Pro version to carry though. Any thoughts?


----------



## cland72

mikedsokc said:


> I really like the G2X Tactical in tan. I like so much, that I want one to carry. I put the other one on my AR. I think I want the Pro version to carry though. Any thoughts?



Def go with the pro version for EDC and general duties. The tactical is best suited when paired with a firearm (whether mounted, or handheld).


----------



## mikedsokc

Will an AW 17670 protected battery work in the G2X Tactical?


----------



## cland72

It *MIGHT*... but if it does, it'll be tight. You're probably better off going with protected 16650 cells since they are higher capacity, and thinner than the 17670.

fasttech.com has Sanyo 16650 for 12.08 each with free international shipping, but they are sold out right now.


----------



## mikedsokc

cland72 said:


> It *MIGHT*... but if it does, it'll be tight. You're probably better off going with protected 16650 cells since they are higher capacity, and thinner than the 17670.
> 
> fasttech.com has Sanyo 16650 for 12.08 each with free international shipping, but they are sold out right now.



Thanks, I'll look into that.


----------



## martinaee

cland72 said:


> It *MIGHT*... but if it does, it'll be tight. You're probably better off going with protected 16650 cells since they are higher capacity, and thinner than the 17670.
> 
> fasttech.com has Sanyo 16650 for 12.08 each with free international shipping, but they are sold out right now.



Hmm... since I just ordered a yellow G2X pro I too would be interested in that. Can you charge a 16650 in an 18650 charger? Is it a bit shorter and can you make up that difference by adding something to the contacts so the battery can charge? I have the first gen Fenix 2 bay 18650 charger.


----------



## mikedsokc

Fasttech has as is and authentic Sanyo 16650's. I assume the authentic.


----------



## Up All Night

You should be good with RediLast 17670 2000 mAh from EDC plus. I believe they are based on the Sanyo 16650, very well put together cell and will fit anywhere my AW 17670 will not. Including all four of my G2X Pro models.


----------



## mikedsokc

Ordered some 16650's.


----------



## mikedsokc

I measured the tube on my G2X Tactical and it is 16.90mm.


----------



## cland72

mikedsokc said:


> Fasttech has as is and authentic Sanyo 16650's. I assume the authentic.



Yeah, I'm not sure what they mean by "as is", so I would default to the authentic ones myself.


----------



## Dave D

cland72 said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure what they mean by "as is", so I would default to the authentic ones myself.



From their webpage

*These batteries are taken out of other industrial products and are sold AS-IS.*

*FastTech checks to make sure voltage is between 3.6V and 4.2V but we cannot make any other guarantees.*

*These batteries do not come with any warranty from FastTech.*


----------



## cland72

Dave D said:


> From their webpage
> 
> *These batteries are taken out of other industrial products and are sold AS-IS.*
> 
> *FastTech checks to make sure voltage is between 3.6V and 4.2V but we cannot make any other guarantees.*
> 
> *These batteries do not come with any warranty from FastTech.*



Thanks. For the minor price difference, I'd definitely go with the non-"AS IS" cells.


----------



## mikedsokc

I have two Sanyo 16650 cell's ship today. I got them from Illumination Supply. I see that they are 4.3 volt and not 4.2 volt. Do anyone make a cheep ( less than $50) 4.3 volt charger. XTAR's VP2 will charge up to 4.35 volts, but won't that be over charging the cell.


----------



## Up All Night

HKJ tested this battery and posted the difference in capacity was only 80 mAh between a 4.2v charge and a 4.3v charge. 
Wouldn't sway me to pick up another charger.


----------



## mikedsokc

Up All Night said:


> HKJ tested this battery and posted the difference in capacity was only 80 mAh between a 4.2v charge and a 4.3v charge.
> Wouldn't sway me to pick up another charger.



I can live with that.


----------



## cland72

Check out the Intellicharger i4 (or i2). I have one and it works great.


----------



## 880arm

bigfoot said:


> I see the newer models have been bumped up to 320 lumens and what appears to be a better (neutral) tint. Does anyone have an idea of the regulation or a link to a runtime chart? I'm curious to see how the light performs on high mode -- considering a G2X Pro for late-night dog walks.



It has good regulation for almost 90 minutes and then starts a long taper as the batteries are depleted. My AW 17670 won't fit in any of my G2Xs so I ordered some 16650s but I haven't performed a runtime test with them yet.





A long way back in this thread, someone asked for a beam comparison between the 200 and 320 lumen versions of the 6PX/G2X and the Malkoff M61. The following photos were taken at a distance of 30 yards from the swing. I set the camera up for some more powerful lights and ended up underexposing these photos a little bit. However, the camera settings remained the same for each photo and they can at least help illustrate the differences in beam patterns . . .














Additional beamshots and side-by-side comparisons are in the G2X Review.


----------



## cland72

880arm said:


> It has good regulation for almost 90 minutes and then starts a long taper as the batteries are depleted. My AW 17670 won't fit in any of my G2Xs so I ordered some 16650s but I haven't performed a runtime test with them yet.
> 
> http://flashlightguide.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/SureFire-G2X-320-lumen.jpg​
> A long way back in this thread, someone asked for a beam comparison between the 200 and 320 lumen versions of the 6PX/G2X and the Malkoff M61. The following photos were taken at a distance of 30 yards from the swing. I set the camera up for some more powerful lights and ended up underexposing these photos a little bit. However, the camera settings remained the same for each photo and they can at least help illustrate the differences in beam patterns . . .
> 
> http://www.flashlightguide.com/flgpiwigo/_data/i/upload/2014/04/20/20140420075853-668ada77-me.jpg
> 
> http://www.flashlightguide.com/flgpiwigo/_data/i/upload/2014/04/20/20140420075854-38fcfbbb-me.jpg
> 
> http://www.flashlightguide.com/flgpiwigo/_data/i/upload/2014/04/20/20140420075844-5b12d26e-me.jpg​
> Additional beamshots and side-by-side comparisons are in the G2X Review.



Very interesting - it appears the G2X 320 lumen has a better hot spot/throw than the M61.


----------



## Slumber

Thanks for the beam shots and runtimes. Looking forward to see how the regulation (or lack of it) looks on a 16650 which is my preferred battery for powering these lights.


----------



## Up All Night

cland72 said:


> Very interesting - it appears the G2X 320 lumen has a better hot spot/throw than the M61.



I can attest to that. Significantly.
I love Malkoff drops, bulletproof with awesome beam profiles. Small reflector has limits. The M361 has noticeably more throw than the M61, comparing the modules I have.


----------



## mikedsokc

Can anyone post beam shots of the G2X Pro in the 15 lumens mode? I have the G2X Tactical 320 lm and looking at getting another one. I'm on the fence one the Pro version. Mine has the battery spring on the circuit board, but I hear a lot of people say the Pro does not. Bumping the light and changing modes is not a problem that I want to deal with.


----------



## RobertMM

Yup, beamshots would be nice with the 15 lumen low. Anyone also have an idea how runtime is on low? I remember being a bit disappointed by runtimes of the LX2 and E2DL on low, when someone here did a runtime test they fell short of what Surefire claimed.


----------



## mikedsokc

mikedsokc said:


> I have two Sanyo 16650 cell's ship today. I got them from Illumination Supply. I see that they are 4.3 volt and not 4.2 volt. Do anyone make a cheep ( less than $50) 4.3 volt charger. XTAR's VP2 will charge up to 4.35 volts, but won't that be over charging the cell.



I got my cells in the mail today. They fit the same as CR123a battery's do. Good call to who on this board told me about them. If your wondering, they both had 3.82 volts out of the box.


----------



## cland72

mikedsokc said:


> I got my cells in the mail today. They fit the same as CR123a battery's do. Good call to who on this board told me about them. If your wondering, they both had 3.82 volts out of the box.


----------



## mikedsokc

mikedsokc said:


> I got my cells in the mail today. They fit the same as CR123a battery's do. Good call to who on this board told me about them. If your wondering, they both had 3.82 volts out of the box.



I measured the cells at their widest point. 

KeepPower (Sanyo) 16650 2000 mAh 3.7 V = 16.60 mm
SureFire 123A 3.0 V = 16.40 mm
Energizer 123A 3.0 V = 16.40 mm


I measured the inside tube at the narrowest point. 

SureFire G2X Tactical inside diameter = 16.90 mm


----------



## Slumber

I had an early model of the 200 G2X Pro and those Keeppowers fit with room to spare when an AW wouldn't go in at all. The Statum I had was even narrower and the Keeppowers fit in that as well. Brightness seemed equal or pretty close to the eye, but I bet it dims a little sooner than it would on 6 volts. I'm really looking forward to see a runtime chart when 880arm gets a 16650.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams

Does anyone know the estimated runtime on low for the g2x pro (320 lumen) model?


----------



## 880arm

mikedsokc said:


> . . . Mine has the battery spring on the circuit board, but I hear a lot of people say the Pro does not. Bumping the light and changing modes is not a problem that I want to deal with.



Both the Tactical and the Pro have springs now. The original 6PX/G2X did not have them but SureFire made the change quite a while back and all made since then should have it.



mikedsokc said:


> I measured the cells at their widest point.
> 
> KeepPower (Sanyo) 16650 2000 mAh 3.7 V = 16.60 mm



One of mine measures about that, and fits fine, but the other is larger. I didn't realize this until I tried to load it into the G2X and it fit very snugly (really too snugly). The problem is at the positive end of the battery where I think there is something a little "off" with the wrapper. Aside from that little issue, I really like these batteries.



Slumber Pass said:


> . . .I'm really looking forward to see a runtime chart when 880arm gets a 16650.



Since you put it that way, I don't want to make you wait. I just ran a quick test with a Keeppower 16650 (2000mAh) charged to *4.20V*. Output is slightly lower than with 123As but without a meter I would have never known the difference. Runtime is very similar although I ended the test before the battery protection circuit could kick in so I don't know how long it would have limped along before the battery died. It's my first time using these batteries and I don't know how low they will go. After the test, the 16650 had a resting voltage of 3.19V. YMMV 






GrizzlyAdams said:


> Does anyone know the estimated runtime on low for the g2x pro (320 lumen) model?



SureFire says 45 hours so that's as good an estimate as I know (not that their runtimes are always correct). I just don't have the motivation to burn a pair of batteries to find out :shrug:


----------



## Slumber

Wow.....thanks 880arm! I thought for sure the output would taper much quicker on one LiIon vs. two primaries. Its definitely a pleasant surprise to see that it stays in regulation as long as it does.


----------



## RobertMM

Thanks for the graph 880arm! Those 16650s are looking great. That's 2xcr123 performance, on a rechargeable! I am ditching my 16340's.

If someone does a runtime test on low, please do tell. SF claimed 47hrs on the LX2 but it does 30, so maybe the G2X and 6PX Pro have around 30hours too?


----------



## Daso

So is there any simple way to increase the output of an earlier model 200 lumen Surefire 6PX PRO?


----------



## cland72

Daso said:


> So is there any simple way to increase the output of an earlier model 200 lumen Surefire 6PX PRO?



Unfortunately not.


----------



## Daso

cland72 said:


> Unfortunately not.


Oh well, Thanks!


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

I picked up a G2X Pro recently at the NRA convention in Indianapolis (I was working the show, not attending, but I still found time to make my way to the Surefire booth). They were selling stuff for around 40% off, so the light only cost me $42 before taxes. That's cheap for a Surefire light, and the quality seems outstanding on first impression. It'll make a nice compliment/back-up to my high CRI HDS Rotary.

Looking through the Surefire catalog, it seems to be one of their only lights that cycles low-to-high (my preference) instead of high-to-low. Also, the tint is quite good appearing almost pure white, and this seemed true of all the demo lights I tried in the booth. Perhaps Surefire has taken more care to ensure they aren't selling products with noticeable color in the beam?

Seems like a great light.


----------



## Toohotruk

The tint is outstanding on my G2X, my four 6PX Pros and my Fury, so I would have to agree they likely weed out the emitters that aren't the best tint.


----------



## martinaee

Well I got my first SF light, a yellow G2X pro, a few days ago. I'll have to give more impressions soon.

As far as beam tint... Does anybody know if they are using a neutral xp-g2 or is the new cool white xp-g2 really THAT warm. The beam on mine is literally only *slightly* more magenta and a hair cooler than my neutral Fenix E50 which uses an XM-L T6 neutral.

This just happens to be my first light with an xp-g2 so I'm just wondering. I heard the tint was warmer overall, but this is almost not cool white to me. I don't care really as I like neutral tint lights too, but I just want to know for future purchases as well if I should be expecting all xp-g2 (and possibly xm-l2) lights to be this warm. Other xm-l2 lights I've seen posted on CPF don't seem to be near neutral like this.


----------



## 880arm

I'm LED illiterate and thought it was an XP-G2 at first but I think it was Robin that posted here a while back that the new 6PX/G2X use a Nichia. Sure enough, when I looked at mine, it does appear larger than the XP-G2 and is slightly different in appearance.


----------



## Robin24k

Looking at this picture from your review, it should be a Nichia 219B. Size-wise, they are identical, but the dome shape may be enlarging the die more than the XP-G2...


----------



## 880arm

Robin24k said:


> Looking at this picture from your review, it should be a Nichia 219B. Size-wise, they are identical, but the dome shape may be enlarging the die more than the XP-G2...



Thanks! I really need to learn more about all these different LEDs. About all I know is I press the button and they make light . . . usually. :candle:


----------



## LanthanumK

<deleted>


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

You can give the switch a quick double-tap to enable high before clicking the switch all the way.


----------



## Slumber

The Surefire has a regular forward click switch. The Rayovac must have some sort of hybrid switching if it has momentary on AND the ability to tap while locked on to change modes (like a normal reverse clicky).


----------



## martinaee

Yeah, that's what led mine has. So it's a nichia huh? That's why it looked so different from the xp-g lights I have. I knew the xp-g2 is silver around the emitter base, but thought it still looked pretty similar to the xp-g.

Explains why it is so warm. And yes the Yellow G2X pro I just got a few days ago has the a spring in the head. It looks really small though looking down the tube.

The tailcap spring on my sample is kind of crooked though which is kind of disappointing. Doesn't seem to affect function though.


----------



## Up All Night

The G2X pro and Rayovac 2AA indestructible forward click switches operate in the exact same manner, barring a recent change by Rayovac, which I can't see happening in a light that sells for fifteen dollars.


----------



## Toohotruk

I just saw a G2X Pro for sale at Wallyworld!


----------



## electromage

I just picked up a new 6PX Pro, here's a better shot of the LED.





It's either a Nichia 119 or 219. The beam is wider and a bit warmer than my older 6PX Pro and G2X Tactical, which both have XP-Es.


----------



## Treeguy

(Pardon me if I`m not asking this properly or clearly.)

I tend to use my 320lm 6PX Defender in short bursts. At what point in the battery life will the light not give me an initial max burst even if only for ten-seconds of so?

If the light is regulated, does that mean that even if the batteries are mostly dead, I will still get an initial max burst that will simply die down quickly or no max burst at all?

Thanks.


----------



## 880arm

Treeguy said:


> . . . If the light is regulated, does that mean that even if the batteries are mostly dead, I will still get an initial max burst that will simply die down quickly or no max burst at all?



Eventually the batteries would reach a point where they would provide the max output for only a very brief period of time before noticeably dimming. If you're using the light in short bursts (a few seconds) you will see max (or close to it) output until the batteries are just about completely gone.


----------



## Robin24k

electromage said:


> It's either a Nichia 119 or 219.


More than likely, it's the 219 so that SureFire doesn't need to design another PCB.


----------



## Treeguy

880arm said:


> Eventually the batteries would reach a point where they would provide the max output for only a very brief period of time before noticeably dimming. If you're using the light in short bursts (a few seconds) you will see max (or close to it) output until the batteries are just about completely gone.



_(Lost track of the question after I asked it.)_

Thank you for the answer. And coming from you I feel confident about the info. And I really enjoy your site.


----------



## PierceTheNight

My SureFire G2X Pro has malfunctioned.

It was working fine until it was dropped from a short distance. No cosmetic damage was apparent, that was how small the impact was. It no longer has a bright mode. Yes, I put in a brand new set of batteries and it does the same thing. Tap the switch any number of times and there is only one mode, the 15 lumen mode.

I got an RMA # and will be shipping it out in a few days.

This is a real let-down. I bought SureFire over Fenix etc. due to their reputation for toughness and reliability. Now, with barely a few months of very light use (still on original batteries) and not even a single accidental scratch, the circuit no longer works properly. I know every great brand has its lemons, but I didn't spend $80 on a light for it to break. Now I no longer trust my SureFire G2X Pro to work when I need it to. I am back to carrying my Mini Maglite Pro.

SureFire just lost a fan and customer.

Pro


----------



## 880arm

That stinks. Not that it matters much but does your 6PX have the spring at the head?


----------



## PierceTheNight

It is the 320 lumen version, with the spring.


----------



## RobertMM

^ Damn. If only the head opened easily enough I'd pot it myself with thermal epoxy. That should make it tough as any out there.


----------



## PierceTheNight

RobertMM said:


> ^ Damn. If only the head opened easily enough I'd pot it myself with thermal epoxy. That should make it tough as any out there.



I'm not sure about yours, but my flashlight head was removed with moderate effort. The circuit board is held in by two pins, which also connect it to the LED.


----------



## Lodogg2221

PierceTheNight said:


> My SureFire G2X Pro has malfunctioned.
> 
> It was working fine until it was dropped from a short distance. No cosmetic damage was apparent, that was how small the impact was. It no longer has a bright mode. Yes, I put in a brand new set of batteries and it does the same thing. Tap the switch any number of times and there is only one mode, the 15 lumen mode.
> 
> I got an RMA # and will be shipping it out in a few days.
> 
> This is a real let-down. I bought SureFire over Fenix etc. due to their reputation for toughness and reliability. Now, with barely a few months of very light use (still on original batteries) and not even a single accidental scratch, the circuit no longer works properly. I know every great brand has its lemons, but I didn't spend $80 on a light for it to break. Now I no longer trust my SureFire G2X Pro to work when I need it to. I am back to carrying my Mini Maglite Pro.
> 
> SureFire just lost a fan and customer.
> 
> Pro



I cant help but think thats a bit harsh. If they fix it, what are you out? Its still a better light for the money than you can get most other places, and those places dont have a lifetime warranty. Most of the Chinese lights you are lucky if you can even get service, let alone for free.

I wonder too, what would one do with the old incan lights? Quite a few of the expensive older ones were a one time drop, bulb went poof style, where you were out the money to replace the bulb assembly. The 6P and similar werent an issue, but the 9AN, 8AX, etc sure didnt like to be dropped much. I guess spending a couple hundred on one of those would put some people off too if they dropped it and had to spring for a bulb assembly, but for those of us that had them, having the LED lights repaired by SF at their expense is a big step up. 
Although, Ive dropped quite a few of mine, some from a pretty good distance, and none have had to go back yet for anything like that. 
My R1 had to, because it quit charging the battery, but they sent a label, and had it back to me in less than three weeks. 

Yes it stinks that the light failed, but they will make it right. Maybe you should give them a chance.


----------



## tobrien

electromage said:


> I just picked up a new 6PX Pro, here's a better shot of the LED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's either a Nichia 119 or 219. The beam is wider and a bit warmer than my older 6PX Pro and G2X Tactical, which both have XP-Es.



I figured those _looked_ like Nichias but I assumed they were some Cree I didn't recognize haha. 

I'm considering a 6PX Defender actually and never saw that the price is actually pretty good on them. Plus, 320 lumens should be fine, seeing as my 140 HDS is more than enough


----------



## RedForest UK

Lodogg2221 said:


> I cant help but think thats a bit harsh. If they fix it, what are you out? Its still a better light for the money than you can get most other places, and those places dont have a lifetime warranty. Most of the Chinese lights you are lucky if you can even get service, let alone for free.
> 
> Yes it stinks that the light failed, but they will make it right. Maybe you should give them a chance.



I think the issue is with trust, yes the warranty is good and you don't end up worse off. You can look on the positive side and be glad you got a light with a good after service policy. However, when you buy a light because of a reputation for durability, and then it fails, you aren't going to have the same level of confidence in its replacement. 

Still, I'd recommend giving them another chance and using the replacement as much as you can. If it breaks again then you are getting back the premium you spent through warranty service, but if it doesn't then you can slowly rebuild your trust in the light. Personally, I'd expect your situation was a very rare one and that you shouldn't have any further issues.


----------



## PierceTheNight

Regarding earlier malfunction:

I just received a brand new packaged SureFire G2X Pro from SureFire. It was shipped from the SF factory only a couple days after they received my old light, but UPS took a while. Customer service is A+ as claimed. If I recommend a SF light to someone, it will be because of the CS, not the quality of the light itself. 

@Lodogg2221: It was harsh, because SureFire has built up a reputation for building "the world's finest illumination tools", and having it fail unexpectedly in such a manner was a big shock. The flashlight was what I expected mechanically, but electronically there were problems. Venture a guess where the circuit board was made.

@RedForest UK: I will be looking into a reliable backup for my SureFire instead of relying in it as my only flashlight. I will still keep my SureFire bumper sticker but will be less likely to tout them over the Chinese brands littering the Internet.


----------



## cland72

IMO, Surefire's legendary reliability was built on their incandescent models produced in the 90's and 00's. The recent generation (post Paul Kim) of LED lights doesn't seem to have the same "function over form" spirit as their older counterparts. I mean come on, how many of their current models actually have knurling? Not many, and what a shame.

To that end, I'll take a Surefire 6P Original and a Malkoff M61 over a newer Surefire light any day of the week. It may not have multiple modes, or be the latest/greatest/brightest, but hot damn will it work every single time you turn it on.


----------



## tobrien

cland72 said:


> IMO, Surefire's legendary reliability was built on their incandescent models produced in the 90's and 00's. The recent generation (post Paul Kim) of LED lights doesn't seem to have the same "function over form" spirit as their older counterparts. I mean come on, how many of their current models actually have knurling? Not many, and what a shame.
> 
> To that end, I'll take a Surefire 6P Original and a Malkoff M61 over a newer Surefire light any day of the week. It may not have multiple modes, or be the latest/greatest/brightest, but hot damn will it work every single time you turn it on.



I agree with you 100%.


----------



## injin000

derLichtschalter said:


> I love my 6PX Defender - partly for its haptics, partly for its simple "interface". Lately I managed to take it apart, after I got curious about the innards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that the connection between the driver board and the LED board sometimes got loose. So I thought about drilling the head so that P60 dropins would fit into it. Some months passed until I had the opportunity to use my father-in-law-to-be's drill press and other tools in his garage. Also I needed his knowledge of metal works to succeed in doing this...
> 
> First I wrapped the head of the 6PX with some tape to prevent it from being damaged by the bench vise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I took a 10 mm HSS borer and pre-drilled a hole through the massive part inside the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that I widened the hole by using a 18 mm HSS borer. The target was 22.5 mm, but a 22 mm borer would have done too much damage to the inside of the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lastly I had to use a round file to widen it by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a long time of filing and some cups of coffee the dropin did fit through the head, but it didn't go in far enough. So I also had to widen the upper part of the head so that also the wider part of the dropin could go in far enough. So at last I was able to not only put in the dropin and a Solarforce glass lens but also the original O-ring of the 6PX and that flat Solarforce O-ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here one can see the 6PX with an EDC+ X60L XM-L2 U2 530 Lumens (but with O-ring, original lens and bezel ring). Even the EagleTac / Sportac Triple XP-G2 P60 Dropin fits without a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I love it even more!



I'm wondering if this would be possible with the newer 6PX heads. :thinking:


----------



## cland72

injin000 said:


> I'm wondering if this would be possible with the newer 6PX heads. :thinking:



It is, based on the post you quoted.


----------



## derLichtschalter

I don't think the heads changed much, when they increased the lumens from 200 to 320...


----------



## flashlight chronic

Here's my modded 6PX tactical w/ a Malkoff M61NL running off an AW 2900mah 18650 IC


----------



## cullen.salisbury

Nice job man!


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## flashlight chronic

cullen.salisbury said:


> Nice job man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


Thank you kindly!


----------



## martinaee

Slumber Pass said:


> The Surefire Stratum (now discontinued) had a Low-Med-High configuration, but I found it cumbersome to switch through. The Low-High of the 6PX "feels" very quick by comparison. Surefire only recommends primary cells or the K2 branded LiFePo4 batteries for their lights, but I've had excellent experience running Keepower 16650's in my 6PX and G2X with no issues. My particular G2X is an early model that would not fit an AW 17670.



Does anyone know for sure if the "newest" version of the G2X pro (springs in both ends) will take a 17670? I was looking at getting a protected AW 17670 for it.


----------



## martinaee

cland72 said:


> It *MIGHT*... but if it does, it'll be tight. You're probably better off going with protected 16650 cells since they are higher capacity, and thinner than the 17670.
> 
> fasttech.com has Sanyo 16650 for 12.08 each with free international shipping, but they are sold out right now.



Disregard my last post about 17670's then. I thought the name of the batteries indicated their dimensions. How are 17670's lower capacity than 16650's? Different chemistry? 

I might try to get one of those 16650's then. Yeah illumn.com (illumination supply) has good Sanyo 16650's it seems. I'll probably get some from them. They actually seem to have a better selection of lithium ion cells than a lot of places I've seen online.


----------



## cland72

Same chemistry, just different materials, engineering, or technology I suppose. I purchased two 16650s from Ill Suppy a couple of months ago and they are GTG in my E2E and E2D, so I'm sure they'll fit the G2X.


----------



## RobertMM

There hasn't been that great of a demand for 17670s(outside of flashlight use) so few manufacturers think of putting out a newer, higher capacity version unlike 18650s, which jump in capacity by 200-300 mAh as months go by. So we're stuck with old tech 17670s, which have been in 1600 mAh capacity for years.
I remember seeing a runtime graph of 16650s used in a 320 lumen G2X(in this thread, I think). The cell and the light's circuit are a great match, such that output and runtime are almost identical to using a pair of primaries. Think direct replacement for primaries, without the capacity loss or having to bore out the light body.


----------



## martinaee

RobertMM said:


> There hasn't been that great of a demand for 17670s(outside of flashlight use) so few manufacturers think of putting out a newer, higher capacity version unlike 18650s, which jump in capacity by 200-300 mAh as months go by. So we're stuck with old tech 17670s, which have been in 1600 mAh capacity for years.
> I remember seeing a runtime graph of 16650s used in a 320 lumen G2X(in this thread, I think). The cell and the light's circuit are a great match, such that output and runtime are almost identical to using a pair of primaries. Think direct replacement for primaries, without the capacity loss or having to bore out the light body.



That sounds FANTASTIC. I have a small box of CR123's but hate using them. Like my other lights I keep high quality lithium primaries as an emergency stash (cr123's, L91 lithium aa's, alkaline D cells for my Streamlight lantern) but everything gets 18650's or NiMh for actual use most of the time.

I own the Fenix ARE-C1 two 18650 charger for 18650's (not the newest version with a digital display) ... would there be any problem charging one or two 16650's in it? Physically they should fit fine I think.


----------



## newbie66

martinaee said:


> That sounds FANTASTIC. I have a small box of CR123's but hate using them. Like my other lights I keep high quality lithium primaries as an emergency stash (cr123's, L91 lithium aa's, alkaline D cells for my Streamlight lantern) but everything gets 18650's or NiMh for actual use most of the time.
> 
> I own the Fenix ARE-C1 two 18650 charger for 18650's (not the newest version with a digital display) ... would there be any problem charging one or two 16650's in it? Physically they should fit fine I think.



You can find the review of the g2x and a 16650 here: http://flashlightguide.com/2014/04/review-surefire-g2x-pro-g2x-tactical/


----------



## 880arm

RobertMM said:


> . . . I remember seeing a runtime graph of 16650s used in a 320 lumen G2X(in this thread, I think). The cell and the light's circuit are a great match, such that output and runtime are almost identical to using a pair of primaries. Think direct replacement for primaries, without the capacity loss or having to bore out the light body.



That may have been this one. I agree that the 16650 is a nice replacement for 2x123A.

The G2X has a really tight battery compartment. Of the two KeepPower 16650 cells I ordered, one was just a tiny bit thicker at the positive end and fit a little too snugly in the G2X. It could be inserted and I could probably get it back out again but I'm not going to chance it myself. The other fit perfectly.



880arm said:


> . . . I just ran a quick test with a Keeppower 16650 (2000mAh) charged to *4.20V*. Output is slightly lower than with 123As but without a meter I would have never known the difference. Runtime is very similar although I ended the test before the battery protection circuit could kick in so I don't know how long it would have limped along before the battery died. It's my first time using these batteries and I don't know how low they will go. After the test, the 16650 had a resting voltage of 3.19V. YMMV







newbie66 said:


> You can find the review of the g2x and a 16650 here: http://flashlightguide.com/2014/04/review-surefire-g2x-pro-g2x-tactical/



I didn't include the 16650 test results in the full review as I didn't have them at the time and SureFire doesn't support the use of that type of battery. I debated about adding the updated chart to the review but have not done so.


----------



## martinaee

Those were protected 16650's I'm assuming that were tested 880arm? I don't think I'm going to buy unprotected cells although I see they are available there too.


----------



## 880arm

martinaee said:


> Those were protected 16650's I'm assuming that were tested 880arm? I don't think I'm going to buy unprotected cells although I see they are available there too.



Yes, it was a protected 16650 :twothumbs


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW! Interesting stuff...Might have to spring for a couple myself! :thumbsup:

They would probably work great in a Fury as well, I would think. :shrug:

I've been using 17670s in both my 6PX and my Fury for quite some time now with very good results.


----------



## newbie66

880arm said:


> That may have been this one. I agree that the 16650 is a nice replacement for 2x123A.
> 
> The G2X has a really tight battery compartment. Of the two KeepPower 16650 cells I ordered, one was just a tiny bit thicker at the positive end and fit a little too snugly in the G2X. It could be inserted and I could probably get it back out again but I'm not going to chance it myself. The other fit perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't include the 16650 test results in the full review as I didn't have them at the time and SureFire doesn't support the use of that type of battery. I debated about adding the updated chart to the review but have not done so.




Aww, maybe you can post the updated chart in cpf instead?


----------



## RobertMM

Post number 1056 on this thread has the graph comparing 16650 with primaries and K2 LFP.


----------



## elsayedhussin

You mean the Red, White & Blue ones?


----------



## FILIPPO

My g2x "C" came in the mail this morning... firs impressions are really good.

i like the clean beam and very large hot spot with very usable spill, i went with the tactical version to be able to use in pair with an handgun but i'm considering trying to EDC it for a wile. 

The switch is very stiff to depress, is that how it is supposed to be? I am used to the click on E2DL and it is much softer to activate. 

Will a z49 work with this light? I have been searching one for a good while now...


----------



## välineurheilija

It can be a bit stiff and yes the z49 will work just fine


----------



## FILIPPO

välineurheilija said:


> It can be a bit stiff and yes the z49 will work just fine




thanks, i was starting to think it was just my unit.. it is kind stiff and it has a very short travell.. i think afterall it is what you want on a tactical flashlight..


----------



## Slumber

FILIPPO said:


> i think afterall it is what you want on a tactical flashlight..



Definitely....when used with a handgun, the ease and speed of getting a light OFF is as important as getting it ON.


----------



## martinaee

That's strange. The switch on my G2X pro is kind of ... soft compared to other lights I've had. Is the pro version softer than the tactical version? If so that's disappointing as I wanted a stiffer switch on the pro version.


----------



## Slumber

The switch on the Tactical doesn't click, so it will feel completely different than the one on the Pro. You could possibly put a McClicky switch on your Pro with a Hard Press boot. That may change the feel, but for a price.


----------



## martinaee

Ah yes. I forgot the SF turn for constant on "feature". I have never owned a light like that so maybe I shouldn't talk, but I can't see myself liking a light like that. Tactical with momentary yes, but still harder to turn on completely with one hand. I like a hard switch with momentary medium press with full press to turn on myself.


----------



## Toohotruk

martinaee said:


> Ah yes. I forgot the SF turn for constant on "feature". I have never owned a light like that so maybe I shouldn't talk, but I can't see myself liking a light like that. Tactical with momentary yes, but still harder to turn on completely with one hand. I like a hard switch with momentary medium press with full press to turn on myself.



The SF "tactical" tailcap...press for momentary, twist for on, type tailcaps, become second nature to use with one hand after awhile.


----------



## cland72

martinaee said:


> Ah yes. I forgot the SF turn for constant on "feature". I have never owned a light like that so maybe I shouldn't talk, but I can't see myself liking a light like that. Tactical with momentary yes, but still harder to turn on completely with one hand. I like a hard switch with momentary medium press with full press to turn on myself.



Sounds like you'd be a fan of the Surefire Z59 tailcap.


----------



## tango44

Hi, I search the forum and could not find the answers to my questions, maybe you can help me!

I just got on a trade a SF 6PX PRO and I like it, but how do I know which version is?
There`s a 200 and 350 lumen version, how do I know what I got?
Serial is A014XX and it has a two level tailcap switch.

Also is there a way to get the light to turn on on the highest level always?

Can I switch the tail cap for another with just the high level?

Please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## FPSRelic

tango44 said:


> Hi, I search the forum and could not find the answers to my questions, maybe you can help me!
> 
> I just got on a trade a SF 6PX PRO and I like it, but how do I know which version is?
> There`s a 200 and 350 lumen version, how do I know what I got?
> Serial is A014XX and it has a two level tailcap switch.
> 
> Also is there a way to get the light to turn on on the highest level always?
> 
> Can I switch the tail cap for another with just the high level?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thank you.



You can tell which version you have by looking for a "D" lasered above the "Caution: Hot surface" warning on the head of the light. If it has the D, then it's the newer 320 lumen version.

The programming of the light is done in the head end, there is no way to change it's programming to come on in high only by switching out the tail cap. If you want something like that, you might want to trade for the tactical single output version, which only has the one high output.


----------



## Toohotruk

Somewhere earlier in this thread, a way is shown to make it a G2X/6PX Pro a single mode light always on high. It is as simple as cutting a lead on the circuit board on the bottom of the head. There are pictures showing which lead to cut, so it's pretty fool-proof.


----------



## cland72

Toohotruk said:


> Somewhere earlier in this thread, a way is shown to make it a G2X/6PX Pro a single mode light always on high. It is as simple as cutting a lead on the circuit board on the bottom of the head. There are pictures showing which lead to cut, so it's pretty fool-proof.



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...an-i-make-a-Surefire-6PX-pro-a-one-mode-light


----------



## välineurheilija

Thats my thread but i still havent tried to cut anything mine is the 6px pro 200lumen.
Also i think if you dont have a spring in the head its the 200 version.


----------



## välineurheilija

Okay now i cut both traces and that did the trick-->allways on high 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## cland72

välineurheilija said:


> Okay now i cut both traces and that did the trick-->allways on high
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Nice!


----------



## Toohotruk

cland72 said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...an-i-make-a-Surefire-6PX-pro-a-one-mode-light



I knew I read it somewhere!


----------



## tango44

SF confirmed to me that I have the 200 Lumen version, wish I had received the 320 version, good light!


----------



## tango44

880arm said:


> Why not *FOILAGE GREEN?*
> 
> For me the answer depends on how I plan to use/carry the light. For EDC I like the looks of the tan better but I keep a yellow G2X in my truck just because it is so brightly colored and easy to find.




I want to try the switchback!
Do you recommend it?
Thank you!


----------



## 880arm

tango44 said:


> I want to try the switchback!
> Do you recommend it?
> Thank you!



Sure. I normally carry an EB2-T with the smaller SwitchBack Backup but the full size version works well with the 1" lights. The pocket clip on the SwitchBack Large is made of plastic so it's really more of a positioning clip than something that will hold a light rigidly in place. It is also intended to be clipped to the rear of the pocket so that the ring is always in the same place when you go to retrieve the light. Neither of these are necessarily a bad thing, in fact they can be advantages when it comes to quickly deploying the light.


----------



## martinaee

On Illumn.com (Illumination Supply) I don't see the protected KeepPower 16650 cells anymore. They sell these: http://www.illumn.com/batteries-cha...-sanyo-ur16650zta-4-35v-3000mah-flat-top.html cells but I don't know if they are protected or not. Is there a way to know if they have pcb protection?

An image search of the product number shows these purple cells which don't appear to have a pcb on the negative contact. It appears these purple cells are the exact cells used in the "authentic" KeepPower cells which do in fact seem to have a protection circuit. I can't find those (slightly lower capacity) KeepPower cells anywhere so I guess I'll just get these purple sanyo 16650 cells.

I have never used unprotected cells so is there anything I should know? I'd be getting them to use in my G2x Pro.


----------



## 880arm

I wouldn't worry too much about using an unprotected cell in the G2X, you will just have to become the "protection circuit" and recharge the battery when you notice output begin to drop.

For the first couple of charges you could periodically check the battery voltage with a multimeter to get an idea of how the light behaves as the battery is depleted.


----------



## pcfranchina

I am fairly new to the light world but quickly getting hooked. I started out with an AA light for an EDC and quickly picked up a couple 18650 powered light but the more I read on here, the more I wanted a Surefire. I just picked up a 6PX Defender. The build quality is awesome! The tailcap switch isn't as easy to fully click as my Fenix or Nitecore lights, is that normal? I have also been reading about multiple cell CR123's turning into pipe bombs... How safe is it to keep batteries in the light for extended periods of time? Sorry for the dumb questions.


----------



## tobrien

martinaee said:


> On Illumn.com (Illumination Supply) I don't see the protected KeepPower 16650 cells anymore. They sell these: http://www.illumn.com/batteries-cha...-sanyo-ur16650zta-4-35v-3000mah-flat-top.html cells but I don't know if they are protected or not. Is there a way to know if they have pcb protection?
> 
> An image search of the product number shows these purple cells which don't appear to have a pcb on the negative contact. It appears these purple cells are the exact cells used in the "authentic" KeepPower cells which do in fact seem to have a protection circuit. I can't find those (slightly lower capacity) KeepPower cells anywhere so I guess I'll just get these purple sanyo 16650 cells.
> 
> I have never used unprotected cells so is there anything I should know? I'd be getting them to use in my G2x Pro.



they sell a higher-capacity one now : http://www.illumn.com/batteries-cha...ah-sanyo-ur16650zta-protected-button-top.html


----------



## Xacto

pcfranchina said:


> The tailcap switch isn't as easy to fully click as my Fenix or Nitecore lights, is that normal?


Different manufacturers have different switches with different click "resistance". Not sure if it was intentionally design that way by Surefire, but a stiffer switch helps preventing an inadvertent switch to constant-on, which can be detrimental in a tactical environment (which still is the main area Surefire makes its lights for)



pcfranchina said:


> I have also been reading about multiple cell CR123's turning into pipe bombs... How safe is it to keep batteries in the light for extended periods of time? Sorry for the dumb questions.


Not a dumb question at all. In short - use only high-quality brands (Surefire, Panasonic, Duracell - but there should be a thread on that topic here somewhere) and do not mix used and new cells. I think that by adhering to those principles you should be safe, after all Surefire sells its lights with batteries already inserted and CR123 flashlights are used around the world in harsher environments than our everyday uses.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## tobrien

I want to say Thorsten explained things perfectly. 

By the way: no such thing as a dumb question!!


----------



## pcfranchina

Thanks guys! I have read some of the threads about CR123a batteries but none really get into how long its OK to leave in a light. Surefire ships them with it in the light so I'm sure it's OK for a long time. So far I love the light! I'm not sure it can replace my little edc... The bezel will eventually destroy the pockets of most pants. 
Thanks again!


----------



## GrimReminder

Quick question for my flasholic friends out there. I have a 6px defender. I really like how my 6px pro works as far as having high and low. Since I recently left my 6px pro up north at my cabin I cant test this question myself so here it goes.


1. If I take the tail cap off my 6px pro and install it on my 6px defender will I get the high and low functions?
2. Is there anywhere I can purchase the creneulated strike bezel for my 6px defender, or buy one and install it on my 6px pro?

Thanks for the help guys, very much appreciated.


----------



## Slumber

Grim Reminder,

1) The mode changes on the 6PX models is controlled in the head. The tail caps on those two lights are identical, and simply activate the light on and off. 

2) The Cren bezel on the defender is not available for sale that I'm aware of. Some people have been able to make the Xeno strike bezels for the 6P's work, but I believe it takes a little more fiddling than just screw them on. The lenses are different. You could swap the two bezels if you'd prefer to have the strike bezel on the pro model.


----------



## GrimReminder

Thank you very much, much appreciated. Thats what I was thinking, it was in the head and not the tail cap, thats why I asked because I wasnt 100% sure. Based on what you said which I believe to be true, I would like to put the strike bezel onto the 6px pro. 

If anyone out there has added a strike bezel to there 6px pro regardless if its a surefire bezel or another brands bezel please post some information on how to install and where to purchase. Thank you for the help gentleman.


----------



## 880arm

GrimReminder said:


> . . . If anyone out there has added a strike bezel to there 6px pro regardless if its a surefire bezel or another brands bezel please post some information on how to install and where to purchase . . .



Like Slumber Pass said, a few folks have added aftermarket bezel rings to their lights. I don't have any personal experience with this but you can check out the following posts:

LightJunk's 9/11 Commemorative 6PX with gold Xeno strike bezel

RIX_TUX's tan G2X with stainless steel strike bezel


----------



## musket3

880arm said:


> I'm LED illiterate and thought it was an XP-G2 at first but I think it was Robin that posted here a while back that the new 6PX/G2X use a Nichia. Sure enough, when I looked at mine, it does appear larger than the XP-G2 and is slightly different in appearance.



I don't know if any of you have seen this web page. It shows most, if not all of the current LED's. 

http://flashlightwiki.com/LED_Gallery


----------



## Subaruski

Does the 6px have a protected circuit? Looking into rechargeable cr123s. Any suggestions? I have always just used the surefire bulk packs for my 6px. 

I also have an old 6P body with a OpticsHQ TLS Tx4 head on it that would use the same rechargeable cr123s.


----------



## JBA

I'm guessing it should work as Surefire lists rechargeable CR123's alongside the 6PX on their website.


----------



## Grizzman

The LFP 123A rechargeable cells shown on the product page aren't standard Li-Ions. They reach 3.2 volts fully charged, vs 4.2 for Li-Ions. They require a specialized charger also.

Surefires don't have "protection circuits" to protect them from excess voltage. Some of them have been proven to work with two Li-Ion RCR123s, while 16650 and 17670 cells are other power options.


----------



## Toohotruk

Subaruski said:


> Does the 6px have a protected circuit? Looking into rechargeable cr123s. Any suggestions? I have always just used the surefire bulk packs for my 6px.
> 
> I also have an old 6P body with a OpticsHQ TLS Tx4 head on it that would use the same rechargeable cr123s.



My advice is to buy some Keeppower 2500 mAh 16650 Li-Ions...will run as bright as 2 X CR123 for longer. I even run my Fury on that battery with excellent results.


----------



## twin63

Toohotruk said:


> My advice is to buy some Keeppower 2500 mAh 16650 Li-Ions...will run as bright as 2 X CR123 for longer. I even run my Fury on that battery with excellent results.


Good advice. I'm using the Keeppower 16650 with my G2X. Works great.


----------



## nitehead

As I can get a 6px Pro for half the suggested retail price but would prefer a single output on high: Are there any additional personal experiences with cutting the traces in the flashlights head as described in the following thread?

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...an-i-make-a-Surefire-6PX-pro-a-one-mode-light

Any additional information appreciated!


----------



## flashlight chronic

nitehead said:


> As I can get a 6px Pro for half the suggested retail price but would prefer a single output on high: Are there any additional personal experiences with cutting the traces in the flashlights head as described in the following thread?
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...an-i-make-a-Surefire-6PX-pro-a-one-mode-light
> 
> Any additional information appreciated!


I'd find out whether you are buying the 200 lumen or 320 lumen version first. Secondly, if you want to keep the warranty on your light, don't modify it. Unless you're crazy like me :devil:


----------



## dan05gt

The Surefire G2X Fire Rescue appears to be what you are looking for, single output 320 lumens with clicky switch.


----------



## python

Hi,

Any place outside US to buy the Keeppower 16650 2500mAh???
Regards


----------



## nitehead

python said:


> Any place outside US to buy the Keeppower 16650 2500mAh???



Germany: (Edt. Sorry, just realized its only the 2000mAh)

https://www.akkuteile.de/lithium-ionen-akkus/16650/keeppower-16650-2000mah-3-7vli-ion-akku-protected/a-12005/


----------



## tobrien

python said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any place outside US to buy the Keeppower 16650 2500mAh???
> Regards



http://www.fasttech.com/product/1864701-authentic-sanyo-ur16650zta-16650-2500mah-3-7v

they're not protected, though :/


----------



## python

nitehead said:


> Germany: (Edt. Sorry, just realized its only the 2000mAh)
> 
> https://www.akkuteile.de/lithium-ionen-akkus/16650/keeppower-16650-2000mah-3-7vli-ion-akku-protected/a-12005/



Thank you :twothumbs


----------



## dJippe

Why Surefire dont make 18650 version? It would almost double battery life. Is it because in us 18650 isnt very common battery type?


----------



## Robin24k

dJippe said:


> Why Surefire dont make 18650 version? It would almost double battery life. Is it because in us 18650 isnt very common battery type?


It's called the P1R. :thumbsup:


----------



## ForrestChump

Robin24k said:


> It's called the P1R. :thumbsup:



Was waiting for that.


----------



## dJippe

P1R should have 2x 18650 or 26650 versions to get same battery life... And 170$ cheaper!


----------



## ForrestChump

dJippe said:


> P1R should have 2x 18650 or 26650 versions to get same battery life... And 170$ cheaper!



$80.00?

Not gonna happen....


:welcome:


----------



## rpm00

Seriously though... If there was something that took 18650 for $150 or less is be all over it. But maybe I'm not the target market...


----------



## NH Lumens

rpm00 said:


> Seriously though... If there was something that took 18650 for $150 or less is be all over it. But maybe I'm not the target market...



http://swfa.com/Surefire-P1R-Peacekeeper-Dual-Output-LED-Flashlight-P73011.aspx

Sell the Tenergy TN270 charger that comes with it and you should be there.


----------



## Subaruski

Has anybody bored out the 6px pro for 18650s? If I remember right the head doesn't come off?



dJippe said:


> Why Surefire dont make 18650 version? It would almost double battery life. Is it because in us 18650 isnt very common battery type?


----------



## RIX TUX

Subaruski said:


> Has anybody bored out the 6px pro for 18650s? If I remember right the head doesn't come off?


I have bored a fury with no problem but you also use a 16650 li-on battery without boring a body.


----------



## välineurheilija

Subaruski said:


> Has anybody bored out the 6px pro for 18650s? If I remember right the head doesn't come off?



I believe some have bored it and the head comes off with a little bit of force because of loctite at least it did on mine


----------



## straightShot

Toohotruk said:


> My advice is to buy some Keeppower 2500 mAh 16650 Li-Ions...will run as bright as 2 X CR123 for longer. I even run my Fury on that battery with excellent results.



Which charger would you recommend for these batteries?


----------



## NH Lumens

straightShot said:


> Which charger would you recommend for these batteries?



The Xtar VP2 has a 4.35 volt setting. I plan on picking up a few 16650 cells myself (I already have the VP2);

http://www.xtardirect.com/products/xtar-vp2-charger


----------



## straightShot

NH Lumens said:


> The Xtar VP2 has a 4.35 volt setting. I plan on picking up a few 16650 cells myself (I already have the VP2);
> 
> http://www.xtardirect.com/products/xtar-vp2-charger



Thank you, NH Lumens! I may get a charger and two batteries before I ever get the flashlight!


----------



## Toohotruk

I use a Pila charger with my 16650s.


----------



## flashlight chronic

I just placed an order w/ Lumens Factory for their X to M adapter which allows the use of a Surefire M head on the X series bodies. Also placed an order w/ Tnc for one of their extenders. Time to get your freak on guys!


----------



## Tana

Anyone has one or two 6PX Pro or Fury Pro tailcaps (clicky tailcap) they don't need ???

Don't have to be operational, can be empty w/o switch (even better) but need aluminum/anodization in mint condition...


----------



## Tana

Love the potential of X-series... My modded Z2X with XPG2 @ 3 Amps with fully programmable driver and running on 18650 cell... (Z2X uses the same bezel as G2X/6PX tactical)...


----------



## Toohotruk

flashlight chronic said:


> I just placed an order w/ Lumens Factory for their X to M adapter which allows the use of a Surefire M head on the X series bodies. Also placed an order w/ Tnc for one of their extenders. Time to get your freak on guys!



You'll have to post pics when you get it set up.


----------



## flashlight chronic

Toohotruk said:


> You'll have to post pics when you get it set up.


I sure will!


----------



## peter yetman

Just thought you might like to see a stripped 6PX. I screwed up the ano, when I tried to get the head off, prior to boring. So I decided it might look OK if I stripped it. I used Caustic Soda, Scotchbrite and T-Cut. The solutiom didn't leak into the head even though I immersed the whole light in the liquid.
Dunno if I like the look, but at least I haven't any scratches in the ano any more.


----------



## välineurheilija

Looks great


----------



## flashlight chronic

Bored out Surefire 6PX tactical w/ a Lumens Factory Mini Turbo Head and X to M adapter, a (bored) TnC Detonator Extender running two AW 18500's.


----------



## flashlight chronic

Surefire 6P/M3X


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW! Cool! oo:


----------



## flashlight chronic

Thanks. I've been waiting for someone to design an adapter to mate the X-bodies to an M or C head. When I saw the Lumens Factory X to M adapter available, I knew what to build. Now we can ascend the Surefire X's to another level of customization:naughty:. Still waiting for a C head adapter though.


----------



## ForrestChump

flashlight chronic said:


> Thanks. I've been waiting for someone to design an adapter to mate the X-bodies to an M or C head. When I saw the Lumens Factory X to M adapter available, I knew what to build. Now we can ascend the Surefire X's to another level of customization:naughty:. Still waiting for a C head adapter though.



OK Chronic, listen close. You got our attention, *please post some beam shots in ONE of the threads*, *being it says 6PX on it, might as well stick em here.
*
Thanks!


----------



## flashlight chronic

I'll try to post beam shots later. I've never took a pic @ night so i don't know how well it'll show up (i don't have a very good camera). Also wasn't sure if the other "X" enthusiasts knew this existed (but now they do)


----------



## Toohotruk

That has to be the most customized X light I have seen. :twothumbs


----------



## flashlight chronic

One more photo to share w/ you guys.


----------



## flashlight chronic

Distance to wall about 25-30 ft. (1)Morning shot (2)Control (3)M61 (4)LF Mini Turbo Head


----------



## Toohotruk

Bet that throws like a modified _D size Mag! oo:


----------



## flashlight chronic

Toohotruk said:


> Bet that throws like a modified _D size Mag! oo:


Yeah, throw is pretty good w/ the LF head. The hotspot is huge due to the XML led (warm tint) and OP reflector. You can also replace the drop-in w/ another D36mm module.


----------



## ForrestChump

Anyone know if the beam pattern is different on the Fire Rescue models?

MUCH appreciated.


----------



## ForrestChump

ForrestChump said:


> Anyone know if the beam pattern is different on the Fire Rescue models?
> 
> MUCH appreciated.



Man, those Fire Recuse models are thread stoppers every time...


----------



## dan05gt

Mine just arrived today. I will try to check it out tonight and let you know.


----------



## ForrestChump

dan05gt said:


> Mine just arrived today. I will try to check it out tonight and let you know.




Sweeeet! Don't disappear on me!


----------



## dan05gt

The G2X Fire Rescue Pro seems to have the same tint and beam pattern as the G2X Pro. The low mode on the Fire Rescue is slightly brighter, which makes sense as it is 50 lumens versus the 15 on the G2X. The spill (on the 320 lumen setting) on the G2X seems to be slightly greater than the Fire Rescue, but that could just be perception thing and not necessarily the case.


----------



## ForrestChump

Ok couple questions, I hope this doesn't come off as pretentious but Im going to number them to make them easier to reply to, if you would be so kind.  You guys are few and far between!

1) Even though it is not listed in the specs I was told they have a higher shutoff temperature. If you read the specs it also notes that the lenses are also heat resistant.
Is there any noticeable differences between lenses? This one is a hellmary.... but I was also told ( I believe by mistake ) that RECENT versions of the G2X where now shipping with glass, the lens is not glass correct?

2) Besides the obvious difference of a 50 Lumen mode was there any other reason that you went with the Pro version?

3) Are there any other different specs vs the G2X on the "Full" packaging ( like on more expensive models for those that don't know ) on the Fire Rescue Pro other than the lanyard that make it unique? 

4) G2X Pro or Fire Rescue Pro: pick one?

THANK YOU VERY MUCH!


----------



## dan05gt

1. Not that I can tell. The lens is definitely plastic. I buy direct from SF so this should be the most recent production.
2. Not really I just wanted a low and high output.
3. I knew I should have saved the packaging longer :sigh:, but there was nothing that caught my attention before it hit the trash can. The obvious differences are the high visibility orange body, the lanyard, and the 50 lumen low setting.
4. The advantages of the FRP are the 3 things I mentioned in #3, plus it seems to be harder to accidentally activate the momentary mode on the FRP, which I am not sure is a design feature on the FRP or is related to the new switch design. Since I bought this for emergency use in my car, i would choose this one for that purpose, but for general around the home use I would save the money and get the G2X Pro.

I hope this helps.


----------



## ForrestChump

dan05gt said:


> 1. Not that I can tell. The lens is definitely plastic. I buy direct from SF so this should be the most recent production.
> 2. Not really I just wanted a low and high output.
> 3. I knew I should have saved the packaging longer :sigh:, but there was nothing that caught my attention before it hit the trash can. The obvious differences are the high visibility orange body, the lanyard, and the 50 lumen low setting.
> 4. The advantages of the FRP are the 3 things I mentioned in #3, plus it seems to be harder to accidentally activate the momentary mode on the FRP, which I am not sure is a design feature on the FRP or is *related to the new switch design.* Since I bought this for emergency use in my car, i would choose this one for that purpose, but for general around the home use I would save the money and get the G2X Pro.
> 
> I hope this helps.



:thumbsup:

Bold= Plastic collar ring inside instead of thin metal correct?

Any reason you choose direct from SF? You pay msrp?


----------



## dan05gt

The light is already in the car and I did not pay much attention to the material on the ring, but I will try to remember and check it. I bought from SF because I wanted to be sure I had the latest production and I have had some issues in the past buying from other sources such as obviously opened packages, etc. I also needed more batteries and I would rather buy those direct so it was just easier. It seems as though you have done quite a bit of homework on the light, are you still on the fence?


----------



## ForrestChump

dan05gt said:


> The light is already in the car and I did not pay much attention to the material on the ring, but I will try to remember and check it. I bought from SF because I wanted to be sure I had the latest production and I have had some issues in the past buying from other sources such as obviously opened packages, etc. I also needed more batteries and I would rather buy those direct so it was just easier. *It seems as though you have done quite a bit of homework on the light, are you still on the fence?*




More mentally ill.  I got about 50-60 hours of research into this one light. It's my latest "binge light". I can score one for the price of the G2X so I figure it be worth it. But for 30 bucks more Im looking at the Armytek 1010 with 300 meters of throw....I hear you on the open package crap. That happened to me on one rather expensive USA light and it's extremely frustrating, especially when it has issues out of the box. Looking for a final backup / Bug out / Canyon Hiking light to back up with my HDS 325 ( not like I will need one, essentially just looking for more throw). I really like this fire rescue and a single mode really appeals to me as you can aproximate your runtimes much easier and its just click and go. The G2X Tactical with click switch isn't shipping yet. Plus the colors for emergency / backpacking are spot on. I REALLY appreciate your input and taking the time. Hope it wasn't to cumbersome. Also, as a heads up, beat on the light for a month or so before glovebox duty. Most issues crop up in the first few days. That said, I have found the cheaper X series lights to be less problematic and more stable in their operation than some of the more expensive SF's......:thinking:


----------



## jac2001

Quick question concerning the Pro series. I haven't been around a lot recently, but remember from the P2x Fury thread that some, before the single mode lights were available, were cutting a lead on the driver board to make a single mode Fury. 
Is a similar trick applicable on the 6px/G2x Pro series as well?


----------



## välineurheilija

jac2001 said:


> Quick question concerning the Pro series. I haven't been around a lot recently, but remember from the P2x Fury thread that some, before the single mode lights were available, were cutting a lead on the driver board to make a single mode Fury.
> Is a similar trick applicable on the 6px/G2x Pro series as well?



Yes.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...an-i-make-a-Surefire-6PX-pro-a-one-mode-light


----------



## jac2001

Thanks so much!
I'll check it out!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## peter yetman

There's a similar pair of gold jumpers on the 6PX board as on the P2X. Look at the back of the board with the two largish (about 2mm dia) pin heads at 4 and 8 o'clock. The tiny jumpers are directly above the 4 o'clock position. But the joint between them is on the circuit board, rather than a wire link on the P2X. You'd have to scrape the board between then with a blade. I could only see this under a microscope, so it may be a problem.
I'm happy with the 6PX as two mode, so I ain't gonna try it!


----------



## newbie66

Don't know if anyone realised, but Surefire just listed the new G2X LE(dual-output) on their site. It has a max of 400 lumens with 15 hours runtime(ANSI standard) and a low of 15 lumens.

Link:
http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/g2xle.html


----------



## Dave D

newbie66 said:


> Don't know if anyone realised, but Surefire just listed the new G2X LE(dual-output) on their site. It has a max of 400 lumens with 15 hours runtime(ANSI standard) and a low of 15 lumens.



That's a good package for a lot of LEO's, just a shame it won't take a 18650 and it can't be bored to accept one either.


----------



## Slumber

newbie66 said:


> Don't know if anyone realised, but Surefire just listed the new G2X LE(dual-output) on their site. It has a max of 400 lumens with 15 hours runtime(ANSI standard) and a low of 15 lumens.
> 
> Link:
> http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/g2xle.html



Nice find! No mention of polycarbonate lens either. If by some miracle it were to have a tempered glass lens, I'd definitely buy a few.


----------



## newbie66

Slumber Pass said:


> Nice find! No mention of polycarbonate lens either. If by some miracle it were to have a tempered glass lens, I'd definitely buy a few.



Even though no 18650, at least we got the 16650s that has about the same runtimes as the primaries to play with. 
I am sure it uses polycarbonate, no doubt about that. If they add a glass lens the price will skyrocket for certain!


----------



## kj2

newbie66 said:


> Don't know if anyone realised, but Surefire just listed the new G2X LE(dual-output) on their site. It has a max of 400 lumens with 15 hours runtime(ANSI standard) and a low of 15 lumens.
> 
> Link:
> http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/g2xle.html



Nice find  was looking at a G2X Pro in yellow as emergency light. Think I hold off just a little bit longer. Happen to know if SF will bring this LE version also in other colors?


----------



## newbie66

kj2 said:


> Nice find  was looking at a G2X Pro in yellow as emergency light. Think I hold off just a little bit longer. Happen to know if SF will bring this LE version also in other colors?



It will be nice if it comes out in other colors. Also, with the increased output, I have a feeling they changed the LED. I love the neutral white tint on my 320 lumens version. 
The new LE starts on high too, since it is designed for law enforcement.


----------



## kj2

newbie66 said:


> It will be nice if it comes out in other colors. Also, with the increased output, I have a feeling they changed the LED. I love the neutral white tint on my 320 lumens version.
> The new LE starts on high too, since it is designed for law enforcement.



I prefer starting in High, for these kinda lights. Only simple edc lights should start in Low or Med. Will keep my eyes on this light


----------



## newbie66

kj2 said:


> I prefer starting in High, for these kinda lights. Only simple edc lights should start in Low or Med. Will keep my eyes open on this light


 Good for you then.  Will keep my eyes open as well, hehe.


----------



## dooku77

If my 6px pro had strobe and a red led, it would fulfill my requirements for a work light. Perfect size


----------



## cland72

Hey everyone,

I'm very close to buying a yellow G2X Pro. Are there any issues with the newest version of this light, or are they all good to go?


----------



## tango44

cland72 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm very close to buying a yellow G2X Pro. Are there any issues with the newest version of this light, or are they all good to go?



I will wait for the G2X LE


----------



## cland72

tango44 said:


> I will wait for the G2X LE



I understand why someone might want to wait for the LE. However, I'm looking for something with a nice, LONG running low mode, and don't need the higher low output of the LE version.


----------



## newbie66

But they both share the same low output of 15 lumens. The LE however starts on high of 400 lumens. The tint is unknown though.


----------



## cland72

newbie66 said:


> But they both share the same low output of 15 lumens. The LE however starts on high of 400 lumens. The tint is unknown though.



Apologies. I was thinking of the Fire Rescue that had a 50 lumen low. The LE version looks pretty cool. Any idea on when it'll drop?


----------



## newbie66

cland72 said:


> Apologies. I was thinking of the Fire Rescue that had a 50 lumen low. The LE version looks pretty cool. Any idea on when it'll drop?



Hmm, on SureFire's webpage it states that the LE "will not ship before May 8, 2015". As for when the dealers will get it is unknown.


----------



## Andy the Aussie

I have a G2X that till recently was the light attached to my pack, it has been great for the past couple of years, weight being a bit of a factor (the pack seems to get heavier on its own) I have replaced it with a small Zebralight. It just means the SF is next to the bed now...


----------



## newbie66

Andy the Aussie said:


> I have a G2X that till recently was the light attached to my pack, it has been great for the past couple of years, weight being a bit of a factor (the pack seems to get heavier on its own) I have replaced it with a small Zebralight. It just means the SF is next to the bed now...



Zebralights are one of the best for edc.


----------



## Andy the Aussie

Yeah, I have been very pleasantly surprised with this one !!! I will have to get another for my truck as well now I suspect.


----------



## newbie66

Andy the Aussie said:


> Yeah, I have been very pleasantly surprised with this one !!! I will have to get another for my truck as well now I suspect.



:thumbup:


----------



## 880arm

cland72 said:


> Apologies. I was thinking of the Fire Rescue that had a 50 lumen low. The LE version looks pretty cool. Any idea on when it'll drop?



I just received a notice that mine shipped today from SureFire. I ordered it the day it first appeared on their site and it's been on backorder since then. I don't know if I just got lucky or if they are ahead of schedule on shipping these. Either way I should have it in a couple of days!


----------



## Slumber

880arm said:


> I just received a notice that mine shipped today from SureFire. I ordered it the day it first appeared on their site and it's been on backorder since then. I don't know if I just got lucky or if they are ahead of schedule on shipping these. Either way I should have it in a couple of days!



As always, I'm very much looking forward to your impressions of the light.


----------



## wacbzz

880arm said:


> I just received a notice that mine shipped today from SureFire. I ordered it the day it first appeared on their site and it's been on backorder since then. I don't know if I just got lucky or if they are ahead of schedule on shipping these. Either way I should have it in a couple of days!



Are you talking about receiving the Fire & Rescue light or the G2X LE? I think it's the latter, but the quote you responded to included both lights. :laughing:


----------



## 880arm

Slumber Pass said:


> As always, I'm very much looking forward to your impressions of the light.



If all goes well I will work on it this weekend. This should be an easy one since I'm already pretty familiar with the "regular" G2X.



wacbzz said:


> Are you talking about receiving the Fire & Rescue light or the G2X LE? I think it's the latter, but the quote you responded to included both lights. :laughing:



Oops, sorry about that. It's supposed to be the G2X LE :twothumbs


----------



## cland72

Last week I ordered a G2X Pro (newest version) for my friend who was looking for a quality dual mode light. I gave it to him last night, he opened it, tightened the tailcap, clicked the button and... nothing. Talk about being embarrassed since I specifically recommended this light to him. I grabbed a kitchen knife and confirmed it was an issue in the tailcap. I called Surefire and they are sending him a new one.

They did mention that there is a new policy for replacement parts: if this is the first time you're asking for parts, they will send you one with no questions asked. If you need any other parts at any point down the road, you will be required to send the defective part to Surefire for replacement. Figured I would mention that since it might be news to some folks here.


----------



## dan05gt

I had the same issue with the tail cap of a Fire Rescue Pro I purchased. I was needless to say disappointed. I pressed the switch probably twenty times or so and it started to work perfectly. No problems since.


----------



## newbie66

880arm said:


> If all goes well I will work on it this weekend. This should be an easy one since I'm already pretty familiar with the "regular" G2X.
> 
> Oops, sorry about that. It's supposed to be the G2X LE :twothumbs



So umm, how is it? The G2X LE.


----------



## 880arm

newbie66 said:


> So umm, how is it? The G2X LE.



It arrived safe and sound but I managed to get sidetracked and didn't accomplish any review work. Of course it looks and feels like any other G2X and, as already noted, starts in high mode first.

The beam is totally different due to a different LED. It is more floody than the regular G2X and has a cooler/whiter beam.


----------



## newbie66

880arm said:


> It arrived safe and sound but I managed to get sidetracked and didn't accomplish any review work. Of course it looks and feels like any other G2X and, as already noted, starts in high mode first.
> 
> The beam is totally different due to a different LED. It is more floody than the regular G2X and has a cooler/whiter beam.



Thanks for the update. Cool white and floodier beam, hmm would have preferred they kept the neutral white though. Hopefully the cool white tint is nice.


----------



## masterP

just picked up a 6PX tactical

my only complaint....no knurling makes it one slippery flashlight!! I wish surefire would put some knurling on the thing

I also wish I could touch and feel it before I buy it but unfortunately they're all in packages. wish they had a demo model


----------



## Str8stroke

masterP I had the same issue with the Fury. I added some quality O-rings with a tight fit in the finger groves, and now it is very grippy.


----------



## masterP

Str8stroke said:


> masterP I had the same issue with the Fury. I added some quality O-rings with a tight fit in the finger groves, and now it is very grippy.



thanks, I wrapped it with a bicycle innertube and it looks crappy but it's not slippery any more. am I the only one that thinks surefire's need knurling?? whose bright idea was it to make the thing all smooth and slippery?


----------



## xdayv

I have been using 16650 on the G2x Pro, so far so good, consistently powers at max, (unlike on E2D Ultra) and fairly good runtime. Anybody has experience or any caveats using this?


----------



## Toohotruk

I've had no problem using 16650s in my G2X, 6PX, or my Fury.


----------



## masterP

is the G2ZX 320 lumens with aluminum bezel going to get too hot if I use it for more than 15 mins?

I know they changed the bezel to aluminum for better heat dissipation but I think that was back when it was only 200 lumens

the combat style 6Z, Z2 Surefire body is my favourite but my local dealer only has the Nitrolon current model......they have the Z2X aluminum model too but the outdated one only at 200 lumens

I just bought the 6PX but it's way too slippery for me. I have it wrapped with bicycle inner tubes so it's better but the thinner tube of the combat series is easier to hold onto and do momentary on


----------



## Grizzman

Surefire isn't going to release a light for sale that can't handle the heat it generates. 

Malkoff also states clearly that the 325 lumen M61 is totally acceptable in a G2 with aluminum Z44 bezel.


----------



## masterP

Grizzman said:


> Surefire isn't going to release a light for sale that can't handle the heat it generates.
> 
> Malkoff also states clearly that the 325 lumen M61 is totally acceptable in a G2 with aluminum Z44 bezel.



awesome, thanks


----------



## superduty

I have a few G2X flashlights that I have purchased over the years. I believe the lumen output has changed as well over the years. Is there a way to determine what exact model I have? I can't seem to find a serial number on the G2X. 

TIA


----------



## Slumber

superduty said:


> I have a few G2X flashlights that I have purchased over the years. I believe the lumen output has changed as well over the years. Is there a way to determine what exact model I have? I can't seem to find a serial number on the G2X.
> 
> TIA



What letter is on the bezel? A&B is a 200 lumen model. C&D is 320.


----------



## tango44

Slumber Pass said:


> What letter is on the bezel? A&B is a 200 lumen model. C&D is 320.



The very first run does not have any letter stamped, is also a 200 lumens version.


----------



## Slumber

tango44 said:


> The very first run does not have any letter stamped, is also a 200 lumens version.



The very first run of 6PX's did not, but the G2X has had the designation since the beginning.


----------



## etc

It has been said that G2x Pro cannot be bored to 18mm, any idea why that is? could someone confirm / deny it?

Right now I plan to use it with 17500 cells. They say the fit is tight so I hope it fits.


----------



## peter yetman

The G2x has a polymer body with an inner sleeve of metal, unlike the aluminium bodied lights. Boring removes metal from the inner circumference of the tube, with solid bodies this works but with a plastic body it would remove the metal liner.
P


----------



## martinaee

So I finally purchased some 2500mah KeepPower 16650's for my yellow G2X Pro. It's the 300+ lumen model. I bought the cells from a reputable ebay seller and they look totally legit and do work in the light.

However... They are SO tight that getting them out is nearly impossible. I had to whip the light down hard until gravity/inertia yanked the cell out and it hit the carpet. If I have to do that again I'll put pillows/blankets on the floor so the cell doesn't hit anything remotely hard.

I removed the KeepPower sticker, but still not enough. Can I sandpaper the inside of the G2X a bit evenly to reduce the interior wall thickness a bit? Is anyone having a super hard time fit wise with the 2500mah cells? I'm assuming removing the actual wrapper on the 16650 is not a good idea... Or could you do that and wrap it with something thinner? I have some neodymium magnets and I couldn't even pull the cell out when it was all the way in with those though maybe that would work better if I glued them to a rod or something as they were gripping the cell pretty well.


----------



## newbie66

martinaee said:


> So I finally purchased some 2500mah KeepPower 16650's for my yellow G2X Pro. It's the 300+ lumen model. I bought the cells from a reputable ebay seller and they look totally legit and do work in the light.
> 
> However... They are SO tight that getting them out is nearly impossible. I had to whip the light down hard until gravity/inertia yanked the cell out and it hit the carpet. If I have to do that again I'll put pillows/blankets on the floor so the cell doesn't hit anything remotely hard.
> 
> I removed the KeepPower sticker, but still not enough. Can I sandpaper the inside of the G2X a bit evenly to reduce the interior wall thickness a bit? Is anyone having a super hard time fit wise with the 2500mah cells? I'm assuming removing the actual wrapper on the 16650 is not a good idea... Or could you do that and wrap it with something thinner? I have some neodymium magnets and I couldn't even pull the cell out when it was all the way in with those though maybe that would work better if I glued them to a rod or something as they were gripping the cell pretty well.



I use the 2000mAh Keeppower cells and it fits fine with a bit of rattle. Can't say about the new 2500mAh though. Hopefully the others can help you with this.


----------



## välineurheilija

I guess you could grind the tube a bit but I don't know how thick it is.


----------



## RIX TUX

I use an efest 16650 2200 mah in a g2 and it fits fine, even rattles a bit, and was about 6-7 bucks w/ free ship


----------



## SVT-ROY

That's a bit odd, my 2500mah keeppower 16650s fit fine in both my G2X single outputs. 17670 fits in one but not the other.


----------



## RIX TUX

^^^ maybe one is a Chinese copy


----------



## RIX TUX

cland72 said:


> I understand why someone might want to wait for the LE. However, I'm looking for something with a nice, LONG running low mode, and don't need the higher low output of the LE version.


if its a different engine the new one may have longer runtime


----------



## RIX TUX

newbie66 said:


> Zebralights are one of the best for edc.


yes to a ZL........for the same price as a LE you can get a ZL with 1000 lumens and many modes and uses an 18650 ............but I still like SF


----------



## martinaee

I feel like the 16650 catches a bit going in. Maybe on the metal seam of the metal liner inside the G2X. Maybe I could sand that down a bit.

I can get them out, but it requires a really hard force shake with something soft below to catch the cell that rockets out of the light with a pop lol.


----------



## xdayv

Has anyone used an 16650 on the old 6P incan? Is this possible?


----------



## scs

xdayv said:


> Has anyone used an 16650 on the old 6P incan? Is this possible?



I've run a 17670 in a G2, powering the stock p60 incan.
It lights up noticeably dimmer from the lower cell voltage.
But it works.
16650 will produce the same results, but with longer runtimes.


----------



## RIX TUX

Here is what I did when I had a tight battery.........

Well it wouldn't come out, so I knew it would come out if I swung my arm around a couple of times but then the battery would fly wherever so I put on a long sleeve shirt balled the sleeve cuff in my hand with the light in my hand inside the sleeve and swung. It came out fine and safely inside the sleeve . Now if it takes alot of pressure to push it in I wouldn't recommend this. After one battery drain and a recharge it now comes out by tapping in on my hand a couple of times. I don't know if charging it changed the size of it just a hair. Also another trick I found out was I have a SF g2 tailcap with the switch removed and it fits perfectly over the end of the ZL, with the cap removed and then I tap it on a desktop on something like a notepad and that pops it out too.


----------



## RIX TUX

yes, its dimmer, they work better in a led light


----------



## RIX TUX

xdayv said:


> Has anyone used an 16650 on the old 6P incan? Is this possible?




yes, its dimmer, they work better in a led light


----------



## martinaee

RIX TUX said:


> Here is what I did when I had a tight battery.........
> 
> Well it wouldn't come out, so I knew it would come out if I swung my arm around a couple of times but then the battery would fly wherever so I put on a long sleeve shirt balled the sleeve cuff in my hand with the light in my hand inside the sleeve and swung. It came out fine and safely inside the sleeve . Now if it takes alot of pressure to push it in I wouldn't recommend this. After one battery drain and a recharge it now comes out by tapping in on my hand a couple of times. I don't know if charging it changed the size of it just a hair. Also another trick I found out was I have a SF g2 tailcap with the switch removed and it fits perfectly over the end of the ZL, with the cap removed and then I tap it on a desktop on something like a notepad and that pops it out too.



That's a good idea. I was thinking about pillows/blankets, but that seems like a very reliable "net" to catch the cell.


----------



## etc

Toohotruk said:


> No, the 6PX can be bored and the G2X cannot.



What is the reason why G2X Pro cannot be bored to accept 18mm cells?

Seems polymer should be even simpler to work with than aluminum.


----------



## cland72

etc said:


> What is the reason why G2X Pro cannot be bored to accept 18mm cells?
> 
> Seems polymer should be even simpler to work with than aluminum.



You have to remove the metal sleeve insert, bore the body, then reinstall the aluminum sleeve insert. It's tricky, but has been done before on a G2-YL here on the forum.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?387610-DIY-Surefire-G2-nitrolon-bored-for-18650


----------



## etc

Toohotruk said:


> The SF "tactical" tailcap...press for momentary, twist for on, type tailcaps, become second nature to use with one hand after awhile.



Mine is on its way and I plan to use in the twisty mode.


----------



## xdayv

scs said:


> I've run a 17670 in a G2, powering the stock p60 incan.
> It lights up noticeably dimmer from the lower cell voltage.
> But it works.
> 16650 will produce the same results, but with longer runtimes.





RIX TUX said:


> yes, its dimmer, they work better in a led light



thanks! dimmer but is it usable for edc chores? around how many lumens your guesstimate?


----------



## RIX TUX

xdayv said:


> thanks! dimmer but is it usable for edc chores? around how many lumens your guesstimate?


OH YES very usable, probably 75-80 % of new 123a batteries, and the 123a will drop some after they start being used.


----------



## wacbzz

880arm said:


> The beam is totally different due to a different LED. It is more floody than the regular G2X and has a cooler/whiter beam.



Care to elaborate a bit more on this? 

- Can you tell what LED is in this light?
- Any photos of the beams between the regular G2X and the LE?
- Any issues with heat, given the higher output?

Thanks


----------



## etc

The G2x Pro came in and here is a mini-review. 

First impressions: The light is incredibly light, it's a paperweight. On paper, it's only an ounce lighter than a 6P but the 2x123 cells make it even lighter versus a heavy 18650 that I normally run in a bored 6P body.

Looking at it versus Malkoff M61, the beam profile is nearly identical, except slightly more throw and as expected, about 30% more lumens. 

The main feature of this light is of course the dual mode. It comes on in the very useful 15 lumen mode and you have to click it off/on to get to the full power 320 lumens, which are beautiful. It's the ultimate survival TSHTF lite. 15 lumens for 45 hours is ideal to conserve the battery while being useful (and not attracting much attention versus full blown 320 lumens).
But in an emergency you click into the High mode and 2-hour runtime. 

The low mode is similar to Malkoff M61LLL. The high mode is 30% brigher than Malkoff M61. That's the best reference I can give. The modes are just right.


I hit the bulls-eye with "Luxeon lottery", the tint is very pretty. The beam profile is very nice as well. 

Downside: You cannot run anything in but 123. I tried sticking in a 17670 and it does not fit by a fraction of a MM. I removed the plastic wrapping and it does fit but that's not a safe practice to run a cell in it. 

Secondly the lense appears to be some kind of plastic, I wiped it off and it left a few micro-scratches. I imagine it's more durable than the 6P glass lense (I have cracked the 6P lense at least twice in the last 7 years) but don't wipe it off, just rinse it with water.
Is it possible to replace the lense with a glass one like the one in 6P?


----------



## Toohotruk

Glad you like your new G2X! I recommend getting a couple of Keeppower 16650 2500 mAh Li-Ions...every bit as bright and actually _longer_ runtime than with 123s. They fit fine in my G2s and G2X, but I have seen posts on here somewhere where a couple of people have had trouble getting them to fit in their lights, so I guess it's kind of a gamble, but they sure work sweet if they do fit.


----------



## etc

Keeppower 16650 appears to be a protected version of the Sanyo cell.

http://www.illumn.com/16650-keeppower-2500mah-sanyo-ur16650zta-protected-button-top.html

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1...authentic-sanyo-ur16650zta-16650-2500mah-3-7v


----------



## dano

wacbzz said:


> Care to elaborate a bit more on this?
> 
> - Can you tell what LED is in this light?
> - Any photos of the beams between the regular G2X and the LE?
> - Any issues with heat, given the higher output?
> 
> Thanks



--The LE uses a Cree XP-L
--No pics
--Seems to run a bit warmer, but not untouchable, etc...


----------



## FredD

I am a complete and utter noobie to flashlights and batteries. 
I just received my g2x LE. I will be using it during my police academy and beyond so I would like to get into the habit of using rechargables. Before I order stuff and have to deal with the hassle of returning stuff, I wanted to clarify here. 
If I were to order 16650 2500mah batteries and a charger for them, should I expect to have the same run-time and brightness out of my light? 

If this is the case, would anyone be willing to provide an ebay or amazon link with a charger and battery kit? 

Thank you.


----------



## etc

One Li-Ion 16650 cell has less capacity and runtime than 2 CR123A cells... Now one 18650 will match 2x123 but with 16650 we are talking about 2500 mAh * 4.2
versus 1660mah * 2 * 3V. Elementary math shows that 2 primary cells will last longer.

that's the price you pay for "guilt free lumens".

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2PCS-Sanyo-...199?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ad7944c47

You don't need a 'protected' cell. when it starts to get dim, just swap it for a new one. protection circuit can fail at the worst possible time.


----------



## Slumber

etc said:


> One Li-Ion 16650 cell has less capacity and runtime than 2 CR123A cells... Now one 18650 will match 2x123 but with 16650 we are talking about 2500 mAh * 4.2
> versus 1660mah * 2 * 3V. Elementary math shows that 2 primary cells will last longer.
> 
> that's the price you pay for "guilt free lumens".
> 
> You don't need a 'protected' cell. when it starts to get dim, just swap it for a new one. protection circuit can fail at the worst possible time.



Here's a graph by 880arm aka flashlightguide.com.


----------



## Nickmen

etc said:


> One Li-Ion 16650 cell has less capacity and runtime than 2 CR123A cells... Now one 18650 will match 2x123 but with 16650 we are talking about 2500 mAh * 4.2
> versus 1660mah * 2 * 3V. Elementary math shows that 2 primary cells will last longer.



16650: 4,2V * 2500 mAh = 10.500 Wh

2* CR123 : 2 * 3V * 1660 mAh = 9.960 Wh

Greetings


----------



## etc

makes sense

next question: Can you replace the lense with a glass lense?


----------



## FredD

Thank you for the information so far. While doing more searching around on my own I found rcr123a kits that include multiple batteries and a wall and vehicle charger. How do those stack up?


----------



## etc

This is a good question for the "Batteries" section, not so much a G2x issue. They got gurus there who know more than anyone.
But I can tell you this much. I have never used RCR123A stuff. No reason to. Too low capacity. Use 1 (one) Li-Ion cell 16650. It is apparently as bright as standard 123s, easier to recharge (one cell to deal with versus multiple RCR123A). I would be kind of worried about using multiple RCR cells, what if they don't discharge evenly. 

I have used Li-ion 18650, 17670, 18500 and now 16650 for a long time and they never failed me, IMO it's the best chemistry. 18650 is really the best you can get but it's too big to fit into G2x so you end up with a 16mm cell. 

I have a ton of 17670 cells and they don't fit by a fraction of a millimeter into G2x. *sigh* Looks like I will be investing in some 16mm cells.

Back on topic. I like Nitrolon. Didn't think I would. It is super to metal.


----------



## wacbzz

I went to a local sporting goods place today to look for a G2X Pro LE. Of course they didn't have one, but they did have the regular Pro. The price?

$95 oo:

i opened the SF website to show them the SF _RETAIL_ price of $70 and was essentially told that $95 was the price and that I could buy it directly from SF if I didn't like their price!!

Needless to say, I was shocked that they 1) responded how they did, and 2) that they would be ripping people off like that. 

Anybody else run run into something like this?


----------



## cland72

wacbzz said:


> I went to a local sporting goods place today to look for a G2X Pro LE. Of course they didn't have one, but they did have the regular Pro. The price?
> 
> $95 oo:
> 
> i opened the SF website to show them the SF _RETAIL_ price of $70 and was essentially told that $95 was the price and that I could buy it directly from SF if I didn't like their price!!
> 
> Needless to say, I was shocked that they 1) responded how they did, and 2) that they would be ripping people off like that.
> 
> Anybody else run run into something like this?



All the time. The only time I've seen "good" prices on Surefires at local retail outlets was a few years ago when Cabelas was closing out 9Ps and E2Es for $50 each. In retrospect, I should've bought every single one they had in the store 

I do about 90% of my buying online now. Amazon, eBay, etc.


----------



## Slumber

A local gun store was asking $3 each for Surefire CR123's or $36 for a box of 12. 
I love supporting local business, but you have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## peter yetman

Just put a Cree XM-L2 5000K into my direct drive P2x.
It's transformed an otherwise annoying green beam into someting I can use at last.
P


----------



## wacbzz

So I received my new G2X Pro LE from SF this morning. As it's not night here, I cannot provide any beam shots. But as there are no photos of this light, I took a couple...

Just like any other G2X Pro in looks - except for the LE designation:






From the front:
















A perfect fit with a Keeppower 16650:











And finally, a shot of the inside of the head (which, btw, is not removable without a lot of force!):






Hopefully, I can get some beamshots tonight. I don't have a regular G2X (Pro or otherwise) to compare it to, but I have a few other lights that should work...


----------



## Labrador72

Nice pics thanks!


----------



## ForrestChump

Nice light. Despite my current political SF position, the G2X is what initially sucked me in. Very solid light to boot. 400 with a polymer body is rather unique. Has anyone ran these through a light meter? I wonder if they're underrating it by 100 lumens like they did to the Fury....


----------



## Toohotruk

Nice setup...you will love it I'm sure. Those batteries work so well with these lights, SF should offer them as an alternative to 123s.


----------



## ForrestChump

Toohotruk said:


> Nice setup...you will love it I'm sure. Those batteries work so well with these lights, SF should offer them as an alternative to 123s.



They make it compatible because they know people will use them, they will never "officially" support them on "cheaper" lights and loose CR123 sales. I believe some of the rechargables they already have are proprietary to keep people in line with the SF vision....not sure on this sentence though.


----------



## xdayv

@wacbzz - does the 16650 consistently power it at 400lmn whenever you turn it on? /I can't do it consistently on my E2D at 500lmn, it intermittently powers at weaker output at max. Hence, I'm asking if this is not an issue with the LE.


----------



## wacbzz

Thanks for the looks guys! I've had the light less than 24 hours and I already like what I feel and see...

Just a few outdoor photos that I just took with my Pentax K10D. All manual settings were the same - .5 seconds @3.5f ISO 800 and the white balance was specifically set to Daylight White.

Pelican 7000 (602 ANSI lumens):







FourSevens Quark Tactical QT2L-X (780 lumens per FourSevens website):






SF Fury (500 lumens listed on box):






SF G2X LE (400 lumens listed on box):






It looks hella-great to my eyes! And it appears even more "neutral" to my eyes than the photo shows.


----------



## ForrestChump

Im gonna go ahead and call it 500 before someone throws it on a light meter......

Excellent beam shots! Very nice beam on that.


----------



## RobertMM

Wow, great combo, G2X LE plus Keeppower 16650. 
Too bad it takes a long time for newer models to arrive at my retailers, and 16mm cells are rare too. I managed to snag a couple Keeppower but they are the older 2000mAh. Still very good though.


----------



## wacbzz

xdayv said:


> @wacbzz - does the 16650 consistently power it at 400lmn whenever you turn it on? /I can't do it consistently on my E2D at 500lmn, it intermittently powers at weaker output at max. Hence, I'm asking if this is not an issue with the LE.



So far, it seems to be turning on at the same full power each time. I have not yet had it on for any length of time longer than a couple of minutes. 

_Sometimes_ (meaning 3 out of 5 times that I turn it on), I can notice a very slight whine coming from the tailcap. I must stress that this isn't really noticeable to me unless the light is close to my ear. 



ForrestChump said:


> Im gonna go ahead and call it 500 before someone throws it on a light meter......
> 
> Excellent beam shots! Very nice beam on that.



Thanks Forrest. 

When I purchased my Fury, the packaging said 500 lumens. I called SF about something with the light the light and noticed the spring on the head end (this spring had not yet been detailed here on CPF). I was then told that the Fury' with the double spring (head + tail) were actually the (then) new 600 lumen version. 

I tell you that so you can view the output of the LE in light of how it compares to the Fury and the Pelican 7000. It is brighter in my mind than I expected. And while it's not a throw monster, it's no slouch either. 

Also, given the high output first, I really like what SF has done with this version of the G2X.


----------



## RobertMM

Wacbzz, how long do you have to keep high level on for you to be able to turn off and select the 15 lumen low? Debounce time of over a second would turn some people off. 

I like what they did to the E1DL, a quick double tap turns on low.


----------



## wacbzz

RobertMM said:


> ... a quick double tap turns on low.



This. It's the same quick tapping to get back to high as well > ie, H,L,H,L,H,L,H,L is vey fast; no wait time.


----------



## RobertMM

That's great, thanks!


----------



## Slumber

xdayv said:


> @wacbzz - does the 16650 consistently power it at 400lmn whenever you turn it on? /I can't do it consistently on my E2D at 500lmn, it intermittently powers at weaker output at max. Hence, I'm asking if this is not an issue with the LE.



This was the case with an EB2 head I had when powered by a single 16650. I ended up selling it and running an E1D head with a 16650 in an E2D body for what looks like full regulated power for 2 1/4 hours. Yes it's less than the 500 of the EB2, but it seems to run 300 flat for the entire run. 

The G2X and 6PX's on the other hand run very well with a 16650 and I wouldn't be surprised if the LE ran equally well as previous G2X's.


----------



## Slumber

wacbzz said:


> This. It's the same quick tapping to get back to high as well > ie, H,L,H,L,H,L,H,L is vey fast; no wait time.



I guess the question is how quickly will it revert back to Default (High) after you turn it off? How quickly can you turn it back on without having to go through "Low"? 
With some models, to go to low, you must click WITHIN 2 seconds (or less) to get low. 
With the E1D and EB1, you only have 1 second to change modes or it skips low and resets back to the default setting of "High". This is slightly more desirable for me as you can use momentary "High", turn off and only have to wait 1 second and you can use a single tap to get "High" again without getting low. 

High-off 1 second-High-off 1 second-High vs.
High-off 2 seconds-High-off 2 seconds-High


----------



## wacbzz

Without breaking out the stopwatch, it appears to be ~two seconds from High turnoff until High turn on. Any click in between that turns the light on in Low.


----------



## xdayv

Slumber Pass said:


> This was the case with an EB2 head I had when powered by a single 16650. I ended up selling it and running an E1D head with a 16650 in an E2D body for what looks like full regulated power for 2 1/4 hours. Yes it's less than the 500 of the EB2, but it seems to run 300 flat for the entire run.
> 
> The G2X and 6PX's on the other hand run very well with a 16650 and I wouldn't be surprised if the LE ran equally well as previous G2X's.


 
Here's hoping the LE will consistently perform at max with an 16650!

Btw, good to know the E1D head doing well on an E2D body with 16650. So what happened to your E2D head and E1D body, can they be together?


----------



## Slumber

xdayv said:


> Here's hoping the LE will consistently perform at max with an 16650!
> 
> Btw, good to know the E1D head doing well on an E2D body with 16650. So what happened to your E2D head and E1D body, can they be together?



I picked up the E2D body on eBay, so I've never owned an E2D head. 
The E1D head I'm running on the 16650 is also an extra I picked up in the MarketPlace.


----------



## Slumber

wacbzz said:


> Without breaking out the stopwatch, it appears to be ~two seconds from High turnoff until High turn on. Any click in between that turns the light on in Low.



Thanks for checking on that and thanks for the beam shots.


----------



## Dioni

Hi guys,

why Surefire is no longer offering G2X in Foliage Green color? discontinued? :candle:


----------



## 880arm

Dioni said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> why Surefire is no longer offering G2X in Foliage Green color? discontinued? :candle:



Afraid so


----------



## cland72

Dioni said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> why Surefire is no longer offering G2X in Foliage Green color? discontinued? :candle:



I've always thought it funny that flashlights, cell phone cases, wallets, etc were made in a camo or earth tone color. It is like they want you to lose it LOL.

So does this mean FG is an instant collectors item now?


----------



## bykfixer

Long as they keep making 'em in tan...I'm happy.


----------



## J.Miller

Foliage is discontinued 'cause the "old" army camo pattern UCP is replaced more and more by multicam. So the foliage one doesn't meet the color-specs anymore, the tan one does...
Maybe go for cerakote?


----------



## bykfixer

Anybody interested, battery junction still has some green 2xPro models.


----------



## Dioni

bykfixer said:


> Long as they keep making 'em in tan...I'm happy.


+1 :twothumbs



J.Miller said:


> Foliage is discontinued 'cause the "old" army camo pattern UCP is replaced more and more by multicam. So the foliage one doesn't meet the color-specs anymore, the tan one does...


Interesting! Thanks



bykfixer said:


> Anybody interested, battery junction still has some green 2xPro models.


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dioni

it seems like SF is not offering tactical tailcaps in PX/GX models too... they are replacing for clicks:mecry:
Exceptions: "Z" models. 

I did read the info in M4Carbine forum:
http://www.m4carbine.net/showthread...-tactical-tailswitch-to-revised-clicky-switch

EDIT:
http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/g2x-tactical.html
G2x tactical listing:


"Tactical tailcap click switch—partially press for momentary-on; push further until it clicks for constant-on"


----------



## bykfixer

Guess it's time to dig out those old twistys that were replaced with clickys.

The G2 incan series lights I bought recently have the twisty. So did the 6P incans. 

Trouble is the patterns don't match the LED G2 and 6 series.

Too bad they don't offer a choice of twisty or clicky.
I emailed Sure Fire about it. Not that 1 email matters, but if 10% of CPF members do the same, that's a lot of requests.


----------



## free2game

Any update on if the LE runs at full power with the 16650 cell?


----------



## Slumber

free2game said:


> Any update on if the LE runs at full power with the 16650 cell?



I'm curious to know this myself.


----------



## kj2

Would like to know that too. Ordered a P1R yesterday, and am also looking at the LE.


----------



## wacbzz

free2game said:


> Any update on if the LE runs at full power with the 16650 cell?





Slumber Pass said:


> I'm curious to know this myself.





kj2 said:


> Would like to know that too. Ordered a P1R yesterday, and am also looking at the LE.



i have only run my LE intermittently, but have had zero problems with achieving full power each time. I have recharged the 16650 once. 

Is is there anything in particular that you guys are looking for?


----------



## kj2

Any idea how long it will run, with your 16650? No troubles with mode switching?


----------



## wacbzz

kj2 said:


> Any idea how long it will run, with your 16650? No troubles with mode switching?



I'm not sure about run time, but I've had zero troubles with mode switching. My caveat to that is I purchased this light because HIGH comes on first and I _rarely _​use low. But when I have switched modes, I've done so without difficulty or problem.


----------



## Slumber

I like books with pictures, so I was hoping for a runtime graph. [emoji16]


----------



## wacbzz

Slumber Pass said:


> I like books with pictures, so I was hoping for a runtime graph. [emoji16]



I'm the wrong guy for that! Sorry.


----------



## Slumber

wacbzz said:


> I'm the wrong guy for that! Sorry.



No, I understand. I appreciated your impressions of it so far. Thanks.


----------



## kj2

Would a 17650 fit?


----------



## wacbzz

kj2 said:


> Would a 17650 fit?



I'll check this evening when I get home.


----------



## kj2

wacbzz said:


> I'll check this evening when I get home.



Thanks. My battery guy only has ET 17650 and sells no 16650 batteries.


----------



## wacbzz

kj2 said:


> Thanks. My battery guy only has ET 17650 and sells no 16650 batteries.



It is a no go; the AW 17670 batteries that I have are too wide. I could get almost a quarter of the battery inside, but it would not go any further without jamming it in there. 

Does Illumn ship overseas? The current Keepower 16650 is a great battery.


----------



## kj2

wacbzz said:


> It is a no go; the AW 17670 batteries that I have are too wide. I could get almost a quarter of the battery inside, but it would not go any further without jamming it in there.
> 
> Does Illumn ship overseas? The current Keepower 16650 is a great battery.



Li-ion via airmall is a no go for most. Banggood also sell KP and does ship to where I live. Will have to buy there, if I order the LE.


----------



## radu1976

I have been using my KEEPPOWER 16650s 2,000mAh - older gen. - in my lights - G2Xs, EAGLETAC P100C2, INFORCE 6V, STR. POLYTAC - with no issues. I know they are protected.
However will the non-protected pink SANYO 16650 work in those flashlights as well ... particulary in the G2Xs ? I have no worries in regards to my charger, it's a good one which stops charging a non-protected battery at the right time !
KEEPPOWERs are 50% more expensive than the pink non-protected SANYOs. I need another 3-4 pieces for my extended collection.


----------



## garyoNC

I have some 17650s and they did not fit my 6PX until I reamed it out. I took off about .035-.040. Seemed easy enough. Remove both head and switch assemblies so you have just the bare tube to work with. Then I got a 3/8 wooden dowel and used some duct tape to build up some thickness and then covered the tape with emery cloth. I used contact cement to attach the cloth to the duct tape. Then manually lap the bore until the battery fits. Towards the end I cut the dowel short, chucked it in my bench top drill press and finished with that. I got impatient. Do not go fast with the drill press or you will heat up the emery cloth and melt the duct tape. I worked on it a bit and then took a break, I did this about 5 or 6 times(which allows the tube to cool off also) and actual work time lapping could not have been more than an hour or so. I then cleaned up the body with soap and water, dried it all good re-assembled and it works just fine.

The 17650s fit fine in my 20 year old 6P.


----------



## flashlight chronic

radu1976 said:


> I have been using my KEEPPOWER 16650s 2,000mAh - older gen. - in my lights - G2Xs, EAGLETAC P100C2, INFORCE 6V, STR. POLYTAC - with no issues. I know they are protected.
> However will the non-protected pink SANYO 16650 work in those flashlights as well ... particulary in the G2Xs ? I have no worries in regards to my charger, it's a good one which stops charging a non-protected battery at the right time !
> KEEPPOWERs are 50% more expensive than the pink non-protected SANYOs. I need another 3-4 pieces for my extended collection.


I use Efest 2200mah 16650's in my G2X. I believe the Efest is a Sanyo cell. Fits just like two Surefire cr123's. Oh yeah, the Efest is non-protected.


----------



## ront1

I have the G2x LE and have these batteries that I should receive in the morning.

http://www.mtnelectronics.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=383&search=16650

I also have this charger that will come with the batteries.

http://www.mtnelectronics.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=188&search=vp2

I will let you know how they all work. This is the first time I have done anything other that just regular batteries. I hope I ordered the right stuff.

Ron


----------



## Spade115

Just wanted to say Have had my G2X and apart from I cant get the bezel off, I LOVE my flashlight  Best Money spent.


----------



## bykfixer

Luv, luv, luv the G2x Pro.




Bought it for the low setting. Yet very bright high setting comes in handy trying to see what has the dogs upset at 2am.


----------



## flashlight chronic

Here's my Surefire G2X and modded 6PX.


----------



## etc

bykfixer said:


> Luv, luv, luv the G2x Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought it for the low setting. Yet very bright high setting comes in handy trying to see what has the dogs upset at 2am.



Plus one. 

I wonder how a 3x123 version would look? Mighty useful as you could use 2aa in it.


----------



## Treeguy

bykfixer said:


> Luv, luv, luv the G2x Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought it for the low setting. Yet very bright high setting comes in handy trying to see what has the dogs upset at 2am.



I hear ya. :thumbsup:

I have a 320L 6PX Defender and it's the light I compare all others to as far as fit and finish and the overwhelming smell of quality goes. 

I have brighter lights, and more versatile lights, but none offer the _"Don't worry, I will always work!"_ feeling of the Surefire.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ it's a keeper.

I have a Streamlight Scorpion with nearly twice the lumens at the 320... It is noticably brighter at a distance.

But in the distance between my nightstand and bed room door that 320 will certainly blind any bad guy who was lucky enough to get past the dane. 
And in that case what awaits the now blinded bad guy will cause said person to prefer the dane.


----------



## etc

I just wanted to say G2x Pro has the most amazing runtime on low, while appearing to be brighter than it actually is. 

I have been running it every day for 3 weeks now and it still keeps going, very impressive. I think it's my best runtime device. Not even "Low-low-low" malkoffs I have can match it, although they try.

Great job, surefire. If you can score one for about 50, it's a great deal.


----------



## bykfixer

The low setting was a good all around general use, warm tint choice by Sure Fire. 

I have several lights that start on low. But this one has a bit more "pop" when the need to light up the the situation. Great camping light. 

Others may disagree, but I like that you have up to 2 seconds to decide on low or high. Some other clicky changers I have are so quick I keep getting lo with each click. You can switch as fast as you like. But at 2am with the groggies going my reaction time isn't "up to speed"...

It's the only flashlight I have more than 2 of (5) and plan on buying more for the day when they stop making the 320 model.


----------



## elzetta56

My G2X is awesome...for the money its the best value 
Not gonna pass my elzetta as my favorite but its 1/4 the price


----------



## etc

How does g2x pro handle heat sinking? 
It gets a little warm on high.


----------



## kj2

Received the LE version today. Also had a KP 16650 coming in yesterday, but unfortunately it doesn't fit my LE. May try to remove the sticker.


----------



## RobertMM

kj2 said:


> Received the LE version today. Also had a KP 16650 coming in yesterday, but unfortunately it doesn't fit my LE. May try to remove the sticker.



Nice score.
I presume you have the 2500mAh cell?

Anything different from earlier models? Emitter, glass lens?


----------



## kj2

RobertMM said:


> Nice score.
> I presume you have the 2500mAh cell?
> 
> Anything different from earlier models? Emitter, glass lens?



The cell is 2500mah indeed.

Have no comparison with earlier models. It's my first G2X light. Looks likes it uses an XP-G2 with OP reflector.


----------



## Toohotruk

Too bad it doesn't fit...they work so well in the Fury and the other "X" lights, at least the ones I have.


----------



## Slumber

My old 2000 mah KeepPower 16650's fit in the tightest Surefire's. I THINK the trick to using the newer 2500 mah cells is to get unprotected Sanyo cells.


----------



## kj2

The 16650 will go into my 6P. Still have 46 CR123s left, that expire in 2018


----------



## kj2

Close-up on my G2X LE. Taken with my Nexus 6P.


----------



## flashlight chronic

Does the dust improve overall beam profile?


----------



## kj2

Bezel has some dust/lint on it, because I pocket carried it today. Glass is clean though


----------



## Hudson456

kj2 said:


> Received the LE version today. Also had a KP 16650 coming in yesterday, but unfortunately it doesn't fit my LE. May try to remove the sticker.




I also have an LE and I have some advice for you. The 2500 mah KP 16650 definitely fits. Take off the sticker first. Then what you do is find the place inside the light where the metal sleeve is welded together - there's a little crease or trough running at this point. Then rotate the battery so that the metal protection strip under the wrapper fits in that trough. You might have to rotate the battery a little with the tip inserted to find the "sweet spot". It'll be looser there. Then slide her in. Try it - it works!! And according to my eyes it's just as bright with the 16650 as with 2x cr123's. Guilt-free lumens.

The LED is also not an XP-G2 - it's definitely a domed XP-L. Lux at 1 meter is basically the same as the old 200 lumen model even though the LE pushes out 400.

Great light except for that greenish tint. ugh. Maybe yours is better.


----------



## kj2

Well then, off goes the sticker  tint on mine is quite nice actually. Hotspot it white and there is little green in the corona and nothing but faded white in the spill.
Included manual says it does 4800 candela (ANSI).


----------



## flashlight chronic

The reflector on the LE looks smoother than the one on my G2X tactical. Mine looks a little more "stiffled."


----------



## newbie66

Hmm, I would rather get another 320 lumen g2x for the better tint even though it starts on low.


----------



## RobertMM

kj2 said:


> Well then, off goes the sticker  tint on mine is quite nice actually. Hotspot it white and there is little green in the corona and nothing but faded white in the spill.
> Included manual says it does 4800 candela (ANSI).



I think SF got a little lazy there, 320 lumen models are 4800cd IIRC.
The 400 lumen models have got to be higher than that.


----------



## Hudson456

RobertMM said:


> I think SF got a little lazy there, 320 lumen models are 4800cd IIRC.
> The 400 lumen models have got to be higher than that.




It's actually possible that the LUX values are similar because the LE switched to the XP-L, which is much larger and puts out a lot more spill. If you compare the two lights side by side you'll find that at long range (50+ feet) the performance is very similar. But of course much more spill and side-lighting with the LE.


----------



## Dioni

Is it a XP-L dedomed in G2X-LE???


----------



## Hudson456

Dioni said:


> Is it a XP-L dedomed in G2X-LE???




Not dedomed (XP-L HI). It's an XP-L with the dome, referred to currently as the XP-L HD. Someone correct me if I'm wrong on that nomenclature.


----------



## Cityus

I have posted it on panjo but if anyone is interested in trading a g2x le for a g2x pro (for my application I require low first high second)


----------



## kj2

So bought the LE about two months ago, and order a G2X Pro Yellow yesterday. The LE suits me, but always wanted a Yellow G2X. Found one on eBay, so ordered it right away.
Hopefully my 16650 does fit that one


----------



## cp2315

I could not help ordering one g2x pro off eBay last night. Already have a g2 sporting pflexpro xpg2 drop in and loved it. Like was well said previously, the g2x pro says "I will work anytime needed". I am sure it is gonna get lots of use.


----------



## kj2

kj2 said:


> So bought the LE about two months ago, and order a G2X Pro Yellow yesterday. The LE suits me, but always wanted a Yellow G2X. Found one on eBay, so ordered it right away.
> Hopefully my 16650 does fit that one


And it came in the mail today,


----------



## kj2

Just a quick photo with my phone. The G2X Pro has a slightly narrower/focused hotspot. My G2X pro is also much whiter in the hotspot and spill, than my LE.


----------



## etc

wacbzz said:


> It is a no go; the AW 17670 batteries that I have are too wide. I could get almost a quarter of the battery inside, but it would not go any further without jamming it in there.
> 
> Does Illumn ship overseas? The current Keepower 16650 is a great battery.



My experience as well.

since it won't fit 18mm cells, I won't bother to make it work with 17mm cells. The 16650 Sanyo is a great fit. No rattle.


----------



## kj2

Just tried, and my KP 16650 does fit in my G2X Pro. Do have so shake quite hard to get it out. Probably when the sticker is removed, it will be better fit.


----------



## etc

Nickmen said:


> 16650: 4,2V * 2500 mAh = 10.500 Wh
> 
> 2* CR123 : 2 * 3V * 1660 mAh = 9.960 Wh
> 
> Greetings



In actuality, runtime on 2x123 is even worse, because I think the proper mAh is 1550, not 1660. If that's so, then the graph is more plausible. But that is still such a drastic runtime difference. I would like to see runtime on Surefire (Panasonic) 123s vs Li-Ion. 90 minutes vs 45 minutes, something is not right.

I know I ran it on low with occasional high and got a very satisfactory runtime. It's the first light that I ever had that vastly exceeded my expectations.

On Low, it's a true end of the world device. Just runs and runs.


----------



## etc

Also I am going to take a wild guess that they (Surefire) have not come up with G3x that runs on 3x123s.


----------



## kj2

Looks like the LE has a XP-L and the Pro a XP-G2.


----------



## RobertMM

kj2 said:


> Looks like the LE has a XP-L and the Pro a XP-G2.



Yup, so that's why Candela rated by SF remained the same despite higher output. It'll be interesting to see which provides longer runtime on 15 lumens.


----------



## RobertMM

etc said:


> In actuality, runtime on 2x123 is even worse, because I think the proper mAh is 1550, not 1660. If that's so, then the graph is more plausible. But that is still such a drastic runtime difference. I would like to see runtime on Surefire (Panasonic) 123s vs Li-Ion. 90 minutes vs 45 minutes, something is not right.
> 
> I know I ran it on low with occasional high and got a very satisfactory runtime. It's the first light that I ever had that vastly exceeded my expectations.
> 
> On Low, it's a true end of the world device. Just runs and runs.



I believe it's 2500*3.7 versus 1550*6.0

So its around 9250 vs 9300.


----------



## danpass

I certainly like it.






Momentary on; 15 lumens. Further press will lock on. 45hr runtime.

Double press; 320 lumens. Further press will click on. 2hr runtime.

I have one of those Rayovac Indestructibles (2AA) LINK for the shelf at the back door and I always loved the user interface, which is the same as this Surefire (different lumen range).

But this G2X Pro is smaller and smoother, so it fits in a pouch. I got a yellow from Kevin at brightflashlights.com


Next up is a G2X Tactical (one brightness, momentary only) for a weapon light.


Pic thread - (Caution: Hot Surface



) 





Surefire G2X Pro Hot Surface 121551 by Dan Passaro, on Flickr


----------



## kj2

Yours looks much more yellow, than mine! Mine is more of a faded (old-look) yellow. Batteries inside have a exp. date of 01-2026 so it's fairly new.


----------



## danpass

kj2 said:


> Yours looks much more yellow, than mine! Mine is more of a faded (old-look) yellow. Batteries inside have a exp. date of 01-2026 so it's fairly new.


Camera and office lighting. It is a shade darker / more mustardy.

edit: batts are 02-2026


----------



## kj2

Sounds like the same color. Also checked a few photos on Instagram, and looks most (or all) are not that bright. Still, the yellow stands nicely between all of my other black colored lights


----------



## Slumber

kj2 said:


> Looks like the LE has a XP-L and the Pro a XP-G2.



I think when the 320 was first released, it was using a Nichia of some sort, not of the High CRI variety. Either way, the tint on my 6PX and G2X is very nice.
Edit: Discussed here
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...X-Pro-Thread&p=4077801&viewfull=1#post4077801


----------



## bykfixer

Love, love, lovin' that yellow G2x. 


When my first G2x Pro arrived with a SureFire sticker I bought a second one soon after. Tan was the choice there. Then some black ones. No yellow (yet).

Now they're scattered throughout my home for use as 'dropsees' lights for finding what rolled under the sofa or to add that little extra shadow lighting...stuff like that. It makes a pretty good light for photography as well.




G2x Pro used to light the items.
Adds that little extra when needed.

I'm glad throughout their recent changes SureFire stuck with an entry level product that lives up to their reputation.


----------



## Jose Marin

My g2x le/6px hybrid





Bored myself 18mm





Hey guys new to the newer generation surefires. I tried searching but couldnt come up with anything, anyone know what ar glass will fit these heads and also does anyone know a tactical ring like the one showed in my pic that comes in aluminum? I cant stand the plastic lens and the tac ring on it now is a nitecore but they arent the most durable plastic. Thanks everyone!


----------



## lightfooted

Jose Marin said:


> My g2x le/6px hybrid
> 
> Hey guys new to the newer generation surefires. I tried searching but couldnt come up with anything, anyone know what ar glass will fit these heads and also does anyone know a tactical ring like the one showed in my pic that comes in aluminum? I cant stand the plastic lens and the tac ring on it now is a nitecore but they arent the most durable plastic. Thanks everyone!



Not the most durable? Possibly, but personally I would rather that break than have my hand taken off at the wrist. I've not had an issue with either of my similar plastic tactical rings, but I don't use the lanyard attachment either. I've not seen an aluminum version being marketed separately from a particular flashlight maker. I know Olight makes an aluminum one (I would prefer rubber) but it is threaded onto the body of the light and most likely would not fit a Surefire body unless you removed the theads. It also doesn't fit in the same manner so you would have to modify it in more ways than that. Might as well just make your own.

As for the glass, I don't believe you can swap out the lens in that model can you? Not without damage to the head.


----------



## Jose Marin

lightfooted said:


> I don't believe you can swap out the lens in that model can you? Not without damage to the head.



The same bezel tool for the older Z44 heads fits the 6px and it comes right off, my aftermarket lens are too thick to fit unfortunately.. Since posting i ordered sone klarus xt11 tac rings that i think are aluminum hopefully and will try em out


----------



## lightfooted

Jose Marin said:


> The same bezel tool for the older Z44 heads fits the 6px and it comes right off, my aftermarket lens are too thick to fit unfortunately.. Since posting i ordered sone klarus xt11 tac rings that i think are aluminum hopefully and will try em out



You didn't mention who your lens was made by but I just took out my Solarforce lens and it looks to be about 1/16 of an inch thick. I don't have a micrometer and just held it up to a decent steel ruler.


----------



## thospress

HistoryChannel said:


> I have an older model G2x 200lm and the newer G2x 320lm and the difference in tint is dramatic to me.
> 
> The older G2x 200lm version is definitely whiter and cleaner. The newer G2x 320 lumen has a yellowish, almost a hint of greenish tint around the edges of the spot. The spot is a bit whiter than the outer flood.
> 
> I prefer the older 200lm version much better for the cleaner whiter beam. The output difference is negligible to my naked eye (is there a clothed eye? lol)... I know there is supposed to be a 120lm difference but I can't tell. Maybe slightly brighter for the 320.



I agree, entirely. The 320 version is a real disappointment.


----------



## etc

Luxeon lottery, but I got a perfect beam out of my Surefire G2x.


----------



## cp2315

My 320 lumen G2x is perfectly white with no green or yellow. the beam is quite throwy. The hotspot is not defined as many other lights. I found I really liked it! Definitely not a disappointment to me.
On the contrary, I am not a fan of the beam from Elzetta Bravo AVS head. Wish I bought something else.


----------



## matt4350

etc said:


> Also I am going to take a wild guess that they (Surefire) have not come up with G3x that runs on 3x123s.



If they made it, I would buy it. P3X type lights are triple the price or more, of a G2x for me. Don't need the extra output, but more runtime would be outstanding.


----------



## etc

Right. I would want the same output but longer runtime. The important thing is, if you wanted to, you could also use 2xAA in it, at least for the lower level and perhaps the 2xAA Lithiums might work on high, also.

last but not least, 3x123 are a bit easier to hold than shorter lites.


----------



## Slumber

etc said:


> Right. I would want the same output but longer runtime. The important thing is, if you wanted to, you could also use 2xAA in it, at least for the lower level and perhaps the 2xAA Lithiums might work on high, also.
> 
> last but not least, 3x123 are a bit easier to hold than shorter lites.



Although at a higher output, the PMX Fury would have filled this roll nicely. 200 lumens on 2xAA.


----------



## xdayv

Slumber Pass said:


> Although at a higher output, the PMX Fury would have filled this roll nicely. 200 lumens on 2xAA.


did the PMX ever got released?


----------



## Slumber

xdayv said:


> did the PMX ever got released?



Unfortunately no. I still have my fingers crossed that it will be released.


----------



## etc

I think I like my G2x more than Fury P2x, because the runtime is double. The lumens are half but you get a full 90 minutes versus only 45 minutes in P2x. It's twice the lumens at 600 but half the runtime.


----------



## Dave D

etc said:


> I think I like my G2x more than Fury P2x, because the runtime is double. The lumens are half but you get a full 90 minutes versus only 45 minutes in P2x. It's twice the lumens at 600 but half the runtime.



That's why I bored my P2X, with a 18650 3400mah battery it doesn't drop below 300 lumens for 90 minutes.







Graph courtesy of *precisionworks*​.


----------



## Toohotruk

16650s get a better runtime than CR123s...I'm not sure what runtime is for them, but they are definitely superior to primary cells.


----------



## xdayv

Slumber Pass said:


> Unfortunately no. I still have my fingers crossed that it will be released.


oh... does the P3X accept this setup at reduced output with 2 x 2AA?


----------



## etc

Toohotruk said:


> 16650s get a better runtime than CR123s...I'm not sure what runtime is for them, but they are definitely superior to primary cells.



I run 16650 in my Surefire G2x... works nicely. 
I didn't measure the runtime but eyeballing it, on low, with occasional high, I got more than 2 weeks out it, with regular usage. I got better runtime than even my lowest Malkoff, not surprisingly, and because the head is so throwy, with higher lux, it makes it seem brighter than it actually is. 


The low / high modes are spaced perfectly. They got it exactly right and in exactly the right sequence. I want low to come on first during regular usage and high in an emergency situation. 

You cannot bore it but I am not sure I want to.. 

My only request would be a G3x that maintains the same lumen level, 15 / 320. Then I could run the low level on 2xAA if I had to and enjoy extended runtime on 3x123 that are always more efficient than 2x123.

The tint is excellent, the throw / flood balance is just right, it is incredibly light, durable and you don't notice it in your pocket. They say the difference between nytrolon G2x and a metal 6P is about 1 ounce but my 6Ps are loaded with heavy Malkoffs and heavy 18650s, so the weight delta has to be even higher. 

G2x is supposed to be the budget option but it's really my all time favorite from the Surefire lineup. I got mine for $35, well worth it. I got foliage green I believe it's called, the colors do add a shade of uniqueness versus my other SF clones that are all black.


----------



## MBentz

Just snagged a 6PX Pro on eBay. I've stayed away from them, but at $35 I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Swedpat

Recently I expanded my collection of Surefire lights with a G2ZX combat and G2X pro dual. I really like them! G2ZX combat has a really nice tint somewhere between 4500-5000K. G2X pro dual is cooler but still a decent cool white tint.
Ceiling bounce lux test confirms that both these push out more than 300lm. G2X pro dual is just a tad brighter. With G2ZX I use the tailcap from P2X Fury and it works good.






I don't know the kind of LEDs but I think it's visible that they are not the same, the reflectors are slightly different patterned as well:






Beamshot comparison included Malkoff M61N to get some idea of the tints of the Surefires.
From left: M61N, G2ZX and G2X:






G2X/G2ZX work good with 16650 cell. Here is a runtime graph I made a while ago:


----------



## Slumber

Swedpat said:


> Recently I expanded my collection of Surefire lights with a G2ZX combat and G2X pro dual. I really like them! G2ZX combat has a really nice tint somewhere between 4500-5000K. G2X pro dual is cooler but still a decent cool white tint.
> Ceiling bounce lux test confirms that both these push out more than 300lm. G2X pro dual is just a tad brighter. With G2ZX I use the tailcap from P2X Fury and it works good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the kind of LEDs but I think it's visible that they are not the same, the reflectors are slightly different patterned as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beamshot comparison included Malkoff M61N to get some idea of the tints of the Surefires.
> From left: M61N, G2ZX and G2X:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G2X/G2ZX work good with 16650 cell. Here is a runtime graph I made a while ago:



Do the bezels have C on the G2ZX and a D on the G2X Pro?


----------



## Jose Marin

I'll chip in a runtime graph too, 6px pro sf123s vs lg mj1 both fan cooled. Both stayed regulated for aprox 1hr 25 mins, 123s fall flat on their face while the 18650 gradually tappers off







Managed to get the bezel off with heat and overready bezel tool. Found an ar lens in my spare part pile that fits as well a xeno bezel. So glad to ditch that crappy plastic crap






Xt11 aluminum grip ring fits great


----------



## Swedpat

Slumber Pass said:


> Do the bezels have C on the G2ZX and a D on the G2X Pro?



Yes they have.


----------



## Cyphre

MBentz said:


> Just snagged a 6PX Pro on eBay. I've stayed away from them, but at $35 I couldn't pass it up.


 That is a pretty insane price, considering they are frequently ~$60! Hope you actually receive it and its not one of those dropship failures who don't actually stock the item in the first place.


----------



## RobertMM

Thanks for the graph, Jose Marin! 

I'm waiting for thr G2X LE to show up in stores here in Asia. 400 lumens is a nice upgrade, and the 15 lumen low is a very useful and well though out mode for runtime that just runs and runs while having enough output for most tasks.


----------



## Spade115

so I have a question. 

I completely and utterfly f'ked up my bezel on my Surefire G2X and banged up the head x.X

I even somehow melted a hole in the lens 0.0

I have a replacement bezel a X01 and X02 bezel remover (Now) Any way I can melt it off or something just to get the top completely off?


----------



## RobertMM

Spade115 said:


> so I have a question.
> 
> I completely and utterfly f'ked up my bezel on my Surefire G2X and banged up the head x.X
> 
> I even somehow melted a hole in the lens 0.0
> 
> I have a replacement bezel a X01 and X02 bezel remover (Now) Any way I can melt it off or something just to get the top completely off?



Pics would help. Lots of people here may be able to help you.

I have a G2X LE in the mail!! 
Hopefully the switch debounce is like my E1D, leave it off for a second and it reverts to high.


----------



## RobertMM

Just got my LE, and packaging leaflet says 4,800 candela.

Regular Pro models(320 lumens) are listed as 8,160 candela, so a noticeable drop in throw but that beam is wiiiiide and still throws respectably, I believe it computes to around 95meters compared to 183 meters for the 320 lumen models.

Am loving the 15 lumen low, looks more like 30, very useable and no worries running out of power for extended use or emergencies.

Truly a great light, the only gripe I have is that it doesn't come back to high as fast as my E1D, it takes approx 1.5- 2 seconds compared to maybe 1sec on the E1D.


----------



## bykfixer

Reading some posts in this thread caused me to pull out a tan G2x Pro and give it a go. My favorite tan one was in a shtf box. My favorite black one was in the backup shtf box. 

Like someone else stated the G2x Pro is my favorite in the SureFire collection. I opted for tan instead of green though. 

If they stop making the G2x Pro I'll be very disappointed. Yet it won't get me down none. See I bought 7 about this time last year... I'm set.


----------



## Mr. LED

Hi everyone! I just got my Surefire 6PX Pro, my first Surefire. I'm impressed by the quality and mostly, the tint! It's the Nichia 219B, neutral white, perfect. It was made in 2014, based on my batteries expiration date of 2024.

My only concern is the grip, it's too slippery.

Does anyone know if the 2015 and 2016 models still use the same Nichia 219B emitter?


----------



## arKmm

I'm a G2X LE owner and have it as my duty belt torch (until a 6Pvn arrives shortly to take over) and have after much consideration and research decided to pick up a G2X Pro for the GF who needed a torch for work (She's a paramedic) as it seemed the best option for someone in her field who needs a no nonsense reliable work tool.


----------



## RobertMM

arKmm said:


> I'm a G2X LE owner and have it as my duty belt torch (until a 6Pvn arrives shortly to take over) and have after much consideration and research decided to pick up a G2X Pro for the GF who needed a torch for work (She's a paramedic) as it seemed the best option for someone in her field who needs a no nonsense reliable work tool.



Excellent choice.


----------



## Mr. LED

Des anyone know where I can buy a clip that fits the 6PX, in Europe?


----------



## Spade115

RobertMM said:


> Pics would help. Lots of people here may be able to help you.


Sorry for the late Reply. 






its pretty bad 0.0 Was looking at buying a replacement head for it, but got one from Solarforce that was suppose to fit but was too big.


----------



## FDP

How did this happen?


----------



## Spade115

buddy was trying to put a bezel on it (lent it to him, he thought I needed it) hit it with pliers and a lighter lol. 

Good friends, bad tools 0.0

Edit: I couldnt get it to work, buddy tried with another bezel. made hole bigger.


----------



## Dioni

Spade115 said:


> so I have a question.
> 
> I completely and utterfly f'ked up my bezel on my Surefire G2X and banged up the head x.X
> 
> I even somehow melted a hole in the lens 0.0
> 
> I have a replacement bezel a X01 and X02 bezel remover (Now) Any way I can melt it off or something just to get the top completely off?


Bad news.. the GX/PX models have an integrated system of lenses, bezel ring and o-ring. All-in-one. IOW, the "LENS" is screwed in the bezel.

PS Note: not enough, the screws are not the same of others SF bezel rings.


----------



## Mr. LED

I just got my second 6PX Pro and this time I hit the jackpot! Perfect warm tint, I'm in love. I added a Solarforce clip though, much better grip now. These things are slippery


----------



## BugoutBoys

I can't seem to find this anywhere. Has anyone had experience with disassembling a G2X/6PX? I have heard that it is potted/Conformal coated. Is this true?


----------



## flashlight chronic

BugoutBoys said:


> I can't seem to find this anywhere. Has anyone had experience with disassembling a G2X/6PX? I have heard that it is potted/Conformal coated. Is this true?


My 6PX (200 lumen version) isn't potted. Not sure about the newer version (320lm).


----------



## BugoutBoys

flashlight chronic said:


> My 6PX (200 lumen version) isn't potted. Not sure about the newer version (320lm).


I know that the new one (320lm) had a spring added on the front side so now it has dual springs. It would be nice if it was conformal coated as well.


----------



## RobertMM

Pulling my hair as to why SF puts a coating on some lights but does not on others. 
Maybe the "critical use" lights like the Tac, Defender or LE models get the coating?

Surely though it can't cost that much more to get all their lights' boards coated.


----------



## BugoutBoys

Well hopefully someone can say as to whether or not the new G2X is coated. I hope so


----------



## Dioni

My two G2X (Tctical and Pro - 1st version 200L booth) are not coated also


----------



## BugoutBoys

Dioni said:


> My two G2X (Tctical and Pro - 1st version 200L booth) are not coated also


Hmm. I emailed Surefire but they haven't replied yet!


----------



## Wicho

Thought I'd throw this into the thread:

Ordered 3 G2X LE lights - all came together from same vendor. The one with batteries expiring 4/26 had a great tint. Same with the one with batteries with an 8/26 date. The third one with batteries with a 6/26 date had an ugly green tint. The two lights with great tint have a visible difference in brightness on high when compared to each other...and the one with the green tint is the brightest of the three. All three take a KeepPower 16650 with no problem.


----------



## RobertMM

I managed to compare my G2X LE with that of a colleague.

Mine was definitely whiter, his had a noticeably green tint.
Mine looked brighter, though.

Luck of the draw, I guess


----------



## etc

Will the AN19 extension work with G2x Pro?

the idea is to run 2xAA Lithiums if 123s are not available.


----------



## cp2315

etc said:


> G2x is supposed to be the budget option but it's really my all time favorite from the Surefire lineup.


 So true. I love my black G2x pro. Ready to get a yellow. Wish to have a good deal.

Well, just ordered.


----------



## etc

Has someone experimented with g2x pro on 9v? I assume it wont work but just asking.


----------



## Slumber

etc said:


> Has someone experimented with g2x pro on 9v? I assume it wont work but just asking.



Not 9v, but I did go 8.4 (2xRCR123) on an old 200 lumen model I once owned. It ran fine.


----------



## ThawMyTongue

etc said:


> Has someone experimented with g2x pro on 9v? I assume it wont work but just asking.



I've run my G2X Pro with 2 Olight RCR123As (8.4V) for a while now and notice no ill effects or any difference whatsoever for that matter... YMMV


----------



## cp2315

Why would you ran G2x with 2xRCR? Is it noticeably brighter?


----------



## ThawMyTongue

cp2315 said:


> Why would you ran G2x with 2xRCR? Is it noticeably brighter?



I think it falls into the because I can category.  

I do not notice any major difference in the output. The G2X Pro is my car light and I find myself grabbing all the time to use. Having the rechargeables is just easier than buying primaries all the time. The car GHB does have a caddy with 6 Surefire primaries ready to go if needed. Though I'm in the process of replacing the G2X with a AA light in the car for this reason and it will likely become the backdoor go to light at the farm.


----------



## etc

Not, I want to run it on 3x123. Will that shrink it's runtime to a nanosecond? LOL


Anybody tried? 

What are the input voltage specs?


I want to get that A19 extension and turn it into a 3x123 light and occasionally run 2xAA in it given the low mode.


----------



## cp2315

ThawMyTongue said:


> I think it falls into the because I can category.
> 
> I do not notice any major difference in the output. The G2X Pro is my car light and I find myself grabbing all the time to use. Having the rechargeables is just easier than buying primaries all the time. The car GHB does have a caddy with 6 Surefire primaries ready to go if needed. Though I'm in the process of replacing the G2X with a AA light in the car for this reason and it will likely become the backdoor go to light at the farm.



I have a sanyo 2500mAh 16650 in mine. Supposed to have more juice than 2xCR123, let alone 2RCR. Run time is amazing. I got it from illumn.com for $6


----------



## RobertMM

Not 3x123 but two AA just a while ago, got curious because of your posts.

I have a G2XLE though,not the 320 lumen.

Two Eneloop will not light it up.
Two somewhat used Alkalines, voltage 1.53V each, will reliably light up high mode definitely above 40 lumens, low mode seems unchanged at 15 lumens(compared to 2x CR123 or 1x 16650).

I have a dozen L91 somewhere but too lazy to find em.
I don'y have a extender, I just held the cells in the light and used 18awg silvercoat wire to connect the negative end of the rearmost cell to the end of the light body/stainless sleeve.

The brightness on two alkaline was a bit of a surprise. 

Now I want an extender too! Not for 3 CR123 but for two AA.


----------



## etc

cp2315 said:


> I have a sanyo 2500mAh 16650 in mine. Supposed to have more juice than 2xCR123, let alone 2RCR. Run time is amazing. I got it from illumn.com for $6



That's what I have. The runtime matches 2x123 as a matter of fact.


----------



## etc

RobertMM said:


> Not 3x123 but two AA just a while ago, got curious because of your posts.
> 
> I have a G2XLE though,not the 320 lumen.
> 
> Two Eneloop will not light it up.
> Two somewhat used Alkalines, voltage 1.53V each, will reliably light up high mode definitely above 40 lumens, low mode seems unchanged at 15 lumens(compared to 2x CR123 or 1x 16650).
> 
> I have a dozen L91 somewhere but too lazy to find em.
> I don'y have a extender, I just held the cells in the light and used 18awg silvercoat wire to connect the negative end of the rearmost cell to the end of the light body/stainless sleeve.
> 
> The brightness on two alkaline was a bit of a surprise.
> 
> Now I want an extender too! Not for 3 CR123 but for two AA.



This is very useful and very cool to know. Exactly what I was looking for. but, will 3 primaries 123 fry it?


----------



## RobertMM

I can't bring myself to do it, as the LE is not yet officially released in my country and trashing the driver would be a heck of a PITA for me. 
You can try my method, though: leave the tailcap off, insert extra cell and connect with a wire or paperclip bent to the optimal shape.


----------



## etc

Cool.


----------



## etc

Does anyone know the input voltage range of the surefire G2X Pro?


----------



## Swedpat

etc said:


> Does anyone know the input voltage range of the surefire G2X Pro?



I tried with a fresh primary CR123(Duracell Ultra) and a dummy cell. It worked but the initial output was less than half at high(110-120lm something), and instantly started to slowly drop. Within a few minutes it was ~50lm. I have not tried further, and don't know the range above 6V, however.


----------



## etc

I specifically need to know above 6v


----------



## ThawMyTongue

cp2315 said:


> I have a sanyo 2500mAh 16650 in mine. Supposed to have more juice than 2xCR123, let alone 2RCR. Run time is amazing. I got it from illumn.com for $6



Hmmm, might have to pick one up. What does it effect the output?


----------



## cp2315

I heard it is 10% drop in output. But I don't notice since I have only one so cannot compare side by side. Besides it really means nothing if it is 320 or 290. Not looking for output but reliability and it's straightforward UI.


----------



## RobertMM

ThawMyTongue said:


> Hmmm, might have to pick one up. What does it effect the output?



Flaahlightguide's graph shows output on 4.2V 2000mAh 16650 to be 5% less(half of the 10% increments on the scale), with runtime being virtually identical to two CR123.

A 2500mAh will yield even better runtime.


----------



## cp2315

My yellow G2x pro arrived yesterday.
I compared the new one side by side with the old G2x pro black, one with sanyo16650 2500mAh, one with stock SF 123x2. Could not see any difference in brightness by eyes. I guess 5% is too small to see.

Beam and tint of the new one is slightly different from the old one, being more neutral and less throwy. The hot spot of the new light is bigger and not as concentrated as the old one. But all very close. Apparently both have XPG2. Very happy with the new G2X.

Also surface of the head of the yellow one is rougher/grainier than the old one, which is plain smooth.


----------



## bykfixer

Glad I brought the yellow one to help my son work on his car.
Ended up pretty greasy but also ended up clean after using the same stuff I used to clean my hands... pumice free go-jo.


----------



## Dioni

Take care about the lenses. It is easy to damage and there is not replacement.

PS. Its not just as Z44 with bezel ring.. saddly


----------



## etc

ThawMyTongue said:


> I've run my G2X Pro with 2 Olight RCR123As (8.4V) for a while now and notice no ill effects or any difference whatsoever for that matter... YMMV



so 9V is just a little higher.. should I run a little experiment for the sake of science. 

Probably not, as there is no similar looking extension for the G2x Pro, a metal one will look pretty odd on it.


----------



## Toohotruk

Is this for real?! 

http://www.qmuniforms.com/surefire-...LQRYPwyNOaHUWp5S_J7H1BoChbTw_wcB#.WSUS8Gjyu00


----------



## Slumber

Toohotruk said:


> Is this for real?!
> 
> http://www.qmuniforms.com/surefire-...LQRYPwyNOaHUWp5S_J7H1BoChbTw_wcB#.WSUS8Gjyu00



Looks like the bezel is changing on the G2X and 6PX line. This image is from Galls...


----------



## RobertMM

Slumber Pass said:


> Looks like the bezel is changing on the G2X and 6PX line. This image is from Galls...



Looks like a cross between the G2X bezel and KX4 bezel on the older LED models. 
Picture looks a bit sketchy though, like someone PS'd it.together.


----------



## desert.snake

Well, finally I have 6PX Defender. The version is 200 lumens.
The previous owner painted it from a can, apparently under the impression of a computer game.

I like the light, it's gently green. But there is a problem with the glass, from time it was scratched
and scratches give a lot of shadow in the ray. In the central point it is not visible,
but it is clearly visible in surrounding halo.

I read the forum, there is a good reference to these glasses
https://www.flashlightlens.com/index.php
But there is nowhere mentioned 6PX, only G2 and 6P/9P.
Will this glass suit?


----------



## bykfixer

The G2x and 6px has a slightly larger lens.

Contact Chris over there and he'll steer you to a better lens. He probably has a few variations of the stock size be-it ultraclear glass, hardcoat acrylic or ultraclear acrylic.

He usually answers my emails in a day or two. Heck, a couple of times I asked for custom sizes explaining the light it came in and he'd add that size to the lineup in case others wanted some too. (Maglite ML25 and big head Kel-Lites for example) but usually I found what I need within his current sizes available.


----------



## etc

G2x pro is my fav EDC.

It's very light and runs forever on low. If you need high, you have it.

Any Malkoff is a lot better but heavier. 

Any possibility of a G3x Pro?


----------



## desert.snake

Thank you very much, I will ask!


----------



## vadimax

If anyone cares 6PX PRO dual output is $38 only today (38y anniversary of SF).


----------



## thebearmedic

vadimax said:


> If anyone cares 6PX PRO dual output is $38 only today (38y anniversary of SF).


Where?


----------



## bykfixer

Thanks!! 

Great little flashlight.


----------



## vadimax

thebearmedic said:


> Where?



I got email directly from SF.


----------



## etc

How do you bore out the 6Px body to 18mm?


----------



## vadimax

BTW, there is one more thread quoting the price $26 with a code “ALLTHELUMENS”: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...fire-6PX-Pro-38-year-anniversary-sale-26-each


----------



## Toohotruk

vadimax said:


> If anyone cares 6PX PRO dual output is $38 only today (38y anniversary of SF).


 I wound up getting one, even though I really don't need another light, LOL! Great deal! Mine was $35.35 out the door.


----------



## vadimax

etc said:


> How do you bore out the 6Px body to 18mm?



I prefer to stay with a 16650 format. For some reason I wish to stay "standard" with expensive (for me) lights  I've seen already a photo here with a ruined Surefire where tail cap thread was lying separately from the body


----------



## Hoodzy98

If somonse in the US buys a few of these and willing too sell to someone in Australia thatd be great


----------



## etc

Got 2, with each one being 26. great deal.


----------



## Woods Walker

I got one. Thanks for the heads up. 35.68 bucks once they charged me tax and shipping (I just couldn't buy 2 to avoid shipping. I am up to my gills in flashlights). I am thinking Keeppower 16650 2500 mAh. Anyone ever determine the voltage range. Odds are if the Keeppower fits (usually does) it will work for a 2XCR123 setup even with 3.7 nominal volts. Runs a Malkoff a bit longer than 2XCR123. I have not really read this thread so betting others have worked this out.


----------



## Swedpat

It's too bad that Surefire doesn't ship overseas and doesn't allow US dealers to sell outside US. Europe based Surefire dealers are rare and the prices are usually MUCH higher than buying in USA.


----------



## Pinarello

OpticsPlanet export to EU, but asking 110$ + shipping. Check LAPoliceGear. They don't have yet the new models (EDCLT-1, EDCLT-2 and Tactician), but shipping is acceptable (40-45$). Good luck to you and me regarding custom fees!
P.S. I am third world man (Croatia), but it seems Surefire treats all EU as a Third World. They might be very satisfied with other markets.


----------



## Wicho

I've done some searching and can't seem to find an answer to the below. Hope someone can help.

I recently bought two G2ZX lights and both have extremely stiff switches. In order to be able to make the lights turn on as intended using the Rogers/Surefire hold, I have to tighten the tailcap to within a millimeter or so of the constant on position, and when doing so, sometimes the light stays on when using the momentary switch.

My old 9Z, G2Z, M3, and G2 tailcaps all work much better. I can have the tailcap backed out from constant on a reasonable amount and easily, with light pressure from the palm, temporarily activate the lights. I've tried my G2 cap on the G2ZX and it works like a champ, I just think the new ones should work like the old ones. Am I missing something? Is there a way of breaking in the new switches, or do you think I maybe just received duds (or maybe this is just the way the new ones are?)

Thanks for any insight you may provide.


----------



## vadimax

You know, I’ve got a Fury not long ago and its switch stiffness is very close to an Elzetta Bravo switch. And the latter is famous to be a work out equipment for your fingers. When I tried to turn Elzetta first time my first idea was: “What the ...?!”


----------



## Slumber

Wicho said:


> I've done some searching and can't seem to find an answer to the below. Hope someone can help.
> 
> I recently bought two G2ZX lights and both have extremely stiff switches. In order to be able to make the lights turn on as intended using the Rogers/Surefire hold, I have to tighten the tailcap to within a millimeter or so of the constant on position, and when doing so, sometimes the light stays on when using the momentary switch.
> 
> My old 9Z, G2Z, M3, and G2 tailcaps all work much better. I can have the tailcap backed out from constant on a reasonable amount and easily, with light pressure from the palm, temporarily activate the lights. I've tried my G2 cap on the G2ZX and it works like a champ, I just think the new ones should work like the old ones. Am I missing something? Is there a way of breaking in the new switches, or do you think I maybe just received duds (or maybe this is just the way the new ones are?)
> 
> Thanks for any insight you may provide.



I’ve never tried it myself, but i remember reading about a solution somewhere. This is from a user called “Slippers” on another forum. 

“It is, but it's a very easy fix. The spring is inserted into a hole in the aluminum part inside the tailcap. You can take a pair of pliers and push an additional coil of the spring down inside the hole, and reduce the tension. Easy to undo if you don't like it, as well.”


----------



## Wicho

Thank you for the tip on the spring. I'll try it as soon as I'm home.


----------



## michaelmcgo

I don't know how many of you ordered 6PX lights from Surefire on Black Friday but I got this bull crap email from them today:


----------



## sovereign

michaelmcgo said:


> I don't know how many of you ordered 6PX lights from Surefire on Black Friday but I got this bull crap email from them today:



How many? Have you seen the thread on ar15? 18 pages of outrage and counting.


----------



## michaelmcgo

sovereign said:


> How many? Have you seen the thread on ar15? 18 pages of outrage and counting.



I ordered 4... Checking Arfcom...


----------



## Woods Walker

First Surefire back ordered my order for weeks and weeks then sent me a message which appears to indicate their intent to squelch on the Black Friday deal.


----------



## Toohotruk

Yep, I got the same email...if I don't get it for that price or better, I won't be re-ordering another one.


----------



## the0dore3524

Same here...rip..
I’d like to see the AR15 forum thread lol. Can someone PM the link?
Check out FB. They’re getting burnt all over for bait and switch; it would seem this isn’t the first time it’s happened either.


----------



## Toohotruk

Looks like they're honoring the deal at least:

https://www.facebook.com/20531316728/posts/10154009990506729/


----------



## Woods Walker

No they're not honoring the CC they advertised. They want more money. Isn't this the 2nd or 3rd year in a row.......


----------



## the0dore3524

Woods Walker said:


> No they're not honoring the CC they advertised. They want more money. Isn't this the 2nd or 3rd year in a row.......



Yeah it is. I can understand it happening once, but two or three times? Seems kind of sketchy if you ask me. It wouldn’t have even been that big a deal to me if they’d canceled them upright, but it’s more the fact that they kept us waiting almost a whole month to tell us. How can it possibly take them that long to figure it out? Clearly the backorder email was also a blatant lie because when people called, they were told they could pay the rest of the cost and the lights would ship immediately.


----------



## Random Dan

I definitely won't be ordering from Surefire ever again. I can justify buying unnecessarily expensive lights if I know that my money is going to a good business, such as Oveready, Malkoff, PFlexPro, etc. 

Surefire has shown that they do not care about their customers and as such, I will take my dollars to companies that have integrity.

Also I checked their facebook page briefly and I'm glad to see SF getting rightfully flamed by the customers they lied to. It's pretty brutal over there.


----------



## pc_light

Yeah, SF probably needs to hire some proper programmers to manage their webpage systems. Obviously they never intended for "double dipping" with coupons, this is almost always the case with retailers and promotional discounts. They only compounded the problem by not immediately owning up to their mistake and instead trying to explain away the snafu as a back-order/out of stock issue.

Having said that, SF has reactivated the 6PX Pro deal for all at $38++, no code needed. Still a descent deal if that light was on one's wish list.

I re-ordered.


----------



## michaelmcgo

Toohotruk said:


> Looks like they're honoring the deal at least:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/20531316728/posts/10154009990506729/




No, they cancelled everyone's orders to make them reorder at this $38 price. On Black Friday they were going for $26 with the coupon code ALLTHELUMENS. 4 days later Surefire moved all the orders to "Backordered" but said they would still ship soon. It too them 3 weeks to get back in touch with everyone who ordered and say they weren't going to honor the Black Friday price of $26 but to be safe they cancelled EVERYONE'S order...


----------



## choombak

There are two sides to every coin. While I am not defending SureFire's decision to cancel all orders, I find the calling into question SureFire's integrity by the bruised souls, who used the coupon (reserved for listeners of Ballistic Radio podcast) to order deeply discounted lights, a bit laughable. Also, worth noting is the fact that this deal including SideKick's becoming "free" was posted over slickdeals, with people calling in to check order status if they did not receive the email within ten minutes of order. It had ABUSE clearly spelled all over it. I haven't ever seen any vendor offer their merchandise for free ($0), and this is certainly a glitch in their ordering process, doesn't take a rocket scientist to understand this.


What followed was a natural reaction: SureFire noticed the abuse and decided to hold all orders placed around BlackFriday for particular lights, till they could piece it together. Now, their coupon system would be a complex maze of conditions expressed through software, and they had to rely on their software vendor to extract these orders. It can easily take weeks - for SureFire to formulate what they want, for their software vendor to understand the limitations of the system and help SureFire get what they want, and finally for SureFire to make a decision.


I was not a bit surprised that they cancelled all orders, and offered customers to place new ones for BlackFriday prices. Double-dipping with the coupon is disallowed, as most who shop online should be knowing it by now. I think it is best to keep out discussions around integrity out of this debate.


----------



## Random Dan

choombak said:


> There are two sides to every coin. While I am not defending SureFire's decision to cancel all orders, I find the calling into question SureFire's integrity by the bruised souls, who used the coupon (reserved for listeners of Ballistic Radio podcast) to order deeply discounted lights, a bit laughable. Also, worth noting is the fact that this deal including SideKick's becoming "free" was posted over slickdeals, with people calling in to check order status if they did not receive the email within ten minutes of order. It had ABUSE clearly spelled all over it. I haven't ever seen any vendor offer their merchandise for free ($0), and this is certainly a glitch in their ordering process, doesn't take a rocket scientist to understand this.
> 
> 
> What followed was a natural reaction: SureFire noticed the abuse and decided to hold all orders placed around BlackFriday for particular lights, till they could piece it together. Now, their coupon system would be a complex maze of conditions expressed through software, and they had to rely on their software vendor to extract these orders. It can easily take weeks - for SureFire to formulate what they want, for their software vendor to understand the limitations of the system and help SureFire get what they want, and finally for SureFire to make a decision.
> 
> 
> I was not a bit surprised that they cancelled all orders, and offered customers to place new ones for BlackFriday prices. Double-dipping with the coupon is disallowed, as most who shop online should be knowing it by now. I think it is best to keep out discussions around integrity out of this debate.


You make some good points and I'm willing to admit that the language of my earlier post may have been a bit of an overreaction.

However, after doing some reading it seems as though SF has pulled this same game on previous black fridays, which leads me to doubt that it is just an honest mistake.
Also I would have been fine if they had owned up right away and said something like "we're having problems with our discount system and we'll let you know when we've got it sorted." But they didn't. They said it was backordered even though they had plenty of them. They just didn't want to sell at the promised price.

Anyway, this topic has been hashed out plenty in other places so I won't bring it up anymore here.

Carry on.


----------



## Woods Walker

I didn’t abuse anything. I used a CC code learned about here and advertised at SF of which they accepted. There is no excuse for putting me on backorder for weeks and weeks then cancelling my order. It’s not like I jumped on a 28 cent computer glitch aka predatory buyer. It was a discount. They know enough to contact me to back out of the deal then ask for more money as they have all the info from my order of a single light weeks and weeks ago. I didn’t order 50 to sell on EBay. I ordered 1. I placed another order at their increased price but I don’t see two sides to this issue given their actions after the fact. I am done with this and will post again if I get the light.


----------



## the0dore3524

Woods Walker said:


> I didn’t abuse anything. I used a CC code learned about here and advertised at SF of which they accepted. There is no excuse for putting me on backorder for weeks and weeks then cancelling my order. It’s not like I jumped on a 28 cent computer glitch aka predatory buyer. It was a discount. They know enough to contact me to back out of the deal then ask for more money as they have all the info from my order of a single light weeks and weeks ago. I didn’t order 50 to sell on EBay. I ordered 1. I placed another order at their increased price but I don’t see two sides to this issue given their actions after the fact. I am done with this and will post again if I get the light.



+1 to this.


----------



## etc

I got the same email. I didn't really expect it to go through.


----------



## wacbzz

So let me make sure that I’m understanding this...SF, in an effort to be very generous and give a great deal to some potential customers, lowers the price of their 6PX Pro from $95 to $38 for their Cyber Monday Sale. Some potential customers, seeing a chance to game the system, use a coupon code to try get an additional 30% off of the $38 (in this case, just a bit more than $11) to lower the price down to ~$27 and because the SF internet department hadn’t figured out prior how to disable additional discounts for said light, the orders went through. 

Now, delivery aside, SF figured out how to get the already deeply discounted $95 light out to the people who ordered it and because they cannot get the _additional _$11 off of the $38 price, _those same __folks are calling out the integrity of SF?_

Gamers...I even read some post on FB with a link to Amazon for a made in China Streamlight that is somehow supposed to be a light comparable to the SF. 

What was that phrase that Forrest Gump said to Mrs. Blue?


----------



## the0dore3524

wacbzz said:


> So let me make sure that I’m understanding this...SF, in an effort to be very generous and give a great deal to some potential customers, lowers the price of their 6PX Pro from $95 to $38 for their Cyber Monday Sale. Some potential customers, seeing a chance to game the system, use a coupon code to try get an additional 30% off of the $38 (in this case, just a bit more than $11) to lower the price down to ~$27 and because the SF internet department hadn’t figured out prior how to disable additional discounts for said light, the orders went through.
> 
> Now, delivery aside, SF figured out how to get the already deeply discounted $95 light out to the people who ordered it and because they cannot get the _additional _$11 off of the $38 price, _those same __folks are calling out the integrity of SF?_
> 
> Gamers...I even read some post on FB with a link to Amazon for a made in China Streamlight that is somehow supposed to be a light comparable to the SF.
> 
> What was that phrase that Forrest Gump said to Mrs. Blue?



I wouldn’t say “game” per se. The coupon code was public knowledge and distributed by Surefire itself. 

What’s truly the issue is that this is not the first, nor the second, but at least the third year in a row that this has happened. Each time they’ve inexplicably have some “software error” thats leads to this happening on BF. In the aftermath, they either fail to deliver or demand more money. 

Even more so disconcerting is the blatant lie that the items were backordered. It wouldn’t have been an issue if they’d rectified their mistake in the next couple days. But no, they waited almost a month. In the span of this month, numerous customers who’d used the code called SF to check upon the status of their order. They were all told that everything looked like it was on track. 

That’s the main issue at root here. If you need more context, check out the ARF thread on the BF discount. 19 pages of dissatisfaction and general abhorrence. I don’t mean to rant, and I’m completely cognizant that there’s always two sides of the story. Just trying to elucidate from the customers’ perspective.


----------



## wacbzz

the0dore3524 said:


> I wouldn’t say “game” per se. The coupon code was public knowledge and distributed by Surefire itself.



I’m not too internet savvy, but I have ordered quite a few things from a few different vendors over/on the web. What I have found to be almost universal with such orders is that there is no such thing as “coupon stacking” or “additional discounts codes” that can be used - especially when a $95 item has been discounted deeply to $38. 

My guess is that most of the very same folks that tried to use such an additional discount code on the already steeply discounted price of the 6PX were (somewhat) shocked that said code went through. Many of those same folks are now acting all indignant that SF essentially is saying that no additional codes or discounts could have been used with their already very generous offer. I don’t have the original page saved from that sale, but I’d bet there was something in writing -no matter how small or its location - that stated as much.

As such, for me, those folks are not gamers “per se,” they are simply gamers.



the0dore3524 said:


> What’s truly the issue is that this is not the first, nor the second, but at least the third year in a row that this has happened. Each time they’ve inexplicably have some “software error” thats leads this happening on BF. In the aftermath, they either fail to deliver or demand more money. That’s the main issue at root here. If you need more context, check out the ARF thread on the BF discount. 19 pages of dissatisfaction and general abhorrence.



General abhorrence from gamers means zilch to me, and, coincidentialy, to SF as well. SF is being more than generous by offering such folks the ability to purchase the light at the same deeply discounted price as it was for their Cyber Monday Sale. Good on them. For folks to question the integrity of SF because they are telling people what they probably already knew to be true is the very definition of grandstanding...


----------



## choombak

the0dore3524 said:


> I wouldn’t say “game” per se. The coupon code was public knowledge and distributed by Surefire itself.
> 
> What’s truly the issue is that this is not the first, nor the second, but at least the third year in a row that this has happened. Each time they’ve inexplicably have some “software error” thats leads to this happening on BF. In the aftermath, they either fail to deliver or demand more money.
> 
> Even more so disconcerting is the blatant lie that the items were backordered. *It wouldn’t have been an issue if they’d rectified their mistake in the next couple days. But no, they waited almost a month.* In the span of this month, numerous customers who’d used the code called SF to check upon the status of their order. They were all told that everything looked like it was on track.
> 
> That’s the main issue at root here. *If you need more context, check out the ARF thread on the BF discount. 19 pages of dissatisfaction and general abhorrence.* I don’t mean to rant, and I’m completely cognizant that there’s always two sides of the story. Just trying to elucidate from the customers’ perspective.



It is quite possible that SureFire caught the error a few days later (3 days), and put all orders on backorder, however took several weeks to obtain full picture on the orders - I can think of at least three buckets, those who ordered at the BF price, those who ordered at the BF - coupon price, and those who ordered at the BF - coupon + free SideKicks price. Software, especially complex ordering supply-chain, may develop several glitches, no matter how carefully implemented -- holds true for all forms of software, with a few notable mission-critical exceptions. Trying to sort out which orders are to be honored can easily take a month - three and half weeks to modify the software and a couple of days to actually sort out the orders. Most folks miss out on this part -- supply-chain software isn't magic. To give you an idea, my two orders placed a day apart (11/27 and 11/28) have roughly five thousand orders in between them. SureFire could well have decided to be tight-lipped during this time, who knows, and may have given everyone a perception that things were hunky-dory.

_I believe the biggest issue at play is "instant gratification" and "entitlement mentality" that most folk are high on these days. _As for the thread on ARF, I perceive most comments to be childish tantrums than coherent arguments, amusing at best, downright idiotic at worst.

As for me, both my orders were cancelled since they used the code. I am fine with it, it is just a flashlight, and am still happy at the new discounted price these are being sold for, so my new orders are in.


----------



## etc

I ordered, 2, did not really expect any to come in. 38 each is not that great a price, you can pick up used-like-new or even new ones on your favorite auction every day. 

G2x Pro has identical specs and sells for even less. 

Personally, I love nitrolon bodies despite my initial skepticism. They are feather-weight.

Oh, check out their comments on their facebuk page. They are.. lovely.


----------



## wacbzz

etc said:


> ...38 each is not that great a price, you can pick up used-like-new or even new ones on your favorite auction every day.



Every day? Really?

Let's not grossly over-exaggerate with our statements...

Today, on said auction site, there are 45 listings for "Surefire 6px pro." The cheapest new in box light is $47.95 as a Buy-It-Now price. They only go up from there. The only used listing is for $74.99.

Please. $38 is a great price. If it weren't, you wouldn't have tried to order two and and then try stack on a discount code. _As the discount code was available prior to the Cyber Monday Sale, people weren't bumrushing the SF website to order the light at $95 with the code_.

While I agree that SF could have handled this situation better, folks need to step back and reassess why they are really upset...


----------



## vadimax

Well, ladies and gentlemen, I wouldn’t blame too much. Yes, they’ve ..cked up with discount accumulation (which is NEVER effective on almost any e-shop). I was so much sure it is a bug that I even didn’t try to order that $27 deal. Don’t be so cruel to them. Just imagine: perhaps thousands of orders with perhaps zero interest. Are you sure that a particular software bug should be punished that hard?


----------



## the0dore3524

wacbzz said:


> Every day? Really?
> 
> Let's not grossly over-exaggerate with our statements...
> 
> Today, on said auction site, there are 45 listings for "Surefire 6px pro." The cheapest new in box light is $47.95 as a Buy-It-Now price. They only go up from there. The only used listing is for $74.99.
> 
> Please. $38 is a great price. If it weren't, you wouldn't have tried to order two and and then try stack on a discount code. _As the discount code was available prior to the Cyber Monday Sale, people weren't bumrushing the SF website to order the light at $95 with the code_.
> 
> While I agree that SF could have handled this situation better, folks need to step back and reassess why they are really upset...



He’s not over exaggerating. He simply said that you can pick them up on the auction site “everyday”. And you can buy one any day. You’re extrapolating and assuming that he means at the $38 price. 

You’re right that $38 is a good price. But let’s also not forget that the MSRP is $95 and they were already selling on the auction site, as you said, for $47.95. So relatively speaking, it’s not actually that good. I’ve seen many a 6PX Pro go for even less at auction.

Edit: Read your guys’ responses to my previous post. You’re correct that the AR15 forum is pretty overzealous. Check out Surefire’s FB page and the comments there; there are over 200 and they articulate what I’m trying to say much more eloquently.


----------



## wacbzz

Regardless of the prices on the auction site, SF sent out an email saying that the Cyber Monday specials were sold out. In and of itself, this is an indicator that the $38 price tag for a new in box 6PX Pro was a great price. The fact that some folks thought they could get over on an already great price and save $11 more - even though there was probably a "no discount code stacking" statement somewhere on that sales page - is just indicative of someone trying to take advantage of the situation. 

Like any other time or place this happens - airline tickets especially come to mind here - the purchase price was refunded and folks pretend to get all indignant that they can't game the system for a great, great price instead of the great price they are getting. 

SMH...Folks talk about leaving the quality and reliability of SF over $11?

Bye Felicia.


----------



## etc

wacbzz said:


> Every day? Really?
> 
> Let's not grossly over-exaggerate with our statements...
> 
> Today, on said auction site, there are 45 listings for "Surefire 6px pro." The cheapest new in box light is $47.95 as a Buy-It-Now price. They only go up from there. The only used listing is for $74.99.
> 
> Please. $38 is a great price. If it weren't, you wouldn't have tried to order two and and then try stack on a discount code. _As the discount code was available prior to the Cyber Monday Sale, people weren't bumrushing the SF website to order the light at $95 with the code_.
> 
> While I agree that SF could have handled this situation better, folks need to step back and reassess why they are really upset...



Nope, not today. Look at completed auctions. There are tons of lights sold below that price. It's nothing special. You can frequently pick up 6Px pro and G2x Pro between 30 and 40. Sometimes NIB, sometimes mint LNIB. 

Just wait a few weeks and you will find one at that price -or below. Given that $38 Surefire isn't available either - they sent me that letter but I have no idea how to actually reorder. I have not gotten any "instructions", nor am going to call them. 
Less headache dealing with Ebay. It has been weeks since the surefire sale. What's the next step?


Has anybody gotten the $38 surefire?


----------



## the0dore3524

Email was riddled with contextual errors and looked like it was written by a first-grader. Here’s an excerpt: “We will follow up soon with instructions on how to place a new order. Place a new order”. Was the “place a new order” supposed to be the follow-up? I haven’t gotten any emails from Surefire since then, either. I doubt I’ll place another order at this point, but I’ll just leave aforementioned for posterity.

Honestly, I’m not too chagrinned by the whole fiasco at this point. As has been stated before this is the third year in a row this has happened with Surefire on BF. I mean I can understand it happening once, but three times? That’s predominantly the real issue here. There’s literally no reason that should be possible; plenty of sites run BF deals just fine.


----------



## pc_light

FWIW, ordered it here for $38++.

Hope this helps get the thread back on focus about the lights themselves.

It's the holidays, cheer up ya'll.


----------



## the0dore3524

pc_light said:


> FWIW, ordered it here for $38++.
> 
> Hope this helps get the thread back on focus about the lights themselves.
> 
> It's the holidays, cheer up ya'll.



Yeah, we should stay on track probably lol. Should we make a new thread for the 600 lumen models? I think it makes more sense to just continue here, right? After all they have the same name still.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

the0dore3524 said:


> Email was riddled with contextual errors and looked like it was written by a first-grader. Here’s an excerpt: “We will follow up soon with instructions on how to place a new order. Place a new order”. Was the “place a new order” supposed to be the follow-up? I haven’t gotten any emails from Surefire since then, either. I doubt I’ll place another order at this point, but I’ll just leave aforementioned for posterity.
> 
> Honestly, I’m not too chagrinned by the whole fiasco at this point. As has been stated before this is the third year in a row this has happened with Surefire on BF. I mean I can understand it happening once, but three times? That’s predominantly the real issue here. There’s literally no reason that should be possible; plenty of sites run BF deals just fine.



Yep, with the poorly worded text I thought that the SF email was a phishing attempt like this one I just received:



> Support team detect unauthorised person has accessed your account and now your account access has been locked for security measures, you must update your account information and reset your account password info.
> 
> 
> *VERIFY MY ACCOUNT*
> 
> If you do not update your account within 24 hours (from opening this email) it will be Temporary Locked.Thank you for your comprehension.
> Apple Support Team.​



Some sites absolutely do sometimes stack coupons and discounts in my experience, e.g. Sierra Trading Post and Zenni Optical.

I ordered a couple of lights as stocking stuffers before going overseas for Christmas, it sure would have been nice to know sooner that I wouldn't get them in time. Or that they were actually in stock and could be purchased for a few dollars more (sounds like that 1965 spaghetti Western movie title  ). I haven't received any guidance on how to re-order the lights at the Black Friday prices.

I agree, not a huge deal and oy, these things happen (every year with SF BF it seems :shakehead).


----------



## Woods Walker

Said I was done till the light comes but this is an update... I got this unless mistaken 3 am today. I placed my reorder on the 15th just a day or so after discovering the first backorder was not honestly a backorder.

1. It doesn't take weeks and weeks and weeks to cancel an order. In this age of computers they can run a report in 5 minutes and even a child could make a decision within a day or so. There is no reasonable excuse.

2. It's not the greatest deal in the world. The total cost to me is 47 dollars. I can get the exact flashlight on the bay for 47 dollars shipped. I would have gotten it in a few days. I am just being stubborn at this point. LOL!

3. It shouldn't take them 5 days to back order me again. I mean it is December 20th. Have they any concept of why many people buy stuff this time of the year? 

4. Lots of people buy black Friday deals for gifts. There is no reason why an order for a production light should not be in the consumers hands within a month. It's down right bad biz. Period and I don't care what silly rational can be concocted to justify it. 

5. This is the 3rd year in a row.

6. They promised to contact their customers with reorder info. I am not stupid, well not overly anyways. I read what they emailed me. They know enough to contact me multiple times to delay and cancel my order yet they can't show me any consideration by keeping that promise? As a CPF member I found out what to do but what about everyone else? There is no excuse for this. Period. 

Conclusion. 

The consumer is not to blame. This is on Surefire. Looking at the time line of events the very best case conclusion I can come up with is wild incompetency. The worst case speculation is...use your own imagination. :laughing:


The items listed below are currently unavailable and have been backordered in accordance with the Backorder Preferences you selected.
These items will be shipped as soon as they are available.
For any given order you will only be charged for a single shipment regardless of whether your entire order is backordered or includes backordered items.
Please save this email for reference.
Best regards,
_The SureFire Team_*THESE ITEMS WERE BACKORDERED:*

QuantityItem1(6PX-D-BK) *6PX™​ Pro*


----------



## vadimax

4 years of what?..


----------



## etc

Apparently they did something similar before.


----------



## wacbzz

The very best part about this thread are the folks talking about the $38 6PX Pro _not_ being a good deal and how they could/can get the light from the bay for the same price (or even cheaper) ... but those same folks didn’t order the light from the bay, rather, they jumped on the price directly from SF - and then tried to use a coupon on top of that to try get an even better price than what was advertised...

...even though _that _price can “sometimes, some days” be had on the auction sight as well. 

The “logic” that folks use to justify their ways is sometimes laughable and sometimes just shake-my-head crazy.


----------



## bykfixer

I read about the BF017 thing and call it BigFoul-up 017. 

As a proprieter of an e-store I understand how a coupon and a discount can slip through unintended-like. But stopping it from happening isn't hard. I suppose it was something SureFire wasn't expecting so they hadn't turned off certain things.

Malice? Eh, I doubt it. I think it was somebody asleep at the wheel (what sounds like again). Another thing they could do is this: 
$38*
* = while supplies last. 
Or
$38*^
* = while supplies last 
^ = no other discounts applicable. 

Now back to topic: 
Anybody have a comparision of the 200 lumen (B model) versus the 320 lumen (D model) G2x Pro in terms of spot/spill etc?

I was thinking of adding a B model to the collection.


----------



## Woods Walker

I was wondering how the new 600 lumen model might be once it comes out. If it's just a fast 600 followed by a drop resulting in 1.5 hours I would rather get (assuming it ever shows up) the 320 which I bet could hold regulation for at least an hour then give maybe 1.5 in DD but have no clue. Isn't the 200 even older. I haven't actually bought a SF brand new for maybe a decade. No... I ordered a new G2 (looked legit not the copies on the bay) the other day and some 6Ps during the discontinued flood but everyone knows what I mean.


----------



## etc

We all got the point. I think their IT department screwed up. Maybe it's not a reflection of who they are. Perhaps they did not mean to stack coupons but that's what happened.

My real complaint is why they don't make a G3x Pro. I would love to have a 3-cell body. 

I love nitrolon. It's so much cooler than metal. Lighter, and cheaper, with cost savings ultimately passed on to the buyer.

Oh, and significantly, nitrolon does not turn into a metal icicle like metal does. 

I am not even going to inquire about the 18mm cells.

My dream light is a 4x123 G2x Pro that takes 18mm cells. And made of nitrlon.

Oh wait, I already have such a light. Minus the nitrolon.


----------



## Lurveleven

etc, I´m also a Nitrolon fan. Hoping they will come out with Nitrolon lights with low enough output so you don´t need a metal head. Luckily I have a G3 with natural white Malkoff dropin, soo until SF can come up with something better I´m sticking with it. Of the current line of 6P/G2 lights, I find the G2X with MaxVision the most interesting, I think it is the shortest and skinniest 2 cell light in their current lineup.


----------



## Wicho

FYI, Sportsmans Warehouse has the black G2X Pro for $34.99. If you sign up for their emails you get an extra 10% off code right away. Free shipping on $99 or more or free ship to store. Probably the best deal I've seen outside everyone's favorite auction site.


----------



## Woods Walker

So with about 3 days left till Christmas SF remembered they promised to do something and sent me this email...... Just an update on my order... LOL!

"During our Black Friday and Cyber Monday promotions, we experienced significant issues with our order software that resulted in a delay or cancellation of orders. Our previous communication promised we would send instructions as to how you can purchase the 6PX™ Pro for $38, Sidekick for $39.95 or the FirePak with case for $99. These products are now available on our website at these prices. No other discounts will apply. We value our customers and apologize for any inconvenience we have caused."

But what they don't know or rather can't as this was a group email is I already reordered and was put on back order. But don't fear flashlight lovers. It's going to be a SF Christmas after all. 4 days ago I ordered a new SF and today in the mail this was waiting!!!!
​


----------



## etc

Wicho said:


> FYI, Sportsmans Warehouse has the black G2X Pro for $34.99. If you sign up for their emails you get an extra 10% off code right away. Free shipping on $99 or more or free ship to store. Probably the best deal I've seen outside everyone's favorite auction site.



Cool..neat.


----------



## Woods Walker

I have always liked the SF nitrolon polymor flashlights. The G2Z has been one of my stand by lights for a long time. Replaced the P60 with a P60L then M60LL and finally a M61NL. Don't own any newer ones.

Ok I got the Black Friday debacle light. Have not gotten a chance to open the package yet but even though the package it looked good. My official ruling (not that SF or anyone really cares... LOL) is......... wait for it......... _*incompetency.*_ I decided given all the guff they got it probably wasn't an intentional bait and switch. The fact it's the 3rd year in a row kinda supports the incompetency argument. :laughing:






But the light is really the important focus. I looked at it for a second. What LED are they using. It looked about the same size as an XP-G2 but seemed somehow different. Is this waterproof as wanting to go camping in the sub zero and considering field testing the light which includes a dunk in the icy water and flash freeze in the sub zero night.


----------



## the0dore3524

Woods Walker said:


> I have always liked the SF nitrolon polymor flashlights. The G2Z has been one of my stand by lights for a long time. Replaced the P60 with a P60L then M60LL and finally a M61NL. Don't own any newer ones.
> 
> Ok I got the Black Friday debacle light. Have not gotten a chance to open the package yet but even though the package it looked good. My official ruling (not that SF or anyone really cares... LOL) is......... wait for it......... _*incompetency.*_ I decided given all the guff they got it probably wasn't an intentional bait and switch. The fact it's the 3rd year in a row kinda supports the incompetency argument. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the light is really the important focus. I looked at it for a second. What LED are they using. It looked about the same size as an XP-G2 but seemed somehow different. Is this waterproof as wanting to go camping in the sub zero and considering field testing the light which includes a dunk in the icy water and flash freeze in the sub zero night.



They’re not officially waterproof per SureFire, but should stand up to moderate submersion. I recall someone on YouTube leaving his G2X in a meter of water overnight and the light was none the worse for wear.


----------



## Toohotruk

I accidentally put my G2X (1st gen) through a full cycle in the washing machine a couple of years ago and not a drop made it into the inside of the light...the outside was a lot cleaner though, LOL!


----------



## Woods Walker

It's a really nice light. 






The clicky fits the 6P. Same good build as the 6P however the new is more slippery. The tail cap doesn't dig into a lithium ion. The few marks are from another light. On a side note the low appears brighter than 15 lumens which is ok by me.


----------



## bykfixer

The 6PX was modeled to slide in and out of holsters more easily. A policemans pet peev is so often their belt carried light snags the leather holster, or prematurely wears out the nylon. 

The low is said to be 19-24 lumens (although SureFire says 15) 
I went with G2x Pro at first because it was able to slip n slide from a holster easily, but had more grip thanks to sculpted areas on the body creating cavities to grab while wearing gloves. But it still got a wrist lanyard.

Gotta agree with the "I" word used.


----------



## Woods Walker

I am in my Tipi. The river is frozen along the banks. Water is moving fast under the ice. Temps are sub zero F. Despite the cranking cold there is only an ice of snow on the ground. It was a challenge getting water. Dunk test too dangerous. But going for a night walk so will take it for that. Going to make a little survival kit just Incase. Will stoke the woodstove as well.


----------



## bykfixer

Woods Walker said:


> I am in my Tipi. The river is frozen along the banks. Water is moving fast under the ice. Temps are sub zero F. Despite the cranking cold there is only an ice of snow on the ground. It was a challenge getting water. Dunk test too dangerous. But going for a night walk so will take it for that. Going to make a little survival kit just Incase. Will stoke the woodstove as well.



I read this from a comfy sofa in a 70° den while the wind is howling outside... and frankly don't want to trade places with ya right now. (Not because of the brrrrrrr factor, but because the lovely Mrs. Fixer is sitting next to me on the sofa looking more striking than the day we met).

Happy New Year btw.


----------



## Woods Walker

I found a nice standing deadwood large maple sapling. Dense as a rock. It’s burning really nice in the titanium stove. The light was a joy. Nice beam and modes. The switch is hard to press with a glove one handed but thats ok. SF sucks at BlackFriday but still makes a good light. Might get one of the new plastic ones.


----------



## CLBME

bykfixer.......I had to reply. Best post I've read in a while. Feel the same about my better half after 25yrs with rings on our fingers plus a couple more without.  Carry on with flashlights........



bykfixer said:


> ..... , but because the lovely Mrs. Fixer is sitting next to me on the sofa looking more striking than the day we met).
> 
> Happy New Year btw.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ As a construction inspector I really dig your Avatar CL.

Hey WW, I wonder if the cold climate making the rubber button cover stiffer on your light that night added to the difficulty pushing the button.

I have some "super gloves" that require an exposed button cover and soft press. The kind Mt. Everest climbers slip over their hands before bunking down in a tent hung some 22,000 feet above sea level.... I don't think the button on my G2x Pro would stick out far enough or be soft enough in those gloves. I think a twisty like on an A2 would be better. Button sticks way out on that one.


----------



## thaugen

Has anyone tried the new Surefire G2X Pro 600/15 lumen model? I just ordered one but haven’t seen any reviews.


----------



## the0dore3524

thaugen said:


> Has anyone tried the new Surefire G2X Pro 600/15 lumen model? I just ordered one but haven’t seen any reviews.



I don’t know if they’re out yet. Let us know if you get a back order notice.


----------



## Woods Walker

I have not seen any reviews. Kinda want one in yellow.


----------



## thaugen

I just received my yellow Surefire GX2 (not purchased directly from Surefire) that was advertised as a 600/15 lumen version, it is actually a 320/15 lumen version. It is going back...


----------



## carrot

I have a 320/15 G2X Pro that I recently just picked up because I was looking for a Nitrolon light for the winter. I also have a very early “D” 6PX Pro that I received as a warranty replacement for a malfunctioning 6PX before the head spring was added.

I noticed that my new G2X Pro has PWM on low and a slightly more textured reflector. Anybody know anything about this quietly made revision? Has anybody else noticed PWM on this model?

Edit: The G2X Pro does not have PWM, but there are nearly indistinguishable counterfeits! See post #1523 and #1525 below for details.


----------



## michaelmcgo

carrot said:


> I have a 320/15 G2X Pro that I recently just picked up because I was looking for a Nitrolon light for the winter. I also have a very early “D” 6PX Pro that I received as a warranty replacement for a malfunctioning 6PX before the head spring was added.
> 
> I noticed that my new G2X Pro has PWM on low and a slightly more textured reflector. Anybody know anything about this quietly made revision? Has anybody else noticed PWM on this model?



Are you certain it has PWM on the low mode? That's a bummer if it does...


----------



## carrot

michaelmcgo said:


> Are you certain it has PWM on the low mode? That's a bummer if it does...



Yes it definitely does. The plastic finish on the grip also appears slicker than the older style of Nitrolon that I've seen on earlier models and the incan G2/G3.

Edit: The G2X Pro does not have PWM, but there are nearly indistinguishable counterfeits! See post #1523 and #1525 below for details.


----------



## Woods Walker

I don't remember detecting any PWM on the 6PX Pro. I have video of what is under the ice illuminated with a 6PX Pro.oo: As in totally under the ice. It did answer my water resistance question though didn't doubt those who said it was dunkable.












I will check the black Friday debacle light for PWM again as maybe missed it. I would think the G model would have the same driver etc etc so surprised to hear this?


----------



## michaelmcgo

I tested my 6PX-D Pro (latest 320 lumen version) tonight and can detect no noticable PWM on low. I am very sensitive to PWM and see none. Also the 15 lumens (really more like 25) for 45 hours on 2xCR123 sounds like current controlled efficiency to me!


----------



## carrot

I unscrewed the lens and pulled out the reflector on my PWM G2X Pro. Is it supposed to look like this inside?


----------



## michaelmcgo

Yeah, what doesn't look right to you?
These are different than Surefire's last generation of lights (6P) and don't take P60 modules.


----------



## carrot

michaelmcgo said:


> Yeah, what doesn't look right to you?
> These are different than Surefire's last generation of lights (6P) and don't take P60 modules.



From page 32 of this thread, which I realize may be at this point talking about a completely different revision of 6PX/G2X


RIX TUX said:


> The inside of my tan g2x and after I put a ss strike bezel on it.........


----------



## bigfoot

Hmm, interesting looking at the comparison between old & new. :thinking: I'm no engineer, but it seems like something doesn't quite add up.

Out of curiosity, did the newer light come direct from SF, a dealer, or off the 'Bay? I know this is a total long shot, but kinda wondering if perhaps there are fake G2X's out there now.


----------



## carrot

bigfoot said:


> Hmm, interesting looking at the comparison between old & new. :thinking: I'm no engineer, but it seems like something doesn't quite add up.
> 
> Out of curiosity, did the newer light come direct from SF, a dealer, or off the 'Bay? I know this is a total long shot, but kinda wondering if perhaps there are fake G2X's out there now.



Because I've owned a lot of SureFires over the years, I had an instinctive feeling that something was off with this light.

Lo and behold, I ordered a replacement G2X and it's clear that I had a counterfeit. I think fake, clone lights are despicable, but I really hate counterfeits being sold as the genuine article.

Take a look below. The fake should be obvious when compared to the real thing.




































Unless somebody has a better idea, the counterfeit is going back to the big river for a full refund.


----------



## archimedes

SureFire might want to know the details on that, and especially whether it came from the retailer direct or from a third-party seller ....

I also sorta wonder what might be under that wrapper


----------



## the0dore3524

Wow haven’t seen one of those! What type of packaging did it come in?


----------



## carrot

the0dore3524 said:


> Wow haven’t seen one of those! What type of packaging did it come in?



Except for very, very subtle differences, the packaging looks identical to the standard SureFire retail peg packaging, with paperwork and everything. I can post photos later.


----------



## Slumber

Carrot, where was the counterfeit purchased?


----------



## carrot

Slumber Pass said:


> Carrot, where was the counterfeit purchased?



A third party seller on Amazon. I assumed that there were no counterfeits in existence and thus safe to order from *anywhere*. Now I learned my lesson, I'll be ordering in the future from the likes of BrightGuy or B&H instead.


----------



## Slumber

Thanks for the heads up. This is the first I’ve seen of a fake G2X.


----------



## bykfixer

Fakes started showing up last summer at both eBay and Amazon. It was all over the SureFireholics Facebook page. A few got duped by $200+ lights NIP for $35.

The eBay were easy to spot. The listing said "ships from China" and typically there was no photo in the listing. 

I stopped buying lights from Amazon in early 016 after a series of events. Fake LED Lensers, fake Streamlights and when a shipment of Coast lights was confiscated by the US Post Office Inspector General and I had to answer questions via emails, form letters _and_ phone calls I decided "screw Amazon" after they did their "we're so sorry" routine...


----------



## Slumber

Thanks for the heads up. This is the first I’ve seen of a fake G2X.


----------



## Slumber

I know a fake Streamlight Microstream was purchased recently by someone from Amazon. I assumed counterfeits were only worth making for higher priced lights. Seems like there is market for fake affordable lights as well.


----------



## bykfixer

Slumber Pass said:


> Thanks for the heads up. This is the first I’ve seen of a fake G2X.



Same here.

But they've been faking SureFire tailcaps for years now. And with a G2x going for like $55 until last year, that wasn't chump change when those guys can get $35-40 for something that costed $1.99 (or less) to produce knowing Americans go for the "something for nothing" scheme pretty dawg gone often.

There's a thread about a new sipik clone... and that's what, like $10?


----------



## Up All Night

carrot said:


> A third party seller on Amazon. I assumed that there were no counterfeits in existence and thus safe to order from *anywhere*. Now I learned my lesson, I'll be ordering in the future from the likes of BrightGuy or B&H instead.



Wow! I have to ask, was it third party through and through or fulfilled by the "big river"?

I have a G2X "B" from the initial launch, 2 "B"s from after the mode bump correction and a "D" from its debut and I could see through the throat of the reflector that the emitters were all mounted on shelves the same as your pic from page 32. Tried to relay that info in the wee hours but the site was in purgatory mode. As soon as I saw the open head I knew something was up.


----------



## bigfoot

Up All Night said:


> Wow! I have to ask, was it third party through and through or fulfilled by the "big river"?



Kinda curious to know this, too.

My understanding is that anything specifically "fulfilled by" or "shipped by" that famous South American waterway means it comes out of the same bin at the warehouse.


----------



## Mister S

In the 2nd and 3rd photos which is the fake and which one is the real deal?
After viewing this thread I am checking out my wife's G2x.


----------



## carrot

Mister S said:


> In the 2nd and 3rd photos which is the fake and which one is the real deal?
> After viewing this thread I am checking out my wife's G2x.



The real one in that series of photos is on the right, then left. SureFire switches don’t use screw down retaining rings.


----------



## bykfixer

carrot said:


> The real one in that series of photos is on the right, then left. SureFire switches don’t use screw down retaining rings.



So is the shinier body the fake? 

I remember a few years back acquiring a fake P7 by LED Lenser. It arrived in a better packaging than the real one and the faker had done a great job at disguising it on the outside but... there were little give-aways if you knew what to look for. 

I did a thread on spotting fakes for folks to A) be aware of them and watch out. B) understand what to look for. C) report theirs and show the details. But it quickly faded away to page 2 oblivion. I figured it was because at that time the only fakes being discussed were LED Lenser and Coast products. 

Now you have to be careful how to document the fakes. Back when P7's were the were the favorite to fake somebody did a side by side of genuine vs fake. I ordered another one from Amazon and it too was a fake... an improved one where they had corrected all of the outside and most of the inside. Most but not all. I finally found a genuine one in Australlia. Even my local Batteries Plus Bulbs was unknowingly selling fakes. 

The SureFire faker is just getting started. Hopefully word will get out fast that those "ultra-cheap" SureFires are fake and the sellers won't be able to move them. Trouble was with the LED Lensers was in time the fakers started boosting the price to near retail so that made it even harder to spot. 

Bottom line is this; be careful picking the seller. SureFire is very much oriented to police and military sellers. Some go through eBay and Amazon and are fine. But avoid sellers whose name is suspicious.

Not long ago I went online to see if the latest season of a tv show was available on disc yet. The answer was no... yet box sets including that season and that season were available at both eBay and Amazon. The eBay seller listing had "ships from China" so I knew right away to avoid that one. I got an LED Lenser faker banned from Amazon. A week later they were up and running again under a different name.


----------



## carrot

The worst part is this clone was not “ultra cheap”, but simply sold $5 cheaper than the real deal. You would never have known it wasn’t the real thing unless you had plenty of experience with SureFire and even then you may not know it for certain.


----------



## Modernflame

bykfixer said:


> I got an LED Lenser faker banned from Amazon. A week later they were up and running again under a different name.





carrot said:


> The worst part is this clone was not “ultra cheap”, but simply sold $5 cheaper than the real deal. You would never have known it wasn’t the real thing unless you had plenty of experience with SureFire and even then you may not know it for certain.



I am appalled not only by the deceit, but by the apparent ease with which these miscreants transact their nefarious business. I'm not familiar enough with Surefire's product line to spot a fake, so I may well have been duped. Very interested to know what happens when you return the fake for a refund.


----------



## bykfixer

That's a dawg-gone shame. Contacting Amazon may get them squashed for a while. Trouble is sometimes an otherwise well meaning seller gets duped too.

I start out by contacting the seller, letting them know what they sold me was a knock off. If they respond "well that's not possible, we only sell genuine items" I respond how I knew it was a fake. Sometimes they'll offer a refund. Other times they argue. If they argue I contact Amazon. If they offer a refund I respond "pull the listing and we're even Steven, otherwise I'll be contacting the manufacturer." I give them the benefit of the doubt at first.


----------



## Woods Walker

bykfixer said:


> Fakes started showing up last summer at both eBay and Amazon. It was all over the SureFireholics Facebook page. A few got duped by $200+ lights NIP for $35.
> 
> The eBay were easy to spot. The listing said "ships from China" and typically there was no photo in the listing.
> 
> I stopped buying lights from Amazon in early 016 after a series of events. Fake LED Lensers, fake Streamlights and when a shipment of Coast lights was confiscated by the US Post Office Inspector General and I had to answer questions via emails, form letters _and_ phone calls I decided "screw Amazon" after they did their "we're so sorry" routine...



Lots of fake G2s etc etc on eBay as well but this is the first fake G2X I have seen.


----------



## dan05gt

It is disappointing that this is something people have to worry about. This has made me very careful with whom i will order from. I order all my Surefires direct from Surefire to avoid any possibility of fakes. I am very hesitant to order anything from 3rd parties. Plus ground shipping from Surefire only takes a day or two to get to my house.

I did purchase the new G2X Pro and G2X tactical and really like the extra output compared to the 320 lumen version. It is interesting but the LED appears to be similar in size to the one on the G2X LE. I also ordered the 6PX Tactical and G2X MV, both of which are on back order, but I was told they should be available on Jan 26.


----------



## Woods Walker

Here are some pics of the 6PX Pro gotten during Black Friday just for point of reference if those are counterfeited as well.















































If anyone wants to know if these are waterproof there is a world under the ice test done which is a first for me.

Test done at 14:45 also video of the beam etc etc shown before that.


----------



## Modernflame

Nice do rag, Woodsy. Fun to watch your review, as usual.


----------



## cp2315

Got to share that G2X pro 320 lumen is selling for $32.99 right now on ebay. Very tempting. even though 600lumen G2x is out, I prefer 320lumen version for the beam, balance of spot and flood, and long run time.


----------



## Woods Walker

I wonder if they changed anything in terms of the LED for the 600 lumen model. The run time on high is listed longer for the 320 but don't have both to compare.


----------



## Tribull

I have a G2X pro on the way from the big river, I hope it’s not a fake.


----------



## bykfixer

Thanks for the pix WW. It's a drag that bootlegs are out there, but not surprising. The only surprise to me was it took them this long to show up. 

There are ways to ensure a seller has the real deal. It's usually in the customer feedback. You won't see "seller pushes fakes" or that sort of verbage. What you will see is comments that indicate the seller is dependable. If the listing uses stock photos (or no photos) and says it ships from China those are clues to watch for. If the seller has no feedback at all that is another _potential_ clue. 
So when you see really really cheap prices look carefully before hitting the pay now button. 

It's actually harder to spot a fake at Amazon because of their lack of details. What I mean is that often times sellers their use generic words taken from the brands web site regarding descriptions, and stock photos are the norm. I've gotten way more fakes from Amazon than eBay. But not in the last couple of years because I've figured out a couple of legit sellers have stores there.


----------



## etc

As stated before, but you cannot repeat this enough, they need to make "G3X". Much like 9P, using 3 cells. It would extend runtime or lumens - prefer longer runtime and the ability to stick 2xAA Lithiums in that configuration, plus easier to hold. Maybe even using 2x17500 cells.
It is a win-win-win situation.


----------



## etc

RobertMM said:


> Not 3x123 but two AA just a while ago, got curious because of your posts.
> 
> I have a G2XLE though,not the 320 lumen.
> 
> Two Eneloop will not light it up.
> Two somewhat used Alkalines, voltage 1.53V each, will reliably light up high mode definitely above 40 lumens, low mode seems unchanged at 15 lumens(compared to 2x CR123 or 1x 16650).
> 
> I have a dozen L91 somewhere but too lazy to find em.
> I don'y have a extender, I just held the cells in the light and used 18awg silvercoat wire to connect the negative end of the rearmost cell to the end of the light body/stainless sleeve.
> 
> The brightness on two alkaline was a bit of a surprise.
> 
> Now I want an extender too! Not for 3 CR123 but for two AA.



What's the model number of the cell extender to make it a 3x123 model?

Or is there an aftermarket extension that works best? FiveMega maybe?


----------



## cp2315

A19 extension?


----------



## etc

has anyone assembled such a lego?

G2x + A19


----------



## Woods Walker

etc said:


> has anyone assembled such a lego?
> 
> G2x + A19



Doesn't work with the G2 or G2Z. Tried a Solar Force one but read it was the same with A19.


----------



## etc

Woods Walker said:


> Doesn't work with the G2 or G2Z. Tried a Solar Force one but read it was the same with A19.



Does not work in what sense?


----------



## Toohotruk

Probably as far as conducting electricity...maybe no metal/metal contact?


----------



## Woods Walker

etc said:


> Does not work in what sense?



I think it has something to do with the plastic body. I couldn't get it to turn on. I don't think anyone else had any luck either. It was an early flashlight PITA for me as originally only had an old school pre lock out G2 and a G2Z. Wanted to try my hand at increasing the options for a M60LL but nope. Finally just gave into the terror and got a MD3/6P/G3 etc etc etc...


----------



## etc

I see. Makes sense.


----------



## Tribull

Took my G2Xpro out for a dog walk on the aqueduct tonight, and it really lit everything up nicely when I was panning for coyotes.


----------



## etc

When did they double the lumens on that G2x Pro? I thought the highest they could go was 320, the latest editions are at 600 I believe.

To make things more confusing, different generations carry the same name.


----------



## Slumber

200 lumens had A or B on bezel. 320 lumens has C or D. What does the 600 lumen models have?


----------



## bykfixer

Woods Walker said:


> I think it has something to do with the plastic body. I couldn't get it to turn on. I don't think anyone else had any luck either. It was an early flashlight PITA for me as originally only had an old school pre lock out G2 and a G2Z. Wanted to try my hand at increasing the options for a M60LL but nope. Finally just gave into the terror and got a MD3/6P/G3 etc etc etc...



Here's the deal...






3 contact point in the tailcap touch the alluminum tube inside the nitrolon body. 





In the A19 the 'lip' does not touch the alluminum tube due to a gap. It won't thread all the way to contact point.

But....





A jump ring inside the A19 acts as a gap filler. Or wrapping the nitrolon threads with foil, tucking some inside the alluminum tube will also work since the A19 itself is a conductor.

I have used the foil trick on fickle Streamlights where the slightest amount of tailcap loosen breaks contact between bare alluminum points.


----------



## etc

Still the real question is, will g2x sustain 9v


----------



## bykfixer

Not likely.

It may withstand a pair of 3.7 volt double A cells though.


----------



## pjddl

I am looking to purchase SureFire G2X. 

Is there anyway to replace the tailcap 
or tailcap switch so that the tailcap is momentary only?

I have tried to search the forum but it appear the searching is not currently working.

Thank you,
Peter


----------



## etc

If G2x cannot withstand either 3x123 or 2x17500, there is no point at all in modifying it.

If it can withstand it, the LED module will likely overheat and end up with way shorter runtime. This is surefire, it's neither potted nor heatsinked. Relatively cheaply made compared to a Malkoff head which has some room for overvolting.


----------



## cp2315

pjddl said:


> I am looking to purchase SureFire G2X.
> 
> Is there anyway to replace the tailcap
> or tailcap switch so that the tailcap is momentary only?
> 
> I have tried to search the forum but it appear the searching is not currently working.
> 
> Thank you,
> Peter



Hi Welcome!
If you search for surefire Z41 tail cap on ebay, that will fit on your G2X and give you true momentary-only. Only if you twist it (tighten it), the light will stay on. Though G2X is not designed to be a twist (plastic body and thread), the twist will not be as smooth as the same tailcap on a 6P. When I try on mine, it is hard to twist. But if you only need the momentary-only, then it is not a concern for you.
The tail cap from surefire G2 will work too. Though I am not so sure if it will be water proof.


----------



## etc

I've used the genuine G2x Pro tailcap as 100% twisty. I do click it very rarely but yes it does twist on and off. In the turned on position obviously. I don't remember if I tried the Z41.


----------



## thaugen

I just got a new 600 lumen Surefire G2X Pro in yellow and am very impressed with this light! I still like my 320 lumen version as well but the added brightness of the 600 lumen version is nice.


----------



## Woods Walker

etc said:


> If G2x cannot withstand either 3x123 or 2x17500, there is no point at all in modifying it.
> 
> If it can withstand it, the LED module will likely overheat and end up with way shorter runtime. This is surefire, it's neither potted nor heatsinked. Relatively cheaply made compared to a Malkoff head which has some room for overvolting.



I wanted to put 3 or 4 times AA in a G2 or G2Z. This was before an interest in lithium ion and my M60LL some years ago. I still like running 4XAA in M61WL for jogging occasionally. It's like a baton LOL! I guess the same applies to the G2X. Not worth the trouble as you said either way.


----------



## Woods Walker

pjddl said:


> I am looking to purchase SureFire G2X.
> 
> Is there anyway to replace the tailcap
> or tailcap switch so that the tailcap is momentary only?
> 
> I have tried to search the forum but it appear the searching is not currently working.
> 
> Thank you,
> Peter



I bought some of those cheap twisty tailcaps over on fleabay for around 5 bucks each. They're the only tail cap I own which worked on everything... G2/SolarForce/G2Z/6P/G3/MDX/prelockout G2. Also the least likely to flicker in some omnivore setups. I don't know if they're as good as the original in terms of the test of time but for the money I am happy. I will test it on my 6PX Pro.


----------



## Dave D

The G2X LE Dual-Output 400 lumens version is currently available from Opticsplanet for $39.99, which seems a good price.


----------



## bykfixer

Being it's optics planet it is _very_ likely to be genuine.

Good lookin' out Dave.


----------



## RIX TUX

Of all the latest g2x models that have a D on the head, how can I tell the difference in lumen power?


----------



## Dicaeopolis

I have had the newer version also, for a few months. Great light for the price. It has a cooler tint than my older G2X pro.


----------



## Buck91

RIX TUX said:


> Of all the latest g2x models that have a D on the head, how can I tell the difference in lumen power?



Any updates?


----------



## Slumber

I remember reading that the Xeno bezel rings weren't direct replacements for the G2X/6PX models. I think a different size lens and/or or o-ring are required to get a water tight fit. Does anyone know what exact lens and O-ring are needed to make this happen? I'd really like to install a glass lens on a few of these.


----------



## vadimax

Slumber Pass said:


> I remember reading that the Xeno bezel rings weren't direct replacements for the G2X/6PX models. I think a different size lens and/or or o-ring are required to get a water tight fit. Does anyone know what exact lens and O-ring are needed to make this happen? I'd really like to install a glass lens on a few of these.



I have both Xeno bezels. While “silver” is absolutely OK in quality, the “golden” one is garbage — poor finish, poorly aligned laser engraving...


----------



## Slumber

vadimax said:


> I have both Xeno bezels. While “silver” is absolutely OK in quality, the “golden” one is garbage — poor finish, poorly aligned laser engraving...



Which lens and o-ring did you use with the Xeno bezel ring?


----------



## RIX TUX

Of all the latest g2x models that have a D on the head, how can I tell the difference in lumen power?

anyone know?


----------



## vadimax

Slumber Pass said:


> Which lens and o-ring did you use with the Xeno bezel ring?



With my 6P hosts it was enough to just replace the original retaining rings.


----------



## Slumber

vadimax said:


> With my 6P hosts it was enough to just replace the original retaining rings.



Got it. 

I really want to know what lens and o-ring combo works with a Xeno or Solarforce bezel ring on a 6PX/G2X.


----------



## Mr. LED

Does anybody know if there are runtime graphs available for the new 600 lumen G2X and 6PX? I’d like to know if they’re flat at 600 or if they step down. Also their behavior on 16650 battery. Thanks.


----------



## justanotherguy

Does anyone use this style of clip?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Belt-Pocke...m=202340315687&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850

TRYING to find out the ID of the hole on that clip....


----------



## Jose Marin

Not a fan of that style, mainly because the lanyard hole is right up against your leg when clipped to your pocket. If you take a grinder to it, it's not too bad. Dark sucks clip is the best out there for sf 1 inch lights/ malkoffs in my opinion


----------



## Buck91

justanotherguy said:


> Does anyone use this style of clip?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Belt-Pocke...m=202340315687&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850
> 
> TRYING to find out the ID of the hole on that clip....



I have one in my parts bin. Its functional but I don't like it. Doesn't rest against my G2L body very tightly and the lanyard hole isn't ideal. I wouldn't trust it, though, as its just not very tight.


----------



## Jose Marin

The id is 22m and fits g2x/6px but you need either 

-orings to shim the gap so the clip is tight

-custom switch with a retainer that closes the gap

- file the tail threads to close the gap


----------



## etc

thaugen said:


> I just got a new 600 lumen Surefire G2X Pro in yellow and am very impressed with this light! I still like my 320 lumen version as well but the added brightness of the 600 lumen version is nice.




what is the runtime difference between 600 and 320 lumens?


----------



## Mr. LED

etc said:


> what is the runtime difference between 600 and 320 lumens?



Also another question that nobody seems to answer: does it step down or is it 600 constant lumens?


----------



## thaugen

600 lumen G2X Pro is rated at 1.5hrs on high and 52hrs on low. The 320 lumens version is rated at 2.5hrs and 45hrs. I have both, but have never tested this.


----------



## etc

The question remains, does it sustain 600 lumens or does it do the thermal regulation like Fury?'

What kind of lumens does it do on a single Li-ion?


----------



## justanotherguy

justanotherguy said:


> Does anyone use this style of clip?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Belt-Pocke...m=202340315687&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850
> 
> TRYING to find out the ID of the hole on that clip....




Well, it fits the S2+ well, doesnt interfere with operation... It doesnt allow a very deep carry and it is rather "tall" for lack of a better word.. 
But it gets the job done


----------



## RIX TUX

thaugen said:


> I just got a new 600 lumen Surefire G2X Pro in yellow and am very impressed with this light! I still like my 320 lumen version as well but the added brightness of the 600 lumen version is nice.



how can you tell the 2 lights apart if they are the same color? thanks


----------



## Mr. LED

The 320 lumen version has “D” etched on the head. But I don’t know what the 600 version has. Maybe “E”?


----------



## RIX TUX

Slumber Pass said:


> 200 lumens had A or B on bezel. 320 lumens has C or D. What does the 600 lumen models have?


 anyone know? and isn't there a 400 lum model?


----------



## Mr. LED

400 lumen is the LE model.


----------



## matt4350

Mr. LED said:


> The 320 lumen version has “D” etched on the head. But I don’t know what the 600 version has. Maybe “E”?



Mine has "D", not too sure how you tell it apart from the 320lm version unless you turn it on.


----------



## Mr. LED

Your has D, but does the package say 320 or 600 lumens?


----------



## RIX TUX

Mr. LED said:


> Your has D, but does the package say 320 or 600 lumens?


in the package would be easy to figure out but don't all these look the same out of package with a D?
If someone was to get one used what is the difference?


----------



## Mr. LED

D should be for the 320 lumens. My 6PX is D and 320. If I’m not mistaken, C was for the 200 lumen version.


----------



## RIX TUX

Mr. LED said:


> D should be for the 320 lumens. My 6PX is D and 320. If I’m not mistaken, C was for the 200 lumen version.



A, B, C is easy to figure out but how many have D ?


----------



## Slumber

A and B were both 200 lumens. "A" was for Tactical/single mode and "B" for Pro/dual mode. 
C and D were stamped with the change to the 320 lumen models. "C" was Tactical/single mode and "D" Pro/dual mode. 
I haven't handled the new 600 lumen models, but they appear to also use the C&D heads. Perhaps there's something in the serial number or QR code to differentiate the 600 lumen heads from the 320.


----------



## matt4350

Mr. LED said:


> Your has D, but does the package say 320 or 600 lumens?



The package says 600 lumens. The reflector on my 320 lumen model has a more obvious stippling/orange peel effect, and the LED has a type of copper-coloured hue around the edges. On the 600 lumen model the LED sits on a plain white square. So I'm not sure how you would tell the two apart by markings/body appearance. Inside the tailcap, there's 3 metal strips running into the spring housing (no idea what this stuff is actually called!), in the 320 lumen version the strips are copper coloured, on the 600 it's a steel/aluminium colour.


----------



## NH Lumens

A 600 lumen version of the 6PX Tactical;












On another note, does anyone know if Cryos Illumination is still making the Fury/6PX 18650 body?


----------



## etc

we still need a 9Px maybe even a 12Px

with 3 and 4 123 cells, respectively


----------



## NH Lumens

etc said:


> we still need a 9Px maybe even a 12Px
> 
> with 3 and 4 123 cells, respectively



I suspect there just isn't much of a call for the longer, more unwieldly lights. I find it's easier to just carry some spare cells on my person in the event I need longer runtime when out and about. For something carried in the glovebox of a car the larger light (as long as it fits) does indeed offer some advantages.


----------



## pcgeek

Got the 600 lumens 6PX Pro, it also has "D" etched on the head.
Does anyone know the LED model used?
There are no triangle markings, the LED simply mounts on a plain white plate.


----------



## Slumber

I'm. Curious too. Maybe an XPL ?


----------



## rookiedaddy

Bought a new G2X Pro 600 lumens... my measurement...





and a runtime test in a fan-cool, in-door, 26°C environment, using KeepPower 2000mAh 16650 LiIon charged to full in XTAR SV2, battery Voltage reads 4.17V after 24-hours rest before the start of test...




:twothumbs


----------



## Up All Night

Thanks for posting that graph rd. Good info there, looks great too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Slumber

Thanks for the info Rookiedaddy!


----------



## Dicaeopolis

I have both versions and like both. The user interface is perfect for my job use. I like 2 modes, 1 low and one high with good throw. My perfect work light would be a light that has a shrouded tail cap, push button high low for one handed operation, about 600-1000 lumens on high with good throw, but still decent spill, 4000-5000 tint, potted electronics, very water resistant, and will run off of an 18650 or cr123s in case the 18650 goes down from a hard drop (that has happened twice to me in the last year). So far, I can't find such a light. Also, a head no bigger than on the G2X Pro, and smaller would even be better.


----------



## rrego

I don't know if it is clear how to differentiate between the 320L and 600L models, but I just got a yellow G2X Pro 600L model and under the D it has the serial number present (A24999), where as my black and fire rescue G2X Pro 320L models only have the D, no serial number present at all. My Z2X and 6PX 320L single mode lights also do not have a serial number on the head.

Don't know if this is the identifier, but this is the case with mine.

Scored the yellow G2X Pro 600L model for a really good price (new, no packaging). Maybe the seller thought it was the 320L model :naughty:


----------



## RobertMM

etc said:


> we still need a 9Px maybe even a 12Px
> 
> with 3 and 4 123 cells, respectively



I'm in for a 12PX.

Probably will never be made though. 800/50 lumens would be my choice.


----------



## rrego

I wish these G2X Pros had the 50 lumen low that my Fire Rescue has. So much more useful than the 15 lumen mode (for me). My new 600L G2X 15 lumen low is more diffused (larger LED, same reflector) than my 320L model, the tighter focus of the 15L (older model) appears brighter (I like it more).


----------



## wacbzz

I just purchased from a local dealer today, the 600 lumen G2X Tactical. The bezel is marked with a “C” and then a serial number below it.


----------



## rrego

I don't know if this has been asked before in this thread, but with the color G2X models (not the black one), are those heads hard anodized color or what they call cerakote? Curiosity on my part. I've never handled a cerakote light, so don't know.


----------



## Slumber

I read somewhere that they are powder coated.


----------



## benedictine

I’m a real late comer to the Surefire owner family. Pooh-poohed the G2X and 6PX family for a number of years due to underpowered lumen numbers relative to what I could get from the Chinese brands. Until I recently got my hands on a new old stock 6PX Tactical (manufactured in August 2010 going by the CR123’s that were installed in it).

Yes, that’s the original 200 lumen version. Finding any Surefire dealer here in Australia is a real nightmare (especially if I want to feel a light with my own hands). 

I’m super impressed. The beam is actually better than what I get out of the “high” level from my usual EDC (Nitecore MH10). Get a far wider usable amount of spill. I really like the OP reflector in it and I think I’m going to be looking for more lights with OP reflectors in them from now on. Now just waiting for some 16650s to arrive so I don’t need to keep buying 123s in the future.

Now looking at seeing if I can find a 320 lumen G2X Tactical close to where I am.


----------



## Buck91

benedictine said:


> I’m a real late comer to the Surefire owner family. Pooh-poohed the G2X and 6PX family for a number of years due to underpowered lumen numbers relative to what I could get from the Chinese brands. Until I recently got my hands on a new old stock 6PX Tactical (manufactured in August 2010 going by the CR123’s that were installed in it).
> 
> Yes, that’s the original 200 lumen version. Finding any Surefire dealer here in Australia is a real nightmare (especially if I want to feel a light with my own hands).
> 
> I’m super impressed. The beam is actually better than what I get out of the “high” level from my usual EDC (Nitecore MH10). Get a far wider usable amount of spill. I really like the OP reflector in it and I think I’m going to be looking for more lights with OP reflectors in them from now on. Now just waiting for some 16650s to arrive so I don’t need to keep buying 123s in the future.
> 
> Now looking at seeing if I can find a 320 lumen G2X Tactical close to where I am.




"Still" rocking out the 320lm G2X single mode on my fire helmet. It isn't super kind to batteries but better than previous models I've used. With decent batteries, though, it is very bright and works very well. Now it doesn't see the roughest FD use but so far its held up perfectly. Even with the old Z59(pn?) clicky tailcap.


----------



## coffeeandlifting

I highly prefer the 320 lumen model. The battery life is exceptional, the emitter is small and throws a clean beam, and the regulation scheme is simple and rock solid. I'm not a fan of the "lumen wars" upgrades at SF. The lights are being driven super hard now. Lots of current, poor battery life, bigger emitters than the reflectors were designed for throwing sloppy beams, and regulation that's either poor or trying to be clever with voltage boosting and stepdowns. The last handhelds that I liked from Surefire were the 320l G2Xs and the 500l Furys (which had the correct-size reflector for the larger emitter). Its too bad that SF has fallen for the lumen wars instead of sticking to their target market which is best served with the simplest and most reliable tools rather than flashy specs for trade show banners.


----------



## benedictine

I think I’ll be happy with a 320lm G2X Tactical. I had the misfortune of turning on my Acebeam T36 on turbo (2K lumens) the other night indoors and pretty much destroyed my night vision for the next 30 mins. Even outside in a suburban environment, I think it’s too much for general use (the 200lm low mode is more than enough).


----------



## coffeeandlifting

I would buy the 320 lumen GZX tactical all day long at ~$50 over any 600 lumen model. I might buy one more before they disappear and give it to my parents for nightstand duty. There's still a niche for 2xcr123 lights, but that niche is not "ultra-high output." I think the niche is low frequency use (night-stand and/or emergency use only). I keep a 320lm G2ZX in my backpack as an emergency backup to my EDC and it feels good to know that those batteries have 10 years of shelf-life and will still give me outstanding runtime with totally sufficient output when I need it. I still carry a P2ZX sometimes as a self-defense instrument too. It might be my favorite handheld. Notice how much bigger the heads were on the Furys. That is the correct size reflector for a 500+ lumen emitter. The Fury was appropriately designed around the 500lm XM-L. That's why the fury has a neat and flawless beam whereas lots of the new upgraded stuff leaves much to be desired IME.


----------



## matt4350

My G2X 320 is one of my faves, I’m a little disappointed in the 600 lm version I bought because the quality and tint of the beam isn’t as good. I regret not getting the G2X 200 when I saw it on special. I did manage to pick up a 6PX 200 at a good price, it’s still a relevant light and a good performer.


----------



## benedictine

Did the emitter change mid-production of the 320lm G2X/6PX from the Nichia to a Cree? 

Only reason I’m hankering for a 320lm G2X Tac in addition to my 200lm 6PX Tac is because of the emitter tint.


----------



## matt4350

Don’t know much about the emitters, I didn’t think they used a Nichia for that light. My 320 has a very good, almost neutral, tint. Unlike the 600, which is sorta yellow/green (but quite functional nonetheless). I have a G2X LE which has a pretty clean white output, and I consider that to be a very good light for its purpose and price.


----------



## Mr. LED

It has been known that the 320 version has Nichia 219B emitters.


----------



## benedictine

I’m utterly in love with my new G2X Tactical 320lm in desert tan. Nichia 219B has that beautiful tint that I prefer more than my other lights now that I finally have one that actually is NW (even though some of my other cool white lights have some tints on the more neutral side than others).

Only issue I had initially was the clicky being very temperamental and the light refused to turn on at first click after screwing the tailcap on. Works now after a play around with pliers on the spring.

Is this a known issue for the G2X series with the clicky tailcaps? Far less throw than my 200lm 6PX Tactical but it’s way better at short-medium range for general lighting.

After unwrapping one of my protected 16650s so it’d actually fit within the body, this is now my on person EDC light with my more versatile lights sitting in my backpack until I need them.

May just go back to a couple of my local stores and pick up the last remaining 320lm G2X Tac and 200lm 6PX Tac at some future point in time (along with their NOS Armytek Viking X’s). They’ve been sitting on the shelves as everyone at those stores has been persuaded to buy PowerTac or LED Lenser by the sales staff.


----------



## s85sss

just received my (used) 6px pro, no letter etched on bezel.
problem is that it seems to work only on max, i don't have the 2 stages.
how is that possible? may it be a clone?


----------



## benedictine

s85sss said:


> just received my (used) 6px pro, no letter etched on bezel.
> problem is that it seems to work only on max, i don't have the 2 stages.
> how is that possible? may it be a clone?



Previous owner might have cut one line on the circuit to make it a single mode only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s85sss

this circuit must be inside the tailcap, because the head looks still sealed to the body, did i get it right?


----------



## Mr. LED

The circuit is on the head, but you can see it by looking down the battery tube.


----------



## Slumber

This is what the cut trace wire looks like on single modes or dual modes modded to single mode.


----------



## Rubicon1000

I have an older 6px defender that is a single stage and it doesn't have any letters on the bezel but I think it's the 200 lumen. 
I just got the g2x pro and the package says 600 lumens but it's not any brighter than the LE model. It has a D on the bezel but no serial number. The reflectors are different and on the inside of the LE it has instructions for cutting the circuit to make it a single stage. I really like the tint from the g2x pro and it is probably gonna be one of my favorite.


----------



## Slumber

The old 200 lumen 6PX's didn't have letters on the head. Only the G2X did to differentiate between the 2 mode and single mode.


----------



## Rubicon1000

Thanks, I wasn't sure why it wasn't labeled. 
That explains it, Dan


----------



## Dicaeopolis

I have a couple G2X Pros. For my needs, they have one of my favorite user interface. I think the beam is a great combination of throw and spill. My older version is a more neutral tint than my newer version. It would probably be my most used light if it fit an 18650 and the electronics were potted (because I drop my lights at work a lot). I have carried it before for a couple weeks and it held up fine though. Potting would raise the price, but I don't understand why that light is not made to accommodate an 18650.


----------



## Toohotruk

Rubicon1000 said:


> I have an older 6px defender that is a single stage and it doesn't have any letters on the bezel but I think it's the 200 lumen.
> I just got the g2x pro and the package says 600 lumens but it's not any brighter than the LE model. It has a D on the bezel but no serial number. The reflectors are different and on the inside of the LE it has instructions for cutting the circuit to make it a single stage. I really like the tint from the g2x pro and it is probably gonna be one of my favorite.



It's interesting they included the instructions in to cut the trace wire for single mode...does that mean if you cut it on the LE (and maybe the rest) it will still be covered under warranty?


----------



## s85sss

Slumber Pass said:


> This is what the cut trace wire looks like on single modes or dual modes modded to single mode.



thx for the replies guys but the circuit seems not modded...
did they ever make a single-stage 6px pro?


----------



## benedictine

s85sss said:


> thx for the replies guys but the circuit seems not modded...
> did they ever make a single-stage 6px pro?



Sounds like you may have a 6PX Tactical head with the body of a Pro perhaps? My 200 lumen 6PX Tactical has no letter on the head.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. LED

s85sss said:


> thx for the replies guys but the circuit seems not modded...
> did they ever make a single-stage 6px pro?



This circuit looks cut to me.


----------



## s85sss

Mr. LED said:


> This circuit looks cut to me.



that picture was posted for reference to show how a cut circuit looks like...


----------



## Mr. LED

s85sss said:


> that picture was posted for reference to show how a cut circuit looks like...



Now I get it


----------



## s85sss

benedictine said:


> Sounds like you may have a 6PX Tactical head with the body of a Pro perhaps? My 200 lumen 6PX Tactical has no letter on the head.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



i doubt it, because the head is still very tight.


----------



## yazkaz

Anyone has tips on effectively removing the G2X head from the body?
A friend has a G2X Tactical (600lm rating) but has tried in vain to remove the head assy. Tried vice grips, freezing, heating etc. and nothing worked. Any tips?

BTW anyone knows if SF has a record of severely threadlocking its current products? What about earlier batch units eg. the 320lm G2X? Would it be easer to unscrew the head from the body with the 320lm version?


----------



## Jose Marin

Heat gun and rubber strap wrenches. Mine are husky brand from home depot. It's not easy but ive done 4 320lm 6px, a 320lm g2x, a 600lm fury and a 400lm g2x le with this method. It also helps to tighten and loosen back and forth to break the glue free.


----------



## yazkaz

Jose Marin said:


> Heat gun and rubber strap wrenches. Mine are husky brand from home depot. It's not easy but ive done 4 320lm 6px, a 320lm g2x, a 600lm fury and a 400lm g2x le with this method. It also helps to tighten and loosen back and forth to break the glue free.


The 320lm G2X has always been easy to take apart, so I've been told. But here my pal is dealing with the most current 600lm version so that's another story...

May try the heat gun method, but rubber strap wrenches... seems that not many know the skills on using them. Also when using the heat gun, what's the rusk of damaging the internal electronics etc.?


----------



## usdiver

I have 1, got the crappy greeny tint B is the letter code. Would like to take the head off and see if the insert comes out maybe could put a 18650 in there?


----------



## yazkaz

usdiver said:


> I have 1, got the crappy greeny tint B is the letter code. Would like to take the head off and see if the insert comes out maybe could put a 18650 in there?


No you can't. The metal insert is way too thin for boring. But if you take that off then there'll be no electrical conductivity to the cell at all......


----------



## usdiver

yazkaz said:


> No you can't. The metal insert is way too thin for boring. But if you take that off then there'll be no electrical conductivity to the cell at all......



Made an effort to have a look... got the head off and now back on. I don’t really see a benefit to messing with these if you can’t have em bored. 
Thinking maybe do some research and see what code is best tint for these. The B wasn’t too great... bright but sickly green


----------



## LastStarfighter

Just received a G2X Pro today. They seem to take 17670s fine.


----------



## LastStarfighter

I’ve had the 600lm G2X Pro for a night now and am loving it. I’d be interested in knowing if anyone knows what the emitter is on this light. I’ve not bought any new lights in a while now as I’ve been satisfied with my previous Surefire and HDS lights for some time. I don’t have anything else with a similar emitter. 

Any ideas?


----------



## kj2

LastStarfighter said:


> ... I’d be interested in knowing if anyone knows what the emitter is on this light. ...


AFAIK it's a XP-G2.


----------



## amikee

thaugen said:


> 600 lumen G2X Pro is rated at 1.5hrs on high and 52hrs on low. The 320 lumens version is rated at 2.5hrs and 45hrs. I have both, but have never tested this.



Good evening

Looking to get either G2XPro in either 320 or new 600lm version but not sure which yet. Can you share your experiences since you have/had both of these please? Greatly appreciated


----------



## Grijon

My 320 version has an incredibly awesome tint, almost neutral. I love it.

So I bought two more G2X Pros...600lm versions. They both have horrible greenish-blue tints.

If tint matters, the 320 is where it's at. If runtime matters, the 320 is where it's at. If maximum lumens is what you're after, go for the 600...but you already knew that 

I don't know if I won the tint lottery with my 320 - meaning that I'm not saying you'll have an awesome tint for sure with the 320, but I can say for sure that both of my 600 are ugly as all get out.


----------



## amikee

Grijon said:


> My 320 version has an incredibly awesome tint, almost neutral. I love it.
> 
> So I bought two more G2X Pros...600lm versions. They both have horrible greenish-blue tints.
> 
> If tint matters, the 320 is where it's at. If runtime matters, the 320 is where it's at. If maximum lumens is what you're after, go for the 600...but you already knew that
> 
> I don't know if I won the tint lottery with my 320 - meaning that I'm not saying you'll have an awesome tint for sure with the 320, but I can say for sure that both of my 600 are ugly as all get out.



Went with G2X Pro 15/320. It appears that the 600lm version drains the battery faster (duh) but one thing that sticked out in several reviews I've read was that 600lm gets very hot only after 5-6min or so (according to 1 write up up to 137F) which is quite hot. Since 600lm just came out recently I suppose there will be a plenty of opportunities to try it out if needed.

Anyways, I would like to thank CPF and its noble members for an insanely large amount of information on several topics, flashlights, batteries, etc. This is truly a genuinely good place full of good and knowledgeable people. Thank you very much


----------



## bykfixer

I own several 320's Grijon and all have a wonderful creamy tint. One tan one has a teeny tiny amount of green……if you look for it. I never knew they had green issues until I read how "green" they are supposed to be. 

I suppose if one had not purchased the 320 lumen G2x Pro before the 600 lumen version arrived and wanted a G2x Pro the 600 lumen version would seem to be a good idea. But when I noticed my 320's were keeping up with my 650 lumen Elzetta Bones, that just cemented my reason to not buy the 600… I didn't think it would matter enough to even buy one. 

Now in fairness, the Bones has a broader spill so those extra lumens are seemingly spread out beyond the range of a G2x Pro. Yet for a paultry 320 lumens the G2x Pro is a mighty bright flashlight.


----------



## amikee

bykfixer said:


> I own several 320's Grijon and all have a wonderful creamy tint. One tan one has a teeny tiny amount of green……if you look for it. I never knew they had green issues until I read how "green" they are supposed to be.
> 
> I suppose if one had not purchased the 320 lumen G2x Pro before the 600 lumen version arrived and wanted a G2x Pro the 600 lumen version would seem to be a good idea. But when I noticed my 320's were keeping up with my 650 lumen Elzetta Bones, that just cemented my reason to not buy the 600… I didn't think it would matter enough to even buy one.
> 
> Now in fairness, the Bones has a broader spill so those extra lumens are seemingly spread out beyond the range of a G2x Pro. Yet for a paultry 320 lumens the G2x Pro is a mighty bright flashlight.




So the order came in from LAGear today and it turned out to be 15/600lm version despite the fact that I spoke with two different people last week to make sure they have 15/320 in stock.

My main thing with 320 version is longer runtime on high and temperature of the head.

Also, my G2XPro has a serial number as it appears some did not have them per previous reports. It has a D and serial # starting with E.
I guess I'll give this one a try. Was hoping for 15/320 though. Oh well.


----------



## bykfixer

None of mine have serial numbers. 
Perhaps SureFire began adding those when a bunch of fakes starting showing up at Amazon and eBay. 

Funny how most would complain when the outdated model shows up where a flashaholic knows the upgrade(s) can be a step backward at times. 

LA Police Gear has a page in the dealer section here if you didn't know that. Dealer section. Hopefully they'll make it right for ya.


----------



## amikee

bykfixer said:


> None of mine have serial numbers.
> Perhaps SureFire began adding those when a bunch of fakes starting showing up at Amazon and eBay.
> 
> Funny how most would complain when the outdated model shows up where a flashaholic knows the upgrade(s) can be a step backward at times.
> 
> LA Police Gear has a page in the dealer section here if you didn't know that. Dealer section. Hopefully they'll make it right for ya.




I called them today and they said they can send me a return label but meh, told her that her seeing the G2X-D-BK in the system listed with 320 does not mean that their warehouse will look for anything else than G2X-D-BK and check the packaging even though again, I called them twice and I think even included a note with the order hehe
I've seen the deal section. Funny thing is that I went to like 5-6 websites and they all list Pro model with 320 but when you call they say only 600lm are available.
Regarding serial number, I guess that would make it recent production indeed.
600lm may not necessarily be a bad thing but with SF having rather accurate/true lumen numbers 15/320 version should be plenty for 99.99% of things I'd need it to do. Just opened the box, will give it a shot. Long runtime on low is very impressive listed at 52hrs. I suppose I can't complain really, it's just a first world problem. But 2.75hrs on high 320 vs 1.5hrs 600 does sound like a significant difference to me. I appreciate the reply.


----------



## Toohotruk

I actually think they become unusable for most indoor tasks once the lumen levels get too high. I use a first gen 6PX Pro at work and it's even almost too bright for a lot of what I do...for instance, if you use a light for fairly up close tasks, like reading labels, trying to look through access holes in walls, etc, the light that bounces back in your face blinds you and makes it so you can't see what you're trying to look at. I have the 600 lumen one as well, and there is no way I could ever use it for work for that reason and IMO pretty much relegates it to being an outdoor light only. I wish they would either make the low level higher, or add another mid level that doesn't blind the hell out of you when using it indoors. Another option would be to offer a lower level version for those that have little use for the insanely bright lights they are putting out these days. As I've read so many times before on CPF, lumens aren't everything, but super bright, high lumen lights are becoming the norm these days.


----------



## bykfixer

My G2x Pro lights are my go to when I only need to light up a shadow, see fine print better etc. Like old school 2D incans did. Yet if I need to really light up the night, like my car it has a high beam. I have three setting around the house from 015 that still have original batteries in them as they rarely get turned to high beam. 

My wife on the other hand uses lights that start on high beam for looking under the sofa etc and wonders why she sees spots afterwards. She's an all or nothing type who cranks the heat to max in her car then rolls the window down because it's so hot in there and she thinks it's just heat flashes. lol.


----------



## amikee




----------



## amikee

So I did some testing last night. The driveway is a 5 car long driveway, backyard about 35 yards across, the photos from the top are about 27-30 yards from me to the fence. Very nice light. I agree on the output. Too much is no good. For majority of the use the low (which seems like 30-40lm to me) will be used and 600 only in just-in-case situations. Still going to try to get a 320 to compare which I like better but it seems like the only place to perhaps find them is ebay. We shall see. Thank you


----------



## Woods Walker

I got my black friday deal from SF in the mail the other day. Way less issues than in the past. They had the two lights for the same price but went for the G2X Pro. Already have a 6PX Pro 320 version so kinda didn't need another Al. Like my G2/G3/G2Z so figured why not.


----------



## stuart

Just got one. Like the weight, very light compared to the Malkoff Md2. Liking the low as well. Far more floody and useful than the EDC1lt. My only concern is the lack of a user replaceable tail cap. I thought that for the price, not a bad non-modular one off light, however, just realized that the Malkoff tail caps seem to work. I detect an ever so slight rattle but they work fine. Pics to follow:


----------



## stuart

On second thought, if I shake it get some flicker. The standard MD2 tail cap doesn't work if your tail standing. My tricap works tailstanding but flickers as well with movement. The tricap is newer and therefore probably has a less compressed Mclicky. I guess in a pinch these work, or if you stretched the mclicky spring slightly should work better. Oh well, I got excited there for a few minutes. Unless I shake it back and forth, the tricap with the newer spring seems fine. Old 6p twisty works fine with no flicker.


----------



## Woods Walker

I tested an old G2 tail cap for the G2X pro. Worked. I remember last year testing a 6P twisty and it worked on the 6PX pro I should try my G3 tail with McClicky. Used a 16650 Keeppower tonight for a dirt road walk with the 320 Lumen 6PX pro. I can certainly see the difference between the 320 and 600 lumen models. I haven't decided if it's actually more field effective. Then again I am not sure these are any better than my SF with Malkoff. The tint is way better on those W and NW. The newer 600 is worst than the 320 in that regard but both are CW so meh. Doesn't really matter in use.


----------



## Buck91

My old Z59 worked fine on a G2X Tactical (early model came with the momentary switch).

Does anybody know if a McClicky will drop into the G2X momentary switch like it does on other Z41's?


----------



## Toohotruk

stuart said:


> On second thought, if I shake it get some flicker. The standard MD2 tail cap doesn't work if your tail standing. My tricap works tailstanding but flickers as well with movement. The tricap is newer and therefore probably has a less compressed Mclicky. I guess in a pinch these work, or if you stretched the mclicky spring slightly should work better. Oh well, I got excited there for a few minutes. Unless I shake it back and forth, the tricap with the newer spring seems fine. Old 6p twisty works fine with no flicker.


Yeah, I was bummed when I realized a Malkoff cap wouldn't work...at least without modifications.


----------



## AZPops

How difficult was it to remove the head on a G2X Pro? Does it have red loctite on the thread similar to the Fury?

Reason for asking is, well, the G2x I purchased has a green tint to it. If it's easy, I would like to swap the head with my 6PX, which has a nicer tint.

Thanks!

Pops

I did (with the help of a friend) remove the head on the Fury, but it was tricky with the heat gun, n'all.

BTW, does the G2X have the flat thin metal ring between the head and the body?


----------



## ampdude

I couldn't get my Malkoff tailcap to work on any SF, and the only Surefire tailcap that would work on my Malkoff was a SW02 or Z48. I loved the light, but had to sell it for that reason. :/


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Try 16650 in your SF Lights. Malkoff tail caps are longer than SF'tail caps.


----------



## Toohotruk

I tried that with my Fury and my 6PXs and it didn't work...I just have to find a spring that I can add to the tailcap. It's really not a big deal, the stock tailcap is fine, I just like the recessed Malkoff cap better. It's funny, but years ago I bought a SolarForce host, I don't remember the model, but it's basically like a C2, and the Malkoff works great on that body.


----------



## NH Lumens

Or just buy a 5mm spacer from Oveready.

An old Z2 I inherited, updated with a new Z44 bezel and an EDC Plus X60LT P60 XPL Hi drop-in. The 560 lumen rating appears true compared to other lights of known output, and I visually estimate the candela around 18,000. Nice tight hot spot, good spill. Quality of the drop-in looks good, better than Sportac but not quite Malkoff quality.


----------



## lugueto

Hello, I've got a slight issue with my G2X pro maybe you guys can help me pin point.

I've run RCR123As for over a year now with no problems. Recently the light started to malfunction. It wouldn't go into low mode, if it did, maybe it did so in one out of ten tries. Recently, it wouldn't even turn on. The batteries work well in other lights. 1 year old batteries are not considered old, are they? I charge them about once a month, so no excess cycles.

I bought a new set of RCR123A's (same 3.7V but with higher capacity) and she seems to be back to normal, but I don't want to be buying batteries once a year. IS there something wrong with my lights? Cells are of alleged high quality (Nitecore branded) and charged with a Nitecore Intellicharger. 

I don't believe I damaged the electronics, did I? they work well with new cells. Haven't tried disposables yet, but I assume they'll work just fine. Might it be a problem with the tailcap? The light itself is about 8 years old, its the 320 lumen variety I believe.


----------



## Mr. LED

I don’t recall anyone here using regular RCR123 on the G2X Pro, to see if the driver can handle it. However, try to run primaries and see if you can reproduce the problem.

Depending on how you use, how hot they get (hot cars for example) and other factors, one year can kill a battery.

Anyway I recommend you to use one 16650 battery, it has equal or more runtime than primary CR123, flat regulation and the voltage is safe.

The tailcap could be the culprit since you said it wasn’t turning on recently. Try to clean all the contacts with isopropyl alcohol, and also isolate the tailcap out of que equation, turning on the light touching the negative from the battery to the body using a metal object like a paper clip.


----------



## Toohotruk

I recommend the 16650s too...I think someone on this forum tested them against primaries and against rcr123s (I may be wrong about the test including the RCR123s.) and they have better regulation and runtime than either of the other two options. That's all I use in my two CR123 Surefire lights...my Fury loves them!


----------



## Mr. LED

Has anybody successfully replaced the emitter in a G2X? I have one of the 200 lumen with terrible tint and want to install a Nichia. But don’t know where to start...


----------



## yazkaz

Mr. LED said:


> Has anybody successfully replaced the emitter in a G2X? I have one of the 200 lumen with terrible tint and want to install a Nichia. But don’t know where to start...


Unscrew head from body, then start from the frontal (lens) side.
Use a compatible bezel lens tool (eg. Oveready) to remove the (one piece?) crenellated bezel/plastic lens assembly. Then carefully remove the reflector. 
After that you should be able to reach the emitter, probably mounted on a proprietary PCB. Work on that then reassemble everything back.

Sounds quite straight forward but depending on model batch (and color) the disassembly can be difficult due to presence of threadlock glue, which requires extensive heating to defeat.


----------



## Mr. LED

Thanks, but the loctite scares me... and I have no idea how to reflow LED. I’ll leave this to the experts.


----------



## thermal guy

Just picked up a 6PX for next to nothing so figured I check it out. It’s not a bad light and I have done some reading on this and can’t see if there was a proper answer so how in the hell do I know what one I got? Lol 320 600 etc. it seems brighter then my 320 G2X or whatever it is. Is there a way to know? Current draw or markings or something? Thanks


----------



## Mr. LED

The 600 lumens version has a serial number on the head. If the LED has a white square base with a tiny arrow on one corner, and no serial on the head, it’s the 320 lumens. The 200 lumen has a smaller LED with a green square base.


----------



## thermal guy

320 it is😁 thanks my friend.


----------



## Mr. LED

The best version in my opinion. Flat regulation on CR123 or 16650, and the tint of the Nichia emitter is really nice.


----------



## thermal guy

Ya it’s a pretty nice light. Don’t think I would of looked twice at it if I didn’t get her dirt cheap. Probably just throw it in the glove box as a backup.


----------



## vr4corrado

Would anyone know a reputable online store that is still selling the 15/320 lumen version. Id like to buy a couple as nightstand lights for the Mrs and I. Due to reading this thread a reading about fakes and counterfiets I was hoping someone might have some experience with any online vendors.

Thanks in advance for youe help.

RIP Woodswalker...The ultimate sacred bacon awaits you.


----------



## thermal guy

WHAT! Did woods walker pass????


----------



## bykfixer

Optics planet shows some black 320 ones in stock. 

They are legit sellers.


----------



## Mr. LED

The ones that appear to me on Optics Planet are 600 lumens?


----------



## vr4corrado

I find the 600 lumen ones everywhere with reputable sellers but the 320 have become hard to find.


----------



## Swedpat

thermal guy said:


> WHAT! Did woods walker pass????



I didn't know it before I read your comment. And checked his latest youtube video, it seems correct. Too bad, he was a nice guy with inspiring videos!


----------



## Tachead

thermal guy said:


> WHAT! Did woods walker pass????


Unfortunately yes TG[emoji17]. There is a thread in the Cafe if you didn't know. Really sad, he will be missed...

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## thermal guy

😞 sorry for derailing this thread. Just saw it in sign Line and couldn’t believe it.


----------



## sprocket2107

So I just purchased a G2X Pro and was curious as to what the number etched under the D is? This is my first SureFire so I just want to make sure I actually received an authentic light. Also, any tips on identifying counterfeits?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wicky998

What’s the bezel identification number? I’m looking to swap the bezel on mine just want to make sure I order the correct one if possible 

Looking at the LF z44 , just want to make sure it fits 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. LED

sprocket2107 said:


> So I just purchased a G2X Pro and was curious as to what the number etched under the D is? This is my first SureFire so I just want to make sure I actually received an authentic light. Also, any tips on identifying counterfeits?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



The 600 lumens version has a serial number etched on the head. The older 200 and 320 lumens don’t have it, only A/B/C/D.

The first 200 lumen version had A for the tactical version and B for Pro. The 320 lumen version had C for tactical and D for Pro. The 600 lumens keeps C/D but adds a serial number.


----------



## peter yetman

wicky998 said:


> What’s the bezel identification number? I’m looking to swap the bezel on mine just want to make sure I order the correct one if possible
> 
> Looking at the LF z44 , just want to make sure it fits
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





These lights are an entirely different species from SF P series. They stopped being modular with these lights.
Even if you manage to get the head off, you won't be able to buy another.
P


----------



## wicky998

peter yetman said:


> These lights are an entirely different species from SF P series. They stopped being modular with these lights.
> Even if you manage to get the head off, you won't be able to buy another.
> P




P, the site says it’ll fit g series lights and the bezel has the grooves where it looks like the bezel tools will fit . 

I, by no means what the head off I’d just like to change the bezel to a stainless one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. LED

I’ve never dissembled the bezel, but I’ve read a few times in this thread that the plastic bezel ring is integrated (glued) to the plastic lens, and it creates trouble for replacing only the ring.


----------



## wicky998

Mr. LED said:


> I’ve never dissembled the bezel, but I’ve read a few times in this thread that the plastic bezel ring is integrated (glued) to the plastic lens, and it creates trouble for replacing only the ring.



Darn! [emoji17]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peter yetman

Ah, the bezel ring. Lots of SF folks call what you and I call the head, the bezel.
I knew I should stay out of the Surefire threads, it's another world.
P


----------



## wicky998

peter yetman said:


> Ah, the bezel ring. Lots of SF folks call what you and I call the head, the bezel.
> I knew I should stay out of the Surefire threads, it's another world.
> P



Ahaha I know P I know 

I don’t have many Surefire lefts but the ones I do have I really like

The tactician, g2x pro and a g2z-mv is all that remains

I was a huge fanboy before I Alice in wonderlanded down this rabbit hole . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yazkaz

peter yetman said:


> Ah, the bezel ring. Lots of SF folks call what you and I call the head, the bezel.
> I knew I should stay out of the Surefire threads, it's another world.


I beg to differ.
Bezel ring => Bezel/lens ring
Bezel/head => Bezel/head assy
Bezel host = Disassembled bezel assy


----------



## bykfixer

peter yetman said:


> Ah, the bezel ring. Lots of SF folks call what you and I call the head, the bezel.
> I knew I should stay out of the Surefire threads, it's another world.
> P


Me too Pete. Whether it be in a SureFire thread, Maglite or any other thread. Anything forward of the battery tube (I call barrel) to me is "the head". I used to call the 'bezel' the 'lens holder' (from incan days) but now say 'bezel ring' after I acquired some lights with crenalated "lens holders", then some with crenalted "heads". 







Now a quick question: do you pronounce it "bee-zel" or "beh-zel"? I pronounce it "beh-zel" but I see youtube reviewers call it "bee-zel".

The G2xPro (320) is still in my top 3 favorite no matter what you call the parts and pieces.


----------



## RichardWad

Bezel. 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## peter yetman

I've been wondering about this for a while - how sad is that?
I'm a "bee-zel" sort of person.
Maybe you could start a completely pointless poll?
P


----------



## yazkaz

bykfixer said:


> . . . but I see youtube reviewers call it "bee-zel".


That means these reviewers aren't pros nor experienced flashaholics/watchaholics/etc.

BTW "bezel" is always "bezel," never heard anyone pronouncing "bEE-zel"


----------



## thermal guy

Lol. Ya to be where the light engine is is the head. The bezel is the ring that holds the lens in place. That’s the way I have always referred to it as. To old to change now😁


----------



## akula88

I always know that BEZEL is the part that holds the incan lamp, and this thread gave me a confused read, which gave me an opportunity to re-read old related E2e/E2d manual.
...
Here is a scanned page






I never use bezel to refer to any (assembled) LED head.


----------



## wicky998

+1 TG


----------



## tango44

I need a 6PX tactical and a G2X tactical both 600 lumens, what letter has to be stamped on the latest models?
Thank you.


----------



## Mr. LED

Letter C for tactical, letter D for pro. But the latest 600 lumen models have the serial number on the head, the old models don’t.


----------



## RIX TUX

anybody have owned all models (A - D) that could describe the tint and beam shape of each? 200, 320, 600 lumens?......thx


----------



## Mr. LED

I have the 200 and 320.

200 emitter is smaller, so it has more throw, tint is cool bluish, I don’t like it.

320 is perfect, cream white tint (almost neutral in some cases), amazing mix of throw and spill. The emitter is Nichia 219B.

600 I’ve never used.


----------



## Grijon

To follow Mr. LED, I have a 320 and a 600.

The 320 is indeed excellent with the most neutral tint I've ever seen from an LED that wasn't marketed as neutral, and the beam shape is near identical to a Malkoff M61 with Don McGizmo reflector.

Compared to that, the 600's hotspot is noticeably larger and the tint is much cooler and comparatively has a lot of green. I had a second 600 that was stolen out of a vehicle, and its tint was even greener.


----------



## Toohotruk

I've had all three. The 200 lm. was fine, I used one at work for over year...like Grijon said, it was throwy and it seems like it was a blueish tint, but I can't remember because I lost the light a few years ago. I've used a 320 G2X Pro for a couple of years at work and I like it much better than the 200 lm...great combo of throw and spill, excellent tint and bright enough to light up anything within 50-75 yrds (just guessing). It's the best light I've ever carried at work. When I thought I had lost the G2X, I bought a 600 lm. model 6PX Pro to replace it. I didn't use it much before I found where I dropped the G2X, but I didn't like it as well...sometimes the brightest light isn't the best one for the job. It was way to bright for my use, I'd get a lot of back flash, for lack of a better word, meaning I would use it in a close quarters situations and it reflected off of objects back in my eyes and blinded me. I then used it as my bigger, "outdoor" light on weekends on my gf's farm a couple of times, but it didn't throw like my Fury, plus the head gets really hot fairly quick...way hotter than the Fury, which makes sense considering how much more surface area the Fury head has over the 6PX. I'd just got it sitting in the truck in case I need it, but I doubt I would buy it if I had to do it over again. The 320 is the way to go IMO, but I'm sure others may disagree.


----------



## Buck91

Had a G2X Tactical 320lm version, it was fairly angry blue but it was a great, "working" light. Eventually it flaked out and wouldnt turn on without a smack on the palm. A trip back to Surefire and about 2wks turn around time and the same light came back with a brand new head on it. Can't be 100% of what the ratings are now but its SIGNIFICANTLY brighter and gets fairly warm in use. Which is fine though maybe not ideal (clearly this will result in less batter life). It appears to have an XPL HD LED with a fairly cool but not angry blue at all tint.

Also interesting, the original head had a plain PCB positive battery contact while the new one has a small b+ spring (similar to a qlite).


----------



## desert.snake

A couple of days ago I received a 6px pro from the local aftermarket, marked D, bored out for 18650, no head spring, number a164246. I don’t know why I passed by this model for 4 years, it's almost a perfect lamp for me, only a non-scratch lens is missing, but that doesn't bother me much. There is clearly Nichia 219B about 4500K, the shade shows red better than CRI~70 , but worse than HDS NB45 with CRI>90, I guess there is about 80 here.

As for the plastic lens, I would also add that this is more a retreat to the very beginning than a step to the side, the very first E1L E2L and 6P had a Lexan lens that was held on something like glue or just sat tight, and I do not remember the indignation that they are scratched, only some notes that they are slightly deformed from heating in the place above the lamp

catalog 2002


----------



## Kid9P

So I managed to remove the bezel ring on my G2X after a ton of effort.

I have a nice stainless bezel ring for it, but I have no idea what size glass lens I need?
I have an old G2 head and tried that lens, but it's too thick.

Anyone know what size lens I would need for the G2X ?


----------



## yazkaz

Kid9P said:


> So I managed to remove the bezel ring on my G2X after a ton of effort.
> 
> I have a nice stainless bezel ring for it, but I have no idea what size glass lens I need?
> I have an old G2 head and tried that lens, but it's too thick.
> 
> Anyone know what size lens I would need for the G2X ?


I don't know the size of the said lens in question, but I believe Lumens Factory may have a lens upgrade kit for the 6PX/G2X and such, complete with all necessary gaskets. I haven't followed LF regarding this matter for some time already, so you may want to contact LF for details and follow-up.


----------

